# Pok?mon X and Y Discussion Thread [OLD]



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2013)

. Add them, share yours, etc.






You're welcome.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

Since no one else seems to be around...


----------



## Bioness (Oct 30, 2013)

I like how Goomy is in all caps and big letters for the Pokemon location guide.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 30, 2013)

the amount of early game nukes is kinda high in this gen


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Oct 30, 2013)

Rattata isnt in this gen .it is rare


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 30, 2013)

That person will be very happy once pokebank comes around


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 30, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I like how Goomy is in all caps and big letters for the Pokemon location guide.



It's how it was meant to be


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 30, 2013)

So guys I was looking for a Shiny Fraxure in a Friend Safari ANDDDD


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 30, 2013)

you must feel devastated


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 30, 2013)

Nah, I was all like :33


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

Titty getting all these Shinys. 

Also, gimme that FC code. 













Please


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 30, 2013)

blunt said:


> Titty getting all these Shinys.
> 
> Also, gimme that FC code.
> 
> ...



Gave it on reps, but don't we have each other already?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

I meant the Safari where you got the Sliggoo. I don't have any Dragon safaris.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 30, 2013)

I hatched a shiny electrike...but it was jolly


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 30, 2013)

Ohhhh lmao, 

Ace: 4565-7009-3781

Sliggoo, Fraxure, and Shelgon


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2013)

That's good


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Ohhhh lmao,
> 
> Ace: 4565-7009-3781
> 
> Sliggoo, Fraxure, and Shelgon


Is he a poster on here?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 30, 2013)

Probably.

I forgot either way 

Check the unity thread or google that fc.


----------



## lacey (Oct 30, 2013)

Blunt,  the link to the pokedex/post story guide. 

I really should not have to wait until January.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Blunt,  the link to the pokedex/post story guide.
> 
> I really should not have to wait until January.


That's ridiculous 

They'll have the game completely hacked (at least the GTS) by then


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 31, 2013)

Just entered the Hall of Fame. 

Chesnaught
Aegislash
Gengar
Sylveon
Clawitzer
Tyrantrum

Aegislash soloed Diantha  Though Siebold almost tore me a new one with that Gyarados.

EDIT: also traded Pikachu for her Froakie, since I remember her saying she wanted one back in the forest

the pikachu's name is robin after my trainer.

femtrainer x shauna forever


----------



## lacey (Oct 31, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> femtrainer x shauna forever




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 31, 2013)

Just had a run in with some Legendaries on Random Matchup. Pretty fun, actually. 

Once we gain access to all the others, things will be...Interesting


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 31, 2013)

Got my ass handed to me by a Mega Blaziken


----------



## God (Oct 31, 2013)

so any further news on the three mystery legendaries? is it looking real?


----------



## Hiatus (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Naruto (Oct 31, 2013)

Cubey said:


> so any further news on the three mystery legendaries? is it looking real?



If Nintendo releases paid DLC, I'm officially done with pokemon. Not even joking.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 31, 2013)

Guys... guys....

Modest male Riolu. Outstanding potential. HP, Def, SpAtt, SpDef and Speed.  The first honest-to-goodness Pokemon that I've bred.  I'm so proud of my Lucarios' fucking. And it only took just over 3 boxes. Guess the other ones are going into the fire. Sorry, y'all just ain't good enough to be my Pokemon.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 31, 2013)

wonder trade them man


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 31, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> wonder trade them man


I don't have access to the Interwebs, so can't use most of the features. Like... y'know, having friends.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 31, 2013)

huh.what kind of internet does the 2/3DS need?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 31, 2013)

Does the BP reward ever go up in the battle maison? I wanna get some of those items but my patience is eroding.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 31, 2013)

Akaik, it's 1 BP per fight always.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 31, 2013)

i think the battle institute is 11BP.

more info on that


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2013)

being a fem character is ossim
you get a girlfriend and you can jump professor sycamore
threesomes everywhere


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 31, 2013)

Does the Institute always give 11 BP, no matter what? 'Cause I won 4/5 matches and got 11. Figured the number would change, depending on how well you do?



alekos23 said:


> huh.what kind of internet does the 2/3DS need?


WiFi? My dorm has cable Internet. Used to have WiFi, but the amount of people using it made it very fucky, apparently, so now it's cable. I could probably set up a network myself but I'm not sure I can be bothered to.  And I'm not sure it's allowed.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 31, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Guys... guys....
> 
> Modest male Riolu. Outstanding potential. HP, Def, SpAtt, SpDef and Speed.  The first honest-to-goodness Pokemon that I've bred.  I'm so proud of my Lucarios' fucking. And it only took just over 3 boxes. Guess the other ones are going into the fire. Sorry, y'all just ain't good enough to be my Pokemon.



Congratulations! 



Naruto said:


> Does the BP reward ever go up in the battle maison? I wanna get some of those items but my patience is eroding.



In regular single battles, it is 1-point from rounds 1-10 and 2-points from rounds 11-20. Then you receive 20 for beating the Chatelaine.

In Super Single Battles, it starts off at 2-points and increases by one for every 10 rounds. I'm not sure when you face the Chatelaine this time, but it's probably at the end of round 40.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> being a fem character is ossim
> you get a girlfriend and you can jump professor sycamore
> threesomes everywhere



I was disappointing on the lack of good looking men in the game. They all seemed kind of. meh. And then... 



  Well, hello there.


Also... I'm pretty sure most of you realized, but for the younger players the reference to Diantha's character might have been lost. 



Audrey Hepburn: 



> Audrey Hepburn (born Audrey Kathleen Ruston; 4 May 1929 ? 20 January 1993) was a British actress and humanitarian. Recognized as both a film and fashion icon, Hepburn was active during Hollywood's Golden Age. She was ranked by the American Film Institute as the third greatest female screen legend in the history of American cinema and been placed in the International Best Dressed List Hall of Fame.
> 
> (...)
> 
> She appeared in fewer films as her life went on, devoting much of her later life to UNICEF. Although contributing to the organization since 1954, she worked in some of the most profoundly disadvantaged communities of Africa, South America and Asia between 1988 and 1992. She was awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom in recognition of her work as a UNICEF Goodwill Ambassador in late 1992. A month later, Hepburn died of appendiceal cancer at her home in Switzerland in early 1993 at the age of 63.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 31, 2013)

Breeding almost 4 boxes of Riolus made me come to a realization. We are Hitler.

You can say all you want about animals rights complaints and Satanism claims or whatever the fuck people believe Pokemon is, but we are all Hitler.

We get 2 better-than-average individuals to reproduce until they give birth to an Ubermensch, or an Ubermon in this case, so that we may use in our army. And the ones that don't meet the qualifications are thrown away like yesterday's trash.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 31, 2013)

Or, we're like the Spartans  They had a weeding out process too 

There should be a "mass release" option. But I guess they think that is too cruel...


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2013)

I would just wonder trade the remaining. That's what I'm doing with my eevees.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 31, 2013)

Yup I wonder trade all my useless ones, gives me lots if Pokemiles.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2013)

Y'all are cold hearted mother fuckers.

I dont do shit like that even if Im a breeder, I spend time with all of them.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Y'all are cold hearted mother fuckers.
> 
> I dont do shit like that even if Im a breeder, I spend time with all of them.



 but... I find them good homes.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 31, 2013)

How crazy would it be if you encountered again all the Pokemon you released?


----------



## Hiatus (Oct 31, 2013)

And that's why casual gamers are better people than the rest of you 

We love all Pok?mon equally 

Well, except for the fugly ones



The Ninth Doctor said:


> How crazy would it be if you encountered again all the Pokemon you released?




Lots and lots of blood. 

Yours


----------



## Blunt (Oct 31, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> How crazy would it be if you encountered again all the Pokemon you released?


I'm convinced I have. 

Back when I was grinding for a Brave Honedge (before I knew about Synchronize), I captured Naive, Calm, Modest and Adamant Honedges. I released them from my PC, went back to route 6 and encountered 4 Honedges all in a row first thing (that never happened before or again). They were Naive, Calm, Modest and Adamant. In that order. 

I didn't release another one until I caught the one I was looking for.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 31, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> How crazy would it be if you encountered again all the Pokemon you released?


An upgrade to the Horde mechanic.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 31, 2013)

Mother..... fucker.....

I was up against Evelyn in the Maison and thought I was being clever by soft reseting when she was kicking my ass, and I had saved just before. Game forced me to the start from 0 because I quit the battle. God damnit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2013)

soulnova said:


> but... I find them good homes.



So do I, but I train them


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]hsXLA7J9T5o[/YOUTUBE]



~Thanks to Alaude for helping me evolve dat Seadra~ ​


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> And that's why casual gamers are better people than the rest of you
> 
> We love all Pok?mon equally
> 
> ...


No you sad people are scrubs.


----------



## Hiatus (Oct 31, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> No you sad people are scrubs.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2013)

OPEN THE POLL I WANNA VOTE FROAKIE


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 31, 2013)

My perfect Riolu has been befriended and Super Trained. Now I just have to evolve it tomorrow during the day.  Still regret I didn't catch the original mother in a Luxury Ball, though.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 31, 2013)

alright, which one of you mofo's was the one with the Fedora?

Because I'm training a Honchkrow as we speak.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 31, 2013)

Imagine if things panned out like the anime...You get rid of a Pokemon because of it's stats, then someone else trains it...



And shit goes down


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 31, 2013)

Female Combees frequent my berry garden often, lucky me.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 31, 2013)

Bah, this is taking forever... I'm trying to breed an Adamant Growlithe with max IVs in HP, Attack, Defence, Special Defence and Speed with Close Combat and Morning Sun as egg moves...

I've got a Ditto with perfect IVs in HP, Attack and Special Defence and a Ditto with perfect IVs in Attack, Defence and Speed. Now the question is "how do I make this work?"

My plan is to breed the two Dittos with a Growlithe and a Smeargle respectively until I get a female Growlithe and a male Smeargle with all three perfect IVs each, both Adamant natured. Then I should be able to teach that Smeargle the egg moves with Sketch, then breed that Smeargle with the Growlithe.

It might take a while, but wouldn't the Destiny Knot eventually pick the right five IVs and I'd still get the Adamant nature?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2013)

Guys that still need to add me:
Element X
Fibito
Jea7320
Comatose
Gilgamesh
Rain's Angel
Mist Puppet
Utopia Realm
Khris
Robert Hadryn
Humite Juubi

My 3DS FC: 4742-5773-9821 

My boyfriend already added you all: FC: 5257-9380-8033


----------



## Ghost (Oct 31, 2013)

Need a close combat Growlithe, Velocity? Or will you just breed it from a smeargle?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 31, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> And that's why casual gamers are better people than the rest of you
> 
> We love all Pok?mon equally


----------



## Velocity (Oct 31, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Need a close combat Growlithe, Velocity? Or will you just breed it from a smeargle?



Well, I finally bred a female Adamant Growlithe with perfect IVs in Attack, Special Attack, Special Defence and Speed. So once I breed a Smeargle with at least perfect IVs in HP and Defence, I'll go about teaching it Close Combat and Morning Sun (just need to find a Doubles Battle). Once that's done, I'll just put the Smeargle and the Growlithe into the Daycare and keep hatching eggs until I get what I want.

I should have the Growlithe I want by the end of the day - five perfect IVs, Adamant nature and Close Combat + Morning Sun as egg moves.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Sunrider (Oct 31, 2013)

Where the hell did they get those names from?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 31, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Where the hell did they get those names from?



the GTS apparently.they typed the names of some of the supposed leaked mons,and those came up i think?
and then there's those guys.


not sure if legit


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 31, 2013)

I smell treachery.

We can type names into the GTS now, so people can get faked out. 

And no one has cracked the full yet, so I doubt anyone has found the event legends, if any.


----------



## GMF (Oct 31, 2013)

Took a break from breeding.

I tried chaining for a flabebe like you said alekos, made it to a chain of 25 I think. Then  ruined it. 

I'll try again.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 31, 2013)

Volcanion is supposedly water/fire.i'd want it to be legit


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 31, 2013)

Saw a hot girl around my age in a Pikachu costume getting on the train as I got off 

Happy Halloween, fellow NFers


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 31, 2013)

lucky you >.>

aaand of course there is already R34 s*** for those legends.sure,why not.
  

thankfully it was just Diancie.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 31, 2013)

I can't believe this just occured to me, but...If we are getting event legends, we actually wouldn't know it since no one has cracked the full game...

And there's no need for a paid DLC since Mystery Gift serves the same function for free 

They've always used that as a means of unlocking special parts of the game. Like Shaymin's flower garden, Darkrai's Island, or the Shinjou Ruins.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 31, 2013)

iirc thats how they found them.they've cracked the code apparently


----------



## Blunt (Oct 31, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> the GTS apparently.they typed the names of some of the supposed leaked mons,and those came up i think?
> and then there's those guys.
> 
> 
> not sure if legit


I hope these are real. I'm suspicious but hopeful.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 31, 2013)

Volcanion looks awesome as !@#$ 

sooo....which do you guys think is the Mew?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2013)

Im thinking of making a special attacking absol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2013)

I dont want hoopa to be real like dat


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 31, 2013)

a Ghost/Psychic is an interesting type though,dark weakness aside :33


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2013)

I want my Jalape?o/Habanero Plant/Fire Pokemon. Goddammit.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 31, 2013)

To be honest, those three look hideous imo.

They'll probably grow on me though, if they're real.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2013)

Soemone had to say it^


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 31, 2013)

Scizor said:


> To be honest, those three look hideous imo.
> 
> They'll probably grow on me though, if they're real.



Volcanion's "hoop" = Ring of Fire.

Cmon.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2013)

Gonna watch some anime now.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 31, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Volcanion's "hoop" = Ring of Fire.
> 
> Cmon.


If "Ring of Fire" doesn't become it's signature attack, I will be very disappointed.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 31, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> If "Ring of Fire" doesn't become it's signature attack, I will be very disappointed.



well now you've Jynxed it.

Nice going. 

Now that you've mentioned it, though, that move would probably be a buffed-up Fire Spin.

Kinda similar to Psystrike and Glaciate, and Psyshock and Icy Wind, respectively.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 31, 2013)

Volcanion probably has a dual typed signature move


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 31, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Volcanion probably has a dual typed signature move



given what it'd possibly be based off of, two attacks in its move pool need to be Eruption and Scald. 

And possibly Poison Gas.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 31, 2013)

My album of shiny pokes!


----------



## Blunt (Oct 31, 2013)

Are you having better luck finding Shiny's through Masuda or Friend Safari?

You have two Shiny Sliggoo?!


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 31, 2013)

Only got 1 shiny through Masuda, 8 boxes of Noibats to get the shiny. 15 boxes of Chespins and none yet so far so I gotta say the FS is more worth it and a bit faster.

And yeah, I do 

The thing is, both work it's just the patience involved.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 31, 2013)

That's so strange. Friend Safari Shinys should still have the 1/8000 chances compared to Masuda's 1/1600.

I'm jelly.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 31, 2013)

Nah, I believe it's a much higher chance in the FS, since it's only 3 pokes on it.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 31, 2013)

can you chain mons in safari?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 31, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> can you chain mons in safari?



Nope, sadly.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 31, 2013)

would be too broken i guess


----------



## Blunt (Oct 31, 2013)

Well fuck now I gotta lose my life to the Friend Safari. 

It'll give me an opportunity to get over my Wonder Trade addiction. It's becoming a problem.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 31, 2013)

Jesus christ I've got like 9 psychic friend safaris.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 31, 2013)

i hope my friend safari will be something decent 

now to get that 2DS :33


----------



## Blunt (Oct 31, 2013)

On the hunt for a Shiny Phantump in friend safari (no HA unforunately, guy isn't online). Wish me luck.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 31, 2013)

LF > Good Nature and IV Charmander/Charizard


----------



## Blunt (Oct 31, 2013)

Titty, do you know if the people whose Safari's you were Shiny hunting in were online when you went found your Shinys? Wondering if that might be what makes the difference rather than the Safari itself. 

I just don't wanna believe I'm gonna have to wade through 9000 encounters to get my Phantump.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 31, 2013)

I wasn't online myself when it happened so i'm not sure


----------



## Blunt (Oct 31, 2013)

Then nevermind 

Good thing about this guy not having been online yet is that the third Poke in his safari hasn't been revealed. So it's just Phantumps and Shuppet's both of which benefit from Adamant nature (I have my Adamant Synchronizer in front) and I like both of their Shiny forms.

I'd prefer the Phantump but Shiny Mega Bannette would be all kinds of yes.


----------



## lacey (Oct 31, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> being a fem character is ossim
> you get a girlfriend and you can jump professor sycamore
> threesomes everywhere



Unless you're Tumblr. In which case, go ahead and throw him with Calem instead. 



soulnova said:


> Guys that still need to add me:
> Element X
> Fibito
> Jea7320
> ...



I'll add you tomorrow. Connection issues again. 



TittyNipple said:


> My album of shiny pokes!



God I wish my Safari was a Dragon one. It probably isn't. 



blunt said:


> I'd prefer the Phantump but Shiny Mega Bannette would be all kinds of yes.



I have a shiny Bannette.

...In Platinum.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 31, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Guys that still need to add me:
> Element X
> Fibito
> Jea7320
> ...



Added both of y'all


----------



## hehey (Oct 31, 2013)

Jon-Chan has Ditto in Friend Safari.

By the way... *where do you get Destiny Knot?*


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 31, 2013)

hehey said:


> Jon-Chan has Ditto in Friend Safari.
> 
> By the way... *where do you get Destiny Knot?*



What's his friend code? And Cyllage City's hotel; second floor and given to you by a maid.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 31, 2013)

Hotel in Cyllage. 

According to Serebii you can get one in Lumiose too. I'm guessing from the Battle Institute.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 31, 2013)

Does anyone have an Adamant/Jolly Charizard/Meleon/Mander outside Canada/foreign?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 31, 2013)

It hasn't even been two hours but I feel like I've been shiny hunting for 89 years. 



TittyNipple said:


> Does anyone have an Adamant/Jolly Charizard/Meleon/Mander outside Canada/foreign?


I have an Adamant US one. Idk if that counts tho.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't think it does :S


----------



## Blunt (Oct 31, 2013)

**


----------



## hehey (Oct 31, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> *What's his friend code?* And Cyllage City's hotel; second floor and given to you by a maid.



0602-7490-9387

I believe so anyway.... if the in game name matches the 3DS friendoce name,


----------



## hehey (Oct 31, 2013)

I have Aquired the following perfect IV Dittos

*Attack*, *Sp. Def.*.... Defense terrible

*Sp. Def*, *Speed*

*Def*, *Sp. Attack*

*Def*,* Sp. Attack*, *Sp. Def*

*Def*, *Speed*..... Terrible Attack

*HP*, *Speed*

*Attack*, *Speed*

*Sp. Atk*, *Sp. Def*



Wish i had one wuth perfect Sp. Attack & Speed though


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 1, 2013)

If I catch an Eevee with a hidden ability, will that mean Sylveon get its Hidden Ability once I evolve it?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes         .


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok thanks!


----------



## GMF (Nov 1, 2013)

Just chained and caught a Shiny Flabebe!!!  Turns out it has  31 in both SP.Atk and Sp.Def, no boosting nature though (bashful).

Alekos wherever you are thank you!!! 

I'll have to rep you when I get the chance. The only thing that I didn't like was that I couldn't get a blue one, but still I'm happy.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm not a shiny hunter, because in the 14 years I've played Pokemon, I've never encountered a shiny. And I'm started to resent the Battle Maison because of this. Its like every 4 or 5 battles, one of the NPCs throws out a shiny pokemon.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm having no luck in the friend safari. I'm at like 500 encounters and nothin. 

Should I just chain for Shiny Phantump on Route 16 instead? I've never chained before.


----------



## GMF (Nov 1, 2013)

^I don't know. I just chained for the first time today.  Took me about ten  times before I finally got lucky. 

I watched this YT vid to help me. Think I'll head off to sleep soon.

[YOUTUBE]ebeaJdJAC7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

I only get shinies if I prefer the color pallet to the regular


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

GMF said:


> ^I don't know. I just chained for the first time today.  Took me about ten  times before I finally got lucky.
> 
> I watched this YT vid to help me. Think I'll head off to sleep soon.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ebeaJdJAC7g[/YOUTUBE]


All the shaking grass looks the same


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

I need to get on the Global Link so I can get some rare candy's to train up my Ralts because these repels aren't working since it's so low leveled and I can't chain with it like that. But the server is always busy.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 1, 2013)

Not to make you feel bad blunt, but I got a shiny lilipup from my 3rd encounter in FS 
If you like water type pokemon shinies, then chain fish all the way, super easy, and pretty much shiny everytime. Thats how I got my shiny shellder and skrelp


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

I can't find a spot suitable for training on route 16.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

Finally got a chain of Phantumps going.

Accidently broke it by using by skates. 

Edit: this sucks 

The only patch you can chain in on route 16 is tiny so the shaking grass is always on an edge or within one or two spaces of me so my chains are always breaking.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

I had a chain of 37... and I fled the battle on accident. 

They really really need to add a confirm option to fleeing battles.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm really terrible when it comes to getting 5/6 IVs, "competitive" breeding and other things. I just can't get into it.




Are these true?


----------



## Alaude (Nov 1, 2013)

blunt said:


> I had a chain of 37... and I fled the battle on accident.
> 
> They really really need to add a confirm option to fleeing battles.



I tried chaining a Scyther but after I failed so many times I decide that I'll just breed 

EDIT: if those are real, Diancie is my favorite but I wouldn't be too sure that they are.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 1, 2013)

​It's a matter of time before Online gets ruined. Even if the guy who leaked the three event Legendaries won't publicy it, somebody else will.

So Alaude, with the amount of photos, I'd believe him already. It's the Greninja case all over again.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 1, 2013)

hmm.dunno.was online ruined when Black/White got hacked?


----------



## Alaude (Nov 1, 2013)

What I'm doubting are the levels of those Pokemon.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 1, 2013)

I hope thats the real sprite for Volcanion. I'm really digging that design.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 1, 2013)

well,they are hacked mons.they could pottentially show up as lvl 3 or 4.

though at least this should help seeing if they're hacked .


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 1, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> hmm.dunno.was online ruined when Black/White got hacked?



GTS was, and countless forever-lasting wars between hackers and non-hackers have been happening on forums. With X/Y everybody needed to play fair. Didn't took long though.

Now show me dat Arceus.


----------



## Alaude (Nov 1, 2013)

Well I like the designs so I hope they are real :33 and they seem like real too.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 1, 2013)

Well Serebii just posted news on his site with these three pictures as well.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh wow. This doesn't look good 

LOL LATIAS


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 1, 2013)

at least we'll find more megas.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 1, 2013)

I'd rather not. Lati@s just got ruined :|


----------



## Eternity (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh noes. New things! So aweful! 




I like the new legendaries, and the new mega. F**k me, right?


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 1, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Oh noes. New things! So aweful!



Not because they're new, but because they're badly designed. Volcanion can stay.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 1, 2013)

hmm.i'd be kinda iffy on the Latios Mega.since its a hacked mon,things might change.


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 1, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> the GTS apparently.they typed the names of some of the supposed leaked mons,and those came up i think?
> and then there's those guys.
> 
> 
> not sure if legit




Those don't look half-bad actually. Think I like Diancie the best, looks like something with a potential raepface to haunt you in your nightmares


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 1, 2013)

I'll just go and continue hatching for that Shiny Honedge. This is the only thing I ever want, now that I have Magikarp


----------



## Naruto (Nov 1, 2013)

Does anyone have a modest goomy to spare?


----------



## Ghost (Nov 1, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Does anyone have a modest goomy to spare?



I can give you a modest Goodra.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2013)

So if I delete my current save file to start a new game will I still keep all the Safaris of all the people I added?

And why the fuck would the twins need Megas? They're already good enough as it is


----------



## Ghost (Nov 1, 2013)

I'd think so.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 1, 2013)

saikyou said:


> I can give you a modest Goodra.



Sweet! Are you on?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 1, 2013)

Volcanion looks cool to me but the other two, bleh  I like the typings though. And Mega Latios and Latias, look at the differences between the two


----------



## Naruto (Nov 1, 2013)

You know the random quiz TM girl? she keeps telling me to come back tomorrow, even though it's been tomorrow two days straight.

I still need two TMs from her :/


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 1, 2013)

^ I think you needa go at diff times of the day


----------



## Naruto (Nov 1, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> ^ I think you needa go at diff times of the day



Oh, I have.

She's clearly bugged. This isn't the Hex Maniac, it's the girl in Coumarine city.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 1, 2013)

Anyone post this? 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Looks like we can catch AZ's Floette.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 








d'aww Diancie :33

dem Volcanion cannons 

^ there are also 2 more Vivillon patterns.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

Is Diancie Rock/Fairy or Ground/Fairy?


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 1, 2013)

Rock/Fairy.

Hoopa is Ghost/Psychic,and Volcy Water/Fire.


----------



## shinethedown (Nov 1, 2013)

Why are people on GTS so stupid.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

Fuck this shit. I'll wait until there's an editor out to get Shinys.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 1, 2013)

are audino horde battles possible? 

also anyone here have jolly ditto i could borrow?


----------



## soulnova (Nov 1, 2013)

I think I'll reduce my Pokemon time a little. I just got Rune Factory 4.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 1, 2013)

Greninja, max IV and EV in speed, hasty nature.

Outsped by Talonflame. Cost me the match.

*sigh*

I'm not getting good results with Greninja. I am grinding for a Life Orb to see if things get any better, but for now it's basically run Hydro Pump and miss or run Surf and not deal enough damage then get revenge killed.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 1, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Greninja, max IV and EV in speed, hasty nature.
> 
> Outsped by Talonflame. Cost me the match.
> 
> ...



Were they the same level and was this in-game? Also, what move did it use?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

Talonflame has slightly more base speed than Greninja.


----------



## RPG Maker (Nov 1, 2013)

That and most Talonflames used online have the hidden ability Gale Wing. Which gives +1 priority to flying type moves. I've killed a lot of Greninja's with Talonflame ;3


----------



## lacey (Nov 1, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Oh wow. This doesn't look good
> 
> LOL LATIAS



Now _those_ have got to be fake. There's no way they'd fuck something like that up - and I'm just talking about making Mega Latias look like Mega Latios.

I like the rest of these pokemon though. Hoping they're legit.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

They're from the same guy. They're not fake.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 1, 2013)

So Latios and Latias have a shared Mega form?

lol.

They look over 9000 times better than the three new Pok?mon imo though.
Volcanion had such potential, too.

I'll probably get back on this like with Goodra possibly partially due to the mere exposure effect


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 1, 2013)

heh.the Maga Latii  are purple.so they're a colour mix.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 1, 2013)

Do notice how they keep their same distinctive features, like the bottom of their wings and their respective triangles.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 1, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Are these true?



they look awesome specialty Volcanion , the other two look like the Mew of this gen.

the MegaLatios and MegaLatias look terrible i only see the diference between each other in the eyes but their design still suck.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 1, 2013)

its not like they had lots of differences to begin with though.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2013)

I was hoping to avoid event spoilers.....

Diancie is pretty sweet looking.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 1, 2013)

guys


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> guys



love Dorky pokemon comics/pics.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 1, 2013)

Yaaay! After all that hassle I can now breed Adamant Growlithes with max IVs in HP, Attack, Special Attack, Special Defence and Speed and they all come with Close Combat, Iron Tail and Morning Sun! 



Naruto said:


> Greninja, max IV and EV in speed, hasty nature.
> 
> Outsped by Talonflame. Cost me the match.
> 
> ...



Hmm... Greninja by itself isn't actually all that great. It has awesome speed but terrible defensive stats and even its offensive stats aren't that great either. Talonflame is a little faster than Greninja (you're literally talking 386 vs. 377 in terms of absolute max speed) but is weaker in every conceivable way.

It's only when you start discussing their Dream World abilities (and I can totally send you a Protean Froakie if you want one) that things get interesting. Protean Greninja is incredibly hard to deal with thanks to never having the same type for more than one turn and Gale Wings Talon Flame gets priority on all flying-type moves so it's basically always going to go first unless you're packing Sucker Punch or Extreme Speed.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 1, 2013)

Velocity would you trade a Growlithe (if you get any extras) for something?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 1, 2013)

huh


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 1, 2013)

I actually enjoy all the new pokes.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> huh


 **


----------



## lacey (Nov 1, 2013)

blunt said:


> They're from the same guy. They're not fake.



Really? Damn. Shame they look so much alike, save for some small differences. Can't really say I like the designs that much either. :/


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 1, 2013)

Big argument breaking out over hacking on GameFAQs. Honestly, I don't care so long as it is something you can obtain through normal means in-game.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 1, 2013)

the guy who did it said he's not gonna show how to hack the game.

of course someone else will hack it anyway,but it'll take some more time.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

Okay, what the fuck. I went back to chaining and randomly whenever I get like 20-25 in, when I press Y to activate the Poke Radar it'll make the sound but nothing will happen - it doesn't say "Your battery is at 45, please walk around some more to use the Poke Radar" or whatever, there's no dialogue box at all . Then I press it again, it says my battery is at 0 and my chain is broken. This has happened like 5 times and it's really pissing me off. I'm not heading into any bushes or anything, I'm just walking around recharging my Radar.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't mind hacking into the game for the sake of datamining. 

Hacking for mons and items I'm not fond of.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 1, 2013)

awww.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 1, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Yaaay! After all that hassle I can now breed Adamant Growlithes with max IVs in HP, Attack, Special Attack, Special Defence and Speed and they all come with Close Combat, Iron Tail and Morning Sun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a protean Gre, perfect IVs, too.

Thanks though


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 1, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Honestly, I don't care so long as it is something you can obtain through normal means in-game.


I support hacking hidden Abilities onto 'Mons and don't even regret it. 

Japanese game developers (and maybe gaming in general) have this hard-on for rarity. Bollocks to that.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hidden Abilities arent that bad this gen.Safari helps a lot.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 1, 2013)

I have no problem with pokegen'd pokemon, I just don't want illegal pokemon online/on the GTS/wondertrade.

And to be clear: Illegal = cannot exist in the game (i.e., someone fucked up the hack and you can easily tell this pokemon is hacked)

Legal = COULD exist in the game (no way to tell the difference).

Couldn't care less about the morality of it all, I just want to make sure that the stuff I get from online trades and the pokemon I fight online are all LEGAL. So I sincerely hope there are checks in place everywhere.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm 100% with Naruto. I'm fine with hacked mons as long as they're legal. You wanna use a team of legal Shinies that you gen'd? Go ahead. Has zero effect on me.


----------



## lacey (Nov 1, 2013)

I agree too. I don't care if someone uses illegals _strictly_ for the single player game ( I did this when I played BW2.), and I don't care if someone makes _legit_ Pokemon for online play. 

Just keep illegals out of the GTS/Wonder Trade/etc. 

Also, requesting one last time before I clear Victory Road if anyone's got an Absolite they want to part with. Been dying to get one. :/


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 1, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Also, requesting one last time before I clear Victory Road if anyone's got an Absolite they want to part with. Been dying to get one. :/



You get one after-game.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

I think I figured it out. In this gen, you have to not only avoid the edges on a field of grass/flowers when chaining, you also have to avoid going near the edges all together. If you go near an edge and either use the radar, or encounter a pokemon in your chain and beat it, there's a good chance no grass will shake. In previous gen's I think that used to be okay but in this gen having no grass shake breaks your chain.

I had a chain of about 15 going, then I went to a shaking patch about 2 patches from the edge and encountered a Phantump. Fainted it but when the battle ended no grass shook. Grass can't shake off screen so the more patches of grass/flowers you have off screen, the bigger the chance that no grass will shake. It's not something you have to worry about in big fields with no holes like on Route 5. But in smaller fields, it can be a real bitch.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 1, 2013)

he kinda wants it now though


----------



## Olivia (Nov 1, 2013)

That picture of Mew in Amie makes me want to transfer my own Mew even more.


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 1, 2013)

What Yami said. You get all of them post-game (well, except for the X/Y exclusive ones for Charizard and Mewtwo) as far as I know. Patience, young'un, patience 

By the way, do we know if those three leaked Pok?mon are completely new? Came by a Carbink a while ago, couldn't help but notice it has the exact same typing as Diancie as well as similar features. Comparing them, Diancie kinda looks like a Mega Evolution, or (less likely) an added evolution, to me


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm having fun messing around with the ability swapping  item ;P


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> What Yami said. You get all of them post-game (well, except for the X/Y exclusive ones for Charizard and Mewtwo) as far as I know. Patience, young'un, patience
> 
> By the way, do we know if those three leaked Pok?mon are completely new? Came by a Carbink a while ago, couldn't help but notice it has the exact same typing as Diancie as well as similar features. Comparing them, Diancie kinda looks like a Mega Evolution, or (less likely) an added evolution, to me



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3t_JiA7CS0[/youtube]



I'd rather people honestly not mess with the game and send hacked pokemon around period. The junk data screws with the games framerate and its glitchy enough as it is.

Single player hacks are what people use to justify smashing the Battle Frontiers when they dont have enough skill to hax the the ingame haxers.

So yeah, I dont subscribe to that bullshit. Even if they're Legal.  I could care less what else you got on the team.


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3t_JiA7CS0[/youtube]




How I felt?

Beginning of video: Yeah, deduction skills 

Towards end of video: .........


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

The instant any of you gets an editor, you're being deleted and are blacklisted on the shit list!.


Bibibibibibi


----------



## Naruto (Nov 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> The junk data screws with the games framerate



Uhhh, no.

Pokegen doesn't have "junk data". The GAME has tons of it, and pokegen is capable of reproducing it for the sake of legitimacy.

Trash bytes on names and a number of other little idiosyncrasies aren't even acknowledged by Nintendo and they don't care about it in terms of legality. Pok?check lets you know if everything is as retarded as it would be if it was made by the game itself, basically.

People who talk about hacked pok?mon like they're some kind of game virus are deluding themselves 

If you have some kind of ethical issues with it, that's a whole other can of worms.



St NightRazr said:


> The instant any of you gets an editor, you're being deleted and are blacklisted on the shit list!.
> 
> 
> Bibibibibibi


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

He's coming for your asses.



I swear if you touch my frame rates per second...

I look forward to seeing what GameFreak does to screw with the cracker jackers.


----------



## lacey (Nov 1, 2013)

Trust me, if hacked Pokemon fucked up the game that badly, they wouldn't be so widespread to begin with.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> You get one after-game.





Hiatus said:


> What Yami said. You get all of them post-game (well, except for the X/Y exclusive ones for Charizard and Mewtwo) as far as I know. Patience, young'un, patience



I want my angel now, goddammit.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 1, 2013)

3D Arcy looks great.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Trust me, if hacked Pokemon fucked up the game that badly, they wouldn't be so widespread to begin with.





Naruto said:


> Uhhh, no.
> 
> Pokegen doesn't have "junk data". The GAME has tons of it, and pokegen is capable of reproducing it for the sake of legitimacy.
> 
> ...


I know the junk data is in the game. But it creates excessive crap. I know, Ive tested it myself. It makes whats already glitch and laggy even more bloated. Got a shitload of pokemon and its even worse 

You know how shtity bloated engines can be. I mean you should, as a PC gamer.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I know the junk data is in the game. But it creates excessive crap. I know, Ive tested it myself. It makes whats already glitch and laggy even more bloated. Got a shitload of pokemon and its even worse



Pokegen'd pokemon will not lag your game.

There is no difference between a perfectly gen'd pidgey and a legitmate pidgey. As long as they're both legal, they're the same thing.

I don't know what you're doing with it, but you're misplacing blame. Sorry, bro.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 1, 2013)

I need dat Pokebank

Like, now.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

I said hacking(cracking). Not Pokegen (you're uploading something you made outside the game into the game and mimicking it to act like a random encounter)

Extra junk data bloats GameFreaks meh game engine. 

Messing with the code produces more junk data. Its simple cause and effect.


And whats the morality bullshit? Lol people who do that miss out on the joy of raising and breeding pokemon. Some people dont even know they'd like it, they just see it as a tedious process. Morals got shit for all to do with it.

Like learning to do Math. Which is why they all suck at it


----------



## Naruto (Nov 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I said hacking(cracking)



You're talking about AR codes.

Entirely possible that they're fucking up the game, then.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

Its all data man.

Data and code react.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 1, 2013)

I was going to spend forever trying to breed a Growlithe with five perfect IVs, but I just used a calculator and it tells me I have a Growlithe with...

HP - 31
Attack - 31
Defence - 24
Sp. Atk - 25~26
Sp. Def - 31
Speed - 31

I think I'm happy with that, to be honest. All six EVs are really high so we're literally talking only a few point's difference once all is said and done. Not worth spending more time breeding and stuff.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

Better send him into Earth Power's instead of Earth Quakes.


Speaking of which. Pray to god that Venasaur learns Earth Power, because if Xerneas learns it? Oh lord that wont be good


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 1, 2013)

Man, now I gotta see Gen 6 pics of Reshiram


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

He's sitting out side the you know what


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I'd rather people honestly not mess with the game and send hacked pokemon around period. The junk data screws with the games framerate and its glitchy enough as it is.


You keep saying this.

And you're still wrong.

AR Codes might fuck up your game but stuff like Pokecheck is perfectly safe.


----------



## lacey (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I know the junk data is in the game. But it creates excessive crap. I know, Ive tested it myself. It makes whats already glitch and laggy even more bloated. Got a shitload of pokemon and its even worse
> 
> You know how shtity bloated engines can be. I mean you should, as a PC gamer.



You must have used it entirely wrong.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

Nope.

Rifle through the game and you'll see


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You must have used it entirely wrong.



I already specified I wasnt refering to PokeGen.




That's it never wonder trading again.

Also taking my Absol off the GTS

Crap I have my PC full of eggs


----------



## Alaude (Nov 1, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I want my angel now, goddammit.



I guess I don't need mine currently, if you'll give it back to me when you get your own I can give it to you now.


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 1, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I want my angel now, goddammit.




Wait, it just occurred to me it's Absol we're talking about.....Jesus ******* Christ GF, why would you make it available so early and then put all the Mega Stones post-game?! 

Just realized I missed it, went back and caught it, and am now sad because I want it on my team but don't have the heart to punt anyone 

On the Mega Evolution topic, I'm sad they made it post-game-exclusive....I was excited when I learned Mawile had a Mega Evolution and would finally be useful, and then they spoil my in-game plans/fun by making Mega Evolution post-game. And that goes for all Megas, whether they were initially useful or not. Dammit....

Talking about hacked Pok?mon btw, doesn't Pok?bank prevent any and all hacked 'mons from being stored?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 1, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


>



G_aaa_h FFS


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 1, 2013)

> Talking about hacked Pok?mon btw, doesn't Pok?bank prevent any and all hacked 'mons from being stored?



"Illegal" pokemon, like hacked abilities and movies; but pokemon with legitimate stats made through something like Pokegen are no different than ones normally obtained.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 1, 2013)

On my quest for a Shiny Charmander


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 1, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> "Illegal" pokemon, like hacked abilities and movies; but pokemon with legitimate stats made through something like Pokegen are no different than ones normally obtained.




So it doesn't differentiate between them? Is it because it doesn't recognize it as hacked, or is GF actually okay with this kind of "hacking"?

Discussing subjects I know nothing about, why yes....


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> On my quest for a Shiny Charmander




I've been trying all day and I've yet to find even one. Your voodoo is not welcome here. 



Hiatus said:


> So it doesn't differentiate between them? Is it because it doesn't recognize it as hacked, or is GF actually okay with this kind of "hacking"?
> 
> Discussing subjects I know nothing about, why yes....


"Legal" generated pokemon are no different than pokemon caught in game. So the system can't differentiate between the two (and it doesn't really need to). "Illegal" pokemon are, supposedly, detected and not transferrable.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 1, 2013)

blunt said:


> I've been trying all day and I've yet to find even one. Your voodoo is not welcome here.



Oops, sorry, will leave now


----------



## Naruto (Nov 1, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> G_aaa_h FFS



That is fucking horrible news.


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 1, 2013)

blunt said:


> "Legal" generated pokemon are no different than pokemon caught in game. So the system can't differentiate between the two (and it doesn't really need to). "Illegal" pokemon are, supposedly, detected and not transferrable.




I see. Thanks Seto and blunt, for my daily "the more you know" 

In other news, in case anyone around here was planning on sleeping tonight:



Goodnight


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 1, 2013)

Naruto said:


> That is fucking horrible news.



Hopefully we get a fix for this nonsense as quickly as the Lumiose issue :T


----------



## Naruto (Nov 1, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Hopefully we get a fix for this nonsense as quickly as the Lumiose issue :T



Yeah, the fact that Nintendo can actually patch glitches this time around is reassuring.

And they did pull through with the first glitch real quick.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 1, 2013)

Observations in breeding....

It appears that the gender of the egg is set even before the man gives you it.

However...it appears IVs are not. I've been obtaining the same egg a few times now, each time a male Nidoran.

The first time it had only 2 Perfect IVs and outstanding potential

The second time it had 2 and relatively superior.

The third it had 4 perfect IVs and outstanding potential.

So it seems if you save when an egg is generated but before you talk to the man, you can soft reset until the egg has the desired IVs.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

Fuck it. I'll Masuda.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

MR Mime would have much better animation if it had 3 rotations instead of two


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 1, 2013)

got a Pikachu and a Charmander over the Wonder Trade today.

edit: lvl 52 Magician Braixen. Never gonna let her evolve. Legit Magical Girl.


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> MR Mime would have much better animation if it had 3 rotations instead of two




Mr Mime never scared me at all, the way it seemed some, until this gen. Something about that sprite animation gives me the creeps...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> got a Pikachu and a Charmander over the Wonder Trade today.
> 
> edit: lvl 52 Magician Braixen. Never gonna let her evolve. Legit Magical Girl.



You need to watch them.
They may turn into zombies


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You need to watch them.
> They may turn into zombies



Considering the names of these two are _Pikachu and Charmander_ and not "--------------" 

btw, breeding Fennekins, anyone want one? putting one of my spare magical girls to work, ufufu.


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 1, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> btw, breeding Fennekins, *anyone want one*? putting one of my spare magical girls to work, ufufu.




Well hello there


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 1, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Considering the names of these two are _Pikachu and Charmander_ and not "--------------"
> 
> btw, breeding Fennekins, anyone want one? putting one of my spare magical girls to work, ufufu.







Yami, the


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 1, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Yami, the



the magical girl in question is the Naughty one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

Ill take one.

I need a Xerneas Thief to steal Lunch.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 1, 2013)

well they're in their eggs right now. Don't know if you can trade eggs anymore.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

I think you can trade eggs locally


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 1, 2013)

so the posters on this page so far want Magical Girl babies, right?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

Does the swivel speed along fast in caves?

Anyone got a Larvitar with its hidden ability?

Im gonna need a lot of Reuniclus, Aegislash and Overcoaters XD. And Clefable


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 1, 2013)

So in all of my pokemans history, the first shiny I ever saw was a politoed in silver. I never got the chance to catch it, and just last night, I was able to catch a shiny poliwag. May the redemption begin


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

My first shiny was a Koffing.

Or a Sentret I dont remember.

I have a shiny totodile myself. 

I traded my Shiny Rayquaza and Charmander for something I dont remember.

Offloaded some shiny turtwigs onto some random bloke that I happened upon as well... 

Oh and I released a shiny piplup to get devoured to a Drapion 

Which netted me a fine Moxie Shiny Salamence. But I prefer Bluemence over GreenMence.

Now you get to play the game of figuring out which is jive talk


----------



## Scizor (Nov 1, 2013)

blunt said:


> I think I figured it out. In this gen, you have to not only avoid the edges on a field of grass/flowers when chaining, you also have to avoid going near the edges all together. If you go near an edge and either use the radar, or encounter a pokemon in your chain and beat it, there's a good chance no grass will shake. In previous gen's I think that used to be okay but in this gen having no grass shake breaks your chain.
> 
> I had a chain of about 15 going, then I went to a shaking patch about 2 patches from the edge and encountered a Phantump. Fainted it but when the battle ended no grass shook. Grass can't shake off screen so the more patches of grass/flowers you have off screen, the bigger the chance that no grass will shake. It's not something you have to worry about in big fields with no holes like on Route 5. But in smaller fields, it can be a real bitch.



Having all the shaking grass patches be located outside of the grass (i.e. no grass shakes) has always broken one's chain.

That screwed me over a few times in Platinum. As far as I know that's even the main reason why one doesn't enter patches near edges, even if they are four squares away from you.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

Regarding the Masuda method, since its a 1/1305 chance, remember last gen how the everstone doesnt pass down natures of foreign pokemon, yet I'm using a japanese ditto to pass down natures in Gen 6 with my English mons.

What does that mean for the rest of the mechanics 

Crackers ought to make themselves useful and go data mining


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Having all the shaking grass patches be located outside of the grass (i.e. no grass shakes) has always broken one's chain.
> 
> That screwed me over a few times in Platinum. As far as I know that's even the main reason why one doesn't enter patches near edges, even if they are four squares away from you.


Didn't know. They definitely changed shit this gen though and made chaining harder. I've been chaining for like 12 hours straight, so I know some rapid shaking grass when see it and Skorupi's from rapid shaking grass keep breaking my Phantump chains, even though the Phantumps should be the only Pokes in that kind of grass. Some fucking bullshit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

Or you know. Its just different^


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

Chain up to 29, activate radar smack in the middle of the field, no shaking grass, chain broken. I want to stop. But I can't.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Nov 2, 2013)

So I got an Adamant Syther with 'good' IVs and I evolved it into Scizor at Lv 2, I infected it with Pokerus and have been Super Training it but it's stats are barely going up. I maxed it's ATK stat and it only went from 11 to 16 what on earth did I do wrong? Should I have leveled it up before Training it?


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 2, 2013)

After chaining to 81 (fishing) I finally caught a shiny...remoraid  I wanted a clampearl so bad


----------



## lacey (Nov 2, 2013)

Alaude said:


> I guess I don't need mine currently, if you'll give it back to me when you get your own I can give it to you now.



Uugh...I'll pass. I've already made it to the League, and just...yeah, I mind as well wait till end-game. I really appreciate the offer though. 



Hiatus said:


> Wait, it just occurred to me it's Absol we're talking about.....Jesus ******* Christ GF, why would you make it available so early and then put all the Mega Stones post-game?!



Could just be my Absol, but their Attack strength is godly. One Swords Dance + Night Slash will solo Olympia's entire team. At least that's what mine did. 

Uugh I know. It's so annoying. 



Yami Munesanzun said:


> btw, breeding Fennekins, anyone want one? putting one of my spare magical girls to work, ufufu.



Typical Incubator.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm so bored in X/Y, what should I do? Wonder Trading is fun, maybe I shall continue.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 2, 2013)

there are some problems in Wonder Trading now though :/


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 2, 2013)

Hooray. I am now a Grand Duchess


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 2, 2013)

I've never tried Wonder Trade before. It sounds fun. Is it fun? Where goes the line for what is okay to put up and what should earn you a kick in the nuts? 

Also:



You're welcome


----------



## Ghost (Nov 2, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I'm so bored in X/Y, what should I do? Wonder Trading is fun, maybe I shall continue.



fite me online


----------



## Naruto (Nov 2, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I'm so bored in X/Y, what should I do? Wonder Trading is fun, maybe I shall continue.



Breed for perfect IVs/Nature/Ability, EV train, grind the Maison for held items, go online.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 2, 2013)

blunt said:


> Didn't know. They definitely changed shit this gen though and made chaining harder. I've been chaining for like 12 hours straight, so I know some rapid shaking grass when see it and Skorupi's from rapid shaking grass keep breaking my Phantump chains, even though the Phantumps should be the only Pokes in that kind of grass. Some fucking bullshit.



I already found chaining in DPPt (too) tedious, so I'm probably not even going to bother in X/Y.

And your stories also aren't helping my Gen VI chaining motivation


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 2, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Breed for perfect IVs/Nature/Ability, EV train, grind the Maison for held items, go online.



But Naruto, I'm too lazy to start playing competitive and do all these things. They will all lose values in less than a month when more people will find out how to edit and generate Pokemon on computer.

I'm the type of a person that likes to look at eternal art, enjoy Shiny Pokemon regardless of their stats, natures or anything. This is, why my next goal shall be getting the Oval Charm.


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 2, 2013)

^Such a free soul. Beautiful 

Can't decide whether I should get a Jolly or an Adamant Absol...

Yeah, yeah, anything works in-game, which is where I plan to use it. But nothing beats the feeling of walking in and just utterly trash those Gym Leaders and the Elite Four


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 2, 2013)

saikyou said:


> fite me online



Would you fight me?


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 2, 2013)

Too much of a hassle to get the Oval Charm T_T


----------



## Ghost (Nov 2, 2013)

Encountered Ekans horde.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 2, 2013)

The only shiny that remotely captures my interest is Fennekin, and before I think about breeding I'm going to want to get a foreign ditto to ease the process.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 2, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> The only shiny that remotely captures my interest is Fennekin, and before I think about breeding I'm going to want to get a foreign ditto to ease the process.



What country are you in (I'm in Canada)? I've got Dittos to spare.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 2, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> What country are you in? I've got Dittos to spare.



Do you also have a foreign Ditto to spare for me? =D (I live in Europe)


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 2, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> What country are you in (I'm in Canada)? I've got Dittos to spare.


I'm in the US... but I also lack wi-fi, so I'll have to go hunting whenever I next get the opportunity.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 2, 2013)

I usually don't like Shinys but there are quite a few I like this gen. I like Phantump (), Skiddo, Clawitzer, Dragalge, Sliggoo, Honedge, Greninja, and Amaura's shiny forms better than their regular forms.

Gonna wait until there's an editor out to get all those though. The agony of getting Phantump has scarred me too deeply to hunt for others.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 2, 2013)

Man, I really hope they update male wardrobe options in a future patch. I got all the shit I wanted... then just started buying everything because fuck it why not. 



blunt said:


> Gonna wait until there's an editor out to get all those though. The agony of getting Phantump has scarred me too deeply to hunt for others.


Maybe try and breed for one?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 2, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Maybe try and breed for one?


I bred three boxes last night. Gonna alternate between chaining and Masuda. Four chains, a box, four chains, a box, etc.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 2, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Man, I really hope they update male wardrobe options in a future patch. I got all the shit I wanted... then just started buying everything because fuck it why not.
> 
> 
> Maybe try and breed for one?



I'd like a trenchcoat addition.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 2, 2013)

I would actually buy a Looker-style trench for my male character. And I still haven't bought any clothes yet lol.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 2, 2013)

Idk if this is different this gen (I know you can't go into shaking grass that are next to each other) but shaking grass that touch diagonally seem to be okay. I've not had even one break a chain of mine in my several hundred chains. And it's not like I have good luck with this shit so I think it's safe.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 2, 2013)

I want trenchcoats (in Looker and Veteran Trainer styles), scarves, driving caps, tress shirts, and vest with matching slacks. Perhaps even gloves. 

Also, we should get some throwback options as nods to previous games--like Red's jacket and cap in gen 1.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 2, 2013)

The Doctor wanting a Looker style trenchcoat.

Seems fishy


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 2, 2013)

Y'know, they let us use the NPC trainer skins during Gen 4, and Gen 5 for wireless communications.

I gotta wonder why those outfits aren't part of the selection now.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 2, 2013)

I might actually take advantage of the character swapping hack this gen if they make one. Walking around as Valerie? Yes please.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 2, 2013)

Also, I notice we got vinyl leather pants but no studded leather biker jackets.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 2, 2013)

blunt said:


> I might actually take advantage of the character swapping hack this gen if they make one. Walking around as Valerie? Yes please.



More like as AZ 

My favourite NPC this gen must be Siebold. Dat Jack Atlas styled look


----------



## Blunt (Nov 2, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> More like as AZ
> 
> My favourite NPC this gen must be Siebold. Dat Jack Atlas styled look


Forgot about AZ. 

On my friends list, your avatar is actually that of Siebolds.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 2, 2013)

blunt said:


> On my friends list, your avatar is actually that of Siebolds.



The game knows what suits me


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 2, 2013)

Finally...my 5V Nidoran...


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 2, 2013)

This should have been real ​


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 2, 2013)

3 boxes in of Charmanders.

My body is ready, my baby Shiny Charmander will meet me soon <3


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2013)

Slurpuff is the worst pokemon ever.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 2, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> This should have been real ​



Fabulus looks cool


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 2, 2013)

When breeding, the ability of the mother should pass on 100% percent of the time. There have been too many times when I've bred a perfect Pok?mon where I miss on only the ability


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 2, 2013)

Anything new? I was busy these days and haven't been playing or checking for updates


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Slurpuff is the worst pokemon ever.



People say it's pretty good though...


----------



## Blunt (Nov 2, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> People say it's pretty good though...


You sure you're not confusing it with Aromatisse? From what I've seen, the negativity about Slurpuff has been universal.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 2, 2013)

Fairies everywhere, Scizor somehow even more useful than before.



I'm having so much fun.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 2, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Fairies everywhere, Scizor somehow even more useful than before.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having so much fun.



I try, I try.


----------



## lacey (Nov 2, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Anything new? I was busy these days and haven't been playing or checking for updates



Wonder Trade troubles involving bad eggs (literally). Nothing new aside from that.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 2, 2013)

All the  for Magikarp are just so mean   








Edit: Except for RubySapphire. GoodguyRubySapphire


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2013)

Needs more Sunkern hate^


----------



## Blunt (Nov 2, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> All the  for Magikarp are just so mean


My favorite:



> It is virtually worthless in terms of both power and speed. It is the most weak and pathetic Pok?mon in the world.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2013)

blunt said:


> You sure you're not confusing it with Aromatisse? From what I've seen, the negativity about Slurpuff has been universal.



He is.

Swirlix is beast

Slurpuff is a shoddy piece of shit that you'd only find in FURANSU


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 2, 2013)

Then ya'll aint using it right.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 2, 2013)

Pok?mon Catcher said:
			
		

> *Smeargle*
> *Item:* Silk Scarf
> *Ability:* Technician
> *EVs:* 252 Atk / 252 Spe / 4 HP
> ...



Taunt stops every pokemon from fleeing AND from healing itself. Thunder Wave increases the catch rate. False Swipe damages but never kills. Soak allows you to turn Ghost types into pure Water, allowing you to hit them with False Swipe. Silk Scarf and Technician boost False Swipe. EV spread and nature to hit harder and faster, yada yada.



			
				Other Stuff said:
			
		

> Bibarel (HM Slave)
> Tropius (Sweet Scent / HM Slave)
> Gourgeist (Item Pickup)
> Joltick (Compound Eyes)
> Larvesta (Flame Body)



Bibarel is a no brainer, learns every HM except fly, also rock smash. Tropius learns Flash/Rock Smash/Fly/Strength/Cut and most importantly, Sweet Scent. Between Tropius and Bibarel you should have your field moves covered. Gourgeist has access to AoE moves, which, together with his ability Item Pickup, make him a great choice for EV horde training your _pokerus/power item'd_ team. As far as I know, it's the only way to get extra Leftovers, for example.

Joltick with Compound Eyes leading your party gives you a greater chance of running into a wild pokemon holding an item. Want that Light Ball from Pikachu? No problem. Larvesta with Flame Body in your party cuts the amount of steps it takes to hatch an egg in half - and you can combine it with O-Power.

---​
Just a few tips.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 2, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Taunt stops every pokemon from fleeing AND from healing itself. Thunder Wave increases the catch rate. False Swipe damages but never kills. Soak allows you to turn Ghost types into pure Water, allowing you to hit them with False Swipe. Silk Scarf and Technician boost False Swipe. EV spread and nature to hit harder and faster, yada yada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only thing I would say/include is that Fletchinder and Talonflame have Flame Body regularly, plus they get Fly--making it the best Pok?mon to have with a party of eggs.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2013)

I use a macargo


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I use a macargo



In Diamond I had a Macargo with Fly, Surf, Strength and Waterfall.  :ho


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 2, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> In Diamond I had a Macargo with Fly, Surf, Strength and Waterfall.  :ho



That lie is so terrible, you don't even deserve to be slapped by me for it.


----------



## Alaude (Nov 2, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Only thing I would say/include is that Fletchinder and Talonflame have Flame Body regularly, plus they get Fly--making it the best Pok?mon to have with a party of eggs.



Yup I use Talonflame it's useful


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 2, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> That lie is so terrible, you don't even deserve to be slapped by me for it.



Am I lying Yami? Am I?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes. 

You are.


----------



## Alaude (Nov 2, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> In Diamond I had a Macargo with Fly, Surf, Strength and Waterfall.  :ho



Action Replay  

I used it a lot too, a lot more than I should have. I used it to the point of my Pokemons exceeding the level 100  and the game just got terribly glitched and I restarted it after a while.


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 2, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> All the  for Magikarp are just so mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> A Magikarp living for many years can leap a mountain using Splash. The move remains useless, though.



My favorite one.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 2, 2013)

How can people request Mew on GTS?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 2, 2013)

Olivia said:


> How can people request Mew on GTS?



The same way they can request a Jirachi.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 2, 2013)

Any breeders in here? I'm looking to trade babies and maybe collaborate on a few breeding projects to help each other out. Save us all a lot of time!

I am currently breeding perfect Modest Squirtles with Dragon Pulse and Aura Sphere. I will gladly trade babies to who ever can trade over babies or work on another project. Just let me know.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeah I've been breeding all day myself.

I got boxes of eggs.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 2, 2013)

Name some pokemon you've been working on?
I have Modest Squirtles Aura Sphere/Dragon pulse
Timid Charmander
Bold Tentacool with rapid spin
Timid Eevee 

All with at least 3 perfect ivs


----------



## Alaude (Nov 2, 2013)

I can only trade Modest Swift Swim Poliwags at the moment, because I'm too lazy to breed anything else


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2013)

Adaptability Skrelp

Adamant Charmander (still dont have mega X stone)

Modest Absol

Modest Protean Froakie

Tyrunt

Goomy

Ghastly

Defensive Talonflame

Sneasel

Electrike

you get the picture. 

Work on honedges later

Trying to make sure they all have max IV's in their attacking stat, HP stat, and defensive stats. 

That's how you have Greninja deal with Talonflames ;p 

My pokemon are strange though. I use them for weird strategies


I should probably do something with these Inkay's.. Only really viable as a physical attacker or an annoying bastard


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 2, 2013)

Modest Absol? lol What? I forgot that I actually have baby Absols. Naive with Play Rough.
I have a Mega Absol with 
252 atk 252 speed and 4 HP
Sucker punch
Night Slash
Play Rough
Fire blast

Fire blast OHKO's Ferrathorn and Skarmory, where as Play Rough OHKO's all Dragon's except Marvel Scale Dragonite. Dark typing holds it back though, with no better STAB move than Night Slash


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 2, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> Name some pokemon you've been working on?
> I have Modest Squirtles Aura Sphere/Dragon pulse
> Timid Charmander
> Bold Tentacool with rapid spin
> ...



What are you looking for, specifically? I've got a variety of Pok?mon bred, each with at least 3 max IVs as well, but many with more. For reference, I have a list:


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 2, 2013)

I am looking for anything that can get competitive use. Out of your list Phantump, Rotom and Deino would be nice to have. I really want a Stealth rocker, Mamoswine is the one I'm after for that since it can set up rocks and destroy Dragons.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 2, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> I am looking for anything that can get competitive use. Out of your list Phantump, Rotom and Deino would be nice to have. I really want a Stealth rocker, Mamoswine is the one I'm after for that since it can set up rocks and destroy Dragons.



Alright, what's your friend code? I'm not sure if I have it.

And I'm interested in your Tentacool; if you have a female, that'd be even better.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 2, 2013)

You might have me already. 3437 3831 8371

I forgot to add that I have
Naive Absol with Play rough
Jolly Riolu Bullet punch/Crunch

As for Tentacool I should have a female one with 4 ivs


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> Modest Absol? lol What? I forgot that I actually have baby Absols. Naive with Play Rough.
> I have a Mega Absol with
> 252 atk 252 speed and 4 HP
> Sucker punch
> ...



Dark pulse.

Eh I never use inaccurate moves my self.

And Absol has a monstrous attack stat but his special stat is pretty nice. So I made a special attacker out of him. Modest because his defenses are piss poor.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> I am looking for anything that can get competitive use. Out of your list Phantump, Rotom and Deino would be nice to have. I really want a Stealth rocker, Mamoswine is the one I'm after for that since it can set up rocks and destroy Dragons.



Aggron walls dragons better


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 2, 2013)

You lose Priority sucker Punch going with Modest.
Mamoswine is not supposed to wall, he's supposed to revenge kill with Ice Shard.
As for Aggron? His typing ruins him.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2013)

Well yeah, not that big of a deal for me. My play style isnt hyper offensive at all. 
Although Im sure I'd get asked why Im using absol to begin with from the people at smogon 


I prefer messing with my opponents balance and demoralizing them,revealing all their little cracks in their strategy and ripping it wide open.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 2, 2013)

I used it for a few battles and it's just not very good. Physical Dark types that don't get Crunch lose out on a lot of power. There's definitely better Mega options than Absol for sure. Lucario being my most effective one so far.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 2, 2013)

all this talk about breeding makes me want to try my hand at it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2013)

Thats why I also have a hydreigon.

Im not really using any phsyical moves on it at all.( Lucky chant experiment)

On that note, it'd be lovely if greninja learned nasty plot.

Im not using a physical Mega Lucario. 


But base lucario does have the same sp atk base stat as Mega Absol. But again its not using a mixed moveset


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 2, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> all this talk about breeding makes me want to try my hand at it.



You'll need to do the proper research in order to save a ton of time. It's really easy to miss a step or mess up.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 2, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> You might have me already. 3437 3831 8371
> 
> I forgot to add that I have
> Naive Absol with Play rough
> ...



Ok, those 3 would be great. I'll be getting on in a few minutes. My name in-game is Alex


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 2, 2013)

HAHA! Just got a perfect Squirtle. Best feeling is finally getting that perfect baby.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Adaptability Skrelp


How are you going about trying to get this? AFAIK, it's impossible to get in-game at the moment.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2013)

Wait for Gamefreak to put it out on the Global link. ( already breed all the IV's I needed so now I play the waiting game)

In the meantime I shall go find myself a dusclops.

I need a spin blocker ;p


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 2, 2013)

God damn Alex you hooked me up. I feel like I short changed you. Let me know if you'd like anything else, items or something.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 2, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> God damn Alex you hooked me up. I feel like I short changed you. Let me know if you'd like anything else, items or something.



Haha no problem; you were able to get the egg moves on Absol and Riolu, so that makes it easy on my end.

 I am looking for another Leftovers but I'd totally understand if you wanted to hold onto the one you've got.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm actually in the process of getting more of them Via Pickup. I traded for a level 81 Linoone on GTS. Now I just have to get lucky that it picks up a few.

I can lend you my Justified Lucario with the egg moves to make your breeding a lot easier since Riolu can't breed.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 2, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> I'm actually in the process of getting more of them Via Pickup. I traded for a level 81 Linoone on GTS. Now I just have to get lucky that it picks up a few.


Awesome, keep me posted on that.



> I can lend you my Justified Lucario with the egg moves to make your breeding a lot easier since Riolu can't breed.



This would be very welcome too, but later on, as I've got Pok?mon to EV train now for use on a team. And cause I want to take a break from breeding


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2013)

All right time to hatch me a shiny tyrantrum ;p
Then froakie!


----------



## Blunt (Nov 2, 2013)

back to chaining 



St NightRazr said:


> Wait for Gamefreak to put it out on the Global link. ( already breed all the IV's I needed so now I play the waiting game)


lemme know when they do that


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeah I'm going to EV train that Trevenant and Squirtle right now while trying to get Leftovers.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2013)

I have to keep a level 20 pick uper on board since thats the only way to get more Gold nuggets

Anyhow. If anyone needs an adamant shinx I can give you one. Breed a bunch of those since it had pokerus


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 2, 2013)

You don't need to breed to spread PKRS


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2013)

Well aware of that thank you.

Lel.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 2, 2013)

Remember when I said diagonal patches were okay with chaining? 

I was wrong.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 2, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> I used it for a few battles and it's just not very good. Physical Dark types that don't get Crunch lose out on a lot of power. *There's definitely better Mega options than Absol for sure.* Lucario being my most effective one so far.



Oh, I wouldn't say that.

Mega Absol gets a frankly enormous boost to Special Attack and Speed, to the point where it can easily outspeed quite a few Pok?mon it couldn't before - Pok?mon like Lugia, Infernape, even Garchomp are quite a bit slower than Mega Absol - and there is nothing quite like a STAB Sucker Punch coming off an Attack stat that makes Metagross look wimpy. Of course, the main draw of Mega Absol is its immunity to everything that isn't a damaging move...

I ain't saying Mega Absol is the best Mega Evolution, but to say it's not very good isn't really right. It's definitely one of the better ones, especially if you consider Mega Evolutions to be better if they alter the way the Pok?mon battles. With Mega Absol, you actually gain a better Special Attack stat than all but 70 Pok?mon in the entire game - that might not sound so impressive but it means carrying a powerful Special move can OHKO Pok?mon that you couldn't otherwise dent (like Mega Aggron or Mega Lucario, the latter of whom I've OHKO'd a few times with Fire Blast). Coupled with that catch-22 Sucker Punch/Magic Guard situation where your opponent either has a status effect reflected back against them or has to eat a Sucker Punch, I think Mega Absol is actually a pretty neat Mega Evolution.

It might not be Mega Kanghaskan or Mega Gengar but it's definitely one of the best. Or at least, one of the better ones.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 2, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Oh, I wouldn't say that.
> 
> Mega Absol gets a frankly enormous boost to Special Attack and Speed, to the point where it can easily outspeed quite a few Pok?mon it couldn't before - Pok?mon like Lugia, Infernape, even Garchomp are quite a bit slower than Mega Absol - and there is nothing quite like a STAB Sucker Punch coming off an Attack stat that makes Metagross look wimpy. *Of course, the main draw of Mega Absol is its immunity to everything that isn't a damaging move...*


wut               **


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 2, 2013)

^Magic Bounce bro


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 2, 2013)

Mold Breaker, but I don't know of very many mons that have mold breaker and rely non damaging moves


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 2, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Oh, I wouldn't say that.
> 
> Mega Absol gets a frankly enormous boost to Special Attack and Speed, to the point where it can easily outspeed quite a few Pok?mon it couldn't before - Pok?mon like Lugia, Infernape, even Garchomp are quite a bit slower than Mega Absol - and there is nothing quite like a STAB Sucker Punch coming off an Attack stat that makes Metagross look wimpy. Of course, the main draw of Mega Absol is its immunity to everything that isn't a damaging move...
> 
> ...


I have been using it for a good amount of battles and what ever it doesn't hit for Super Effective damage just OHKO's it in return. Mono Dark is just bad. Baton Passing buffs is not good because Regular Absol is slow and frail as fuck, and again it's mono dark 
It does destroy Walls though, that's for sure.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 3, 2013)

I just got Moltres from the GTS, and with that I now have all three legendary birds. 

(I traded one of my Mewtwo; since I have both X and Y I figured I didn't need both)


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 3, 2013)

Looking for a Modest Ditto using a Modest, Synchronise Ralts. Caught an entire box and still no modest natured one


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 3, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> I have been using it for a good amount of battles and what ever it doesn't hit for Super Effective damage just OHKO's it in return. Mono Dark is just bad. Baton Passing buffs is not good because Regular Absol is slow and frail as fuck, and again it's mono dark
> It does destroy Walls though, that's for sure.



Mega Absol works better as a revenge killer or a phaser. I use it as an outlier. Which is why I gave it a special set to begin with  

He fit the team set up I was going for so I used him. Its not like I use any other Mega than Venasaur anyway. My special attacker Lucario is in Black with the rest of my dragon team.


----------



## Rax (Nov 3, 2013)

Water/Fire Type!


----------



## Velocity (Nov 3, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> I have been using it for a good amount of battles and what ever it doesn't hit for Super Effective damage just OHKO's it in return. Mono Dark is just bad. Baton Passing buffs is not good because Regular Absol is slow and frail as fuck, and again it's mono dark
> It does destroy Walls though, that's for sure.



Well, duh... Its defences are 60/60/60. It'd die from a sneeze. The point is Magic Bounce gives your opponent few choices other than eating a STAB Sucker Punch (an ability that reflects attacks that deal no direct damage and a priority attack that only works when the target tries to attack Absol is a beautiful catch-22). Mega Absol also has that awesome 150/115 base Attack/Speed so if you gain momentum it can be hard to stop Mega Absol just OHKOing the entire enemy team.


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 3, 2013)

Mega Absol deserves a spot on anyone's team for its design alone 

Just realized the first Cubone I caught was carrying a Thick Club. Huh.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 3, 2013)

Does anyone have a Grimer/Muk and/or Koffing/Weezing?


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 3, 2013)

I caught a Lapras in friend safari holding a mystic water. Does anyone know if others hold items.

Also, finally caught a jolly, marvel scale dragonair. I can make dratinis for those who want them. I can't guarantee any IV's though. PM if you want one. Don't really care what I get in return as long as it's not a god damn bunnelby like I get from wonder trade.


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 3, 2013)

So, I'm getting the game tomorrow. So to prepare myself, I checked the stats for Mega Blaziken-kun, who's pretty much gonna be my main Mega for the game.

Aw lawd Jesus it's a literal fire.

So much lube will be required for it


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 3, 2013)

^

Already knew I would train a Charmander, so I pretty much got my event Torchic, soft-reset a few times for a good nature out of lack for something else to do, then boxed it forever. Sorry Torchic, you and your evolutions are awesome, but me and Bromander go way back 

Speaking of Mega Evolutions (spoiler-tagging just in case Alpha hasn't vacuumed the Internet for the game's story already)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Did anyone else feel really bad boxing Korrina's Lucario? Seeing as I already had one that outclassed hers, it was pretty much: 

"Oh, you two seem to share such a deep bond, surely you will make a great team! Will you take this Lucario with you on your journey?"

"Sure! Sorry Lucario, taking your Lucarionite and boxing you forever. K, bye! 

I can just imagine it sitting in that box, making puppy eyes and thinking we had something special. Now I feel guilty


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh man...trying to breed a competitive staraptor is tedious. The ones in the normal encounters kind of suck, but the ones in the hordes often have one or two perfect IVs, yet they are pretty rare to come by.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone have hidden ability Carvanha/Sharpedo?


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 3, 2013)

> Speaking of Mega Evolutions (spoiler-tagging just in case Alpha hasn't vacuumed the Internet for the game's story already)


DAMMIT 

By the way, I know this is probably pretty stupid but...X or Y?

Tyranitar's in Y but Broggron is exclusive to X.


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 3, 2013)

^I know it's not the kind of answer you're looking for, but I really can't say anything else than that is it up to personal opinion. As always. There really isn't much of a difference between them, other than version exclusive Pok?mon and Mega Evolutions for Charizard and Mewtwo. 

I choose X personally, because I preferred its legendary and exclusive Pokemanz 

If you plan on trading a lot, maybe you should go by which Mega Evolutions you prefer. It's generally pretty easy to find someone willing to trade you some version exclusives, but harder to find someone willing to part with their Mega Stones.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey Alpha, those are mixed up btw bro. Tyranitar is exclusive to X, and Aggron is Y  I chose Y simply for the legendary and Mewtwo. You'll find people who dont care for their exclusives and give them away


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 3, 2013)

question: after I beat gym 7 where I suppose to go? They are not letting me pass to Area 18


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 3, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> Hey Alpha, those are mixed up btw bro. Tyranitar is exclusive to X, and Aggron is Y  I chose Y simply for the legendary and Mewtwo. You'll find people who dont care for their exclusives and give them away



Nope, he had them right. Tyranitar's Mega Stone is found in X, while Larvitar and Pupitar are found in Y. The opposite is true for Aggron.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 3, 2013)

Only going to use premier balls for my wifi teams. So I bought 999.


----------



## Saru (Nov 3, 2013)

just saw the Lati twins' M. Evos

I'm impressed (even though I still think a Mega was totally pointless with BST 600 and Soul Dew and an already stellar design for each)

but I also just saw Diancie and Hoopa... and they're pretty uninteresting


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 3, 2013)

Soul dew on the twins is not legal in competitive play. I don't even think you can use that combination in the Battle Maison. Way too broken.


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 3, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Only going to use premier balls for my wifi teams. So I bought 999.




Bought 999....Pok?balls? Because that's the only way to get Premier Balls as far as I know. So either you know something I don't, or your post contains a reference error, which I resent


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 3, 2013)

Hoopa looks cool as fuck. 

I want one.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 3, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> Bought 999....Pok?balls? Because that's the only way to get Premier Balls as far as I know. So either you know something I don't, or your post contains a reference error, which I resent



You can now buy Premier Balls on their own. Pretty sick option if you ask me. It's sold in the Pok?ball shop in some avenue in Lumiose.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 3, 2013)

Premier Balls are classy


----------



## Blunt (Nov 3, 2013)

I've officially given up on getting a shiny Phantump. 

I probably won't be able to pick up my game until an editor comes out though because I won't be able to stop looking for one. This hunt has broken me.


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 3, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Premier Balls are classy




Yes. Yes they are 




> I've officially given up on getting a shiny Phantump.
> 
> I probably won't be able to pick up my game until an editor comes out though because I won't be able to stop looking for one. This hunt has broken me.




The first step on the road to recovery is admitting you have a problem


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 3, 2013)

Got a Modest Bulbasaur w/Chlorophyll and +Sp.Attack IV's off of GTS


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 3, 2013)

Of course they are, that's why I chose them for my team.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 3, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Got a Modest Bulbasaur w/Chlorophyll and +Sp.Attack IV's off of GTS



Is it hacked?


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 3, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Oh man...trying to breed a competitive staraptor is tedious. The ones in the normal encounters kind of suck, but the ones in the hordes often have one or two perfect IVs, yet they are pretty rare to come by.



You can use sweet scent/honey to make horde encounters 100%, if that makes it easier.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Is it hacked?



probably a friend safari one


----------



## lacey (Nov 3, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I had a Riolu at first, but after learning about that spoiler, I ended up ditching that one and taking Korrina's. I would have felt way too guilty otherwise.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 3, 2013)

Trying to make gen 6 wifi team.

So far I have:

Clawitzer
Klefki
Hawlucha
Noivern 

Not sure what the last two slots should be


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 3, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Trying to make gen 6 wifi team.
> 
> So far I have:
> 
> ...



Unless you're conducting a battle with a friend, Link Battles are done 3v3. You can _choose_ 6 Pok?mon, but you only battle with 3.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 3, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Unless you're conducting a battle with a friend, Link Battles are done 3v3. You can _choose_ 6 Pok?mon, but you only battle with 3.



Which is which? xD 

A random passerby battled me and I was using 6 Pokemon at the time. Mewtwo Y destroyed his entire team


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 3, 2013)

My question... ignored... you guys can be mean some times..


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Is it hacked?





alekos23 said:


> probably a friend safari one



The trainer memo says it was hatched just today. 



Hiatus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Riolu at first, but after learning about that spoiler, I ended up ditching that one and taking Korrina's. I would have felt way too guilty otherwise.



I caught a Riolu early on and trained it along with my other Pokemon. He evolved into Lucario _right before_ we got to the Tower of Mastery, so I was kinda hyped to play with it as my first Mega Evo...Then they just gave me a Lucario for free :L 

And I'm all like "What about the Lucario I spent all this time with??? "

It'd feel bad not maining the one I raised from the ground up, but I also didn't want the other to just sit in the box.

So I wonder traded Korrina's and kept the Mega Stone


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> question: after I beat gym 7 where I suppose to go? They are not letting me pass to Area 18



Is that when Team Flare starts doing their mojo? I cannot remember.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 3, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Is that when Team Flare starts doing their mojo? I cannot remember.



yes!! I know where to go now. Thanks..


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 3, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Which is which? xD
> 
> A random passerby battled me and I was using 6 Pokemon at the time. Mewtwo Y destroyed his entire team



I guess it's not only friends...When someone formally challenges you; i.e. selecting your name and asking you to battle, that can be in a 6v6 format. If you tried to find a battle through the Battle Spot, those would be in 3v3.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 3, 2013)

All battles, bar battlespot battles are full teams of six.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 3, 2013)

6 V 6 is the only way to fly


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone have swinub with egg moves?


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 3, 2013)

Quick question:

Does a Pokemon infected with Pokerus, and is holding a power item, have to participate in battle to grab the bonus EVs? Or can it just simply leech off Exp share?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 3, 2013)

Exp. Share is fine.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 3, 2013)

In the Battle Maison, around the 45th battle, this guy comes out of nowhere with a Landorous. Really? 

His team turned out to be Landorous, Regice and Moltres. I bet I'm going to be running into more, too.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 3, 2013)

[youtube]fdfWMJ3JVuk[/youtube]

I did not know we could do these 

Good stuff.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 3, 2013)

I faced the Battle Chatelaine again after 50 battles in Super Single Battles. The following rant is spoilered, in case you don't want to know her team.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck her. Honestly. Fuck her. If she was a real person that was dying and I was the only one to save her, I'd let her die. If it meant me dying too, I'd still let her fucking die in a hole. 

She runs the 3 genies. Fucking bad enough right? A Special Landorous, probably a special attacking Thundorous. But her Tornadus? Her FUCKING Tornadus? DOUBLE TEAM *and* SUBSTITUTE. It's not bad enough you're making it impossible to hit you, but EVEN IF I DO you'll just put up another sub? Yeah, fuck that. I KO'd her Thunderous pretty easily with a Choiced Garchomp's Outrage, but it ends and I get confused. She switches in Tornadus, and I switch out. And that's where she used Double Team. I attacked with Gyarados, but missed, so she puts up a sub. I don't hit her for the fucking rest of the match as she sweeps my team with Hurricane and Focus Blast. 70% accuracy moves that NEVER MISSED for her. Yeah, fuck you Game Freak for letting shit like this happen.




Luckily, I got a shit ton of BP (194 to be exact) so I won't need to fucking try again. My team was:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mawile @ Mawilite
Adamant--252 HP / 120 Atk / 136 Def

-Swords Dance
-Play Rough
-Sucker Punch
-Iron Head

Gyarados @ Leftovers
Jolly--88 Hp / 248 Atk / 4 Def / 168 Spe

-DD
-EQ
-Waterfall
-Substitute

Garchomp @ Choice Scarf
Jolly--4 Hp / 252 Atk / 252 Spe

-Outrage
-Iron Head
-Fire Blast
-EQ

Mawile swept through most of the teams herself, what a gal. I've found new found respect for it; probably my favourite Fairy-type.




Oh, and fuck her.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 4, 2013)

> 70% accuracy moves that NEVER MISSED for her.


Yeah, this is some serious bullshit that needs to get fixed.


----------



## lacey (Nov 4, 2013)

Not to mention how the confusion rate for Water Pulse was oddly high when I battle Siebold for the first time today...and my Xerneas kept hurting itself so it couldn't set up Geomancy. Took me five tries before I didn't get a confusion out of it, and I was able to sweep his team. 



Also, the E4's chambers are fucking gorgeous. Siebold's is my favourite so far, only been in two. I love the sound effect of walking or running on the floor too.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 4, 2013)

Diantha's chambers are regal as fuck. Best part about her character by far.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> Diantha's chambers are regal as fuck. Best part about her character by far.


I believe you mean OUR chamber is regal as fuck.  Diantha just stays there because we feel sorry for her.

Also, y'all complaining about the legendaries at the Maison being tough.  I was OHKO'd like a friend on the 20th battle. Was Multibattling with Trevor against Evelyn and Dana (blue and pink). Primape OHKO'd Megacario (I tried to take Primape down cause I knew what would happen, but didn't hit enough) and then Delphox was fucked in the ass with Fake-Out + Flash Cannon and then outsped and outmatched by Dark Pulse. Trevor's fossil dinos couldn't even do anything.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 4, 2013)

goovolutions for life


----------



## Ghost (Nov 4, 2013)

Wtf a gengar outsped my mega gengar in battle maison


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 4, 2013)

speed IV's i guess ?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 4, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Wtf a gengar outsped my mega gengar in battle maison


Choice Scarf?


----------



## Ghost (Nov 4, 2013)

It had Focus Sash I think. Or maybe I only got him at like 2 hp. Wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 4, 2013)

Highest I got in Battle Maison was 38 i think.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 4, 2013)

I want to make myself a Mystery Dungeon related team. Too bad there is no way to have Grovyle, Rayquaza or Darkrai yet


----------



## Velocity (Nov 4, 2013)

My current three-Pok?mon team is Arcanine, Absol and Leafeon. Leafeon got added because Baton Passing Substitutes and Sword Dances is obviously going to help the other two out a lot. After one or two Swords Dances, Mega Absol or Arcanine should be able to OHKO everything and that Substitute will at least allow them to switch in safely.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 4, 2013)

Velocity said:


> My current three-Pok?mon team is Arcanine, Absol and Leafeon. Leafeon got added because Baton Passing Substitutes and Sword Dances is obviously going to help the other two out a lot. After one or two Swords Dances, Mega Absol or Arcanine should be able to OHKO everything and that Substitute will at least allow them to switch in safely.



Why not swap out Leafeon for Scizor? It has better resistances and is bulkier/stronger. It can also pass the boosts you're looking for.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 4, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Wtf a gengar outsped my mega gengar in battle maison



Did you attack it the same turn you MEvo'd? The turn you MEvo, the move order is decided on the current speed stat of both participants. Every turn thereafter, it acknowledges your newly acquired speed.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 4, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Did you attack it the same turn you MEvo'd? The turn you MEvo, the move order is decided on the current speed stat of both participants. Every turn thereafter, it acknowledges your newly acquired speed.



Yeah I think I did. Good to know this.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 4, 2013)

Does anyone by any chance have a Protean Froakie (maybe even with the right nature/IVs) they have to spare and are willing to give to me? =D


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 4, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Does anyone by any chance have a Protean Froakie (maybe even with the right nature/IVs) they have to spare and are willing to give to me? =D



I might have a modest or hasty one I can spare. I will need something in return though...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 4, 2013)

I should get something good for breeding a flawless Aqua Jet, Belly Drum, Superpower Azurill.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 4, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I might have a modest or hasty one I can spare. I will need something in return though...



What do you want then?


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 4, 2013)

Does anyone have an Adamant member of the Monster Egg group? And a Modest, Timid or Bold Ditto with good IVs? I'd like to borrow them for a little while, if possible!


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 4, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Does anyone have an Adamant member of the Monster Egg group? And a Modest, Timid or Bold Ditto with good IVs? I'd like to borrow them for a little while, if possible!



 Nope sorry.
Well I have a couple of Phantumps with 4-5 perfect IVs spread among its stats if anyone wants to trade.

Does anyone know where to get the type boosting gems? I.e. Flying Gem, Normal Gem, Water Gem etc?


----------



## God (Nov 4, 2013)

Just copped BOTH GAMES. Boutta go home and fire dem bitches up


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 4, 2013)

Scizor is that Ranbu no Melody in your avatar?

I wanna do some double battles


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 4, 2013)

i got the game saturday and i just got the master ball from the pokemon power plant, just gonna post impressions and junk up to then

i picked froakie and charmander, which i regret now because, along with  torchic, i also decided to level up the fire bird without knowing he was  a fire type. so i have 3 fire types atm

only battle i lost so far was a sky battle(only had firebird and the guy had a fucking seagal and electric squirrel wtf)

ive been playing with exp share off unless i feel im underleveled. I  like it and it helps the grind not be bad but keeping it on will make my  guys too strong for the game to be fun(my pokemon were about 29-32 when  i fought the third gym leader, who was pretty tough. that bird wrestler  would body slam and one shot everything lol)

mega evolution seems too strong for fights so far, i hope other trainers  use it cause i feel bad with it tbh. it is fun to use tho

i picked tyrunt as my fossil, kinda wish i picked the other after seeing  its type though(also why hasnt my rival used it yet lol)

team flare are fabulous

i havent dabbled online yet, but ive tried to catch every pokemon i see(about 1 and a half of the storage box filled)

Fairy gym leader was easier than i expected considering i was outleveled and had nothing effective against fairy pokemon(half my pokemon are dragons rofl)


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 4, 2013)

cubey ill beat you up in pokemon


----------



## God (Nov 4, 2013)

Just wait till I can actually build up my mon's 

We'll make it happen bruh


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 4, 2013)

Scizor said:


> What do you want then?



Do you have any leftover pokemon with decent IVs from chain breeding that you don't need?


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 4, 2013)

Cubey said:


> Just wait till I can actually build up my mon's
> 
> We'll make it happen bruh



just dont be a bitch and use the exp share


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 4, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> just done be a bitch and use the exp share



Exp share is the greatest. WL for EVing at least


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 4, 2013)

I just noticed how skinny Valerie's neck is. 

If ya'll haven't noticed it before, look the next time you face her.

Cannot unsee.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 4, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I just noticed how skinny Valerie's neck is.
> 
> If ya'll haven't noticed it before, look the next time you face her.
> 
> Cannot unsee.



She seems really...insect-like. If I had gone into the game blind and didn't know anything, I would've pegged her for the Bug gym leader.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 5, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> She seems really...insect-like. If I had gone into the game blind and didn't know anything, I would've pegged her for the Bug gym leader.


It's the eyes, man... The eyes.
They... they see.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2013)

Yo LG I coulda hooked you up with a hidden ability froakie. I've been breeding them a lot recently.


----------



## GMF (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay so I started the Masuda method again for blue shiny flabebe (even though I chained that orange one), after 886 eggs I succeeded but it only had 31 in hp and speed and everything else was...not so great. So even though I knew it would kill me I tried one more time. I filled up 6 boxes and mass hatched them all...no shiny. Then after that I started soft resetting, (saved in front of the daycare) on the third reset the last egg was also shiny.  Was confused and happy.  This one has perfect hp, sp.a, sp.d, and speed, I can finally stop.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 5, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> It's the eyes, man... The eyes.
> They... they see.



It's a real thing in Japan, creepy as fuck too.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 5, 2013)

They say we'll evolve into anime looking people....

Dont see the point of big heads and eyes we must not become aliens


----------



## Scizor (Nov 5, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Scizor is that Ranbu no Melody in your avatar?



No, it's from the promotional video of the song Niji, by SPYAIR.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Do you have any leftover pokemon with decent IVs from chain breeding that you don't need?



I have a pretty good female Magician Fennekin (I got it from another user here along with a male one and I'm using the male one in my team). That seems like a good deal, right? Do you have a modest Protean Froakie?


----------



## Masurao (Nov 5, 2013)

Y'know...I've thought about competitive battling on and off several times over the past 6(?) years. Of course, I still EV train/IV breed...been doing that since D/P. But I guess I never jumped into the competitive aspect because it felt too much like "studying" to me. Especially with the different sets an individual Pokemon can run, and knowing how to counter each set efficiently. 

Now with the new games out, I kind wish I did jump in fun...but now I just feel it's a few years too late given most people know and have learned the competitive metagame inside and out  over the years. I just don't have the time anymore. It's a sad tale really.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 5, 2013)

^ Just start playing and you'll learn. Losing doesn't kill you.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 5, 2013)

Wishing I had SR for a female event Torchic now 

I would love to retain the Cherish Ball through breeding, and I don't think it's possible to trade something in a Cherish Ball. I have to make do with a lame Pok?ball.


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 5, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> ive been playing with exp share off unless i feel im underleveled. I  like it and it helps the grind not be bad but keeping it on will make my  guys too strong for the game to be fun(my pokemon were about 29-32 when  i fought the third gym leader, who was pretty tough. that bird wrestler  would body slam and one shot everything lol)




Exp All is the shitz. Leaving it on and having a little too fun with the Battle Chateau left my full team around level 50 by the third gym 

In other news...there's nothing quite like spending hundreds of thousands of your hard-earned Pok?dollars on pimpin clothes within ten minutes  

Although I'd have to say, if there was one DLC I'd ever want for this game, it would be the option of removing the hat. I don't understand why the developers would give you more than a hundred choices of clothes and accessories, but refuse to include something as simple as going without a hat. I want to flash my adorable short female haircut without a hat obscuring it dammit 

Edit: @Binexus
I think it was stated the gender for the Torchic was set. You could SR for nature, but it would always be male.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 5, 2013)

Pokemon protags wearing a hat is a staple. Like Fire/Water/Grass starters. You can't just remove the hat...


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 5, 2013)

Platinum why you gotta do that to me

And that's why I don't like the exp share, makes it to easy. Post game is fine but I like a challenge


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 5, 2013)

i was hoping feenekin would be the first starter pokemon with a 87 female to 12 male ratio


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> No, it's from the promotional video of the song Niji, by SPYAIR.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pretty good female Magician Fennekin (I got it from another user here along with a male one and I'm using the male one in my team). That seems like a good deal, right? Do you have a modest Protean Froakie?



All right, sounds good.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 5, 2013)

> There's been a new breeding RNG exploit discovered relatively recently. The stats of the egg are actually set the last time you got an egg. That means we can abuse it to get the desired stats through a combination of soft resetting and IV checking.
> 
> 1. Deposit 2 pokemon in the day care and give one of them a Destiny Knot.
> Just grab two compatible pokemon and put them in there. Magikarps would be best because their eggs hatch fast.
> ...





hmm I have found some success with it when I follow the directions closely.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 5, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> All right, sounds good.



Alright. Are you on now?

Also, is the Protean Froakie Modest? And is it a male or a female?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Alright. Are you on now?
> 
> Also, is the Protean Froakie Modest? And is it a male or a female?



A female and modest. I also have one male that is naive and another hasty.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 5, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> Edit: @Binexus
> I think it was stated the gender for the Torchic was set. You could SR for nature, but it would always be male.



 That makes me feel a lot better



Seto Kaiba said:


> hmm I have found some success with it when I follow the directions closely.



I'm not sure I'm getting this. I follow until Step 7 as that is normal procedure for breeding, but afterwards, I don't see the point. You still have to hatch the egg, so I'm not sure of the importance of  Step 8A (i.e. rejecting the Egg you just hatched and waiting for another), because you already hatched the Pok?mon, either boxing it or releasing it would be exactly the same as going back and rejecting it.  

Essentially, what I'm asking is, would it not be the exact same thing as getting a bulk of eggs, hatching them all in turn until you get a favourable spread, and then finding another partner to compliment it? (i.e. Step 8B and 9). 

Unless, of course, there is something I'm not getting?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 5, 2013)

I believe it's because accepting the first egg affects the IV spread of the rest. At least that was the answer I recall.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 5, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I believe it's because accepting the first egg affects the IV spread of the rest. At least that was the answer I recall.



The rest of the ones in your party? Or the rest you will receive before you SR?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 5, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> The rest of the ones in your party? Or the rest you will receive before you SR?



The eggs you receive.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 5, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The eggs you receive.



Aha, ok. That makes a lot more sense now, thanks.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 5, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> hmm I have found some success with it when I follow the directions closely.



How is this RNG manipulation? Huh? I dont understand any of this lol


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 5, 2013)

Masurao said:


> Y'know...I've thought about competitive battling on and off several times over the past 6(?) years. Of course, I still EV train/IV breed...been doing that since D/P. But I guess I never jumped into the competitive aspect because it felt too much like "studying" to me. Especially with the different sets an individual Pokemon can run, and knowing how to counter each set efficiently.
> 
> Now with the new games out, I kind wish I did jump in fun...but now I just feel it's a few years too late given most people know and have learned the competitive metagame inside and out  over the years. I just don't have the time anymore. It's a sad tale really.



The metagame has changed alot this gen, a lot of people are relearning. If you really want some help learning, watch some of KillerNacho's old video's, they may be out of date but the guy knew the metagame inside and out and was a very good person to base your style off of.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 5, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moBGHUfw-Ho#t=122[/youtube]


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 5, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moBGHUfw-Ho#t=122[/youtube]



It's inevitable that someone on GameFAQs will bitch about this.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 5, 2013)

Eh... It's much better to just chain them, I think. Breed two Pok?mon together until they get a kid with more perfect IVs than either parent, then swap the parent for the child... It'll take a little while but eventually you'll have two Pok?mon with five perfect IVs.


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 5, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Eh... It's much better to just chain them, I think. Breed two Pok?mon together until they get a kid with more perfect IVs than either parent, then swap the parent for the child... It'll take a little while but eventually you'll have two Pok?mon with five perfect IVs.




Pok?Nazi breeding ideology; now with extra i*c*st 

Maybe we should be happy Pok?mon aren't real. All those unfortunate implications


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 5, 2013)

so i just caught the yveltal

i wish that you had to fight the four team flare admins back to back, and then i wish your pokemon after catching yveltal werent healed for the flare boss fight, would have made it more exciting

i dont see the point of what lysandre still using the machine was, it did nothing rofl


----------



## RPG Maker (Nov 5, 2013)

Anyone here have a Ditto friend safari? >.<


----------



## lacey (Nov 5, 2013)

So...beat Diantha today, even caught Mewtwo today...but I want to start over with a new game, as there's a team I want to make that won't leave me alone. 

I'll just...keep playing I guess. Anyone got a Mewtwonite Y they don't want? I can exchange the X version. Don't care what Pokemon you send over with it, but I'm keeping my Mewtwo. The only Pokemon in my box right now that I'm willing to trade is my Torchic, but if you want something specific, I guess let me know. 



RPG Maker said:


> Anyone here have a Ditto friend safari? >.<



People still have yet to tell me mine.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 5, 2013)

Give me your pokemon and restart the game, Ill send them back to you then


----------



## Blunt (Nov 5, 2013)

Pokemon Bank needs to come out already.


----------



## GMF (Nov 5, 2013)

Can someone help me evolve my pumpkaboo? 

Edit: Nvm.

Thank You, Kumagawa Misogi.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 5, 2013)

lol check out this battle I just had

it's my first battle spot try

VVBG-wwww-www2-y389


----------



## Blunt (Nov 5, 2013)

Kumagawa Misogi said:


> lol check out this battle I just had
> 
> it's my first battle spot try
> *
> VVBG-wwww-www2-y389*


What do I do with this?


----------



## lacey (Nov 5, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Give me your pokemon and restart the game, Ill send them back to you then



Nah...it's alright. Like I said, I'll keep playing. December isn't that far away, I can probably find something to keep me entertained until then. Thank you for the offer though, really do appreciate it. (:


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 5, 2013)

blunt said:


> What do I do with this?


put it in your VS recorder and watch


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 5, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XqvOMiJ5mo [/youtube]

Good lord do I fucking LOVE This gen


----------



## Blunt (Nov 5, 2013)

Kumagawa Misogi said:


> put it in your VS recorder and watch


When I use my VS Recorder, it just tells me I haven't recorded any battles and closes out. No option to put in any codes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 5, 2013)

Ubers is gonna be so cash. I cant wait for Arceus and Giratina to decimate everyone and everything


----------



## Masurao (Nov 6, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Anyone here have a Ditto friend safari? >.<



I need one too. I had a little hope when one of my friends signed on with a "Normal" type Safari. Unfortunately the third slot was a fucking Smeargle.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 6, 2013)

I gots dem goods


----------



## Masurao (Nov 6, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I gots dem goods



What? Good IV Dittos or Ditto safari? If it's the former,I don't exactly have anything worth trading given I just just beat the E4 like 45 minutes ago. If it's the latter then....


----------



## Olivia (Nov 6, 2013)

Only pokemon from the Kanto region I haven't gotten are Rattata, Raticate, Meowth, Persion, Koffing, Weezing, Porygon, Dragonite, and Mew. Eight out of those nine are unattainable in X and Y...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 6, 2013)

Masurao said:


> What? Good IV Dittos or Ditto safari? If it's the former,I don't exactly have anything worth trading given I just just beat the E4 like 45 minutes ago. If it's the latter then....



Im high rolling in dittos cause I have two people on my FC with dittos


----------



## Masurao (Nov 6, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Im high rolling in dittos cause I have two people on my FC with dittos



Well Mr. high roller, if you're willing to part with some decent IV dittos for randomly caught Pokemon my FC: is 5112-4733-8707. 

Preferably a Ditto with 31 IV's in ATK(or SpA)/SPD, of course more 31's are welcome as well. 

If not then I'll look else-ware for a friend safari.

Edit: NVM I'm good


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 6, 2013)

The Uber metagame has changed so much this gen, Hyper Offense is nearly unusable, unless alot of the ubers get new toys in 6th gen, this will be the gen of bulky attackers with the defog buff.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 6, 2013)

Any way to get Hidden Ability Carvanhas at the moment? There are no Carvanha safaris...


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone interested in having a WiFi battle?


----------



## soulnova (Nov 6, 2013)

After four days of focusing on Rune Factory 4, I get on Pokemon X to trade some stuff with GMF.

Decided to hunt for some more dittos at the safari.

First encounter... Shiny Kecleon.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 6, 2013)

blunt said:


> When I use my VS Recorder, it just tells me I haven't recorded any battles and closes out. *No option to put in any codes.*



Dafuq? They took out that feature?


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 6, 2013)

Just spent 500,000 at Sushi Roller, I hope it's worth it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 6, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> Just spent 500,000 at Sushi Roller, I hope it's worth it.


Money-wise, I haven't seen it as worth it. Went in with Money O-power Lvl2 + Amulet coin and at the end battle money and reward item totaled at like 300k. Maybe less. That's a good 200k loss right there.


----------



## lacey (Nov 6, 2013)

The things you do in the name of style.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 6, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> The things you do in the name of style.


I mostly work at the hotel 

The maid over there says she's on cloud nine from my work


----------



## God (Nov 6, 2013)

So this is the first time I'm going to build my team competitively
I just gave serebiu a quick glance over the metagame
Lots of grinding but anyways I'm planning on running nothing but tanks

Tyranitar, aggron, and Charizard are going to be on it, need ideas tho


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 6, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I mostly work at the hotel
> 
> The maid over there says she's on cloud nine from my work


She should come and "make the beds" with us.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 6, 2013)

Say guise, does using items while using Masuda Method revert the shiny odds back to 1/8391? or does it stay as 1/1344 ?


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 6, 2013)

lugia was also found via hacking.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 6, 2013)

Cubey said:


> So this is the first time I'm going to build my team competitively
> I just gave serebiu a quick glance over the metagame
> Lots of grinding but anyways I'm planning on running nothing but tanks
> 
> Tyranitar, aggron, and Charizard are going to be on it, need ideas tho


Is this for ingame grinding through the Maison, or for online WiFi battling? 



St NightRazr said:


> Say guise, does using items while using Masuda Method revert the shiny odds back to 1/8391? or does it stay as 1/1344 ?


I don't think that it would.



alekos23 said:


> lugia was also found via hacking.



Diancie seems to have a really low Base HP stat


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 6, 2013)

might have a good defense stat though.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 6, 2013)

Still going for the Shiny Charmander.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 6, 2013)

well, I just maxed out speed and attacks stats for a lvl two Jolly Fletchling.


----------



## God (Nov 6, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Is this for ingame grinding through the Maison, or for online WiFi battling?



Online       .


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 6, 2013)

What would be a good team to sweep the Maison?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 6, 2013)

Greninja has some real interesting strategies going for it.

Wish I could teach it aqua jet.


----------



## Xell (Nov 6, 2013)

I'll never find a Ditto safari.. ;-;


----------



## lacey (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## BiNexus (Nov 6, 2013)

Cubey said:


> Online.


The 3 are all good Pok?mon in their own right, but together they don't really share any defensive or offensive synergy. Tyranitar doesn't play nicely with either forms of Charizard (Sand Stream) and it shares too many weaknesses with Aggron. Aggron and Charizard are a better fit together, but both would want to MEvo because those forms are better than their base. I think, in place of Aggron, Skarmory will fit you better as it shares no weaknesses with TTar or CharX (but does with CharY) and is a great pivot Pok?mon. Similarly, Scizor and Ferrothorn also fit this role, but leave you more susceptible to STAB'd ground attacks, especially from things like Garchomp and Mamoswine.



Lortastic said:


> What would be a good team to sweep the Maison?



Anything can work, really, as sometime or another you're going to lose through pure BS no matter what you do. Having bulky Pok?mon that can take hits for your team is always nice, and having at _least_ one Pok?mon fast enough to take out fast threats that will put your entire team to sleep (read; Crobat, Gengar) is almost a neccesity.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 6, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


>



Justice never felt so good.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 6, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> The 3 are all good Pok?mon in their own right, but together they don't really share any defensive or offensive synergy. Tyranitar doesn't play nicely with either forms of Charizard (Sand Stream) and it shares too many weaknesses with Aggron. Aggron and Charizard are a better fit together, but both would want to MEvo because those forms are better than their base. I think, in place of Aggron, Skarmory will fit you better as it shares no weaknesses with TTar or CharX (but does with CharY) and is a great pivot Pok?mon. Similarly, Scizor and Ferrothorn also fit this role, but leave you more susceptible to STAB'd ground attacks, especially from things like Garchomp and Mamoswine.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything can work, really, as sometime or another you're going to lose through pure BS no matter what you do. Having bulky Pok?mon that can take hits for your team is always nice, and having at _least_ one Pok?mon fast enough to take out fast threats that will put your entire team to sleep (read; Crobat, Gengar) is almost a neccesity.



I have terrible luck with accuracy moves. My Hawlucha high jumped kicked herself to death and I lost my 19th battle in the super singles >_>


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh shit..... OH SHIT

Shiny ferroseed in the friend safari aww yeah .

Edit: Lonely Nature, relatively superior potential, perfect HP and Defense.


Not bad.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 6, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> I have terrible luck with accuracy moves. My Hawlucha high jumped kicked herself to death and I lost my 19th battle in the super singles >_>



Thats why you use focus blast


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 6, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Thats why you use focus blast



I lost a wifi battle missing Focus Blast with Gengar xD

Speaking of Gengar I decided to try out the Multi Battle in the Maison. I chose 'Nick' as my partner and the person had a Gengar as well and... a Latios. Double Gengar sweeping is awesome though!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 6, 2013)

I know but you dont hurt yourself XD

Its why my phsyical blaziken doesnt run high jump kick.

I dont play when it comes to critical hits or accuracy.  I got a plan for everything XD


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2013)

Holy fuck.

Shiny Dwebble too. Two shinies within an hour fuck yeah.


----------



## lacey (Nov 6, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Thats why you use focus blast



Focus Blast, while powerful, is a risky move to use, given its 70% accuracy rating. For me, any moves whose accuracy is less than 85% isn't really worth the while to have. Unless it's Dragon Rush, because my Dragons have always been able to use that one with little to no trouble.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 6, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Focus Blast, while powerful, is a risky move to use, given its 70% accuracy rating. For me, any moves whose accuracy is less than 85% isn't really worth the while to have. Unless it's Dragon Rush, because my Dragons have always been able to use that one with little to no trouble.



is there a fighting type move that Gengar can learn that replaces Focus Blast?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah 85% moves are no no for me either.

Its 95 or bust.


----------



## Kagemizu (Nov 7, 2013)

Without wide lens I stay clear of 85% and under moves. 90% even makes me question my judgment at times.
I forget that NF has a Pokemon community. So many generations ago, now we are at this point. 

FC - 0920-0138-4629 add me


----------



## lacey (Nov 7, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> is there a fighting type move that Gengar can learn that replaces Focus Blast?



I took a look at Serebii for you, since I personally don't know. 

Brick Break
Rock Smash
Power Up Punch

Nothing about eggs moves yet though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 7, 2013)

I forgot physical gengar is somewhat viable XD 
I traded my lonely gengar

I tend to use Dusknoir as a physical ghost mon.


Oh and Thank you Scizor, I fucking love Spyair now XD 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7i8pzZDisE[/youtube}

Been a while since I watched Gintama. I dont want too many comedies besides Uchuu Kyoudai these days ( time and all that)


----------



## Scizor (Nov 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh and Thank you Scizor, I fucking love Spyair now XD



Lol, no problem. Me too 

Is Genjyou Destruction your favortie SPYAIR song?

Also, on-topic: I'm loving just trading with people I come across. It's so convenient<3


----------



## Velocity (Nov 7, 2013)

Finally got around to EV training that five perfect IV Mawile last night. My plan is...

Adamant Mawile @Mawilite
252 HP / 252 Atk / 4 SpDef
- Rough Play
- Sucker Punch
- Swords Dance
- Baton Pass

To go along with...

Adamant Arcanine @Life Orb
72 HP / 252 Atk / 8 SpDef / 176 Spd
- Flare Blitz
- ExtremeSpeed
- Close Combat
- Sunny Day

I haven't quite settled on the final slot but I'm thinking Assault Vest Togekiss or Expert Belt Protean Greninja.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 7, 2013)

Sup cunts. Back.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Greninja has some real interesting strategies going for it.
> 
> Wish I could teach it aqua jet.



shuriiken > aquajet


----------



## Eternity (Nov 7, 2013)

Been training one of my good fennekins. Lvl 40 or so.

Max IV in all stats except attack, fully EV trained in Sp.Att and Speed.

Any tips on attacks and item?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 7, 2013)

Anyone have a spare in the Charmander line?


----------



## Eternity (Nov 7, 2013)

I think I have one in X, but I haven't played it a whole lot.


----------



## Kagemizu (Nov 7, 2013)

anyone want to have a quick battle?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 7, 2013)

Eternity said:


> I think I have one in X, but I haven't played it a whole lot.



Do you mind trading it away?


----------



## Eternity (Nov 7, 2013)

Not without breeding it. So you should ask someone else. (Don't have time to breed one atm)


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 7, 2013)

im still upset fennekin is 87.5 male ot 12.5 female :<


----------



## creative (Nov 7, 2013)

what's a good move pool for a venasuar to have in competitive/tournament battle?

this is of course assuming said venasuar is lv100.

sludmar university makes my head hurt, so I'd prefer a simple sentence over a link.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 7, 2013)

creative said:


> what's a good move pool for a venasuar to have in competitive/tournament battle?
> 
> this is of course assuming said venasuar is lv100.
> 
> sludmar university makes my head hurt, so I'd prefer a simple sentence over a link.



Venusaur with Chlorophyll works great combined with another in your team that knows Sunny Day or has the Drought ability. 

Growth / Sludge Bomb / Earthquake / Power Whip, Giga Drain, Grass Knot, or Petal Blizzard


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 7, 2013)

vensasaur is great with sub seed 
Leech Seed
Substitute
Sleep Powder
Hidden Power Fire 

go with sunny team for venasaur :33


----------



## Blunt (Nov 7, 2013)

From what I've heard, Hidden Power isn't really a viable move anymore (at least, not in OU) now that its power has been nerfed.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 7, 2013)

I just caught a shiny Pancham!


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 7, 2013)

blunt said:


> From what I've heard, Hidden Power isn't really a viable move anymore (at least, not in OU) now that its power has been nerfed.



The nerf to its BP hurts it, but some Pok?mon have absolutely no choice in the matter whether to run it or not; the coverage it brings is a necessity. Pok?mon that will still run it will probably be Celebi, Magnezone, Espeon, some Alakazam, and maybe Heatran.

Also, everyone is getting shinies, and I want one


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 7, 2013)

How do you even get the IVs in place to get the desired Hidden Power type in this gen? That just adds to the frustration in breeding...


----------



## Velocity (Nov 7, 2013)

blunt said:


> From what I've heard, Hidden Power isn't really a viable move anymore (at least, not in OU) now that its power has been nerfed.



I don't think it's been nerfed at all. It used to vary between 30 and 70 but now it's a fixed 60. The only people that actually say it's nerfed are those that generate Pok?mon with a computer, since they were the only people ever capable of getting 70 power and the right type. Everyone else just doesn't use Hidden Power anyway since it's flat out impossible to get the right type.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 7, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> How do you even get the IVs in place to get the desired Hidden Power type in this gen? That just adds to the frustration in breeding...



Hidden power isnt iv locked this gen


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Hidden power isnt iv locked this gen



The base power isn't, but the typing is.

Also, if it helps anyone out, I counted 177 steps in the Lumiose Central Plaza, so each revolution would be about that much I believe. Since breeding and daycare experience is reliant on steps and all.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 7, 2013)

started training a heliolisk and I really underestimated it. Having a lot of fun using her :33


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 7, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The base power isn't, but the typing is.
> 
> Also, if it helps anyone out, I counted 177 steps in the Lumiose Central Plaza, so each revolution would be about that much I believe. Since breeding and daycare experience is reliant on steps and all.



That's not bad considering you can do it hands free. Just get flame body, turn hatching power on and put something heavy on the left control pad and watch the magic do its work xD


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 7, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> That's not bad considering you can do it hands free. Just get flame body, turn hatching power on and put something heavy on the left control pad and watch the magic do its work xD



On that note, and you guys can see if I was right...I timed about 5 revolutions per minute on the bicycle. I have plenty of Heart Scales so it's not something I have to worry about in particular, but I do like to know a rough estimate of exactly how long it would take for my Pokemon to reach a certain level when left in the daycare using this method.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 7, 2013)

Faced a Blissey in the Maison with Soft-Boiled, Toxic, Minimize and Mud Bomb. Getting real tired of your shit Gamefreak 

*Edit:* And now I lost on match 45 because of a crit _and_ a stat drop. hahahahahahah fun



Seto Kaiba said:


> On that note, and you guys can see if I was right...I timed about 5 revolutions per minute on the bicycle. I have plenty of Heart Scales so it's not something I have to worry about in particular, but I do like to know a rough estimate of exactly how long it would take for my Pokemon to reach a certain level when left in the daycare using this method.



You would just need to know the amount of experience required to get to that level, and how many steps you take in, let's say, a minute and just work it out from there. The bike would obviously be the best, but there's no step counter to accurately keep track of the exact number of steps in a certain amount of time, so that will prove difficult, as well as figuring out how much experience you actually need in the first place.


----------



## hehey (Nov 7, 2013)

There's this friggin Rhydon in the Battle Maison that i face all the time, has a frigging Quick Claw that activates an unusually high percent of teh time, keeps owning at least one of my guys whenever i see it with either Stone Edge, EQ, or Megahorn....


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 7, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I don't think it's been nerfed at all. It used to vary between 30 and 70 but now it's a fixed 60. The only people that actually say it's nerfed are those that generate Pok?mon with a computer, since they were the only people ever capable of getting 70 power and the right type. Everyone else just doesn't use Hidden Power anyway since it's flat out impossible to get the right type.



I'm actually grateful for the change tbh. I don't use it a lot, but I caught couple of Pokemon with a solid type who can put it good use.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 7, 2013)

hehey said:


> There's this friggin Rhydon in the Battle Maison that i face all the time, has a frigging Quick Claw that activates an unusually high percent of teh time, keeps owning at least one of my guys whenever i see it with either Stone Edge, EQ, or Megahorn....



Yes!! I know that bitch of a Rhydon you keep talking about!

What is so good about HIdden Power anyway?


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 7, 2013)

Just beat the Champ, elite 4 was easier than i expected(since they all outleveled me), but the champs mega evolution pokemon almost soloed me D:

my team was

Yveltal(64)
Talonflame(56)
Blaziken(61)
Greninja(58)
Salamence(54)
Tyrantrum(51)

no regrets!!!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 7, 2013)

Using Mega Blaziken and Yveltal


----------



## lacey (Nov 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]lQCa5oXDMWo[/YOUTUBE]

This fucking Azumarill.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 7, 2013)

I have no regrets


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 7, 2013)

using a dragon type move on azumarill ck


----------



## Stroev (Nov 7, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> Just beat the Champ, elite 4 was easier than i expected(since they all outleveled me), but the champs mega evolution pokemon almost soloed me D:
> 
> my team was
> 
> ...


No Exp Share I take it?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 7, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> using a dragon type move on azumarill ck


Yeah, I smell bullshit. Anybody whose not actually retarded wouldn't have used a dragon type move. Would've used Earthquake again and kill Azumarill.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 7, 2013)

Well I won't lie. I've messed up similarly before.

In a "I forgot you're a Fairy type now!" kind of way 

Granbull, Mr. Mime..Anyone who got dat retype...


----------



## lacey (Nov 7, 2013)

I've messed up before on things like that as well.

Does seem a bit far fetched though. It KO'd practically everything in one hit. 

Still, that disconnect at the end.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 7, 2013)

Stroev said:


> No Exp Share I take it?



Nope made the gyms a lot more challenging than they probably would  have been


----------



## Blunt (Nov 7, 2013)

No Exp. Share was definitely the way to go first play through.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 7, 2013)

Trying to breed perfect Binacles and the ones that inherit all the good IVs are the ones which have Sniper


----------



## Bioness (Nov 7, 2013)

Been listening to this for the past hour, one of the best Pokemon soundtracks EVER!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BV-toGaTbIc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Nov 7, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Trying to breed perfect Binacles and the ones that inherit all the good IVs are the ones which have Sniper


Not using an Everstone?


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 7, 2013)

blunt said:


> Not using an Everstone?



I am. Its nature is being passed down and the ONE Binacle that had Sniper instead of Tough Claws ends up being the one with a good spread of IVs. Talk about luck.

@Bioness That theme reminds me of Golden Sun for some reason. I love it!


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 7, 2013)

Anybody have a bulletproof Chespin they're willing to trade me? Adamant preferably, but anything will do.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 7, 2013)

blunt said:


> Not using an Everstone?



Everstone does nothing for passing down Abilities, unfortunately.



Krich2nd said:


> Anybody have a bulletproof Chespin they're willing to trade me? Adamant preferably, but anything will do.



I've got spare Bulletproof Quilladins, none of which are Adamant, though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 7, 2013)

are there any links for info on natures and ivs? theres the one sticky a little bit down but i think its outdated


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 7, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> are there any links for info on natures and ivs? theres the one sticky a little bit down but i think its outdated



You could try Smogon, Serebii or Bulbapedia. They usually have great info regarding this stuff.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 8, 2013)

Or Google, and then it will just link you to one of the above 3 sites.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 8, 2013)

Up against a Sharpedo in Battle Maison. First up was my Azumarill. 

Sharpedo goes first and uses Ice Fang. Freezes my Azumarill. Speed Boost. 
Switch into Scrafty, hit with EQ followed by Waterfall and left with 5 HP. Clutch HJK gone because Scrafty flinched. 

Sharpedo proceeds to rip me a new asshole.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> I am. Its nature is being passed down and the ONE Binacle that had Sniper instead of Tough Claws ends up being the one with a good spread of IVs. Talk about luck.
> 
> @Bioness That theme reminds me of Golden Sun for some reason. I love it!



Love me some Golden Sun


----------



## Bioness (Nov 8, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> Up against a Sharpedo in Battle Maison. First up was my Azumarill.
> 
> Sharpedo goes first and uses Ice Fang. Freezes my Azumarill. Speed Boost.
> Switch into Scrafty, hit with EQ followed by Waterfall and left with 5 HP. Clutch HJK gone because Scrafty flinched.
> ...



Have you seen my Gym Battle with Furosuto?





Edit: seems replays are disabled, well anyway his Sharpedo get's off 3 flinches and a freeze with Ice Fang, and the only Pokemon capable of finishing his team off MISSES his attack and promptly get's murder stomped.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 8, 2013)

I saw your battle with Hiruzen, Bio.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 8, 2013)

blunt said:


> I saw your battle with Hiruzen, Bio.



Which one? The one where I murdered him? The one where I raped then murdered him? Or the one where I murdered then raped him?

He later rage quit the Pokemon League.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 8, 2013)

The one where you annihilated everything with your Togekiss then he accused you of cheating. 

Then I watched his battle with Death-kun, who also steam rolled the fuck out of him, and he accused him of cheating too.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 8, 2013)

blunt said:


> The one where you annihilated everything with your Togekiss then he accused you of cheating.
> 
> Then I watched his battle with Death-kun, who also steam rolled the fuck out of him, and he accused him of cheating too.




Oh that was the last match I had with him. Where is he anyway? He like disappeared.

Also why aren't you in the Pokemon League? Why aren't ALL of you in the Pokemon League.

You need to join it, like now


SERIOUSLY NOW!


FRICKIN' NOW!


----------



## Blunt (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm shit at competitive.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 8, 2013)

Well, of the ~12 people I've fought (mostly random battles on Showdown) I've only lost to Death-kun and some other guy. Then again, those other people were probably noobs too. 

I did beat Death-kun once though... 









after I made a team specifically to counter his


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2013)

Well then time for you to learn em all by heart you shitty batteru^


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 8, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> Up against a Sharpedo in Battle Maison. First up was my Azumarill.
> 
> Sharpedo goes first and *uses Ice Fang*. Freezes my Azumarill. Speed Boost.
> Switch into Scrafty, *hit with EQ* followed by Waterfall and left with 5 HP. Clutch HJK gone because Scrafty flinched.
> ...



The AI always tries to use moves that do the most damage, so it should have started off with EQ. Do you know what this means? The AI _knew_ it was going to freeze you and started off with Ice Fang, instead of doing more damage with EQ. 

Pok?spiracies


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2013)

You really should bring a pokemon with anticipation^


----------



## shinethedown (Nov 8, 2013)

Just hatched a shiny slowpoke


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 8, 2013)

You're all lucky


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Nov 8, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> you must feel devastated





Krich2nd said:


> Anybody have a bulletproof Chespin they're willing to trade me? Adamant preferably, but anything will do.



I got ya brobama.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 8, 2013)

he's back!

not really,but hey


----------



## lacey (Nov 8, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Oh that was the last match I had with him. Where is he anyway? He like disappeared.



Probably ragequit. 



Bioness said:


> Also why aren't you in the Pokemon League? Why aren't ALL of you in the Pokemon League.
> 
> You need to join it, like now
> 
> ...



Not my cup of tea.



alekos23 said:


> he's back!
> 
> not really,but hey



Old news. I think it's really just a coincidence.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 8, 2013)

SO MANY EEVEES!

WHY DID I CATCH ALL OF THESE EEVEES?!?


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 8, 2013)

I found a shiny Pokemon in my Y Version a Relicanth!! This is the second shiny Pokemon I've gotten in Gen VI the first one was a Gyrados!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 8, 2013)

Alright, why are hold items so expensive now? 

In BW2 half the battle items were around 24 Points at the most...No were back up to 48 for everything


----------



## Blunt (Nov 8, 2013)

Because now you get 1 BP per battle instead of per 10 battles (or something like that). Even with the increased prices, items are much MUCH cheaper this gen.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 8, 2013)

Bought this game a couple of days ago


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 8, 2013)

blunt said:


> Because now you get 1 BP per battle instead of per 10 battles (or something like that). Even with the increased prices, items are much MUCH cheaper this gen.



I just go to Battle Institute, I get 11-13 points pretty easy. Saving Battle Maison until I actually get some items.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2013)

Finally got a ditto safari. 

Thank christ.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 8, 2013)

Does anyone have a female Riolu or Lucario with either Prankster or Justified?


----------



## Alicia (Nov 8, 2013)

The GTS is spoiling my play through because I can get almost any Pok?mon I want  if I offer the right Pok?mon. I already got Pok?mon too powerful for the point in the story at which I am.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2013)

Im diggin the lyrics to my bokan's soundtrack!


----------



## lacey (Nov 8, 2013)

Okay, how many battles do I have to do in the Maison until I get a call from my rival? I'm up to 11 already, and I finally interrupted it because it was getting annoying.


----------



## RedZ1900 (Nov 8, 2013)

I did about 20 battles


----------



## Blunt (Nov 8, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Okay, how many battles do I have to do in the Maison until I get a call from my rival? I'm up to 11 already, and I finally interrupted it because it was getting annoying.


You don't get a call. You only have to do one battle, then go outside and go all the way to the northern most section of Kiloude. She'll/He'll be waiting for you there.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 8, 2013)

my friend went to my safari
magmar and charmelons 
im a fire type D:


----------



## Revolution (Nov 8, 2013)

THIS ENTIRE PAGE


----------



## lacey (Nov 9, 2013)

blunt said:


> You don't get a call. You only have to do one battle, then go outside and go all the way to the northern most section of Kiloude. She'll/He'll be waiting for you there.



Thank you, omfg. <3


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 9, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> THIS ENTIRE PAGE



Fuu on Page 24!!! pek ​


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 9, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> THIS ENTIRE PAGE



Gotta spread before repping this.

..I kinda want to build a team based around a Naruto character now 

Namely Hashirama...


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 9, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Gotta spread before repping this.
> 
> ..I kinda want to build a team based around a Naruto character now
> 
> Namely Hashirama...



3 Trevenants and 3 Sudowoodos, you mean


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 9, 2013)

Finished the main story in 5 days 

Looking swag with my current clothes from Boutique Coture 

And now I'm on my way to get Zygarde after a Moltres popped out of fucking nowhere.

As for my team, beat the Elite 4 with 4 Pokemon (5 if you count Snorlax, my meat shield who was level 29 at the time) - Blaziken, Lucario (Bruce), Greninja (Magus) and Xerneas (Xehanort). Now have a Noivern (Full Volume ). 

The fight with XerneasXehanort was easy (for obvious reasons) but the build up was fucking awesome. The battlefield made it even better. Then fighting Lysandre on the Sun before cleaning house was just as boss as well. His death did kinda upset me though, his goals were kinda noble after all. Just that nigh-extinction of all sentient life on Earth is a no-no.

And savoured stomping Malva. Although I guess she has a reason for hating me. Drove her boss to suicide after all....still loved beating that bitch's ass.

Ah, also, it's obvious Korrina's gonna be the Champion of the sequel/sister version game. Her plot relevance makes it so.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 9, 2013)

*URGENT*

Should I take a Shiny Blastoise for Shiny Klefki?!​


----------



## Blunt (Nov 9, 2013)

Depends entirely on which Shiny form you like better.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm trading this Klefki for a Shiny Magmar + 5IV Gastly.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 9, 2013)

Anyone have a hidden ability whismur? Or is able to get a HA from a safari?


----------



## Humite Juubi (Nov 9, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Anyone have a hidden ability whismur? Or is able to get a HA from a safari?



Friend Safari is *the* way to get HA on rarer pokemon. But  AFAIK you need register to them  not only on your 3ds but on your PSS as well.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 9, 2013)

> get back on the ground you stupid fucking banana tree


----------



## lacey (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh my god.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 9, 2013)

Can the hidden ability pass down without everstone?


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 9, 2013)

For the longest time I never actually knew that it was a flying type.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 9, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Can the hidden ability pass down without everstone?



Yes, if A) the Male with the HA is bred with a Ditto. or B) the Female with the HA is bred with anything.

Through breeding, I have found that, even in the same species, if the father has the HA and the mother does not, the HA will _*not*_ be passed on.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 9, 2013)

Everstones don't have any affect on abilities anyway.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 9, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Yes, if A) the Male with the HA is bred with a Ditto. or B) the Female with the HA is bred with anything.
> 
> Through breeding, I have found that, even in the same species, if the father has the HA and the mother does not, the HA will _*not*_ be passed on.



Fathers pass down hidden abilities. 

At least with Froakie it happened the majority with Ditto


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 9, 2013)

Pyroar has the most useless HA.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Fathers pass down hidden abilities.
> 
> At least with Froakie it happened the majority with Ditto


That's what he was saying. If you breed an HA Male with a Ditto, the ability can be passed down. But if you breed an HA male with a non-Ditto female, it won't.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Nov 9, 2013)

After about 2 hours of searching I finally caught a Golurk with 
Light Clay, I will make you useful somehow Sylveon. I swear it.


----------



## lacey (Nov 9, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Pyroar has the most useless HA.



-looks up HA-
-looks at base stats with beneficial nature, level 100-


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 9, 2013)

All of its abilities suck. cept for Unnerve. Using its base speed + yawn = screwing with anti-sleep leads


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't get this tier stuff on Smogon. It is based on a Pokemon's overall base stats?


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 9, 2013)

The guys on Smogon take breeding trades so seriously. Some will ask you not to continue breeding and/or distributing if you use their stock 

Too bad you can't spay or neuter your Pok?mon before you trade. :rofl



Lortastic said:


> I don't get this tier stuff on Smogon. It is based on a Pokemon's overall base stats?



Nope, they are based on . Thus each tier have the appropriate name; i.e. OU = "Overused". Note that tiers such as Uber, BL or BL2 are treated as "banlists" for the tiers directly below them, as they are too strong for that tier. 

I believe the cutoff for OU is ~3.5%, however, there are some Pok?mon that exceed that, say Arcanine, but are deemed too weak to really contend in OU (due to various factors), as well as the opposite; Pok?mon that are lower, but are far too strong for BL or UU, like Kyruem-B.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 9, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> I don't get this tier stuff on Smogon. It is based on a Pokemon's overall base stats?


No. Just their general usefulness/power. Even pokemon that don't have the greatest stats can be formidable when used correctly.



BiNexus said:


> The guys on Smogon take breeding trades so seriously. Some will ask you not to continue breeding and/or distributing if you use their stock


Fuck that.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 9, 2013)

Hah. Would've never guessed that Toxicroak would've been so useful. Or even Politoed!


----------



## Blunt (Nov 9, 2013)

Politoed is a bitch to deal with.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 9, 2013)

blunt said:


> Politoed is a bitch to deal with.



What's so annoying about it?


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 9, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Hah. Would've never guessed that Toxicroak would've been so useful. Or even Politoed!



These stats are probably from September-October, so still encapsulating the BW2 metagame, i.e. one that was characterized by weather teams. In that metagame, Rain was arguably the best weather, followed closely by Sandstorm. Drizzle essentially made Politoed soar; prior to Gen V Politoed was UU or NU or thereabouts, and rain abusers such as Toxicroak (Dry Skin) were able to benefit. Gen VI will undoubtedly see Politoed et al. drop a decent amount due to the new weather mechanics.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 9, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> What's so annoying about it?



In BW2 it had drizzel, it can set up permanent rain, which increased water attacks by 50%, cut the damage from fire attacks in half and made thunder a 100% accuracy move.

Politoad will still be OU, Specs hydropump is no joke, but it won't be the staple of the 6th gen OU metagame like it was in 5th gen.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 9, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> These stats are probably from September-October, so still encapsulating the BW2 metagame, i.e. one that was characterized by weather teams. In that metagame, Rain was arguably the best weather, followed closely by Sandstorm. Drizzle essentially made Politoed soar; prior to Gen V Politoed was UU or NU or thereabouts, and rain abusers such as Toxicroak (Dry Skin) were able to benefit. Gen VI will undoubtedly see Politoed et al. drop a decent amount due to the new weather mechanics.





Xiammes said:


> In BW2 it had drizzel, it can set up permanent rain, which increased water attacks by 50%, cut the damage from fire attacks in half and made thunder a 100% accuracy move.
> 
> Politoad will still be OU, Specs hydropump is no joke, but it won't be the staple of the 6th gen OU metagame like it was in 5th gen.



Wow. I only thought of weather moves are purely annoying when I'm up against but I failed to see the godly side of it.

Nerfed weather = 5 turns now?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 9, 2013)

So apparently I can't bring my Sylveon to Battle Spot now

Dafuq? I just played with him online last week 

Would be nice if the game told me what the problem was instead of just booting me off...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 10, 2013)

Smogon are Nazis

On a lighter note Klefki is so good in the Battle Maison


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 10, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Wow. I only thought of weather moves are purely annoying when I'm up against but I failed to see the godly side of it.
> 
> Nerfed weather = 5 turns now?



Yeah when using weather, using a STAB(Same type attack bonus), the damage goes up by 50%, when in the rain any water type using a water move is essentially doubling their power. 

Specs Kyogre can 2hko  Blissey with Waterspout, rain is just that big of a deal.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 10, 2013)

I got a 5IV Gastly!


----------



## Alicia (Nov 10, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Yeah when using weather, using a STAB(Same type attack bonus), the damage goes up by 50%, when in the rain any water type using a water move is essentially doubling their power.
> 
> Specs Kyogre can 2hko  Blissey with Waterspout, rain is just that big of a deal.



A 50% increase does not equal double damage. In fact, the total damage output is 150%. That means its multiplied by a factor of 1.5. If you want double the damage, it would require 200%, because its then multiplied by a factor of 2.0, which results in double as much as your base damage output. 





Leon Soryu said:


> I got a 5IV Gastly!



wtf is this 5IV talk about?


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> wtf is this 5IV talk about?




I'm feeling lazy at the moment, so I'm just gonna leave you with this



or this if you prefer Bulbapedia



5IV refers to 5 perfect IVs (i.e. max points in 5 stats) 


I'm sure this has already been discussed, but the more I train on route 13, the more curious I get about those locked Power Plant doors. No one who knows if they serve a purpose? Event-related, maybe? Though, it could just be something GF put there for us to go crazy trying to figure out what they're for, while they sit there and snicker to themselves about how those doors have no purpose whatsoever...


----------



## Bioness (Nov 10, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> I'm feeling lazy at the moment, so I'm just gonna leave you with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He knows what IVs are, most people in this thread do. But 5IVs is something that seems made up. Saying "5 perfect IVs" is better because it removed confusion as well as a horrible looking acronym.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> A 50% increase does not equal double damage. In fact, the total damage output is 150%. That means its multiplied by a factor of 1.5. If you want double the damage, it would require 200%, because its then multiplied by a factor of 2.0, which results in double as much as your base damage output.



The damage is multiplied by 2.25 due to STAB (same type attack bonus) and the effect of Rain, each giving you a multiplier of 1.5. 



> wtf is this 5IV talk about?



, like EVs are values that Pok?mon have that will boost their stats. However, unlike EVs, they are decided when a Pok?mon is either caught, or hatched from the egg, and there is no legitimate way of changing them once they have been established. 

Due to the breeding mechanics being added to in X and Y, it is now very easy, albeit time consuming, to breed Pok?mon with superior IVs.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 10, 2013)

Both of you are missing the point


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 10, 2013)

Welp, I've added my friend code.

So accept me and give me your Friend Safaris whenever you're all ready


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 10, 2013)

Bioness said:


> He knows what IVs are, most people in this thread do. But 5IVs is something that seems made up. Saying "5 perfect IVs" is better because it removed confusion as well as a horrible looking acronym.




Well, just in case, I presupposed he didn't. I can't keep track of who belongs to that minority in here 

In other news...Jesus Christ Trapinch, you would be so much easier to train if you weren't so incredibly SLOW


----------



## Alicia (Nov 10, 2013)

Lol nope I don't know what IV's are, I don't even know 80% of the stuff people talk about in this thread lol. I'm a simpleton pok?mon player who doesn't give a darn about stats and boosts and whatever lol. I'm just playing pok?mon and any other game for that matter in the way I enjoy. Besides, all of those advanced stuff is too complicated for me anyways. I'd never keep record of entire game mechanics of every single game I play lol.


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Lol nope I don't know what IV's are, I don't even know 80% of the stuff people talk about in this thread lol. *I'm a simpleton pok?mon player who doesn't give a darn about stats and boosts and whatever lol. I'm just playing pok?mon and any other game for that matter in the way I enjoy.* Besides, all of those advanced stuff is too complicated for me anyways. I'd never keep record of entire game mechanics of every single game I play lol.


Being better than everyone is fun too 

As for what IVs are, they're like Pokemon genes. Kinda like how being fat or bony is in the genes, your Pokemon has an inherent spread of stats which could be naturally amazing or naturally shitty, and you can't change them (hence why they're called 'Independent Values'). For example, I recently found out that the Honedge that I had been raising had inherently fantastic HP stats but it's Attack and Defense were fucking Ass Tier (which is REALLY bad considering that it's what it specializes in), and no matter how much I train it it will always be fart-tacular. You have an idea of your Pokemon's IVs by looking at their characteristic (like it dozes off a lot or takes plenty of siestas) and going to some Ace Trainer dude in Kiloude City's Pokemon Center. IVs range from 0 to 31. If your Pokemon has 31 IVs in a stat then it's perfect in that area. If it's in the single digits...soz.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 10, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> I'm feeling lazy at the moment, so I'm just gonna leave you with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The lights each power plant emits are also red, blue and green, which are 'coincidentally', also the colours of Ruby, Sapphire and Emerald. I think Gamefreak is teasing us.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 10, 2013)

wtf man dis shit is too much for me


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> wtf man dis shit is too much for me



I can safely say all this EV and IV number crunching stuff has ruined the innocence of Pokemon for me. And heck, my friends told me about it back when Emerald was the latest addition to the Pokemon franchise


----------



## Alicia (Nov 10, 2013)

Dis is exactly what I'm talking abut. Pok?mon is still innocent to me, because the way I play it and enjoy it has kept me away from all that stuff


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Dis is exactly what I'm talking abut. Pok?mon is still innocent to me, because the way I play it and enjoy it has kept me away from all that stuff



Honestly, that's one of the reasons that I would buy a copy of each version in the past. One to test/team build and the other to fuck around with random playthroughs.

Because I like both aspects. 

Also: 0705-2951-8501

Add me, damn it. lol


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 10, 2013)

Zaxx 

Already added


----------



## Velocity (Nov 10, 2013)

IVs don't really matter all that much. I know a lot of folks online have a hard on for the perfect spread, but I personally don't see the big deal. I mean, yeah, you want _decent_ IVs... In total, IVs are worth 34 stat points so considering that 252 EVs equal 63 stat points you can combine the two to get up to 97 extra points in a stat.

Buuuuuuuuuuut... Decent IVs are fine. The difference between 22 IVs in a stat and 31 IVs in a stat, is literally only 9 points. Take Deoxys-A as an example...

With max IVs and EVs in SpAtk, Deoxys-A holding a Life Orb does 81-96 damage with Ice Beam to a Chansey that's holding Eviolite with max IVs and EVs in SpDef. Now if you reduce Deoxys-A's SpAtk IV from 31 to 22, the damage becomes 79-94 instead. So, in the end, 9 IVs in SpAtk are worth two points of damage.

So I don't see the need to go nuts with IVs. I went through the hassle of breeding plenty of Pok?mon with the right nature and the five perfect IVs and the right egg moves...

And you know what? It wasn't worth it. All that effort, days of hatching eggs and swapping out Pok?mon for those with better IVs, got me a few Pok?mon that can ultimately deal a couple of points more damage and take a couple more points of damage. I have literally dozens of Absols and Mawiles sitting in my PC in Pok?mon X right now that would be indistinguishable during battle from the ones I ultimately chose to EV train and level up.

My advice, for what it's worth, is to largely ignore IVs. If the guy in Kiloude City says your Pok?mon has relatively superior potential, that's good enough. All that really matters is that they have the right nature and have been EV trained properly. Nobody you face online, not even the hyper competitive ones, will be able to tell any different.



~Zaxxon~ said:


> Honestly, that's one of the reasons that I would buy a copy of each version in the past. One to test/team build and the other to fuck around with random playthroughs.
> 
> Because I like both aspects.
> 
> ...



Added you. I'm 1891-1230-7244.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 10, 2013)

JUST caught my first wild shiny, not a minute ago. Shiny Furfrou. 

Also, I'm a bit late to the party, but Wonder Trade is addictive.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 10, 2013)

Its been dozens and dozens of boxes, my shiny Charmander hasn't yet appeared.

I shall continue.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 10, 2013)

Now you know what it feels like to be a mere mortal.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 10, 2013)

It better have 4-5 perfect IV's


----------



## Scizor (Nov 10, 2013)

I've bred quite a lot of Froakies and still no shiny one has hatched unfortunately.

Being aware of the gambler's fallacy doesn't help my motivation.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 11, 2013)

I can't believe it, I just got my first Shiny from breeding ever. And it was from the second egg only, without the Masuda Method! I was trying to breed good IVs and this is what happens.​


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 11, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I can't believe it, I just got my first Shiny from breeding ever. And it was from the second egg only, without the Masuda Method! I was trying to breed good IVs and this is what happens.​



Congrats you lucky bastard!


----------



## Blunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Just leave me here to stew in my hatred.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2013)

Get some Marshal Mathers in brah^


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 11, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I can't believe it, I just got my first Shiny from breeding ever. And it was from the second egg only, without the Masuda Method! I was trying to breed good IVs and this is what happens.​


----------



## RedZ1900 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Encounters Shiny Smeargle*
*Switches to Aegislash*
*Smeargle uses sketch, fails.*
*Aegislash uses false swipe*
*Smeargle uses struggle, Dies.*

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

I'm such a dumbass 
I just wanted to use a Luxury Ball


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 11, 2013)

Quick Claw and Focus Band ALWAYS trigger in the Maison


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2013)

You guys havent figured out their hax algorithims yet? I can give you the skinny on learning to abuse them


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Lol nope I don't know what IV's are, I don't even know 80% of the stuff people talk about in this thread lol. I'm a simpleton pok?mon player who doesn't give a darn about stats and boosts and whatever lol. I'm just playing pok?mon and any other game for that matter in the way I enjoy. Besides, all of those advanced stuff is too complicated for me anyways. I'd never keep record of entire game mechanics of every single game I play lol.





Lortastic said:


> I can safely say all this EV and IV number crunching stuff has ruined the innocence of Pokemon for me. And heck, my friends told me about it back when Emerald was the latest addition to the Pokemon franchise




Marry me, you guys. Sometimes in these threads it can be pretty much pages before you feel you have something worthwhile to add to the conversation, because you have either no idea of what people are talking about, or no interest in the number crunching. I always feel like I'm in such a minority as a casual player around the Pok?mon communities 

I had no idea what things like EVs, IVs or even natures were or did until I was halfway through Pok?mon WHITE. And honestly, I have to say I kinda preferred it that way. No one's forcing me to actually give a shit about these things, but once I learned about them, it was kinda hard not to. Sadly, it took some of the fun casualness and innocence out of it for me. But well, that said, I only stretch as far as trying to get a good nature and maybe thinking about just what kind of EVs a Pok?mon I battle gives. I would never have the patience for real EV training, and I don't want to take more of the fun out of the games by obsessing over IVs. 

Sadly, it's all this number crunching and hardcore play that turned me off competitive battling. I think the thought and tactics it requires you to put into your team and play seems interesting, but nowadays you wouldn't stand a chance against anyone in the competitive community if you haven't spent ages breeding, EV training and hacking for a perfect or near perfect Pok?mon. I don't find that fun, so it kinda defeats the purpose of playing or battling Pok?mon for me


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 11, 2013)

Finally arrived at Route 12, spent 5 min walking in the grass, caught a female Pinsir with one pokeball, minute later caught another mold breaking jolly male Pinsir again with one pokeball...


----------



## soulnova (Nov 11, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> Sadly, it's all this number crunching and hardcore play that turned me off competitive battling. I think the thought and tactics it requires you to put into your team and play seems interesting, but nowadays you wouldn't stand a chance against anyone in the competitive community if you haven't spent ages breeding, EV training and hacking for a perfect or near perfect Pok?mon. I don't find that fun, so it kinda defeats the purpose of playing or battling Pok?mon for me



I know... I went to the Battle Spot. Got beaten 4 times in a row.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> Sadly, it's all this number crunching and hardcore play that turned me off competitive battling. I think the thought and tactics it requires you to put into your team and play seems interesting, but nowadays you wouldn't stand a chance against anyone in the competitive community if you haven't spent ages breeding, EV training and hacking for a perfect or near perfect Pok?mon. I don't find that fun, so it kinda defeats the purpose of playing or battling Pok?mon for me


You can always request casual battles from fellow NF'ers. We have entire threads dedicated to it.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 11, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


>



Das mah HM slave rite nao


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 11, 2013)

I beat X recently and man I loved it!!! I love the new feature of GTS being right there instead of just in the pokecenter.





> I can't believe it, I just got my first Shiny from breeding ever. And it was from the second egg only, without the Masuda Method! I was trying to breed good IVs and this is what happens.


Oh hella awesome, congrats! I bred a shiny Goomy pretty quickly before I went thru all the gyms in X, I wanted to see if the upped shiny rate would work for me.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 11, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> Sadly, it's all this number crunching and hardcore play that turned me off competitive battling. I think the thought and tactics it requires you to put into your team and play seems interesting, but nowadays you wouldn't stand a chance against anyone in the competitive community if you haven't spent ages breeding, EV training and hacking for a perfect or near perfect Pok?mon.



I wouldn't say that necessarily, speaking out of experience.

Most of what I do is catch Pokemon and EV train them with the Super Training as a meter. Breed for a good egg move here or there. Good IV's are nice to have, but I don't really go out of my way for them. And maybe..A little over half have great Natures, with the rest being neutral. It's manageable.

Battles have still been pretty good for me from Gen 4 up to now. I like having my Pokemon look sharp, and seeing what other people can drum up with theirs.

'Course you have the best chance at winning with _all _the right stuff, but I'd personally say it's been fun either way.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 11, 2013)

Prior to X and Y I had never bothered myself with IV breeding, and, to a lesser extent EV training. Indeed, it was only in D/P that I even started EV training, where I discovered it by accident while I was chaining Shinx. Even then, I EV trained only a few Pok?mon that I would use in the Battle Facilities, and didn't really bother myself with WiFi battling and the like. I aimed for good natures, especially on legendaries and really thought nothing of anything other than that.

Now, though, that I'm older and have a grasp of what these things influence, and the ease of which X and Y allow you acquire them, I've started to actually go for these various aspects of the game and I'm still enjoying myself. While I can agree that, on a whole, IV breeding doesn't influence the outcomes of battles as much as EV training and having the right nature, it adds a very real layer of depth, and, like a jig-saw puzzle, an aspect of finding all the right 'pieces' to make something work. Now, I say IV training as a whole doesn't affect the outcome too much, yet the caveat to this is in the Speed stat. Having 22-30 Speed IVs can be the difference of being perpetually outsped by Pok?mon you would normally outspeed, or, at the very least, speed-tie with. So, truly, if one were to take as minimalist a stance on IV breeding as possible, Speed would be the only thing they would need to care about.

In my opinion, IV breeding and EV training are really at the core of the game and can be interpreted as striving for the very best (a message I feel that the anime has let to the wayside), having been incorporated into the games in some shape or form since the first generation. That complexity, to me, is vastly exciting. 

The only other thing I can add is that IV breeding is something that only ever gets easier over time. As you complete more and more Pok?mon, getting more simply gets easier due to the stock you've no doubt amassed.


----------



## GMF (Nov 11, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I can't believe it, I just got my first Shiny from breeding ever. And it was from the second egg only, without the Masuda Method! I was trying to breed good IVs and this is what happens.​



Lucky. 

It took me 886 eggs for flabebe, then 192 for a second one.

And 552 eggs for Pumpkaboo.

All using Masuda Method.

---

A few recent battles that I've had (and won) if anyone's interested. 

QRLG - WWWW - WWW2 - Q44D

FCMW - WWWW - WWW2 - Q456

LUEG - WWWW - WWW2 - Q46F

3M7G - WWWW - WWW2 - Q46T


----------



## Blunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Do people really count each egg they hatch when trying to catch a shiny? That sounds terrible.


----------



## GMF (Nov 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> Do people really count each egg they hatch when trying to catch a shiny? That sounds terrible.



I usually just go by how many boxes I fill up.  Though at other times I lost count so those numbers might be a little off.

Trying to soft reset for a Shiny Landorus on my White is terrible. :S


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 11, 2013)

Aw I feel so stupid. Got challenged to a rotation battle by some random person and I thought you could only chose 3 pokemon out of your party so I was accidentally matched up 3 vs 6. Whoops.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 11, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Aw I feel so stupid. Got challenged to a rotation battle by some random person and I thought you could only chose 3 pokemon out of your party so I was accidentally matched up 3 vs 6. Whoops.


Haha, that's how I popped my battle cherry. 

Someone challenged me, and I automatically assumed it was 3 on 3, so I scrambled to choose three and equip them with halfway decent items... and my heart sank when the fight began and he had a team of 6.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 11, 2013)

GMF said:


> Lucky.
> 
> It took me 886 eggs for flabebe, then 192 for a second one.
> 
> ...



You are so patient for shinies.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2013)

Feel like watching some Diggersby Get Wrecked?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZVgkQfnt5c[/youtube]


----------



## lacey (Nov 12, 2013)

Plan on getting Y in two week's time. Maybe shorter, depending on what goes on for the rest of the week.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 12, 2013)

I LOVE Mega-Mawile <3


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 12, 2013)

alright I got off my lazy ass and decided its time to make this game serious business.

any one have a normal safari so I can start my ditto prostitution ring?


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 12, 2013)

I think I will be good with two 5IV Pokemon and four 4IV. Too lazy to keep breed for a full 5IV team anyways.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2013)

I can't wait to get Pokebank. All my old pokemanz... They are imperfect, but, god, how I loved them.  

4 perfect IV is as far as I seem to be able to do so far.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 12, 2013)

I need to finished this game.. lol


----------



## Bioness (Nov 12, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I think I will be good with two 5IV Pokemon and four 4IV. Too lazy to keep breed for a full 5IV team anyways.



>.> I really hate those acronyms, 4IV, 5IV 6IV, looks so ugly.


----------



## Alaude (Nov 12, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> I LOVE Mega-Mawile <3



My favorite Mega too


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2013)

That makes no sense^

Arceus can do anything


----------



## Blunt (Nov 12, 2013)

When nerd jokes are invalidated by nerd logic.

Da besto.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 12, 2013)

Bioness said:


> >.> I really hate those acronyms, 4IV, 5IV 6IV, looks so ugly.



What's wrong with it? o_o



Alaude said:


> My favorite Mega too



It looks sexaye.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2013)

What's wrong with you?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> What's wrong with you?


----------



## RedZ1900 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks like the official soundtrack is out

Edit: 

Download away guys
link


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MWRTxXvuI3s[/YOUTUBE]

Without the mascot cries!


----------



## GMF (Nov 13, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> You are so patient for shinies.



Not really.  Almost lost my mind before it happened for the first time.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2013)

Serebii said:
			
		

> _There are a few changes to the Pok?Radar, however. First off, there is not a separate encounter table for the Pok?mon in the area. As such, you will only encounter the Pok?mon you have already seen. *Secondly, there are occasionally decoy patches. These patches will shake, but when you approach them, it will tell you that there is no Pok?mon there and your chain will be broken.*
> 
> Another new change is that, after battle, there is a slim chance that the music will change to a more up-beat music. When this occurs, there is a higher chance of encountering a Shiny Pok?mon._



**** this


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 13, 2013)

I actually feel like most of the Shinies have lost their value this gen


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I actually feel like most of the Shinies have lost their value this gen



Why is that?


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Why is that?



Water Shinies aren't valuable because lolfishing, people don't want to trade for them anymore.

The Shiny Rate has been presumably decreased as well, a lot of more people get them. Friend Safari presumably decreases it even further than what it already is.

I'm scared to see what will happen when Shiny Charm comes into play this Gen.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Water Shinies aren't valuable because lolfishing, people don't want to trade for them anymore.
> 
> The Shiny Rate has been presumably decreased as well, a lot of more people get them. Friend Safari presumably decreases it even further than what it already is.
> 
> I'm scared to see what will happen when Shiny Charm comes into play this Gen.



1/~1000 are still pretty ****ty odds, man.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> **** this


I knew it.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> I knew it.



Masuda method/Friend safari>Pok?radar for shinies this gen for sure.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 13, 2013)

They've pretty much made chaining impossible this gen with the decoy patches. Even if you do everything right, your chain can still be broken. Dat ain't right.

As for the Shiny rates, I'm glad they've gone up. I couldn't give a darn if other people have a higher chance of getting Shinys too. It was never about exclusivity for me and I find people who put emphasis on the importance of something just because "I have it and you don't" off putting to say the least.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> They've pretty much made chaining impossible this gen with the decoy patches. Even if you do everything right, your chain can still be broken. Dat ain't right.



True, but that was also the case in DPPt: you never had a 100% chance of succeeding, even if you only entered the safest patches. The safest patches all had a chance of approx. 90 percent of containing the Pok?mon you were chaining, not 100 percent. It's just even more likely in X/Y.



blunt said:


> As for the Shiny rates, I'm glad they've gone up. I couldn't give a darn if other people have a higher chance of getting Shinys too. It was never about exclusivity for me and I find people who put emphasis on the importance of something just because "I have it and you don't" off putting to say the least.



I agree completely: The odds of encountering shinies were waaaaay too bad in previous gens imo. Heck, like I said, 1/~1000 are still ****ty odds in _a lot_ of other contexts.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> As for the Shiny rates, I'm glad they've gone up. I couldn't give a darn if other people have a higher chance of getting Shinys too. It was never about exclusivity for me and I find people who put emphasis on the importance of something just because "I have it and you don't" off putting to say the least.


This. 

Fuck rarity for something that offers nothing additional but an alternate color.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 13, 2013)

It's all about power, man.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 13, 2013)

My boyfriend just got his first Shiny ever yesterday.  He was casually strolling when BAAM! Shiny Swadloon.

Then... he obsessed over it. "I'm gonna find you a shiny Ponyta"

"No, don't do it honey! Is not worth it!" 

"But you like Ponyta! I'm gonna find it, you'll see"



I lost him. Oh god, forgive me....


----------



## Blunt (Nov 13, 2013)

9 more days until I can get my sexy ass Zelda 3DS


----------



## Blunt (Nov 13, 2013)

Question for anyone who's encountered a Shiny in Friend Safari - did you have the 3rd pokemon in that Safari unlocked when you found it?


----------



## Alaude (Nov 13, 2013)

No, I didn't have the 3rd Pokemon in the safari when I caught shiny Sigilyph.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 13, 2013)

> Fighting Legendaries on Battle Spot 

> 

There's something fun about it tho...


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 13, 2013)

Every Japanese player I have battled always, ALWAYS has Zygarde, Mewtwo and Xerneas/Yveltal on their team.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 13, 2013)

I dislike using Legendaries. I just feel a little cheap using them...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 13, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I dislike using Legendaries. I just feel a little cheap using them...



I don't mind using them if the other player has some as well. 

But at the same time, online might wind up being even more hectic than PBR when the bank comes out. Players will be able to sport full teams of Legendaries _and_ Mega Pokemon then 



Lortastic said:


> Every Japanese player I have battled always, ALWAYS has Zygarde, Mewtwo and Xerneas/Yveltal on their team.


Never seen a Zygarde, but at this time, I've run into at least 4 guys that tried using a combination of Charizard, Blaziken, Mewtwo & Xerneas/Yveltal...


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 13, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I dislike using Legendaries. I just feel a little cheap using them...



Yeah. The only time I use legendaries is to money grind the Chateau/Pokemon League



Hydro Spiral said:


> I don't mind using them if the other player has some as well.
> 
> But at the same time, online might wind up being even more hectic than PBR when the bank comes out. Players will be able to sport full teams of Legendaries _and_ Mega Pokemon then
> 
> ...



Zygarde is all I see. They keep Dragon Pulsing my Klefki


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 13, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I dislike using Legendaries. I just feel a little cheap using them...


I can't help that my favorite happens to be a legendary, so I naturally don't have issues using him.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 13, 2013)

My Linoone finally got a Leftovers from Pickup


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 13, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> My Linoone finally got a Leftovers from Pickup



Is that the only way to get extra Leftovers in this game?


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 13, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Is that the only way to get extra Leftovers in this game?



I believe so, yes. It's (apparently) a ~1%-3% chance to boot. 

Unfortunately for me I still need 1-2 more


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 13, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I believe so, yes. It's (apparently) a ~1%-3% chance to boot.
> 
> Unfortunately for me I still need 1-2 more



That sucks. I was hoping we could buy it with BPs.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 13, 2013)

It's weird that you can't buy it, but I don't find it too bad. I tend to play with Item Clause, so there's only a need one of everything anyway.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 13, 2013)

JUST FOUND A SHINY SHELGON!

Edit: And it has terrible attack stats according to the IV Judge. N-not like I care about your stupid opinion anyway b-baka!


----------



## lacey (Nov 13, 2013)

This is relevant.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 14, 2013)

Leftovers was really annoying in Gen 2. There were only two in the actual games. If you wanted more, you needed to trade it from RBY (like you would know Clefable carried one) or from another Gen 2 game.


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 14, 2013)

First shiny and it's a Bunnelby


----------



## Island (Nov 14, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> This is relevant.


Goodra is terrible though, which is a shame. The only good thing it has going for it is to wear an Assault Vest and then either Rain Dance + Thunder or Dragon Pulse spam.

I considered raising one, but like Noivern, it gets overshadowed by better dragons.


----------



## lacey (Nov 14, 2013)

Steam In-home Streaming

Someone finally did it.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 14, 2013)

3 Shiny Greninja?!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 14, 2013)

Dat Greninja

Perfect Toad Sage


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 14, 2013)

Dat dedication.


----------



## Island (Nov 14, 2013)

Apparently Dragonite can learn Thunder _and_ Hurricane, making it the only relevant Pok?mon who can do both. Combine that with Rain Dance, Multiscale, and an item of your choice, and you're looking at maximum accuracy for two 100+ Power moves. Hurricane also gets STAB, so...

Does anyone have experience with this kind of build?


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 14, 2013)

Island said:


> Goodra is terrible though, which is a shame. The only good thing it has going for it is to wear an Assault Vest and then either Rain Dance + Thunder or Dragon Pulse spam.
> 
> I considered raising one, but like Noivern, it gets overshadowed by better dragons.



I sold Goodra short at first, myself. But it's actually a monster. 

Firstly, it can't run Rain Dance + Assault Vest together. However, it has the notable distinction of being the *only* Dragon able to survive a Specs Latios Draco Meteor without SDef evs, *or* a boosting nature if it's running AV and can KO in return with its own Draco Meteor. Dragonite w/ Multiscale can only do it with HP and SDef evs. It can wall everything on the special side bar stab Ice or Fairy attacks (offensive Starmie @ Life Orb only does 34%, rounded up, at the absolute maximum against it with Ice Beam). Combine with Wish support from, say, Togekiss, which is actually a really great partner for it anyway, and it gets insane. Its Special Bulk is not to be underestimated; while not as much of an offensive powerhouse as the other Dragons (even though it has equal SpA to Latias) and its physical defense is lackluster, its Special bulk rivals that of *Blissey*. 


Island said:


> Apparently Dragonite can learn Thunder _and_ Hurricane, making it the only relevant Pok?mon who can do both. Combine that with Rain Dance, Multiscale, and an item of your choice, and you're looking at maximum accuracy for two 100+ Power moves. Hurricane also gets STAB, so...
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this kind of build?



In Gen V you'd see many Dragonite running sets like that due to Drizzle. You'll probably see them around still, but it's harder to do as Rain is limited. I would advise not to put Rain Dance on Dragonite itself, as it sacrifices coverage/recovery in the form of Roost.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 14, 2013)

Mewtwo can learn Thunder and Hurricane, it was a alright combo in gen 5.


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 14, 2013)

It didn't hit me just how awkward and totally misinterpretable  the "bonding time" with Mr. Bonding was before I went on an X and Y board today. Bonding time in his hotel room as the screen fades to black indeed...

Was it meant to be?


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 14, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> It didn't hit me just how awkward and totally misinterpretable  the "bonding time" with Mr. Bonding was before I went on an X and Y board today. Bonding time in his hotel room as the screen fades to black indeed...
> 
> Was it meant to be?



​


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 14, 2013)

It's Bonding Time!


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 14, 2013)

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 14, 2013)

If this hasn't been shared already.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 14, 2013)

8AMG-WWWW-WWW2-T33Y

WX6G-WWW-WWW2-T346

SGTG-WWWW-WWW2-T34P

Here are some replays of battles I had the very great pleasure of having.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 14, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> If this hasn't been shared already.





> Instacheck lets you view their details - even of unhatched eggs!


Can you check shiny status of unhatched eggs with this?


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 14, 2013)

blunt said:


> Can you check shiny status of unhatched eggs with this?



Probably. 

I also saw this on Smogon a few days ago, but didn't think to bring it here. I my end up playing around with it this weekend.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 14, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Probably.




Now I really need two 3DS'


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 14, 2013)

Get a 2DS^


----------



## Blunt (Nov 14, 2013)

Nup. Want dat Zelda 3DS XL.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 14, 2013)

your titty laser is weaksauce, blunt.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 14, 2013)

lick it

you know you wanna


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 14, 2013)

sorry weaksauce-bro, that's not how I roll.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 14, 2013)

YOU CANNOT RESIST NUUUUUUUDISTOOOO BEEEEEEAAAACHUUUUU


----------



## lacey (Nov 14, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> It's Bonding Time!



DO NOT REMIND ME OF THAT MAN I HATE HIM *-HISS-*


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 14, 2013)

Anyone available to help me evolve my Haunter?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 14, 2013)

Gonna start building my battle maison team.

Thinking Starmie, Volcarona, Mega Mawile.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 15, 2013)

Woo shiny Pumpkaboo!

Edit: How do I know what size it's supposed to be?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 15, 2013)

Gah BiNexus kicked my ass in a link battle. It was all over for me when he took out my Greninja.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 15, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Woo shiny Pumpkaboo!
> 
> Edit: How do I know what size it's supposed to be?


Check your Pok?dex, it'll have the different sizes you've encountered. 



BlazingInferno said:


> Gah BiNexus kicked my ass in a link battle. It was all over for me when he took out my Greninja.



 it was a good battle though 

Anyone of you fine chaps able to help me evolve my Haunter through a link trade?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 15, 2013)

I mentioned this earlier, but this is a more clear guide. Guys, this works. I know it may seem time consuming, but in the long run it saves a LOT of time.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 15, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Check your Pok?dex, it'll have the different sizes you've encountered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My shiny one is average size. Not sure if that is a good thing or not xD


----------



## Blunt (Nov 15, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I mentioned this earlier, but this is a more clear guide. Guys, this works. I know it may seem time consuming, but in the long run it saves a LOT of time.


I don't see how this is any better than the IV judge in Kiloude.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 15, 2013)

blunt said:


> I don't see how this is any better than the IV judge in Kiloude.



If I'm understanding it correctly, this would practically ensure you never need the IV judge. Essentially, you're looking for what gets passed down, and as long as you're always able to cover the IVs from the respective parent, you will always receive the spread you want. *Always*. This would save a lot of egg hatching. I'm going to try it out right now.


And won't anyone help me with my Haunter?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 15, 2013)

MY FRIEND
GOT 4 SHINIES IN A ROW
friend

I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT HE DID

HE DID SOMETHING WHILE IN MY SAFARI AND GOT 3 SHINY CHARMELON AND a SHINY MAGMAR?!


----------



## Blunt (Nov 15, 2013)

Fuck your friend, Timmu.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 15, 2013)

So does Destiny Knot only work part of the time when breeding?

I ask because I've got a Ditto with four perfect IVs that I've been using, and out of the 40some Magikarp I've bred, only one ended up with the 4IVs passed on. Most have only two perfect IV passed on, when at worst, it should be three. I've even got a few that have no perfect IVs.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 15, 2013)

Anybody got some Pokerus they can trade me?


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 15, 2013)

Bergelmir said:


> So does Destiny Knot only work part of the time when breeding?
> 
> I ask because I've got a Ditto with four perfect IVs that I've been using, and out of the 40some Magikarp I've bred, only one ended up with the 4IVs passed on. Most have only two perfect IV passed on, when at worst, it should be three. I've even got a few that have no perfect IVs.



Destiny Knot always works, but it takes a random 5 IVs from either parent; pooling all twelve of their IVs together and picking 5. What's probably happening is your Magikarp's inferior IVs are getting in the way; what you need to do is continuously switch out partners for the Ditto, so that you have more favourable IVs to pass on from each side.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh, thats how it works. Gah. That makes the breeding process significantly longer than what I was expecting.

Now I feel lucky that I got my 4IV Magikarp after just 40 eggs.

EDIT: 





blunt said:


> Anybody got some Pokerus they can trade me?


Does the Pokerus duration reset after the pokemon is traded? I think I have a Pokerus'd poke with the duration run out. I may have Wonder Traded it, though.


----------



## GMF (Nov 15, 2013)

Just had my Lucario re-learn an egg-move, best game ever.


----------



## The World (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Alaude (Nov 15, 2013)

blunt said:


> Anybody got some Pokerus they can trade me?



If you still need I can give you one.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ghost (Nov 15, 2013)

^  Best one I've read for a while.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 15, 2013)

I thought Rattata had red eyes


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 15, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I thought Rattata had red eyes


And I thought Pokemon didn't speak English, but here they are.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 15, 2013)

Shiny Minccino 

But no HA


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 15, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> It's Bonding Time!




My innocence....I'm never trusting men in colorful suits tempting me with free stuff ever again 



I'm starting to think the random number gods have some sort of beef with me. A combination of 15-20 Pok?-, Great-, Timer-, and Ultraballs, all to capture a level 18 Murkrow with health in the red. It just ain't right. I was neutral to your species before Murkrow, but you just made it personal


----------



## Alicia (Nov 15, 2013)

He reminds me of Redd White


----------



## Blunt (Nov 15, 2013)

Alaude said:


> If you still need I can give you one.


Please, gotta do some EV training.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 15, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> He reminds me of Redd White



Now that you mention it...



​


----------



## Alaude (Nov 15, 2013)

blunt said:


> Please, gotta do some EV training.



Okay, I'll come online. What is your trainer name?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 15, 2013)

Ares. I'm in the Institute now so I'll trade you when I'm done.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh so that is what the blue pentagon is for


----------



## Alaude (Nov 15, 2013)

blunt said:


> Ares. I'm in the Institute now so I'll trade you when I'm done.



Okay, just tell me then. Or invite to trade.


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 15, 2013)

I've been getting a newborn Torchic to whack the resident streetwalker a Ditto to get me the Pogeyman I  so desire.

I'm definitely not evil.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 15, 2013)

GTS is just pure cancer now.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 15, 2013)

GTS has been alright to me for the few times I've needed it; I've been handing off all the Fennekins I've been breeding and managed to get a Modest Protean Froakie (with Pokerus to boot), Squirtle, And a couple Japanese Dittos. 

Of course, I see the frustration it breeds, everyone offering this or that in exchange for a legendary or something not even in the game yet (why the fuck would you ask for Zygarde, you can get it yourself!)

As an aside, I really wish the Battle Box worked for spontaneous link battles, I keep having to turn them down for being in the middle of something else.


----------



## Island (Nov 15, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with the Battle Maison? I want to do the 50 Streak for an upgraded trainer card, and I'm thinking of running the usual sets for Starmie, Blaziken, and maybe a Mega Evo like Scizor or something. Thoughts?

I'm also clueless on double and triple battle teams since I have no idea what works in these battles except for some kind of weather combination.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 15, 2013)

I've done Battle Institute with Dragonite/Volcarona/Mega Mawile like 10 times now and have yet to lose if that's anything to go by.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 15, 2013)

And lo', the advent of the Fairy-type attack, Dazzling Gleam, has made Vileplume that much more useful.


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 16, 2013)

Am I the only one who sees so many glitched/hacked pokemon on GTS?


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 16, 2013)

I wonder if it is just me, sometimes in horde encounters I see one of the 5 looking in a different direction, regardless of its position.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 16, 2013)

adamant weak armor kabuto anyone?


----------



## lacey (Nov 16, 2013)

saikyou said:


> GTS is just pure cancer now.



As it's always been?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 16, 2013)

You guys have probably noticed the blue pentagon when checking a Pok?mon's status screen. Well:



			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> _A thing that has been in question for a while since the launch of the game has been clarified. In the status screen for Pok?mon, and seen in trades and in the box, you may have noticed a blue pentagon next to your Pok?mon. The meaning of this had yet to be determined, but has been partially revealed today. This pentagon is a confirmation of being obtained in-game. If your Pok?mon has this, it confirms it was obtained legitimately in-game or through event. If not, then it has an error and has been hacked, or potentially from another region.
> 
> The literal definition of this pentagon, given by the Pok?mon Company, is that the Pok?mon is ok to use. This came from the rules of the upcoming Dragon tournament in Japan where, on looking deeper into the fine print, it is stated that Pok?mon that were transferred from Black, White, Black 2 & White 2 cannot be used. There is a possibility that the mark could be for Pok?mon obtained natively in the Kalos region, with other marks for Pok?mon transferred, but this will not be made clear until December 25th when Pok?mon Bank is released_


----------



## Blunt (Nov 16, 2013)

Well there's gotta be another marking for Pokemon from other regions, otherwise all non-Kalos pokemon will look like they're hacked once Bank rolls around.


----------



## Saru (Nov 16, 2013)

uh oh

Azumarill gets Belly Drum with Huge Power and Aqua Jet/Play Rough/Brick Break

do you guys realize what this means? 

(I know I'm probably slow)


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 16, 2013)

Anybody have normal Safari w/ Ditto? I am in desperate need of a buddy for one. :[

FC: 1332-7830-9708

With homework, projects and this being my Senior year, Pokemon had to take a backseat for a while.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 16, 2013)

5 more boxes. My Phantump still eludes me.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 17, 2013)

Saru said:


> Azumarill gets Belly Drum with Huge Power and Aqua Jet/Play Rough/Brick Break
> 
> do you guys realize what this means?





This is precisely what it means


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2013)

[youtube]gGJ8xrtMbtQ[/youtube]


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 17, 2013)

So Raichu got a buff, 10 more base speed, I was hoping for more special attack so it could be useful.


----------



## lacey (Nov 17, 2013)

Saru said:


> uh oh
> 
> Azumarill gets Belly Drum with Huge Power and Aqua Jet/Play Rough/Brick Break
> 
> ...



_Carnage_.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 17, 2013)

So anyone heard about the new Shiny Value method, or something?

It completely decreased the value of Shinies (no pun intended) now. You can see if your egg will hatch a Shiny Pokemon before it hatches and other things.

You need to setup a program named Instacheck designed for that:


Shortend description:


----------



## Blunt (Nov 17, 2013)

I think it's awesome. They've got a thread on nuggetbride that lists everybody's Shiny Values so you can ask them to hatch your pokemon after you get one with a matching SV. There's like 650 people on the list so far so you can probably find someone with a matching SV after only a few boxes and the list is only going to grow.

I gotta wait until they make the program for mac though.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> I think it's awesome. They've got a thread on nuggetbride that lists everybody's Shiny Values so you can ask them to hatch your pokemon after you get one with a matching SV.



That is brilliant. =0


----------



## Blunt (Nov 17, 2013)

Right!? If I'd known about this, I wouldn't have hatched the 6 boxes I filled up yesterday. 

I don't want to install bootcamp again though. I never wind up using it beyond the singular purpose I installed it for.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah, indeed. That's awesome stuff.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 17, 2013)

Anyone have a Forretress they can trade?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 17, 2013)

Does anyone have a Weak Armor female Kabuto for breeding or a Weak Armor male Kabuto with good IVs to spare?


----------



## Saru (Nov 17, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> This is precisely what it means





♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> _Carnage_.





This has spawned some great fan art.



Leon Soryu said:


> So anyone heard about the new Shiny Value method, or something?
> 
> It completely decreased the value of Shinies (no pun intended) now. You can see if your egg will hatch a Shiny Pokemon before it hatches and other things.
> 
> ...



Wow, glad you showed this to us. It's amazing that people have already delved into the code. 

*24'd x(*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2013)

But... Diggersby tho...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywDDWGyqhT4[/youtube]

Azumarill cant fucking touch this Rabbit Homeboy.

Read em and weep. Bend over and spread em'


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 17, 2013)

Um, so my Trainer shiny value is 1919 if anyone has a pokemon that matches the value and wants it to be shiny.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 17, 2013)

I wish I knew Wine so I could convert the program myself. 

Did Nugget Bridge get shut down or something? I can't access Leon's link anymore...


----------



## Alicia (Nov 17, 2013)

^wtf, are we still talking about pkmnn?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 17, 2013)

Wine is a process for making Windows apps useable on a Mac. Nugget Bridge is a pokemon forum.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 17, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> ^wtf, are we still talking about pkmnn?



I have no idea.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 18, 2013)

Just checked my Aegislash's Hidden Power for kicks and it turned out to be Ice!  Luckily, one of my Rotom has it as well.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 18, 2013)

Got myself a Shiny Froakie thanks to the SV Method.
Brilliant!

EDIT: Got a Shiny Honedge as well! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Although if somebody is up-to-date with Kill la Kill, I started feeling like Mako and her family


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 18, 2013)

Week 92034920

still seeking that shiny charmander.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 18, 2013)

So my Mewtwo I just caught, apparently it has 31 iv on its hp/spA/spD


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 18, 2013)

yeah,mons in the no baby egg group have at least 3 perfect IVs.


----------



## lacey (Nov 18, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> So my Mewtwo I just caught, apparently it has 31 iv on its hp/spA/spD



Pretty sure all the legendaries have at least 3 perfect IVs.

Also, that Nugget Bridge topic isn't coming up for me. Is the forum down, or is the thread gone?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 18, 2013)

Damn, I thought it was special.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-hQnKJck5U[/youtube]
Diggersby friend!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 18, 2013)

I went to hunt for fossils recently, and honestly...Rock Smashing for the extra fossil Pokemon is okay, but I'd prefer something similar to the Sinnoh Underground for excavating.

Something where you could get a-lot of other useful items by digging. Back in Sinnoh you could find Heart Scales, Light Clay, Iron Balls, Rare Bones, Shards for Move Tutors, extra Evolution Stones, Arceus' Plates, and those rocks that are used for Weather Teams.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 18, 2013)

I have found the Shiny Value match to my Fletchling egg. Now, we wait. 



​


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2013)

Assault Vest Meloetta is boss. Can't wait to import mine over in December.


----------



## GMF (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks to BiNexus I've learned my TSV is 2759, so if anyone has that number I might be able to help.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, if people are interested, I can check their Shiny Values, and you wouldn't need to install anything. Knowing what it is can only help, anyway. I'm going to sleep now, so if anyone would like that, send me a VM or PM later.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 19, 2013)

We should make a registry thread for shiny values like we do with friend codes...


----------



## lacey (Nov 19, 2013)

Seems the Nugget Bridge topic on Instacheck is indeed gone. 

But I'm pretty sure it was taken straight from Smogon's topic on it:


----------



## Scizor (Nov 19, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Yeah, if people are interested, I can check their Shiny Values, and you wouldn't need to install anything. Knowing what it is can only help, anyway. I'm going to sleep now, so if anyone would like that, send me a VM or PM later.



I would like this very much. =D
You can also check other things (nature, stats) of the egg, right?

I can send you five eggs to have some variety, or is it a lot of work to check?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd like help with my shiny value as well.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 19, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> We should make a registry thread for shiny values like we do with friend codes...



I agree with you on this one


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 19, 2013)

Rather than a whole new thread, I think adding them to the 3DS FC thread (as well as changing the thread title) would be better, as we can just add them to the players' names and FC. I've asked the mods to make me the OP of that thread, so hopefully it'll be ready soon.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 19, 2013)

dat chamber of emptiness


----------



## Velocity (Nov 19, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> dat chamber of emptiness



Where did you find that?


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 19, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Where did you find that?



around here~


----------



## Alaude (Nov 19, 2013)

Won a battle with struggle in maison


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm going to be overflooded with Shineys soon @_@

Still want to get:
1.Scyther
2.Charmander


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 19, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I'm going to be overflooded with Shineys soon @_@
> 
> Still want to get:
> 1.Scyther
> 2.Charmander


You can find Scythers on the route leading to Victory Road from Snowbelle City.

Unless you want dem immigrant Pogeymanz online


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Alicia (Nov 19, 2013)

Anyone wants an Eevee? I'm gonna start breeding them soon.


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 19, 2013)

My shiny value is 3398. Still not entirely sure how this works though.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 19, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> ​



Whelp I understood only like half of this


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 19, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> My shiny value is 3398. Still not entirely sure how this works though.



Check the OP of the thread for a short, but, I believe, concise, explanation of what to do, as well as a link to a more technical explanation. If there is something specific about the process you don't understand, you can PM me and hopefully I'll be able to help you.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 19, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Whelp I understood only like half of this


TSV = The Shiny Value

Every trainer and every Pokemon has a Shiny Value. When the Shiny Values of a trainer and an egg match, you get a Shiny pokemon when it hatches.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2013)

How do you trade eggs again?


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> How do you trade eggs again?



I think it's just direct trading that allows you to trade eggs. I know you can't wonder trade them.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Anyone wants an Eevee? I'm gonna start breeding them soon.



I could use some with defensive IVs.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 20, 2013)

Eviolite Doublade w/Gyro Ball 

It's scary how potent this guy is as an NFE. 

I love it


----------



## Alicia (Nov 20, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I could use some with defensive IVs.



I have 5 eggs, but I have no idea how IVs work


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Ghost (Nov 20, 2013)

Is there are an other way to get Razor Fang/Claw instead of Battle Maison?


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 20, 2013)

I like the instachecker, but I hate that I need to be in the trade screen to see the stats of my own Pokemon.


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 20, 2013)

So, I finally started playing Y. I like it so far. The new camera mechanic is neat, and I like that you can ride on Pok?mon's backs. Granted, the only Pok?mon I was able to climb onto this early in the game was the mother character's Rhyhorn, and that didn't last long, but I've seen footage of players riding Pok?mon around the world map, so I look forward to being able to do that in actual gameplay.

And yeah, the graphics are nice. What's funny is I had already caught a Pidgey before Serena gave me the Pok?mon-catching demonstration. It's Generation VI, Nintendo. I know what I'm doing. 

I already have five Pok?mon and I've barely begun. 

Also, Froakie is best starter. I mean, come on, he's a ninja toad! Jiraiya would be proud.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 20, 2013)

So there are people already bitching about Instacheck and matching up Shiny Values...not to mention they were complaining about the RNG breeding method not too long ago either.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 20, 2013)

Lol complainers. If there is a method, I'll use it regardless of anything. As long as it's fun and gives you what you need.

Why do they care if someone gets an shiny egg through Instacheck instead of riding bike forth and back for a month?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 20, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> *Lol complainers.* If there is a method, I'll use it regardless of anything. As long as it's fun and gives you what you need.
> 
> Why do they care if someone gets an shiny egg through Instacheck instead of riding bike forth and back for a month?


You were one of them.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 20, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Lol complainers. If there is a method, I'll use it regardless of anything. As long as it's fun and gives you what you need.
> 
> Why do they care if someone gets an shiny egg through Instacheck instead of riding bike forth and back for a month?



Yeah, the butthurt is getting ridiculous, some people trying to complain to GameFreaks apparently. Others hoping for a patch to ban it (how exactly?), or trying to spread rumors about a patch to ban pokemon that were made shiny by trading. It's ludicrous. 

Because they are playing the game 'the right way', by going in blindly at everything and relying on sheer dumb luck apparently...


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 20, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So there are people already bitching about Instacheck and matching up Shiny Values...not to mention they were complaining about the RNG breeding method not too long ago either.



Well that's dumb because we're still tasked with breeding our own Pok?mon--we're just not the one that hatches it. The majority are definitely the "collectors" who were able to amass trophy Pok?mon through RNG to show off and flaunt their work or those that think they're better simply for being lucky and snagging something that was a 1/8192 (or what have you) chance. They're scared because Shiny Pok?mon will undoubtedly get less rare as the masses have a more accessible and, in my opinion, easier method at obtaining them. 

I haven't run into any yet, but they'll simply be met with . 

Edit: They could theoretically patch it by encrypting the data exchanged during all trades. Instacheck can't currently work with Pok?mon traded with the GTS because that data is encrypted... It'd be stupid of them to do it, as they'd only be pleasing a vocal minority and pissing off many more.


----------



## Alaude (Nov 20, 2013)

Instacheck is awesome it might help me get a shiny Scyther faster  only thing is that I won't be the one to hatch it and get the naming rights but I can live with that


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 20, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Instacheck is awesome it might help me get a shiny Scyther faster  only thing is that I won't be the one to hatch it and get the naming rights but I can live with that



I just ask my match nicely to name it whatever I'd like. They've done it every time so far (that I've remembered to ask ).


----------



## Alaude (Nov 20, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I just ask my match nicely to name it whatever I'd like. They've done it every time so far (that I've remembered to ask ).



It's just that if I'd at some point wish to change it again I can't


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 20, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Instacheck is awesome it might help me get a shiny Scyther faster  only thing is that I won't be the one to hatch it and get the naming rights but I can live with that



Just be careful about scammers, this has apparently had individuals that seem like they are willing to help out but once they get the egg they steal it. 

Personally, I try to rely on those that have hatched 3 or more eggs, but I'm reliable too! I've hatched 2 already for others. My shiny value is 1919 if you have an egg with that value.


----------



## Alaude (Nov 20, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Just be careful about scammers, this has apparently had individuals that seem like they are willing to help out but once they get the egg they steal it.
> 
> Personally, I try to rely on those that have hatched 3 or more eggs, but I'm reliable too! I've hatched 2 already for others. My shiny value is 1919 if you have an egg with that value.



I haven't breeded yet so I don't have yet at least. I thought already that there probably are scammers so it's only obvious to hatch eggs with only reliable ones.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 20, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Just be careful about scammers, this has apparently had individuals that seem like they are willing to help out but once they get the egg they steal it.
> 
> Personally, I try to rely on those that have hatched 3 or more eggs, but I'm reliable too! I've hatched 2 already for others. My shiny value is 1919 if you have an egg with that value.



Yeah, and they're only hurting themselves in the long run . They steal an egg or two and then become blacklisted almost everywhere and we still have the option of simply creating more eggs. It's a scummy thing to do, but only those who don't think ahead will do it.


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 20, 2013)

Light Warrior said:


> So, I finally started playing Y. I like it so far. The new camera mechanic is neat, and I like that you can ride on Pok?mon's backs. Granted, the only Pok?mon I was able to climb onto this early in the game was the mother character's Rhyhorn, and that didn't last long, but I've seen footage of players riding Pok?mon around the world map, so I look forward to being able to do that in actual gameplay.
> 
> And yeah, the graphics are nice. What's funny is I had already caught a Pidgey before Serena gave me the Pok?mon-catching demonstration. It's Generation VI, Nintendo. I know what I'm doing.
> 
> ...




Welcome to the wonderful world of Pok?mon gen 6 

I haven't even finished the game (I'm one of those people who prefer to take it at a slow pace and really seep it in, rather than blaze through it to get to the competitive aspect) but I can already say gen 6 will be in my top 3 generations. Excellent work, Nintendo.

You'll be catching _a lot_ of Pok?mon this gen, as they made no attempt at keeping them gen 6 exclusive until the endgame, like they did in Black/White. So there's well over 700 Pok?mon for you to catch and choose between, and quite frankly, it's making my head spin. I feel like I'm wrestling decision agony every 5 minutes trying to decide what Pok?mon I should use on my main team 

And yes, Froakie is baws. Was actually my last choice when the starters were revealed, but he was my clear pick when the final evolutions came around...


----------



## Alicia (Nov 20, 2013)

So I finally got my head wrapped around IVs and EVs and how breeding essentially works; thread now talks about shiny values 

Anyways, I hatched 5 Eevees. There's one with perfect stats (at 6) (is this the 5IV phenomenon?) and the others are lacking slightly in 1 stat (at 5). Anyone wants one?


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 20, 2013)

@Hiatus:

Yeah, Greninja is what sealed the deal for me, or else I'd have been a Fennekin user. (Chespin has the worst evolutions, aesthetically speaking.)

A problem in previous generations was the general lack of Pok?mon of certain types early in the game, but I guess that won't be a problem here. My problem is I generally plan my team too far in advance and only learn later on that some of my choices won't become available until much later. Hopefully that won't be as much of a problem this time around.

I also prefer to play the games slowly and enjoy the ride. I've never played competitively, though I'd like to one day. I've been wanting to for years, but before I even beat a generation's games, the next generation comes out, so I'm never quite caught up enough. (I do, after all, have three jobs and a Master's Thesis to work on.)


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> So I finally got my head wrapped around IVs and EVs and how breeding essentially works; thread now talks about shiny values
> 
> Anyways, I hatched 5 Eevees. There's one with perfect stats (at 6) (is this the 5IV phenomenon?) and the others are lacking slightly in 1 stat (at 5). Anyone wants one?



Yes please! If you haven't given them away yet xD

Regarding the TSV thing, how do you know what TSV your egg has if it is always randomly generated?


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 20, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Yes please! If you haven't given them away yet xD
> 
> Regarding the TSV thing, how do you know what TSV your egg has if it is always randomly generated?



You'd check it yourself through Instacheck, or have someone else check it for you.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 20, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> You'd check it yourself through Instacheck, or have someone else check it for you.



So basically every time I hatch an egg, I have to Instacheck it?


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 20, 2013)

It's probably best to check in batches of eggs, to knock out say 5 or 6 at a time. However, if you use the RNG method that Seto posted a few pages back, then you'll always know which eggs to check. Or, you could save before you hatch an egg; hatch it; check it's IVs in Kiloude; decide if you want to keep it or not--if yes you'd reset to just before you hatch it and check its ESV, and if no, just try again.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 20, 2013)

Thread uses shiny talk. 

Daft is confused. It hurts itself in its confusion 



Lortastic said:


> Yes please! If you haven't given them away yet xD
> 
> Regarding the TSV thing, how do you know what TSV your egg has if it is always randomly generated?



No problem, I'm just gonna need your 3DS Friend Code. Mine's in my signature.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 20, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> It's probably best to check in batches of eggs, to knock out say 5 or 6 at a time. However, if you use the RNG method that Seto posted a few pages back, then you'll always know which eggs to check. Or, you could save before you hatch an egg; hatch it; check it's IVs in Kiloude; decide if you want to keep it or not--if yes you'd reset to just before you hatch it and check its ESV, and if no, just try again.



Ok. that is a hell lot more complicated and bothersome than I thought.



Daftvirgin said:


> Thread uses shiny talk.
> 
> Daft is confused. It hurts itself in its confusion
> 
> ...



Mine is 5370-1530-7014

Do you need anything in particular?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 20, 2013)

I found someone on Reddit who matched one of my best egg's TSV and now I have a shiny Froakie named Itachi with four perfect IVs =DDD


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 20, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Ok. that is a hell lot more complicated and bothersome than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's why it's easier to have Instacheck yourself, if you can, because you don't have to wait on anyone to check your values. It's still better than needing to hatch who knows how many eggs, though.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 20, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Yeah, that's why it's easier to have Instacheck yourself, if you can, because you don't have to wait on anyone to check your values. It's still better than needing to hatch who knows how many eggs, though.



Yeah unless someone wants me to hatch a shiny for them, I'll probably stick to finding one on chance because a guaranteed shiny kinda diminishes the excitement and value of it. That's just me though.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 20, 2013)

I need a male Dragon Dancer to breed with my scrafty, anyone have one?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 20, 2013)

>comes in this thread, sees discussion about how to ease shiny hunting and hatching.

Lazy-ass kids. Back in my day we had to _work_ for our shinies.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 20, 2013)

Go back to the retirement home, Yami.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 20, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I need a male Dragon Dancer to breed with my scrafty, anyone have one?


I've got spare Bagon.


Yami Munesanzun said:


> >comes in this thread, sees discussion about how to ease shiny hunting and hatching.
> 
> Lazy-ass kids. Back in my day we had to _work_ for our shinies.



Who're you calling kid, ya old coot? I've been on this Pok?train since Red and Yellow


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 20, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> >comes in this thread, sees discussion about how to ease shiny hunting and hatching.
> 
> Lazy-ass kids. Back in my day we had to _work_ for our shinies.



In all seriousness, it is ridiculous how some are getting all pissy about it. I've played these games since Gen I, and I really can't fault a person at all for using whatever resources are available to them. I stated it before but the only problem I have is giving pokemon impossible/illegal abilities or moves.

Ice Punch is so elusive this gen, I'm glad I have a smeargle at least...


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 20, 2013)

Moody Smeargle is so fun to use. I made mine learn Spore, Protect, Substitute and Baton Pass xD


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 20, 2013)

blunt said:


> Go back to the retirement home, Yami.






BiNexus said:


> Who're you calling kid, ya old coot? I've been on this Pok?train since *Red and Yellow*



oh I'm _sure_. 




			
				Seto said:
			
		

> *In all seriousness*, it is ridiculous how some are getting all pissy about it. I've played these games since Gen I, and I really can't fault a person at all for using whatever resources are available to them. I stated it before but the only problem I have is giving pokemon impossible/illegal abilities or moves.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 20, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> oh I'm _sure_.



What, are you going to tell me you've been playing since the long since forgotten Monochrome Version?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 20, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> What, are you going to tell me you've been playing since the long since forgotten Monochrome Version?



no, I've been playing since _*Red, Blue, and Green.*_


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 20, 2013)

And so have I; I said I've been playing since Red and Yellow, the former coming out at the same time as Blue and Green, R and Y happened to be the ones I played 

I second Blunt; you should retire and save what's left of your eyesight Yami


----------



## GMF (Nov 20, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> >comes in this thread, sees discussion about how to ease shiny hunting and hatching.
> 
> Lazy-ass kids. Back in my day we had to _work_ for our shinies.



I'm happy I got a Shiny Froakie from TSV, I tried MMing for one but it wasn't happening. Plus the Foriegn parent had 31 iv's in attk instead of sp.attk so even when it did finally hatch I would've been frustrated because knowing my luck that's exactly what I would of gotten in that Froakie. I've already hatched close to 2,000 eggs to get my other shiny's. If I could find foreign parents with better Ivs I might continue trying MM, because it's nice to have a shiny with your own OT. But usually people who have them always want something ridiculous. 

I could try that Rnging method for a shiny Lugia but here I am SRing away on SS.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2013)

Just got to the megalucario part
Yessssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 20, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> And so have I; I said I've been playing since Red and Yellow, the former coming out at the same time as Blue and Green, R and Y happened to be the ones I played
> 
> I second Blunt; you should retire and save what's left of your eyesight Yami



i see the joke went way over your head.

moving on: Hotel Marine Snow.

How many of you here know what Marine Snow even is?


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 20, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> i see the joke went way over your head.
> 
> moving on: Hotel Marine Snow.
> 
> How many of you here know what Marine Snow even is?




*Spoiler*: __ 



That you've been playing since Pok?mon Light version? Or that you've played Pok?mon since...light itself? Those aren't very good jokes 




.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 20, 2013)

Finished packing up my Gen 5 boxes for next month...

After all the work I spent getting tutor moves in, I still managed saved up 166 spare Green Shards, and 54 Yellow. If anyone wants tutors from either of those collectors, I don't mind helping out.

List if anyone's interested >


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2013)

Shit I've been pokemon since SMT came out on the NES


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> .



such a quality name for a hotel, right?


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 21, 2013)

kinda spoilery,dont click if you dont want to be spoiled.about 2 certain megas.


*Spoiler*: __ 



for looking exactly the same,they're pretty different huh?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 21, 2013)

Those are weeks old lol.


----------



## GMF (Nov 21, 2013)

I just lost twice in a row in Battle Spot, then in my  third match against someone they send out a Ninjask first. I send out my Noivern they use protect and gets the speed boost then uses substitue, but since Noviern has infiltrator they faint and then after thinking this one's going pretty well the person Disconnects on me. 



*Spoiler*: __ 








I admit I get upset about some of the losses I've had in Random Matchup/Battle Spot but not once have disconnected on somebody. 

Well at least I have my shiny Greninja. Think I'll sleep now.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 21, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Mine is 5370-1530-7014
> 
> Do you need anything in particular?



alright, added.

Nope, this is just a test to see how breeding works. Just gimme a cool pok?mon, not some lame-ass backwards pok?retard.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 21, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> kinda spoilery,dont click if you dont want to be spoiled.about 2 certain megas.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





blunt said:


> Those are weeks old lol.



Yeah, the pics are old. But we do know the stats now

Mega Latios ~ 80/110/80/180/110/140. 
Mega Latias ~ 80/80/110/110/180/140. 

180 w/ Adaptability 

My body was not ready for this


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 21, 2013)

those will be excellent for trolling people online,since the megas look the same.

"now is that Psychic or Fairy?"


----------



## Alaude (Nov 21, 2013)

We can see the Pokemon before it mega evolves though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 21, 2013)

I've just ordered my 3DS and a Pokemon Y.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 21, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Yeah, the pics are old. But we do know the stats now
> 
> Mega Latios ~ 80/110/80/180/110/140.
> Mega Latias ~ 80/80/110/110/180/140.
> ...



If Latios gets adaptability, its going to be the hardest hitting pokemon in the game, next to choice specs waterspout from Kyogre.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 21, 2013)

lol
people are RAGING

they want dragonite to be the fairy dragon with multiscale not latias
lol
just lol


----------



## Ghost (Nov 21, 2013)

to be fair those megas look terrible and fairy/dragon would suit dragonite


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 21, 2013)

Fairy/Dragon has a lot of weakness though. Poison, Fairy, Ice, Rock, and Steel.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 21, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> If Latios gets adaptability, its going to be the hardest hitting pokemon in the game, *next to choice specs waterspout from Kyogre*.



...and Spec'd Psycho Boost Deoxys-A 

Mega Latias kind of takes a huge shit on Goodra. It has less bulk than the Assault Vest sets, but the speed easily makes up for it.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 21, 2013)

wait,rock?


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 21, 2013)

Rock is super effective against ice.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 21, 2013)

fairy/dragon tho.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 21, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> those will be excellent for trolling people online,since the megas look the same.
> 
> "now is that Psychic or Fairy?"



Zoroark isn't the only genjutsu using Pok?mon anymore 

MLatias and MLatios stepped u their game.

Also, I love 'their' design; freakin' purple jet awesomeness.

I wonder if their shiny forms do differ though and(, if not,) what color they'll have


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 21, 2013)

Nothing saying Mega Dragonite can't still be Dragon/Fairy, though it's unlikely it'll retain Multiscale (do any 'mons retain their Ability after going Mega? I thought they all changed).


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 21, 2013)

Scizor, Abomasnow, Tyranitar, Medicham, and Blaziken keep their abilities, so it's possible.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 21, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> Scizor, Abomasnow, Tyranitar, Medicham, and Blaziken keep their abilities, so it's possible.


Oh, well in that case... 

Honestly, I'd love to see Dragonite get a /Water typing.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> ...and Spec'd Psycho Boost Deoxys-A
> 
> Mega Latias kind of takes a huge shit on Goodra. It has less bulk than the Assault Vest sets, but the speed easily makes up for it.



Not even close

Choice specs Kyogre water spout - 65.7% - 77.5% on a Blissey
Choice specs Deoxys A  Psycho Boost - 47.2% - 55.6% on a Blissey
Mega Latios Draco Meteor - 63% - 74.2% on a Blissey

Kyogre is still the only special attacker that can 2hko a Blissey without stealth rocks/spikes.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm sorry mate, but:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*252 SpA Adaptability Latios Draco Meteor vs. 4 HP / 252+ SpD Blissey: 212-250 (32.51 - 38.34%) -- 2.49% chance to 3HKO
252 SpA Adaptability Latios Draco Meteor vs. 252 HP / 252+ SpD Blissey: 212-250 (29.69 - 35.01%) -- guaranteed 4HKO
252 SpA Adaptability Latios Draco Meteor vs. 252 HP / 0+ SpD Blissey: 256-302 (35.85 - 42.29%) -- 93.02% chance to 3HKO*

*252 SpA Choice Specs Deoxys-A Psycho Boost vs. 4 HP / 252+ SpD Blissey: 237-280 (36.34 - 42.94%) -- 98.63% chance to 3HKO
252 SpA Choice Specs Deoxys-A Psycho Boost vs. 252 HP / 252+ SpD Blissey: 237-280 (33.19 - 39.21%) -- 13.31% chance to 3HKO
252 SpA Choice Specs Deoxys-A Psycho Boost vs. 252 HP / 0+ SpD Blissey: 286-337 (40.05 - 47.19%) -- guaranteed 3HKO*




Timid MLatios and Naive Deoxys-A. I'm seeing comparable numbers, with Deoxys edging it out by a hair. I also factored Psycho Boost potentially being 130BP and not 140.

Those same Blissey get blasted by (healthy) Kyogre:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*252+ SpA Choice Specs Kyogre Water Spout vs. 4 HP / 252+ SpD Blissey in rain: 393-463 (60.27 - 71.01%) -- guaranteed 2HKO
252+ SpA Choice Specs Kyogre Water Spout vs. 252 HP / 252+ SpD Blissey in rain: 393-463 (55.04 - 64.84%) -- guaranteed 2HKO
252+ SpA Choice Specs Kyogre Water Spout vs. 252 HP / 0+ SpD Blissey in rain: 474-558 (66.38 - 78.15%) -- guaranteed 2HKO*




What calculator were you using? I'm using 
I think what may have happened is Latios still had Choice Specs when you did the calcs, as well as maybe a Modest nature, because I get this after all that:

*252+ SpA Choice Specs Adaptability Latios Draco Meteor vs. 252 HP / 0 SpD Blissey: 460-542 (64.42 - 75.91%) -- guaranteed 2HKO*

Still a beast but Blissey walls it if it doesn't carry Psyshock (you'd be crazy not to run it anyway).


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 21, 2013)

well I know that I'm like everyone else going to be transferring my 5+ boxes of trained pokemanz over to Y when the time comes. 

Would people be liking me to be breeding them things when that happens? 

Just a fair warning: You get what you get. The only time I do "srs" breeding it when it's for egg moves.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Nice ​


----------



## Blunt (Nov 21, 2013)

That fucking bastard needs to reveal his shit already.


----------



## lacey (Nov 21, 2013)

Got Y yesterday, already raging over the fact that there's no PC in Aquacorde, so I have to go to Satalune to release the Pikachu that don't have Light Balls. :/

Females have the higher chance of holding it, correct? Still plan on wandering around until I get one, but it's getting ridiculous since my Fennekin's already at level 10. 



saikyou said:


> to be fair those megas look terrible and fairy/dragon would suit dragonite



Honestly, those shots make it look better than the initial leaked images. Still not very impressive though.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 21, 2013)

Xerneas looks like a bitch compared to Yveltal. That's why I got Y in the first place 

And Mega Charizard Y's design looks cooler than Mega Charizard X's, despite the latter's cooler color scheme.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 21, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Got Y yesterday, already raging over the fact that there's no PC in Aquacorde, so I have to go to Satalune to release the Pikachu that don't have Light Balls. :/
> 
> Females have the higher chance of holding it, correct? Still plan on wandering around until I get one, but it's getting ridiculous since my Fennekin's already at level 10.


Do you have a Scatterbug with Compound Eyes? Pretty sure you can get those in the first town where there are wild pokemon and that brings your odds of finding a Light Ball from 5% to 20%.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I'm sorry mate, but:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Was the calculator I was using, I probably forgot to take choice specs off.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> Do you have a Scatterbug with Compound Eyes? Pretty sure you can get those in the first town where there are wild pokemon and that brings your odds of finding a Light Ball from 5% to 20%.



Also, catching a Pikachu and having it as the first Pok?mon in your Party really boosts your odds of encountering another Pikachu (though you probably know this already, ♥ Comatose ♥).


----------



## Blunt (Nov 21, 2013)

Well the Scatterbug needs to be the first in your party to get the benefit from Compound Eyes.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> Well the Scatterbug needs to be the first in your party to get the benefit from Compound Eyes.



Yes, but this way there're two ways to ease the hunting pain.


----------



## lacey (Nov 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> Do you have a Scatterbug with Compound Eyes? Pretty sure you can get those in the first town where there are wild pokemon and that brings your odds of finding a Light Ball from 5% to 20%.



No, because I didn't even know about that, and I didn't want it in my party to start with, haha. I'll have to find one of those if I don't get any luck the next time I try it. 



Scizor said:


> Also, catching a Pikachu and having it as the first Pok?mon in your Party really boosts your odds of encountering another Pikachu (though you probably know this already, ♥ Comatose ♥).



S'what I've been doing. (: Been having a male in the front, since it appears to me that Static draws in the opposite gender more than the same gender. I'm fairly certain I read somewhere that females have a higher chance of carrying it than males, so...


----------



## Scizor (Nov 21, 2013)

Does anyone have a Weak Armor Kabuto to spare for me (preferably a female one)?

I've got plenty of decent IV Froakies to spare (or some other Pok?mon, possibly)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 21, 2013)

trying to breed the perfect machop with the elemental punches and bullet punch is a pain! 

I mean the IVs are no problem, but I need No Guard for dynamicpunch and they keep coming out with Guts!


----------



## lacey (Nov 21, 2013)

If I catch a Scatterbug with Compound Eyes, does it have to be at the front of the party to increase the chances of finding a Light Ball, or can it just be in my team?

If it has to be at the front, I'd rather just keep using Static Pikachu and take my chances with that. Also, what are the chances of Scatterbug having Compound Eyes?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 21, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> lol
> people are RAGING
> 
> they want dragonite to be the fairy dragon with multiscale not latias
> ...



this is the first time I'm hearing about people wanting M-Dragonite being fairy/dragon 

but why dragonite?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 21, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> this is the first time I'm hearing about people wanting M-Dragonite being fairy/dragon
> 
> but why dragonite?



I think because it's (arguably) the cutest looking Dragon.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 21, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I think because it's (arguably) the cutest looking Dragon.



Goomy disagrees.

Goomy does not like your implication.

Goomy is coming for you.

I hope your affairs are in order.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow there are even damage calculators?

I just judge everything by how much the HP drops.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 21, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 i think Groudon needs a darker shade of red there.he looks kinda cartoony.he is supossed to look cartoony,but more than usual.nice though!


----------



## Scizor (Nov 21, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Goomy disagrees.
> 
> Goomy does not like your implication.
> 
> ...



(arguably)

(arguably)

*(arguably)*

*(arguably)*


----------



## Blunt (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm getting really sick of this guy and his leaks. He needs to share his methods. All the hackers on GBATemp and ProjectPokemon have pretty much given up.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 21, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Does anyone have a Weak Armor Kabuto to spare for me (preferably a female one)?
> 
> I've got plenty of decent IV Froakies to spare (or some other Pok?mon, possibly)



How do you even get a Kabuto in the first place?


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 21, 2013)

Glittering Cave; smashing rocks gives you the chance of obtaining any of the fossils from the previous games.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 21, 2013)

Also, Kanto fossils are Y exclusive (bar Aerodactyl). Hoenn fossils go to X.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 21, 2013)

sweet! i always liked the Kanto ones more.the other gen fossils are unobtainable yet huh?


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh wow so Rock Smash does have some other use besides items.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 21, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> sweet! i always liked the Kanto ones more.the other gen fossils are unobtainable yet huh?



The Sinnoh & Unova ones are actually available to both.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> The Sinnoh & Unova ones are actually available to both.



well thats convenient


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 21, 2013)

Scizor said:


> (arguably)
> 
> (arguably)
> 
> ...



The damage has already been done.

Goomy comes _now_.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 21, 2013)

alleged stats for the 3 extra mons


----------



## Bioness (Nov 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]LIsIdfNTC0M[/YOUTUBE]

Seriously been listening this on loop for the past 2 hours


----------



## Bioness (Nov 21, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> alleged stats for the 3 extra mons



The Psychic/Ghost seems like the only decent one.


----------



## GMF (Nov 21, 2013)

Not X and Y related but I caught a shiny Lugia today.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 21, 2013)

after how much soft resetting?


----------



## GMF (Nov 21, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> after how much soft resetting?



Started 3 days ago. On my notebook I have 1120, but it's actually more because there were a few times were I mindlessly did a reset.

Unfortunately it didn't get the nature I wanted (I got Queit) since I had an abra with synchronize but still it's awesome. 

Ivs

Hp: 28-30
Atk: 29-31
Def: 9-11
Sp.A: 5-6
Sp.D: 30-31
Speed: 5-6

The only thing I'm mad about was that I had no choice but to use the masterball.  Was saving that for Suicune.

I froze when it came across the screen.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 21, 2013)

Wasn't sure if I'd like anime Serena. She's definitely not the same personality as the game version, but I love both. pek


----------



## Blunt (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey, anybody know of any good YouTube battlers for X/Y? shofu has some interesting battles but he's so fucking annoying.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 21, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Wasn't sure if I'd like anime Serena. She's definitely not the same personality as the game version, but I love both. pek



I like all of the girls a bit more in the anime/manga tbh

Dat AshxSerena tho 

Did not see that coming



blunt said:


> Hey, anybody know of any good YouTube battlers for X/Y? shofu has some interesting battles but he's so fucking annoying.



I like  personally


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 21, 2013)

GMF said:


> Started 3 days ago. On my notebook I have 1120, but it's actually more because there were a few times were I mindlessly did a reset.
> 
> Unfortunately it didn't get the nature I wanted (I got Queit) since I had an abra with synchronize but still it's awesome.
> 
> ...



Imagine it was your game that froze


----------



## lacey (Nov 21, 2013)

Bioness said:


> [YOUTUBE]LIsIdfNTC0M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Seriously been listening this on loop for the past 2 hours



I'm actually glad that I decided to play this game without my iPod, and just listening to the game's audio. Probably my favourite soundtrack next to HG/SS.


----------



## GMF (Nov 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Imagine it was your game that froze



I'd rather not.  I was worried about that happening too.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 22, 2013)

I like Shofu.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 22, 2013)

Shofu's great!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 22, 2013)

This one battle he had 

[youtube]QmQF5o7C24E[/youtube]

I was rolling


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 22, 2013)

My perfect Azumarill is finished.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 22, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> My perfect Azumarill is finished.



Didn't that take you like a month to do?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 22, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Didn't that take you like a month to do?



I stopped playing Pok?mon for some time. Been playing COD, and watching anime.


----------



## ElementX (Nov 22, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> alleged stats for the 3 extra mons



Those are probably fake. Hidden legendaries are usually not revealed until Game Freak puts out the event...which usually coincides with some movie. The guide wouldn't have them listed.


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 22, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Those are probably fake. Hidden legendaries are usually not revealed until Game Freak puts out the event...which usually coincides with some movie. The guide wouldn't have them listed.



I doubt they're fake.

Meloetta, Keldeo and Genesect were already ‘discovered’ in game when Black and White were released.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 22, 2013)

I like Xenon3120 the most of the Pokemon battlers I've seen on Youtube. I recommend him to you people.


----------



## lacey (Nov 23, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> This one battle he had
> 
> [youtube]QmQF5o7C24E[/youtube]
> 
> I was rolling



Oh my god that was awesome.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 23, 2013)

blunt said:


> Hey, anybody know of any good YouTube battlers for X/Y? shofu has some interesting battles but he's so fucking annoying.



What exactly are you looking for? NotBlameTruth is pretty good and I personally like Wilechase. I wish Killernacho would start battling again.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 23, 2013)

Anyone here have a good field pokemon with good IVs to borrow?


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 23, 2013)

man,Limber Hawlucha is a decent Paraflinch Togekiss counter.give it Poison Jab and you're set


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 23, 2013)

NotBlameTruth is cool to watch. He has like 6 accounts in 1900 lul.


Who does more damage with full attack EVs,Mega Kangaskhan or Mega Pinsir


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 23, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> NotBlameTruth is cool to watch. He has like 6 accounts in 1900 lul.
> 
> 
> Who does more damage with full attack EVs,Mega Kangaskhan or Mega Pinsir



Mega Kangaskhan does.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*252 Atk Mega Pinsir (Jolly) Earthquake vs. 252 HP / 252+ Def Shuckle: 48-57 (19.6 - 23.3%)
252 Atk Parental Bond Mega Kangaskhan (Jolly) Earthquake vs. 252 HP / 252+ Def Shuckle: 61-73 (25 - 29.9%)*

If MegaKhan runs Adamant:

*252+ Atk Parental Bond Mega Kangaskhan Earthquake vs. 252 HP / 252+ Def Shuckle: 67-81 (27.4 - 33.1%)*


----------



## ElementX (Nov 23, 2013)

What said:


> I doubt they're fake.
> 
> Meloetta, Keldeo and Genesect were already ?discovered? in game when Black and White were released.



I'm talking about the stats not the pokemon themselves.


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 23, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Mega Kangaskhan does.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Cool, thanks.


----------



## Grimsley (Nov 23, 2013)

i finally fucking got the game and a 3ds (well my brother did doesnt mean i cant play on it right? ) 

recommend some good pokemons for the team? especially early on in the game


----------



## Blunt (Nov 23, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> i finally fucking got the game and a 3ds (well my brother did doesnt mean i cant play on it right? )
> 
> recommend some good pokemons for the team? especially early on in the game


You're better off looking through the Pokedex for what you like. Most of the good Pokemon this gen are available early on. The team I defeated the E4 with was assembled (with the exception of a single Pokemon) before I even got to the 2nd gym.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 23, 2013)

Froakie is the best starter pokemon, you should probably pick up a honedge as well.


----------



## Grimsley (Nov 23, 2013)

how early on can you get that gooey gray dragon?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 23, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> how early on can you get that gooey gray dragon?


You get Goomy past the halfway point, if I remember right. In a swampy area before the 6th Gym.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 23, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Froakie is the best starter pokemon, you should probably pick up a honedge as well.


That is certainly debatable when it comes to in-game use. Especially without Protean.


----------



## Island (Nov 23, 2013)

blunt said:


> That is certainly debatable when it comes to in-game use. Especially without Protean.


Chesnaught is way too slow and has too many weaknesses to be useful. Plus, it doesn't have many moves with decent power _and_ decent PP. You jump from really weak moves with high PP to really strong ones with low PP or low accuracy really quickly. Plus, if you run Lucario, Chesnaught's Fighting-type attacks get dwarfed by Aura Sphere, or alternatively, if you run Aegislash, it gets dwarfed by Sacred Sword.

Delphox doesn't really have decent coverage. It only really learns fire and psychic moves plus Shadow Ball and no way to put down its weaknesses. If you run Aegislash, having Shadow Ball would be redundant. Likewise, using Delphox means you probably shouldn't raise Charizard or get to play around with either Pyroar or Talonflame.

Greninja can run Surf, Dark Pulse, Ice Beam, and Extrasensory. Ice Beam stops Grass-types and Dragon-types, and Extrasensory makes Greninja the only starter who can learn a move belonging to a type of another starter. The only downside is that Tyranitar would be somewhat redundant if you pick Greninja due to both of them being part Dark-type.

The game is easy enough that it doesn't matter which you choose, so it depends on what kind of team you want. Overall, I think that Greninja not only gives the best coverage but also is the most flexible for the kind of team you want. An ideal team with Greninja for me includes either Aegislash or Lucario, Charizard or Pyroar/Talonflame, and then some Dragon-type, possibly Goodra or Garchomp.

It depends largely on your team. If you want maximum coverage, you don't want more than one of the same type, meaning certain Pok?mon shouldn't be used with certain starters.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 23, 2013)

Fucking hell, I keep losing against my friend.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 23, 2013)

I found all of the Starters to be good this gen. 

Especially when they work together in Rotation or 3v3.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 23, 2013)

I have all kanto and kalos starters  not like that's a feat or anything


----------



## Blunt (Nov 23, 2013)

Island said:


> *Delphox doesn't really have decent coverage.* It only really learns fire and psychic moves plus Shadow Ball and no way to put down its weaknesses. If you run Aegislash, having Shadow Ball would be redundant. Likewise, using Delphox means you probably shouldn't raise Charizard or get to play around with either Pyroar or Talonflame.


With Grass Knot, Aura Sphere, Psyshock and Shadow Ball it can hit all it's weaknesses for SE damage which is all the coverage one really needs in-game. Psyshock lets it go after Special Walls that don't resist Psychic-type. And if you're running a Sun Team it can make great use of Solar Beam. 

Greninja is certainly better for competitive play, but in-game he really isn't that much better than Delphox, if at all. Especially since you can't get Protean until post-game.


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 23, 2013)

Island said:


> The game is easy enough that it doesn't matter which you choose, so it depends on what kind of team you want. Overall, I think that Greninja not only gives the best coverage but also is the most flexible for the kind of team you want. *An ideal team with Greninja for me includes either Aegislash or Lucario, Charizard or Pyroar/Talonflame, and then some Dragon-type, possibly Goodra or Garchomp.*
> 
> It depends largely on your team. If you want maximum coverage, you don't want more than one of the same type, meaning certain Pok?mon shouldn't be used with certain starters.




Sounds kinda like my team; Greninja, Charizard, Lucario, Meowstic, Florges and Flygon. It's been kicking all kinds of ass, and they were all available before even reaching the 2nd gym (with the exception of Flygon and Flab?b?'s final evolution) as blunt said. 

And I know it might not be the most competitively viable team, but I don't really care much for that, so leave my Pok?manz alone 

I'm liking where Gamefreak is going, making these early-story obtainable Pok?mon viable for the whole game without having to continuously keep them grossly over-leveled. Previously it was such a shame when you got attached to one of those, and then realized just how poorly it was doing compared to the rest of the team halfway through the game...


----------



## Island (Nov 23, 2013)

blunt said:


> With Grass Knot, Aura Sphere, Psyshock and Shadow Ball it can hit all it's weaknesses for SE damage which is all the coverage one really needs in-game. Psyshock lets it go after Special Walls that don't resist Psychic-type. And if you're running a Sun Team it can make great use of Solar Beam.


You can't get Aura Sphere on Delphox, at least not according to Bulbapedia.

Grass Knot isn't as useful in-game as it is in competitive play since there's a much larger variety of weights. You also won't run into many opponents that will survive Extrasensory but not Psyshock. In-game opponents don't have preferential natures, EVs, or anything to give them that kind of staying power.

Likewise, running a Sun Team in-game would be pointless. You don't need that kind of setup when you could just as easily OHKO an opponent with a super-effective move and be done with it. An ideal in-game team is one with enough coverage so that you can OHKO with super-effective hits and move along. Advanced setups or strategy-specific teams are overkill, and you'd probably spend more time setting them up than you would be just outright attacking. This is especially true since most in-game opponents don't have full teams; the turn you spent using Sunny Day could have been spent wiping out 1/3 or your opponent's team unless you're using Mega Charizard Y with Drought, in which case, you might as well just give _him_ Solar Beam and go wild. If you do that, you're not using a Sun Team. You're using Charizard.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Nov 23, 2013)

I hatched a shiny male Modest Espurr today but it didn't have Prankster. 
Even worse, I only bothered because I thought shiny male Meowstic
was black. (Google tricked me)


----------



## Island (Nov 23, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> Sounds kinda like my team; Greninja, Charizard, Lucario, Meowstic, Florges and Flygon. It's been kicking all kinds of ass, and they were all available before even reaching the 2nd gym (with the exception of Flygon and Flab?b?'s final evolution) as blunt said.


Flygon is one of my favorites of all time, but I just had to use Garchomp over it.

Mine was Greninja, Charizard, Venusaur, Garchomp, Lucario, and Ampharos.



Robert Haydn said:


> I hatched a shiny male Modest Espurr today but it didn't have Prankster.
> Even worse, I only bothered because I thought shiny male Meowstic
> was black. (Google tricked me)


I caught a shiny Smoochum yesterday. Fortunately, it was Timid, but unfortunately, Jynx is completely useless. I don't even know what to do with it.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 23, 2013)

Does anybody still think Jynx may get a Mega Evolution? I think so, because ever single other Pok?mon on that copyright list got one. It is weird that its stone wasn't in-game like the rest of the Pok?mon, but it may be like Lati@s and come through some form of event.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 23, 2013)

Shinies aren't really made to be used competitively unless you get extremely lucky. They are basically collectibles.


----------



## Island (Nov 23, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Shinies aren't really made to be used competitively unless you get extremely lucky. They are basically collectibles.


If you have a shiny with a preferential nature, I don't see why not unless you're going balls out with IVs.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm more upset that the color isn't actually better than the original.
I accept that shiny Pokemon are trophies but a shiny that doesn't
look as good as it's normal color is completely useless.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 23, 2013)

My friend: "Hey how come the Tyrunt I got from the fossil is blue? Aren't they supposed to be red?"

FUUUUUU Lucky woman!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 23, 2013)

Scraggy hordes are zubat-tier

SAND-ATTACK SAND-ATTACK SAND-ATTACK SAND-ATTACK SAND-ATTACK SAND-ATTACK


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 24, 2013)

I have almost all the Pok?mon I need for my final party: Frogadier, Charmeleon, Ralts, Riolu, Budew, and my HM Slave Bunnelby. I just need a Honedge, which I should be able to obtain in the near future (I'm on Route 5 and it's on Route 6), and then it's just a matter of evolving my Pok?mon and teaching them the moves I want them to know.


*Spoiler*: _My planned final team, for anyone who's interested_ 



Greninja: Surf (HM03), Dark Pulse (TM97), Extrasensory (Level 49), Ice Beam (TM13)
Charizard: Flamethrower (Level 47), Air Slash (Relearn), Solar Beam (TM22), Focus Blast (TM52)
Gardevoir: Psychic (Level 40), Moonblast (Relearn), Thunderbolt (TM24), Shadow Ball (TM30)
Roserade: Petal Blizzard (Level 50 as Roselia), Sludge Bomb (TM36), Shadow Ball (TM30), Dazzling Gleam (TM99)
Lucario: Close Combat (Level 55), Dragon Pulse (Level 60), Extreme Speed (Level 65), Earthquake (TM26)
Aegislash: Autotomize (Level 18), Iron Head (Level 45), Sacred Sword (Level 51), Shadow Ball (TM30)

Hurray for having three mega evolvers! My fianc?e actually came up with the majority of this setup. Comments and suggestions are welcome.




I considered raising a Mega Blaziken as well. My Mystery Gift Torchic evolved into a Combusken after the battle with Professor Sycamore and his Kanto starters. I thought about taking Bulbasaur from him so I'd have a starter of each type, but instead I chose Charmander and sent Combusken to the PC. I never even got to use his new form.


----------



## lacey (Nov 24, 2013)

I pretty much just run from every hoard.

Can't be bothered to spend all that time on them. :<


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 24, 2013)

This just happened to me.

This is my method: 

Get six MM eggs for Charmander, then go Safari until all have been done. Get 6 more, repeat.

Got 2 Shiny Garchomps, nothing yet for a Shiny Charmander.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 24, 2013)

Still no Shinies at all for me.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 25, 2013)

Shiny Talonflame doesn't look like I imagined, read: what the pictures I SAW led me to think. Damn fans; colouring Talonflame gold and getting my hopes up  though I shouldn't really be complaining.

Shiny Pok?mon I've obtained from the TSV method so far: Tentacool, Phantump, Noibat, Fletchling, Magikarp and Honedge.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 25, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Shiny Talonflame doesn't look like I imagine (read: what the pictures I SAW) led me to think. Damn fans; colouring Talonflame gold and getting my hopes up  though I shouldn't really be complaining.
> 
> Shiny Pok?mon I've obtained from the TSV method so far: Tentacool, *Phantump*, Noibat, Fletchling, Magikarp and Honedge.


I will murder your family.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 25, 2013)

blunt said:


> I will murder your family.



B-b-b-b-b-but it's so cute


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blunt (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## BiNexus (Nov 25, 2013)

I'll get back to you on that 

Good luck getting it though 

Night, all.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 25, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I'll get back to you on that
> 
> Good luck getting it though
> 
> Night, all.



Leaving the thread with style.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 25, 2013)

Good, good, troll blunt even more.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 25, 2013)

I will do this to you


----------



## Scizor (Nov 25, 2013)

Turns out Weak Armor Kabuto can't be obtained (yet)  

Swift Swim will do, then.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 25, 2013)

blunt said:


> I will do this to you



​


----------



## Blunt (Nov 25, 2013)

Question for people with Instacheck. How do you check an egg's TSV after you find out your own? Do you need to show it in a trade with another person or can you check it in Wonder Trade or something else?

Having to keep someone in a trade with me as I check 40+ eggs sounds like a pain in the ass (for the other person).


----------



## Blunt (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the help, everyone. 

My Shiny Value is 3375.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 25, 2013)

blunt said:


> Thanks for the help, everyone.



You're welcome

​


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 25, 2013)

blunt said:


> Thanks for the help, everyone.
> 
> My Shiny Value is 3375.



It's not that hard, regardless of who has Instacheck. Just have a box prepared of eggs, and show each in turn, until you're done. It'll honestly take 1min-2min tops, and Instacheck has a nice "Copy to clipboard" option that will record the Species, Nature, Gender, IVs, and of course the ESV of each egg. 

Also, I'll add you to the database.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 25, 2013)

I caught a shiny lilipup, but i have no use for it...


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 25, 2013)

It all makes sense to me now


----------



## Blunt (Nov 25, 2013)

Somebody wanna help me check my egg's SVs? Don't really need anything from you, just need to be able to show them so I can record their numbers.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VUySlxp2spU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Nov 25, 2013)

Found some people with TSV's that match some of my eggs. 

Now to play the waiting game.


----------



## Island (Nov 25, 2013)

Bioness said:


> [YOUTUBE]VUySlxp2spU[/YOUTUBE]


Boxcar hobo lol.


----------



## GMF (Nov 26, 2013)

This thread is magic, caught Shiny Suicune after reading some posts in this thread yesterday. Zapdos is next. :33


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 26, 2013)

Do you really have to talk with a NPC on 11 PM to obtain Substitute? 



GMF said:


> This thread is magic, caught *Shiny Suicune* after reading some posts in this thread yesterday. Zapdos is next. :33



You're kidding.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 26, 2013)

GMF said:


> This thread is magic, caught Shiny *Suicune* after reading some posts in this thread yesterday. Zapdos is next. :33


Wut now?


----------



## Alaude (Nov 26, 2013)

GMF said:


> This thread is magic, caught Shiny Suicune after reading some posts in this thread yesterday. Zapdos is next. :33



Shiny Suicune 

But why would you want a Shiny Zapdos there's almost no difference. Well for the sake of it being shiny I guess.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 26, 2013)

Is going for Perfect IV's really necessary? It seems like an OCD thing sorta. Yes, it's easier to do in this game though still a tad tedious. But let's say you have a fragile Sweeper? Would you really need 31 IV's in SpD, and Defense? It seems to me, at the very least 4 or 5 perfect IV's would be fine (Speed, and HP probably being the universal necessities for most Pokemon). The same can be said for a SpAing Pokemon (like Alakazam). Is there really any reason to waste time investing in a perfect IV for Attack?


----------



## Velocity (Nov 26, 2013)

Masurao said:


> Is going for Perfect IV's really necessary? It seems like an OCD thing sorta. Yes, it's easier to do in this game though still a tad tedious. But let's say you have a fragile Sweeper? Would you really need 31 IV's in SpD, and Defense? It seems to me, at the very least 4 or 5 perfect IV's would be fine (Speed, and HP probably being the universal necessities for most Pokemon). The same can be said for a SpAing Pokemon (like Alakazam). Is there really any reason to waste time investing in a perfect IV for Attack?



Like I said aaaaaaaaages ago... The difference between having 22 IVs in Attack and 31 IVs in Attack actually works out to be 2 points of damage. Literally. The only stats you need to aim for 31 IVs in is actually HP and Speed. Everything else is fine as long as it's above 21.

It took me a whole weekend to breed an Absol with five perfect IVs and, honestly, it wasn't worth it. Come the end of next month, online is going to be flooded with pre-generated Pok?mon anyway.


----------



## lacey (Nov 26, 2013)

Island said:


> Boxcar hobo lol.



He certainly looks the part, lol.



GMF said:


> This thread is magic, caught *Shiny Suicune* after reading some posts in this thread yesterday. Zapdos is next. :33



_If_ that's true, I fucking hate you.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 26, 2013)

I've asked this twice before, but nobody's ever answered:

For those of you with my FC, what's my Friend Safari type?


----------



## GMF (Nov 26, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Do you really have to talk with a NPC on 11 PM to obtain Substitute?
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding.



Nope, not kidding. 



blunt said:


> Wut now?



You heard correctly. :33



Alaude said:


> Shiny Suicune
> 
> But why would you want a Shiny Zapdos there's almost no difference. Well for the sake of it being shiny I guess.



I know it's only slightly different, but I still wanted it.  The entire reason I restarted Soul Silver was to hunt shiny legendary's. Starting with Lugia, Suicune, then Zapdos. Got the first two, now all I need is Zapdos. After that then I don't know. hmm.


♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> He certainly looks the part, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> _If_ that's true, I fucking hate you.



I'm sorry but it's true.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 26, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I've asked this twice before, but nobody's ever answered:
> 
> For those of you with my FC, what's my Friend Safari type?



No one probably has your FC in the first place


----------



## Alaude (Nov 26, 2013)

GMF said:


> I know it's only slightly different, but I still wanted it.  The entire reason I restarted Soul Silver was to hunt shiny legendary's. Starting with Lugia, Suicune, then Zapdos. Got the first two, now all I need is Zapdos. After that then I don't know. hmm.



Shiny Groudon obviously


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 26, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Shiny Suicune
> 
> But why would you want a Shiny Zapdos there's almost no difference. Well for the sake of it being shiny I guess.



You haven't seen nothing yet.





Which one is the Shiny? 

@Yami, I added you ages ago and you never added me back. You probably have none of us, which is why no one's ever answered you.


----------



## GMF (Nov 26, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Shiny Groudon obviously



I was thinking of him, either that or Mewtwo.  

Shiny Mega Mewtwo Y.


----------



## Alaude (Nov 26, 2013)

I know Binexus, got that shiny Gible in Black 2 


@GMF just get both


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 26, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> @Yami, I added you ages ago and you never added me back. You probably have none of us, which is why no one's ever answered you.



@the loser quoted above me and Daft:

Yea, that's why I have people on my FC list and on my Friend Safari.

Because I don't have anyone's FC. 

And people have PM'd me telling me that they had added me, so. Y'know.though, Swarmy, you're not showing up for whatever reason

It's okay to feel stupid now, you two.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 26, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> @the loser quoted above me and Daft:
> 
> Yea, that's why I have people on my FC list and on my Friend Safari.
> 
> ...



Imaginary friend safaris and an imaginary friend's list


----------



## Blunt (Nov 26, 2013)

GMF said:


> Nope, not kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Soul silver. I thought you were talking about the gen vi games. 

Carry on.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 26, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Imaginary friend safaris and an imaginary friend's list



do I need to go get my "Slapping-a-Bitch" glove, Nexus?


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 26, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> do I need to go get my "Slapping-a-Bitch" glove, Nexus?



I have no say in the kinky things you do Yami, I am a gentleman


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## BiNexus (Nov 26, 2013)

Poor cat, so unsuspecting.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 26, 2013)

first garchomp you posted is shiny. I was looking for shiny garchomp just a minute ago


----------



## lacey (Nov 26, 2013)

GMF said:


> I'm sorry but it's true.


----------



## GMF (Nov 26, 2013)

Alaude said:


> I know Binexus, got that shiny Gible in Black 2
> 
> 
> @GMF just get both



SRing is a pain, I'll think about it though. 



blunt said:


> Oh, Soul silver. I thought you were talking about the gen vi games.
> 
> Carry on.



Yep SS, things would be a little off if I did it in X. 




♥ Comatose ♥ said:


>



I'm sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Nov 26, 2013)

Does anyone have any of the following Poke in their FS really need these as well as anyone with a Ditto FS as i have one but its my FS ... 

But heres the list of Poke im looking for from FS':



> Pinsir with Moxie
> Sableye with Prankster
> Gabite with Rough Skin
> Electabuzz with Vital Spirit
> ...


----------



## Blunt (Nov 26, 2013)

GOT MUH SHINY PHANTUMP


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 26, 2013)

Her permanent outfit


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 26, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Her permanent outfit



Nice, SPECTACULUR STYLE MAN

IS GENIUS. ZETTAI RYOUIKKI! 

MUCH SAVVY.




I miss my Yveltal.
And I miss my players


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 26, 2013)

Riley Escobar said:


> Does anyone have any of the following Poke in their FS really need these as well as anyone with a Ditto FS as i have one but its my FS ...
> 
> But heres the list of Poke im looking for from FS':



I've got spare Tyrouge and Bulletproof Quilladins if you're interested.



blunt said:


> GOT MUH SHINY PHANTUMP



Too bad it only stays a Phantump for like 20 seconds after you get it back 

But congrats


----------



## Blunt (Nov 26, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Too bad it only stays a Phantump for like 20 seconds after you get it back
> 
> But congrats


I know. 

I would've given the guy an everstone to have it hold if I knew. 

But daz okay. Am going for a Shiny Honedge next. Then Shuppet and Meditite.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 27, 2013)

Had a host of matches that I got a serious kick out of the other day 

If anyone wants to see :3

9YRW WWWW WWW3 9HBB
VV4G WWWW WWW3 9HSL
KHFW WWWW WWW3 9J58
HT8W WWWW WWW3 AGMP


----------



## Ghost (Nov 27, 2013)

caught a shiny geodude while i was leveling my Excadrills.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 27, 2013)

Appearently someone took Instacheck to a new level:



> I'm not going to post any links, but apparently there's now a program that intercepts the signal like instacheck did... during battles.
> 
> This let's you see the entire team of your opponent, their IV's, EV's, and their movesets. It also gives you an uncanny ability to see what move your opponent chooses to do that round.



This gen


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 27, 2013)

> It also gives you an uncanny ability to see what move your opponent chooses to do that round.


 I hope I never play anyone that has this.

Also, I had a really good match last night:

JMHW-WWWW-WWW3-B88M


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 27, 2013)

Through some further research, I have found out the program and more details about it:



Appearently the uploader has removed the links from the main post. They're still visible in the quotes though.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 27, 2013)

> This let's you see the entire team of your opponent, their IV's, EV's, and their movesets. It also gives you an uncanny ability to see what move your opponent chooses to do that round.


Oh god. I'm usually in full support of the hacking community, but no good can come of this.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 27, 2013)

i like the challenge 

but dang,thats cheap.really people?cant handle a loss?


----------



## Alaude (Nov 27, 2013)

blunt said:


> Oh god. I'm usually in full support of the hacking community, but no good can come of this.



I agree, I don't mind if someone hacks good pokemons for him/herself but seeing what move the opponent uses next is just not good nor fun either...


----------



## Blunt (Nov 27, 2013)

Fuck, I'm tempted to send the link to Nintendo.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 27, 2013)

Just do it. Things like these demotivate me from playing the game anymore 

You go to a random battle online, and how do you know that your opponent isn't a troll who would use that?


----------



## Alaude (Nov 27, 2013)

blunt said:


> Fuck, I'm tempted to send the link to Nintendo.



I guess it wouldn't matter unless since this might ruin online battling.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2013)

See this is what happens, you give em an inch, they take a mile.

That is why I give crackerjackers NO QUARTER.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 27, 2013)

been playing the gen 6 meta at showdown.after using a quick claw Diggersby for a while,i realised it might annoy some people when it activates.so i picked agility and weakness policy instead.yay or nay?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 27, 2013)

Why would you care if it annoys people?


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 27, 2013)

cause they rage quit


----------



## Blunt (Nov 27, 2013)

what dicks 

do you get the win if the opponent rage quits?


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 27, 2013)

in showdown sure.in actual gameplay,i think both lose xP


----------



## Blunt (Nov 27, 2013)

Damn, that sucks.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 27, 2013)

I remember I had a double battle and triple battle with this guy and he constantly used two Charizards, one with a Charizardite Y, to own me. Whenever I was close to knocking out his Pokemon he would switch out. The little bitch


----------



## Blunt (Nov 27, 2013)

Well he's not just gonna stay in so you can kill his pokemon


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 27, 2013)

Well the people I battled would keep their Pokemon out no matter what.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 27, 2013)

You were battling shit players then.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 27, 2013)

It's sound strategy, but some of the switch fests I've gotten into online are boring as fuck

Like, can we get to match pls


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 27, 2013)

:ho Half of the players I beat were Japanese "girls"


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 27, 2013)

blunt said:


> Fuck, I'm tempted to send the link to Nintendo.



Which would screw up Instacheck as well. They both work by exploiting unencrypted data that the 3DS sends and receives. One is harmless, and the other is this. Whatever "fix" they come up with screws us all.

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 27, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Which would screw up Instacheck as well. They both work by exploiting unencrypted data that the 3DS sends and receives. One is harmless, and the other is this. Whatever "fix" they come up with screws us all.
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things.




Now, I haven't involved myself in any of these things, but if I had to choose, I'd rather have a fair online battle system with no way to instacheck shinyness, than an instacheck for shinies and an online battle system that sucks all the fair and fun out of battling...


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 27, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> Now, I haven't involved myself in any of these things, but if I had to choose, I'd rather have a fair online battle system with no way to instacheck shinyness, than an instacheck for shinies and an online battle system that sucks all the fair and fun out of battling...



This isn't really that widespread, so it's not really an issue right now. It's also very easy to tell if they're using this: constantly waiting until you make a move; godly prediction after godly prediction, etc. However, even if it was, I wouldn't be against them encrypting the data; I was simply pointing out that due to people abusing the system because they want to get cheap wins, another portion of the community will suffer.


----------



## Alaude (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't think it's even fun to play knowing what the opponent will do next sure at the start it might feel awesome knowing you'll win but it would lose the thrill and excitement of the match, to me at least.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 27, 2013)

Binexus get online


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 27, 2013)

Alaude said:


> I don't think it's even fun to play knowing what the opponent will do next sure at the start it might feel awesome knowing you'll win but it would lose the thrill and excitement of the match, to me at least.



I agree. This means that I shouldn't care about competitive Pokemon anymore. I might as well screw the Perfect IV and Nature case and have fun in-game instead with various Pokemon.

Should have done that in the first place, competitive is a waste of time when things like this basically ruin it.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 27, 2013)

I need to find me a Skill Link Cloyster.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 27, 2013)

It's not like this is the end of the world for competitive Wi-Fi... Sure, maybe random battles will now seem a tad more suspect, but battles between you and other people on your friend's list will be the same as if didn't exist. And if you suspect that a certain person on your list is cheating, give 'em the boot, or don't respond to his/her challenges.


----------



## Hiatus (Nov 27, 2013)

All of what Nexus says is true, but still, the effect this will have on competitive battling just by existing is quite sad. The moment it gets around "out there" people will get suspicious with every new person they meet wanting a battle. If would be sad if the fandom starts to shy away from Battlespot and the like just cause they can't be bothered with potentially running into one of these assholes.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 27, 2013)

hmm someone should tell the mods on gbatemp that they should trash the quotes too because they still have links to the program...seriously, what an oversight.

Although, we can ultimately thank one lone dumbass that didn't have the common sense to keep this program to himself.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 27, 2013)

Just caught my legend with a fucking premier ball


----------



## Blunt (Nov 27, 2013)

I still need to catch Zygarde.


----------



## Grimsley (Nov 27, 2013)

i love my goodra so much, i nicknamed it katsuyu


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 27, 2013)

Activity here slowing down? You're still on the same thread!

nyukkuh


----------



## lacey (Nov 28, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Through some further research, I have found out the program and more details about it:
> 
> 
> 
> Appearently the uploader has removed the links from the main post. They're still visible in the quotes though.



Now that's just ballsy. 

If there's only one thing I'd want GF to do, it's make it so this particular hack can't be used. Make it so that the game file will automatically delete itself if it detects the player trying to use it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 28, 2013)

What help are you doing quoting it then? You did the exact same thing the guy in the Victini ava did! THAT'S HOW PEOPLE ARE GETTING TO IT!


----------



## Island (Nov 28, 2013)

blunt said:


> I need to find me a Skill Link Cloyster.


Skill Link with Shell Smash and a Jolly nature? I could breed you one, if you'd like.

I just finished raising my own.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 28, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What help are you doing quoting it then? You did the exact same thing the guy in the Victini ava did! THAT'S HOW PEOPLE ARE GETTING TO IT!



It's useless now. The program has been mirrored on FileTrip already few days ago. Way too many people have access already, that it can't be stopped.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 28, 2013)

Island said:


> Skill Link with Shell Smash and a Jolly nature? I could breed you one, if you'd like.
> 
> I just finished raising my own.


Yes please!


----------



## GMF (Nov 28, 2013)

Caught Shiny Zapdos, quiet nature......Reset.

Back to business.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 28, 2013)

GMF said:


> Caught Shiny Zapdos, quiet nature......Reset.
> 
> Back to business.



poor gmf


----------



## GMF (Nov 28, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> poor gmf



This game is not about to jip me. ...again.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 28, 2013)

GMF said:


> This game is not about to gyp me. ...again.



i wish you fast success


----------



## GMF (Nov 28, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> i wish you fast success



I wouldn't count on it.  But thanks. 

I'll take anything doesn't cripple my speed or Sp A. 

---

About that program that can see all your moves, I already suck at competitive battles. If I ran into someone using this, I literally don't stand a chance.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 28, 2013)

Vote for you favorite 6th Generation Pokemon!


----------



## Ghost (Nov 28, 2013)

game sync, get your shit together


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 28, 2013)

Favorite starters thus far 


So I got...

1 ~ Delphox 
2 ~ Gogoat
3 ~ Aurorus
4 ~ Floette
5 ~ Chesnaught

Top 3 is pretty accurate. 4 & 5 I'm fond of, but I'd sooner put others in those spots.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 28, 2013)

Sent the exploit to Nintendo.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 28, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Vote for you favorite 6th Generation Pokemon!


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 28, 2013)

Aegislash is my favorite new Pokemon. Love the design (especially my shiny one), love the typing and love it's stats and movepool.

Runner ups would be Greninja, Xerneas, Klefki and Hawlucha. (and Mega Kangaskhan if we're counting megas haha)


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 28, 2013)

Just caught X with 2 great balls x3


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving, you turkeys.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 28, 2013)

I've hatched three Venipede's with IVs in all the right places, yet each time the ability hasn't been Speed Boost.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 28, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Vote for you favorite 6th Generation Pokemon!


Aegislash
Goodra
Noibat
Trevenant
Barbaracle

Pretty spot on.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 28, 2013)

Pretty much


Now time to go back to my one true joy in pokemon, raising them.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 28, 2013)

> I personally don't find this any different to playing hacked pok?mon, in the same way that people who hack their pok?mon into the game say "I just don't want to waste the time leveling etc", these people don't want to bother learning type charts or reading their opponents... easy path is easy path.



This guy is full of shit. Seriously, I hate self-righteous jackasses like him.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone wanna trade with me?


----------



## Island (Nov 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Pretty much
> 
> 
> Now time to go back to my one true joy in pokemon, raising them.


Different strokes for different folks.

I hate IV breeding, and I hated EV training before it became as transparent as it is now. However, I really enjoy competitive battling, and you're not going to get very far on the competitive scene unless you're running max IV teams.

If you play because you enjoy raising Pokes, sure, raise all you want. If you want to do competitive play and make legitimate hacks, or at least hack your Pokes to have max IVs, EVs, and preferential natures, sure, whatever. As long as you're playing fair, enjoying yourself, and not ruining it for everyone else, I don't see what the problem is.

People who think hacking legit teams is bad are likely the same kind of purists who think all PC mods are bad because that's not what the developers wanted you to do, but really, they're missing the point of the games entirely.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 28, 2013)

These are the same people that complained about the Masuda Method when that came out, and then RNG abuses for both V and VI, and of course TSV too. They have a broad definition of hacking, and unfortunately this analyzer is giving them the ammunition they feel is necessary to lump all who don't play the game "legitimately" under the same umbrella. It all seems like sour grapes over inability to actually use these methods to me. These guys seem far worse and far more vocal than the often deried "genwunners".


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 28, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> These are the same people that complained about the Masuda Method when that came out, and then RNG abuses for both V and VI, and of course TSV too. They have a broad definition of hacking, and unfortunately this analyzer is giving them the ammunition they feel is necessary to lump all who don't play the game "legitimately" under the same umbrella. It all seems like sour grapes over inability to actually use these methods to me. These guys seem far worse and far more vocal than the often deried "genwunners".



Please dont give me that bullshit. I've been playing Pokemon since the beginning. Saw when gamesharks and whatnot was all the rage. I've been playing competitively since Gen 3 ffs XD. I went around and got every single event pokemon I could back in the day. As far as I was concerned if you can do something in the game, without using an external device or anything to modify it, that was fair game, and I still abide by it. That is my principal, the instant you break it, well you're on my shit list out of principle. Nothing else. 

I've smashed through teams of legal and illegal hacked teams more numbers than I can count. But my creed is my creed. 

I get my joy from raising my pokemon and then observing their growth and how they perform in battle. I remember when the pokemon started having these little animations and that just really really made me stereotypical "kawaii uguu desu-ne!"

So of course I wanna see more animations and pokemon amie expounded upon  in the next installments XD. Perhaps see us doing more than simple 8 badges e4 thing. I think they've hit the ceiling plot wise for the games with Gen 5 and Gen 6, so perhaps us doing something else or allow us to partake in what it truly means to be a champion.

Maybe making an Action RPG or like a Real time adventure rpg for the consoles. ( Id be happy if they let us use pokemon as hunting partners in Monster Hunter frankly lmao)

And you dont need max IV teams to get anywhere in competitive battling. If you want to learn how to battle listen to Velocity.

I know you guys want to rationalize your view point either way but, remember you're just enabling a deficit in character. Not to mention people have a hard enough time separating reality and  fantasy these days. Children especially have issues with that when it comes to learning what is appropriate in their own homes and out in public. Why else would people think choking a bitch is good and proper involvement for healthy relationships? 

Oooh btw Dota 2 on Steambox.

Hype.



That guy is a bit of an ass though.


----------



## Island (Nov 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> And you dont need max IV teams to get anywhere in competitive battling. If you want to learn how to battle listen to Velocity.


Your Garchomp has 30 Speed IVs. Mine has 31. Guess whose Outrage OHKO's whose.

If you don't think you need max IV or close to max IV teams, you're probably not plaing competitive. You're just using competitive strategies against people who use similar strategies.



St NightRazr said:


> I know you guys want to rationalize your view point either way but, *remember you're just enabling a deficit in character*. Not to mention people have a hard enough time separating reality and fantasy these days. Children especially have issues with that when it comes to learning what is appropriate in their own homes and out in public. Why else would people think choking a bitch is good and proper involvement for healthy relationships?


>Deficit in character
>Pok?mon

Okay.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 28, 2013)

Your 31 speed ev garchom doesnt have a higher speed stat though 

And you already have max iv's in 3 stats 

Most of my pokemon have max IV's in 4 stats. 

Its not all stats when it comes to pokemon. 

Its strategy.

Bet you cant hang in doubles ;P

And what can I say? Im a total hardass.

The mechanics make it so that you dont need perfect pokemon.

But your character? Bitch you better be perfect or you're going right back up your mother's vagina.


----------



## Island (Nov 28, 2013)

You missed the point entirely.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 28, 2013)

Make a better one then, I refuse to acknowledge such a farce


----------



## hehey (Nov 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Make a better one then, I refuse to acknowledge such a farce



Speed decides who goes first, so someone with a perfect 31 Speed IV on all his pokes has an absolute advantage over someone who doesn't;

If your Base 110 Speed Sweeper, in this case *Latios *who doesn't have a perfect speed IV fights another guys Base 110 speed sweeper, say in this case *Gengar* who does in fact have a perfect 31 speed IV and both sweepers can 1 hit Ko each other (which they can, Gengar and Latios can both 1-hit ko each other with Shadow Ball and Psychic respectively), guess who wins?, that's right the 31 Speed IV Gengar kills your Latios and then possibly sweeps your team/

If your Latios also had a perfect speed IV then its a speed tie and whoever was victorious would be decided by the whim's of the gods cause who goes first *becomes random*, personally i would switch out cause i aint leaving shit to the gods whim's.

Basically, perfect IV's matter, *at least when it comes to speed IV's in sweepers anyway/*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 28, 2013)

hehey said:


> Speed decides who goes first, so someone with a perfect 31 Speed IV on all his pokes has an absolute advantage over someone who doesn't;
> 
> If your Base 110 Speed Sweeper, in this case *Latios *who doesn't have a perfect speed IV fights another guys Base 110 speed sweeper, say in this case *Gengar* who does in fact have a perfect 31 speed IV and both sweepers can 1 hit Ko each other (which they can, Gengar and Latios can both 1-hit ko each other with Shadow Ball and Psychic respectively), guess who wins?, that's right the 31 Speed IV Gengar kills your Latios and then possibly sweeps your team/
> 
> ...


Yes and the stat difference between 30 IV's and 31 ivs is....

:> You play the game you should know.

Pokemon is mind games mate. Mind games.

What you want perfect IV's in varies for the mon and its place in the teams. They're also rather simple to put on your pokemon eitherway


----------



## hehey (Nov 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Yes and the stat difference between 30 IV's and 31 ivs is....



1

31 IV attacks first by virtue of having 1 more point speed.


----------



## Island (Nov 28, 2013)

I thought that was pretty straight forward, honestly.

Speed was just an example because it's the most noticeable instance where the difference in 1 stat point can mean being OHKO'd or OHKOing.

Other IVs are important too. If you neglect HP and the Defenses, that could mean the difference in being OHKO'd and 2HKO'd. Not getting OHKO'd because of your additional IVs means surviving and getting to go again, you've just defeated an enemy that would have otherwise gone onto fight the rest of your team. Likewise, if you neglect whichever stat you attack with, that could just as easily be the difference between a OHKO and a 2HKO that you might not even get.

When everybody else has them and you don't, you notice the difference pretty quickly.

If nobody used teams with perfect IVs, then yeah, sure, they wouldn't be all that important.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 29, 2013)

I haven't been able to do Rating Battles a lot, especially doubles, the last few days. In my teams I have several pokemon with Perfect IVs.

If you don't have Perfect IVs chances are I can just lead with my perfect IV Mega Charaizard Y and just sweep your  whole team, seeing as he can OHKO Tyranitars on Turn 1 with Sun Boosted Solar Beams.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2013)

Island said:


> I thought that was pretty straight forward, honestly.
> 
> Speed was just an example because it's the most noticeable instance where the difference in 1 stat point can mean being OHKO'd or OHKOing.
> 
> ...



You can beat several teams without having perfect IV's in all your stats is the point.

The one missing the point is you.

Its a waste of time maxing all your IV's in all your stats. especially when you're dealing with several teams. I use 18 sets of them after all.

Its why I only go with 4 or 5.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You can beat several teams without having perfect IV's in all your stats is the point.
> 
> The one missing the point is you.
> 
> ...



Most people don't do the former; hell, the former is never necessary unless it's a Mixed sweeper. Most people, however, do the latter. Also, while there is no overtly noticeable difference between 28 and 31; you'll never know the exact value of your IVs that are not perfect, unless they are at a high enough level where an IV calculator can definitively tell you. All you'll know is that it's not perfect; it could be 28; it could also very well be 3. 

If you have the time; great; IV breeding is an option available to you. It's easy and (can be) fun, so why not?

And yes, you can beat someone with an IV bred team with Pok?mon that are not IV bred themselves. Pok?mon comes down to the skill of the player, but the fact that you're putting yourself at a disadvantage is undeniable.


----------



## Island (Nov 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You can beat several teams without having perfect IV's in all your stats is the point.


I never said you couldn't. It's undeniable that you'd be at a disadvantage, however, and you'll most likely lose against somebody of equal or greater skill than you if they have IV bred and you haven't.

You're under the assumption that I'm saying "IV breed, or you'll never win." I'm not saying that. I'm saying that a person is at an obvious disadvantage if they haven't IV bred when facing somebody who has.

The point is that you're at a disadvantage, and while, yeah, sure, skill can compensate for that disadvantage, it's not going to help you if somebody is equally as skilled as you are.



St NightRazr said:


> [Random Bragging]


Nobody cares.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 29, 2013)

"A deficit in character" that's the stupidest thing I ever heard. Fact of the matter is, whether you are RNG abusing, PokeGen, or just winging it, it doesn't matter if the pokemon has legal stats, abilities, and movesets; the game can't tell the difference. If you have the need to pat yourself on the back over your own chosen method that is your prerogative but don't act like some self-righteous ass over it. Nobody really gives a shit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> "A deficit in character" that's the stupidest thing I ever heard. Fact of the matter is, whether you are RNG abusing, PokeGen, or just winging it, it doesn't matter if the pokemon has legal stats, abilities, and movesets; the game can't tell the difference. If you have the need to pat yourself on the back over your own chosen method that is your prerogative but don't act like some self-righteous ass over it. Nobody really gives a shit.



{Goes off into random tangents}

Well I dont give a hoothoot about peasantry bro :>


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2013)

Island said:


> I never said you couldn't. It's undeniable that you'd be at a disadvantage, however, and you'll most likely lose against somebody of equal or greater skill than you if they have IV bred and you haven't.
> 
> You're under the assumption that I'm saying "IV breed, or you'll never win." I'm not saying that. I'm saying that a person is at an obvious disadvantage if they haven't IV bred when facing somebody who has.
> 
> ...



Im saying you dont need perfect iv's in all your stats to compete.


Especially when you're first learning.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> {Goes off into random tangents}
> 
> Well I dont give a hoothoot about peasantry bro :>



{remember you're just enabling a deficit in character. Not to mention people have a hard enough time separating reality and fantasy these days. Children especially have issues with that when it comes to learning what is appropriate in their own homes and out in public. Why else would people think choking a bitch is good and proper involvement for healthy relationships?}

Not exactly random considering what you posted before.

Not to mention it seems you don't know what 'peasantry' means.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2013)

Peasant=Those with no backbone or character. those who see no qualms with letting trash rot outside because everyone else does it

Did I put a crick in your back? Chill out man, people are opinionated n shit. Nothing new.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Peasant=Those with no backbone or character. those who see no qualms with letting trash rot outside because everyone else does it
> 
> Did I put a crick in your back? Chill out man, people are opinionated n shit. Nothing new.



Like I said, you have no idea what 'peasantry' means. 

"No backbone or character", it's a fucking game. Not exactly a measure of moral fiber.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 29, 2013)

Let's put an end to this. No matter what anyone says, hacked Pokemon users with everything legal shouldn't be treated as being evil cheaters. It's not like they're playing unfair. They just obtained everything sooner than other people.

Who cares if you catch a Magikarp earlier or later during the gameplay? Nobody. So why should people care whether you hatch a perfect Pokemon through hours of breeding or create it in few minutes when the finshed result is the same thing.

Everyone who still complains about this is a fool.


----------



## Island (Nov 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Especially when you're first learning.


Why not? If you're raising a competitive team, then why would you go through the trouble of doing everything _except_ IV breeding when you'll know that you'll just have to go back and raise that team all over again because you'll eventually want better IVs?

Likewise, first learning constitutes playing with friends of equal skill and maybe doing the Battle Subway or Battle Maison, the latter of which, I'm pretty sure _uses_ teams with perfect IVs. That puts you at a hilarious disadvantage against an AI that's actually pretty good at what it does.

The point of all this is, if you're competing with people who take metagame seriously, _they_ will probably be using teams with at least four or five perfect IVs, and they're probably going to be just as knowledgeable and skilled, if not more, than you are, again, putting you at a disadvantage, especially now that IV breeding is a lot more common. Back in Gen IV, IV breeding for three-four stats was almost totally unknown and only became common in Gen V. Now that we have access to Friend Safari which gives at least two perfect IVs, and subsequently, Ditto with at least two perfect IVs, one can chain breed a perfect IV monster relatively quick.

It's about keeping up with everyone else, and when there's always going to be someone out there who's better than you, you're going to want to take every advantage you can get, especially when said advantages are so readily available. If you consider yourself a serious metagame player, and you're not going for IVs, I really doubt you're all that serious. Even here, there's a relatively large sub-community for IV breeding, and we're not even a dedicated website for competitive battling.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 29, 2013)

I've got a question.

I picked up a tatty 3DS for cheap and a brand new 3DS XL. I'm using the XL with my Gateway flash card which means I can't update it to play the latest games. I've got a legit copy of Pokemon Y to play on the normal 3DS.

Question is, when the Gateway can be used to play Pokemon will I be able to transfer my save files to the 3DS or do I have to start a new game?


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 29, 2013)

Anyone available to help me evolve my Haunter?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 29, 2013)

^Can do


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 29, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I've got a question.
> 
> I picked up a tatty 3DS for cheap and a brand new 3DS XL. I'm using the XL with my Gateway flash card which means I can't update it to play the latest games. I've got a legit copy of Pokemon Y to play on the normal 3DS.
> 
> Question is, when the Gateway can be used to play Pokemon will I be able to transfer my save files to the 3DS or do I have to start a new game?



I think it is possible to transfer things like your registered friends and FC to the new 3DS, in which case you will be able to transfer the save file. As far as I know though, if you try and do it now at the least you will lose the Friend Safaris you gained.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 29, 2013)

The IV stat that really matters is speed, there won't be much of a difference between 26-31 in any stat aside from Speed and HP. Though speed stat might not be that important this gen, especially with everyone and their mother running priority.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 29, 2013)

From the Global Link:


"We have temporarily disabled the ability to participate in Rating Battles in Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y.
If you try to participate in Rating Battles in your game, you should receive the following error code: 004-3003​


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 29, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think it is possible to transfer things like your registered friends and FC to the new 3DS, in which case you will be able to transfer the save file. As far as I know though, if you try and do it now at the least you will lose the Friend Safaris you gained.



I've just started the game so losing the other stuff is not really an issue however it might be a problem later on.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 29, 2013)

I bought a new 3DS XL yesterday (Zelda fuck yeah ). But I was a moron and didn't know about the system transfer before I traded in my old one. Gonna have to get all muh friend codes again and I lost my downloaded copy of OOT. 

It's my fault for not checking first, but damn, Nintendo needs to get on that e-Shop account shit. It's absolutely ridiculous you can't transfer your purchases without the system transfer like you can on every other platform.

I'd buy one of those Gateway/R4i things but I'm on 6.2 firmware.



Black Wraith said:


> I've got a question.
> 
> I picked up a tatty 3DS for cheap and a brand new 3DS XL. I'm using the XL with my Gateway flash card which means I can't update it to play the latest games. I've got a legit copy of Pokemon Y to play on the normal 3DS.
> 
> Question is, when the Gateway can be used to play Pokemon will I be able to transfer my save files to the 3DS or do I have to start a new game?


If I'm understanding your question correctly, you should be fine since your Pokemon save files are tied to the game disc not the device. I put my Pokemon X cartridge into my new 3DS and my save file was right there.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 29, 2013)

blunt said:


> If I'm understanding your question correctly, you should be fine since your Pokemon save files are tied to the game disc not the device. I put my Pokemon X cartridge into my new 3DS and my save file was right there.



I want to use a pirated copy of the game on my XL when there's a patch for the flash card because using the legit copy would mean updating the firmware which would mean I would no longer be able to use the flash card any more.


----------



## Grimsley (Nov 29, 2013)

does anyone have any perfect iv pokemons they dont want and want to give away to me for free?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Like I said, you have no idea what 'peasantry' means.
> 
> "No backbone or character", it's a fucking game. Not exactly a measure of moral fiber.


General stature is general stature.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Let's put an end to this. No matter what anyone says, hacked Pokemon users with everything legal shouldn't be treated as being evil cheaters. It's not like they're playing unfair. They just obtained everything sooner than other people.
> 
> Who cares if you catch a Magikarp earlier or later during the gameplay? Nobody. So why should people care whether you hatch a perfect Pokemon through hours of breeding or create it in few minutes when the finshed result is the same thing.
> 
> Everyone who still complains about this is a fool.



They're not fools, just extremely anal purists who dont want your clunkybits touching their holy preserved databits


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 29, 2013)

man,eviolite sliggoo is evil


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 29, 2013)

Anyone has an extra Immunity Gligar and Metal Coat they don't need? I could offer a 4V pokemon and an extra Leftovers I have in exchange!


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 29, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Anyone has an extra Immunity Gligar and Metal Coat they don't need? I could offer a 4V pokemon and an extra Leftovers I have in exchange!



I've got Immunity Gligars; either male, or female, depending on what you need. I'll even throw in a Toxic Orb in exchange for that Leftovers


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 29, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I've got Immunity Gligars; either male, or female, depending on what you need. I'll even throw in a Toxic Orb in exchange for that Leftovers



Female is preferred, and that sounds good to me!


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 30, 2013)

I am in need of a Tyranitarite. 

I know they're quite rare, so I'm prepared to offer either my Shiny Bold Tentacool w/ Rapid Spin and max IVs in everything except Attack, or another 5 or 6 IV Pok?mon I've bred, in addition to Battle Maison Item(s).

It would be really helping me out


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2013)

I bred the perfect Drilbur...

*BUT IT HAS FUCKING SAND FORCE*

I already EV-trained it thinking it had Sand Rush...I don't wanna go through the process again. 

Oh well, at least the Ability Capsule's change will be permanent once I finally get it...


----------



## Ghost (Nov 30, 2013)

ouch.  that happens way too often with abilities


----------



## GMF (Nov 30, 2013)

So after encountering a Shiny Zapdos for a third time, that's right 3rd. 

I finally decided to give up on the whole nature thing. 

First and Second Time I got Quiet, last and final Jolly. It's iv's are actually pretty great so I don't care I'll just have to live with this. 

ivs

Hp: 20-21
Atk: 14-15
Def:26-27
Sp.A: 26-27
Sp.D: 20-21
Speed: 26-27

I'm taking a break from SRing...

I can finally switch back to X.


----------



## lacey (Nov 30, 2013)

Anybody got Houndoomite they don't need or want? It's for my Y game, but I'm impatient and would rather not wait until the end of the game to get it. I plan on restarting anyway once I finish the main story and a few sidequests besides.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 30, 2013)

Anyone got a spare Charmander they can trade away?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 30, 2013)

I miss Avalanche Mamoswine...


----------



## Scizor (Nov 30, 2013)

GMF said:


> So after encountering a Shiny Zapdos for a third time, that's right 3rd.
> 
> I finally decided to give up on the whole nature thing.
> 
> ...



Your mentality and perseverance is praise worthy.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 30, 2013)

Just to let you guys know, I can now tip 10,000 at some restaurants, so it definitely does something.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 30, 2013)

Doing Multi-battles in the Battle Maision

Round 9: Backpacker: I am no ordinary backpacker you see, for I am a newlywed!
Preschooler standing beside Backpacker: I am four years old!


----------



## Blunt (Nov 30, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Doing Multi-battles in the Battle Maision
> 
> Round 9: Backpacker: I am no ordinary backpacker you see, for I am a newlywed!
> Preschooler standing beside Backpacker: I am four years old!


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 30, 2013)

was the preschooler a boy or a girl? :ho


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 30, 2013)

It was a girl.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 30, 2013)

What about the backpacker?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 30, 2013)

This battle was too fun 

KNWW WWWW WWW3 DTXU

I love my Sunlight Pokemon


----------



## Robert Haydn (Nov 30, 2013)

What's the most efficient/quickest way to find someone with a matching shiny value to hatch an egg?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2013)

Robert Haydn said:


> What's the most efficient/quickest way to find someone with a matching shiny value to hatch an egg?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 30, 2013)

I'd actually recommend the . They have ~1500 more participants than the GameFaqs one currently.

They have a lot of the same names, but it can't hurt to try both.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Nov 30, 2013)

That looks promising, thanks.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 30, 2013)

There's also 's list.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Nov 30, 2013)

Didn't know this would be such a hassle, I've got a box full of eggs and I've found 4 matches between those 3 links. Probably not going to be doing this again.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 30, 2013)

That just sounds like shit luck to me.

I've done it three times and each time I bred one box and found at least 7 or 8 matches.


----------



## GMF (Dec 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Your mentality and perseverance is praise worthy.



Thanks, if you want to call it that.  Almost lost it, it literally only had two PP left when an ultra ball finally worked. 

Whenever I'm feeling up to it again I'll try getting Mewtwo.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 1, 2013)

Haven't played much of this game, only got the first badge. Which of the three Kalos starters would you all say is the best?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 1, 2013)

Adamant soul said:


> Haven't played much of this game, only got the first badge. Which of the three Kalos starters would you all say is the best?


You can get all 3 quite easily post game, so it really doesn't matter. Just pick whichever one you like the best.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 1, 2013)

blunt said:


> You can get all 3 quite easily post game, so it really doesn't matter. Just pick whichever one you like the best.


I think it was more a question about which we like more, not so much asking advise on which to pick. 

I did 2 playthroughs, with Froakie and with Fennekin, and I really never used Greninja aside from pity. Delphox was owning shit left and right.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah, my Greninja was my HM slave.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 1, 2013)

I like them all for different reasons, but Fennekin/Braixen/Delphox is my main.

Special oriented Pokemon are kinda my favorite. I like it's design/skillset the most too.

And mine became a pseudo wall  Her supports were really helpful at the Gyms and E4 challenge.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 1, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I like them all for different reasons, but Fennekin/Braixen/Delphox is my main.
> 
> Special oriented Pokemon are kinda my favorite. I like it's design/skillset the most too.
> 
> *And mine became a pseudo wall*  Her supports were really helpful at the Gyms and E4 challenge.


Screens or Morning Sun? 

Light Screen/Calm Mind is a pretty awesome combo for Delphox too.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 1, 2013)

Mystical Fire/Light Screen, and Will-O-Wisp to an extent.

Worked well against Clemont, Valerie, and Olympia especially.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm a little miffed that Ninetales can't egg learn/regular learn Mystical Fire.

I mean...c'mon Game Freak.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 1, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I'm a little miffed that Ninetales can't egg learn/regular learn Mystical Fire.
> 
> I mean...c'mon Game Freak.



Makes as much sense as Garchomp not being able to get Dragon Dance through any means. The argument that it would be stupidly broken can't be made, either. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



You still haven't added me.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 1, 2013)

Adamant soul said:


> Haven't played much of this game, only got the first badge. Which of the three Kalos starters would you all say is the best?



I've used all 3 (mostly for Pokedex). 

Design-wise, Greninja and Chesnaught are great. Delphox not so much. Braixen would make a better final evo with a few tweaks. 

Gameplay wise, probably Greninja. It's versatile, even without Protean. Chesnaught is pretty good as a bulky tank. Hated Delphox though. 

Haven't used any of them competitively, so I'm speaking from strictly in-game (but anything can work in game).


----------



## Blunt (Dec 1, 2013)

Misto don't like the fox ladies. Smh.



Mist Puppet said:


> *Design-wise,* Greninja and *Chesnaught are great*. Delphox not so much. Braixen would make a better final evo with a few tweaks.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 1, 2013)

Intimidating stature
Cool armor
GLORIOUS beard

The beard is what makes it great. Everything else is icing on top.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 1, 2013)

He has the worse art of any starter final evo imo.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 1, 2013)

I don't like Delphox, particularly because damned furries...


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 1, 2013)

blunt said:


> He has the worse art of any starter final evo imo.



I think it's because of the colouring scheme. His regular colours are pretty bad, but his shiny palette is amazing and fits it so much better. He is still miles better than Emboar and Samurott, though 

Shiny Chesnaught:


----------



## Blunt (Dec 1, 2013)

Emboar >>>>>>>> Chesnaught


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 1, 2013)

Chesnaught is a true bro

Tanking those Shadow Balls and Focus Blasts for Delphox & Greninja


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 1, 2013)

Delphox sucks. It was my starter and it mostly rests in the box unless I happen to need it in a Wifi battle.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 1, 2013)

So far in my in game team I have:
Quiladin
Litleo
Wartortle

I need suggestions for 3 more. I want to try and only have gen 6 Pokemon (besides Wartortle). I need a flying type and two others. I've just got to the sleeping Snorlax in the game.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 1, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> So far in my in game team I have:
> Quiladin
> Litleo
> Wartortle
> ...


I'd recommend Talonflame for your Flying type pokemon, but really it's only good with its Hidden Ability and you can only get that post game. 

Other good ones would be Honedge, Goomy, Phantump, Skiddo, Binacle, Pancham, Vivillon, Inkay (with Contrary), Sylveon. There are a lot of really good new Pokemon this gen so it's difficult to go wrong.

Bunnelby/Diggersby is good too, but he's in the same position as Talonflame where he needs his HA to be useful.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 1, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'd recommend Talonflame for your Flying type pokemon, but really it's only good with its Hidden Ability and you can only get that post game.
> 
> Other good ones would be Honedge, Goomy, Phantump, Skiddo, Binacle, Pancham, Vivillon, Inkay (with Contrary), Sylveon. There are a lot of really good new Pokemon this gen so it's difficult to go wrong.
> 
> Bunnelby/Diggersby is good too, but he's in the same position as Talonflame where he needs his HA to be useful.



I was going to get Talonflame when I came across it but I already had Litleo and I want to try and keep away from using two Pokemon with the same type. As there's not many flying types to chose from I might just start using Fletching.

I was thinking of Pancham before too. This leaves one more. Goomy would be good but it might take a while to get to route 14.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 1, 2013)

Honedge is really good. There is very little in-game that can reliably take out an Aegislash.

Pangoro is good, I used one from the time I got it on Route 10 all the way through the E4. However, I'd recommend a Contrary Malamar over it. Despite his diverse movepool, my Pangoro became pretty useless as the game went on. I mostly wound up using him for surfing, false swiping pokemon I wanted to capture, and Heart Scale farming rather than actual battle.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 1, 2013)

On the topic of Delphox, I feel if they decided to stick with orange as the main color, instead of red, then it would have looked better.

That and if the ear-fur wasn't so prevalent.


----------



## alekos23 (Dec 1, 2013)

yeah,the ear fur was the biggest issue to me.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 1, 2013)

I think it looks a-lot better in it's art than in-game.


----------



## GMF (Dec 1, 2013)

Um...I know I said I was gonna take a break from my Soft resetting but I just couldn't help it (I think I have an issue now ) after only 148 resets a Shiny Mewtwo scrolled across my screen (hilariously enough while at the same time I was watching Shiny Mewtwo videos on YT for motivation )  Thank goodness it doesn't have Recover in Soulsilver. It's careful nature but it has 31 in Sp.Atk.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 2, 2013)

GMF said:


> Um...I know I said I was gonna take a break from my Soft resetting but I just couldn't help it (I think I have an issue now ) after only 148 resets a Shiny Mewtwo scrolled across my screen (hilariously enough while at the same time I was watching Shiny Mewtwo videos on YT for motivation )  Thank goodness it doesn't have Recover in Soulsilver. It's careful nature but it has 31 in Sp.Atk.



I always admire your patience. Although deep down, I feel like you were about to yell "FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-" at one point.


----------



## GMF (Dec 2, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> I always admire your patience. Although deep down, I feel like you were about to yell "FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-" at one point.



About the battle with Mewtwo or the resetting in general? Cause I definitely did at some points.


----------



## lacey (Dec 2, 2013)

I admire anyone who is patient enough to get a shiny.

I remember way back in FR I tried so hard to soft reset for a shiny Dratini in the arcade. 

Gave up after 30 minutes.

That said, I once spent an entire day hunting Latios in Ruby. Caught him just as I got called down to dinner.


----------



## GMF (Dec 2, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I admire anyone who is patient enough to get a shiny.
> 
> I remember way back in FR I tried so hard to soft reset for a shiny Dratini in the arcade.
> 
> ...



Thanks. 

Unless you really want a shiny badly from soft resetting I wouldn't recommend doing it, it's nightmarish. 

Ah Latios, good times...not.


----------



## lacey (Dec 2, 2013)

Well back then too, I really had no way of trading with people, didn't know anything about Pokegen, and the GTS was just a pipedream. Soft resetting was one of the only reliable ways to get a shiny, especially in my case.

I just consider myself lucky to have seen two shinys in my lifetime (Catching one of them.), aside from the red Gyarados.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 2, 2013)

So,  guys.

When is pokebank coming along?

Edit: nvm,  December 27th on North America. Fuck.


----------



## GMF (Dec 2, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Well back then too, I really had no way of trading with people, didn't know anything about Pokegen, and the GTS was just a pipedream. Soft resetting was one of the only reliable ways to get a shiny, especially in my case.
> 
> I just consider myself lucky to have seen *two shinys* in my lifetime (Catching one of them.), aside from the red Gyarados.



What did you see? 



soulnova said:


> So,  guys.
> 
> When is pokebank coming along?
> 
> Edit: nvm,  December 27th on North America. Fuck.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 2, 2013)

pokebank

i cant wait to have my gen 1 raichu with payday
MAKE IT RAAAAAAAIN


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 2, 2013)

Now that I've got my team sorted I just need to identify two good HM slaves.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 2, 2013)

Bibarel is the slave king


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 2, 2013)

I got a 5V Eevee with HP Ice!


----------



## Alicia (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm breeding a lot of Scythers and I need to know how I can see whether I've bred a perfect IV pkmn. Also, what nature and characteristics suits Scyther best?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 2, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I'm breeding a lot of Scythers and I need to know how I can see whether I've bred a perfect IV pkmn. Also, what nature and characteristics suits Scyther best?



Adamant nature, Technician ability. Go to the IV Judge in the Kiloude City Pokemon Center, he's at that top right corner and will tell you what your pokemon's best stats are and their overall rating. You want to ideally look for "Outstanding" potential, and "These stats, they just can't be beat!".

Furthermore, if you can use an online IV calculator and follow the RNG breeding method. This is a more surefire way to pass down perfect stats.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 2, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I got a 5V Eevee with HP Ice!


And then you accidentally evolve it into a Glaceon.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 2, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Adamant nature, Technician ability. Go to the IV Judge in the Kiloude City Pokemon Center, he's at that top right corner and will tell you what your pokemon's best stats are and their overall rating. You want to ideally look for "Outstanding" potential, and "These stats, they just can't be beat!".
> 
> Furthermore, if you can use an online IV calculator and follow the RNG breeding method. This is a more surefire way to pass down perfect stats.



I haven't gotten that far yet in the game, I just beat team flair and captured the legend. Anyways, thanks for the advice, Brock


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 2, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> Hated Delphox though.



You will embrace the fluffiness, or you will die by fluffiness.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 2, 2013)

GMF said:


> About the battle with Mewtwo or the resetting in general? Cause I definitely did at some points.



The resetting in general. After 10 or so, I would've been like 'Oh screw this I'm going to do something else'


----------



## lacey (Dec 2, 2013)

GMF said:


> What did you see?



Poliwag in the original Silver (I ran out of pokeballs and my entire team was too strong to weaken it, so I was forced to KO it.), and Banette in...Platinum, I think. I caught the Banette though, I still have it.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 2, 2013)

Mega Gengar got banned. _Totally_ didn't see this coming.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 2, 2013)

At 596 pokemon I've caught all possible pokemon, including friend safari. All I need now is eight from Kanto, nineteen from Johto, twenty-four from Hoenn, thirty-five from Sinnoh, and thirty-six from Unova. With all technicalities, the Kalos region isn't finished either as I'm missing Hoopa, Volcanion, and Diance, but they haven't even been officially announced yet, so w/e.


----------



## lacey (Dec 2, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Mega Gengar got banned. _Totally_ didn't see this coming.



I was just about to come in here and say that. Just got caught up with that, haha. 

Though I'm surprised Megas aren't banned, period.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 2, 2013)

Why would Mega's be banned? They are a core gameplay mechanic of XY and they can't hold a item, so they aren't that over powered.


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 3, 2013)

To this day, I've never encountered a wild shiny (Lake of Rage Gyarados notwithstanding). The only shinies I have besides the aforementioned Gyarados are Entei, Suicune, and Raikou, which I got from GameStop events a while back.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't see why Mega Gengar got banned. In just about every battle I've watched on youtube involving him, he got wrecked pretty quickly. If any Mega was gonna get banned, I thought it would be Kanga.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> I don't see why Mega Gengar got banned. In just about every battle I've watched on youtube involving him, he got wrecked pretty quickly. If any Mega was gonna get banned, I thought it would be Kanga.



If it didn't take at least 1 thing down with it, the players most definitely weren't doing it right.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 3, 2013)

Mega Gengar is a monster when used properly. His does his best work when trapping and picking things that counter your sweeper.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 3, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> You will embrace the fluffiness, or you will die by fluffiness.



You probably mean furriness, yami.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 3, 2013)

If you're bored, check out this game I just had. It came right down to the wire, and even though I made a few mistakes and mispredictions (in hindsight) I probably would have played it the exact same way. 

X4JW-WWWW-WWW3-FEKZ


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> If it didn't take at least 1 thing down with it, the players most definitely weren't doing it right.


Oh he can takes one or two things down in many situations, but the same can be said for most Megas when used properly. Trapping was never much of a problem for most the battlers I saw as most serious competitive players (from what I've seen at least) have a strong Sucker Puncher, a U-Turner, Volt Switcher, etc all on different Pokemon (sometimes on several). 

In addition to those threats, Sand Rush Excadrill and Tyranitar combo is very common as is Aegislash (who OHKOs with Shadow Sneak and Life Orb or a Swords Dance). There are others but those are the first that come to mind outside the aforementioned roles. 

Mega Gengar is a beast but he falls pretty easily to common threats. Other Megas are more deserving of the ban imo.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 3, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> You probably mean furriness, yami.



No.

I mean the fluffiness.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> Oh he can takes one or two things down in many situations, but the same can be said for most Megas when used properly. Trapping was never much of a problem for most the battlers I saw as most serious competitive players (from what I've seen at least) have a strong Sucker Puncher, a U-Turner, Volt Switcher, etc all on different Pokemon (sometimes on several).
> 
> In addition to those threats, Sand Rush Excadrill and Tyranitar combo is very common as is Aegislash (who OHKOs with Shadow Sneak and Life Orb or a Swords Dance). There are others but those are the first that come to mind outside the aforementioned roles.
> 
> Mega Gengar is a beast but he falls pretty easily to common threats. Other Megas are more deserving of the ban imo.



The thing that makes Mega Gengar different is that you choose what dies, not your opponent. Sure, those other threats have massive power as well, and can do massive damage to a team, but, at the end of it all, what takes the hit is going to be decided by the opponent. Mega Gengar doesn't allow that. If it comes in to revenge kill, it will revenge kill. If it comes in to DestinyTrap, it will do that and take whatever it wants with it, etc.

Things usually get banned for being uncompetitive or intrinsically broken. Mega Gengar is the former, as it totally removes your opponent from the equation.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 3, 2013)

Another fun battle:

YE9W-WWWW-WWW3-FNWD


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I'd like to have a Charizard with Charizardite X or a Mewtwo though
> Otherwise, make me an offer
> 
> Nope, my friend traded me a male Froakie with Protean and I have no other Froakies with Protean.



Don't have my Charizardite X anymore sorry. 

I'll see what I have. 

You'll need to use ditto with that Froakie then IIRC.


----------



## Krich2nd (Dec 3, 2013)

I've been breeding for Dratini with marvel scale. I keep getting 4 perfect IVs but never both Attack and Speed at the same time. I even got one with 5, but not max attack. So frustrating.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 3, 2013)

Deal 

Still, I'd love to get a Charizardite X 

Add me: 2423 3333 0734


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Deal
> 
> Still, I'd love to get a Charizardite X
> 
> Add me: 2423 3333 0734



Alright, my FC is in my Sig. 

What's your trainer name btw?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 3, 2013)

GMF said:


> Alright, my FC is in my Sig.
> 
> What's your trainer name btw?



Daft 

What nature do you want? I've got Hardy, Serious and Quirky


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Daft
> 
> What nature do you want? I've got Hardy, Serious and Quirky



Doesn't matter, as long they're male.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 3, 2013)

When are you available?


----------



## alekos23 (Dec 3, 2013)

*so,i heard something about only the Kalos mons being allowed or whatever.some clarification? *


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

^Wasn't that something about tournaments? 



Daftvirgin said:


> When are you available?



I'm on right now. 

Edit: Turns out I need a few more mins.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

I might hatch a Shiny Greninja next.

I don't care for the Pokemon himself but that Shiny form is sexy as fuck.


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

Hoping I can finish this outta nowhere battle soon.  

Is BiNexus even on here right now.


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

Alright I'm ready Daft, please hurry.  Double post sorry.

Looks like I took too long. 

I'll make sure to trade you next time you're on.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> I might hatch a Shiny Greninja next.
> 
> I don't care for the Pokemon himself but that Shiny form is sexy as fuck.



b-but how?  I want Shinies too I never had a shiny before.



GMF said:


> Alright I'm ready Daft, please hurry.  Double post sorry.
> 
> Looks like I took too long.
> 
> I'll make sure to trade you next time you're on.



I wanted to offer you a Scyther afterwards  silly me


----------



## Krich2nd (Dec 3, 2013)

I want to make a Tyrantrum with dragon dance, but should I run Jolly or a different nature? Also, how should I distribute the EV's?


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> b-but how?  I want Shinies too I never had a shiny before.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to offer you a Scyther afterwards  silly me



Um, Daft this isn't a 6 iv'd Froakie...



Krich2nd said:


> I want to make a Tyrantrum with dragon dance, but should I run Jolly or a different nature? Also, how should I distribute the EV's?



For nature I'd think Jolly, but I'm not the best person to ask.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> I want to make a Tyrantrum with dragon dance, but should I run Jolly or a different nature? Also, how should I distribute the EV's?


I'd run Jolly. Even with +1 speed, he's still not super fast with his own base speed.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 3, 2013)

HOW SO 

Dayum and I thought the breeding finally started to pay off... 

You can have your Froakie back as a refund  Its the least I can do


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> b-but how?  I want Shinies too I never had a shiny before.


Shiny Value method.


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> HOW SO
> 
> Dayum and I thought the breeding finally started to pay off...
> 
> You can have your Froakie back as a refund, buddy



Eh, keep it. I have a 6 iv'd female anyway.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> Shiny Value method.



Dayum son, teach me 



GMF said:


> Eh, keep it. I have a 6 iv'd female anyway.



Dayum, how do you see these IVs?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

Speaking of, does anyone have a female Protean Froakie? It can have shit EVs for all I care, I'm gonna breed it with my perfect Dragonite. I can even trade it back to you (or one with better IVs) when I'm done if you want.

I'd catch it myself but I lost all my Friend Safaris when I bought my new 3DS.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Dayum son, teach me


----------



## Alicia (Dec 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> Speaking of, does anyone have a female Protean Froakie? It can have shit EVs for all I care, I'm gonna breed it with my perfect Dragonite. I can even trade it back to you (or one with better IVs) when I'm done if you want.
> 
> I'd catch it myself but I lost all my Friend Safaris when I bought my new 3DS.



GMF just traded his' with me


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

smh **


----------



## Alicia (Dec 3, 2013)

blunt said:


>



I still don't get it, what does Instacheck do for you to obtain shinies?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

It shows you your Trainer Value and your Pokemon's Shiny Value. 

When the two match, a pokemon you catch or egg you hatch will be Shiny. 

The second link is a database of players and their Trainer values so you can breed some eggs, check their Shiny Values with Instacheck and then find someone to hatch the egg for you so you get a Shiny.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 3, 2013)

GMF said:


> Hoping I can finish this outta nowhere battle soon.
> 
> *Is BiNexus even on here right now.*


What do you mean? 



Krich2nd said:


> I want to make a Tyrantrum with dragon dance, but should I run Jolly or a different nature? Also, how should I distribute the EV's?



Jolly; 252 Atk; 248 Spe; 8 HP. 248 Spe allows you to hit 201 speed after a DD, allowing you to outspeed positive natured base 130s (stuff like Timid Jolteon, Jolly Aerodactyl, etc.)



Daftvirgin said:


> Dayum son, teach me


Check out the 3DS Friend Code and Trainer Shiny Value thread. There's an explanation in the OP, as well as links where you can learn more.



> Dayum, how do you see these IVs?



Through the use of either the judge in Kiloude, or Instacheck (which is part of the shiny method).


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Dayum son, teach me
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum, how do you see these IVs?



Well you could find someone that uses Instacheck or use the purple haired Guy in the Kiloude City Pokemon Center.

This might help also. 



If you haven't decided on Nature for Froakie, like many other places say you should go for Hasty/Timid. 



blunt said:


> Speaking of, does anyone have a female Protean Froakie? It can have shit EVs for all I care, I'm gonna breed it with my perfect Dragonite. I can even trade it back to you (or one with better IVs) when I'm done if you want.
> 
> I'd catch it myself but I lost all my Friend Safaris when I bought my new 3DS.



I have another one I can trade but it's only 4 ivs. It's missing Atk and Spd. So if you really don't care you can have it.  



BiNexus said:


> What do you mean?



I mean't on NF. You surprised me with a challenge.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

GMF said:


> I have another one I can trade but it's only 4 ivs. It's missing Atk and Spd. So if you really don't care you can have it.


I'll take it. 

What would you like in return?


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 3, 2013)

GMF said:


> I mean't on NF. You surprised me with a challenge.



Not at the time I challenged you, no. I always challenge people on the fly in my friend's list.


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'll take it.
> 
> What would you like in return?



What do you have? 



BiNexus said:


> Not at the time I challenged you, no. I always challenge people on the fly in my friend's list.



Trust me when I say I wasn't ready.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 3, 2013)

GMF said:


> Trust me when I say I wasn't ready.



Challenge me next time, when you're ready. I want more battles.


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Challenge me next time, when you're ready. I want more battles.



Sure in the future, I only have 3 more shiny targets left on Soul Silver. Then I can get back to doing things on X.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

GMF said:


> What do you have?


I've been busy with finals lately so I haven't bred anything new. Lemme check.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 3, 2013)

That Instacheck thingy won't even work


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> I've been busy with finals lately so I haven't bred anything new. Lemme check.



Alright.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 3, 2013)

I've added new information to the OP of the  thread, please check it out!​


----------



## Krich2nd (Dec 3, 2013)

When I'm done breeding/EV training, I'd like to battle people. I have a box of assholes to breed though...


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

GMF said:


> Alright.


Alright. I've got Adamant HA Dratini with 4 IVs and Mild Hustle Deino with 3-4 IVs ready to go. I've also got an Adamant Technician 5 IV Scyther and 5 IV Timid Volcarona I could breed a bit.


----------



## Hiatus (Dec 3, 2013)

Damn, even Daft is learning. Soon I'll be the only casual player left on this forum 

On the topic of shinies, sure, some of'em look epic, but to me they kinda lose that special...ness when you can pretty much farm them like that. The whole wondrous thing about them was that they were so rare to come across, and now they're everywhere. Dammit guys, I feel my two-ever-encounters are being belittled 

Also on the topic; GMF, why in the world would you pour your soul into getting a shiny _Zapdos_ of all Pok?mon? Its shiny form looks just like its normal form, only a shade darker. I almost have to admire such sadomasochism


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> Alright. I've got Adamant HA Dratini with 4 IVs and Mild Hustle Deino with 3-4 IVs ready to go. I've also got an Adamant Technician 5 IV Scyther and 5 IV Timid Volcarona I could breed a bit.



Never tried using Scizor before.  I'll take it. 



Hiatus said:


> Damn, even Daft is learning. Soon I'll be the only casual player left on this forum
> 
> On the topic of shinies, sure, some of'em look epic, but to me they kinda lose that special...ness when you can pretty much farm them like that. The whole wondrous thing about them was that they were so rare to come across, and now they're everywhere. Dammit guys, I feel my two-ever-encounters are being belittled
> 
> Also on the topic; GMF, why in the world would you pour your soul into getting a shiny _Zapdos_ of all Pok?mon? Its shiny form looks just like its normal form, only a shade darker. I almost have to admire such sadomasochism



It's Beak and Feet change also.  But seriously I just really wanted it.  But I just couldn't go with Quiet Nature so I continued until it was something different. Plus it only took 148 for Mewtwo so that felt like justice.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

GMF said:


> Never tried using Scizor before.  I'll take it.


Okay, just gimme a couple minutes to breed some.

My new FC is 0147-0097-4283.


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> Okay, just gimme a couple minutes to breed some.
> 
> My new FC is 0147-0097-4283.



Thanks, just tell me when you're ready. 

Mine is in my Sig. What's your Trainer name btw?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

Ares is my trainer name.


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

Alright, thanks.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> That Instacheck thingy won't even work


what's wrong?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 3, 2013)

FUK YEA, finally got my Adamant Pidove w/ Super Luck & Night Slash 

And a Lonely Charmander with Dragon Dance/Rush/Ourage off of GTS, of all the places.



Hiatus said:


> Damn, even Daft is learning. Soon I'll be the only casual player left on this forum



Join us 

Even tho I'm more on a middle road, but w/e


----------



## Alicia (Dec 3, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> Damn, even Daft is learning. Soon I'll be the only casual player left on this forum



Oh I'm just sick and tired of my friend beating the hell out of me each and everytime. he has this terrible tendency to laugh and rejoice through the mic which makes it so much more stressful and humiliating. That's why I forfeit my matches against him when I'm about to get defeated just not to grant him his selfish victory.

Bottom line, he's being an asshole and brags about his 5IV pokemon so I'm gonna fight fire with fire.

Anyways, I still haven't figured out a good team to cover as many enemy types. Any suggestions?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

GMF, I've bred a fuck load of eggs but they all have shitty IVs. The best I've gotten is perfect HP, Attack and Speed IVs but the Defense isn't good apparently. 

Edit: I got one with perfect Attack, Speed and Def. No downsides.


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> GMF, I've bred a fuck load of eggs but they all have shitty IVs. The best I've gotten is perfect HP, Attack and Speed IVs but the Defense isn't good apparently.
> 
> Edit: I got one with perfect Attack, Speed and Def. No downsides.



I'll be on in a moment. 

Edit: Tell me when you're ready.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 3, 2013)

Here's a battle I had against GMF 

N6DW-WWWW-WWW3-FPGB



Daftvirgin said:


> Oh I'm just sick and tired of my friend beating the hell out of me each and everytime. he has this terrible tendency to laugh and rejoice through the mic which makes it so much more stressful and humiliating. That's why I forfeit my matches against him when I'm about to get defeated just not to grant him his selfish victory.
> 
> Bottom line, he's being an asshole and brags about his 5IV pokemon so I'm gonna fight fire with fire.
> 
> Anyways, I still haven't figured out a good team to cover as many enemy types. Any suggestions?



Well, if simply covering types is your concern, the combo of Aegislash and Hydreigon cover every single type in the game between them. Also, Fire, Water and Grass type Pok?mon working in conjunction have very good defensive synergy (e.g. Ferrothorn, Gyarados and CharX).


----------



## Alicia (Dec 3, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Here's a battle I had against GMF
> 
> N6DW-WWWW-WWW3-FPGB



What do I do with that code in order to watch the battle? 



> Well, if simply covering types is your concern, the combo of Aegislash and Hydreigon cover every single type in the game between them. Also, Fire, Water and Grass type Pok?mon working in conjunction have very good defensive synergy (e.g. Ferrothorn, Gyarados and CharX).



Hmm... what about competitive play? The single player is easy, no doubt, but what if I want to go up against people online? What kind of strategy should I use and what strike team should I assemble?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

Got a perfect Scyther.

Has Swarm.


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Here's a battle I had against GMF
> 
> N6DW-WWWW-WWW3-FPGB





Felt like I did a better job in this one. 



Daftvirgin said:


> What do I do with that code in order to watch the battle?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... what about competitive play? The single player is easy, no doubt, but what if I want to go up against people online? What kind of strategy should I use and what strike team should I assemble?



Connect to the internet and put the code in your Vs. Recorder (it's in the Key items).


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> Got a perfect Scyther.
> 
> Has Swarm.



The struggle. It is real.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

I feel the struggle. 

If anybody wants it to use an ability capsule on, it's yours.


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> I feel the struggle.
> 
> If anybody wants it to use an ability capsule on, it's yours.



I'll take it, are you ready yet?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm ready. 

You'll have to request the trade though. I added you to my friends list and I'm online but I don't see you.


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'm ready.
> 
> You'll have to request the trade though. I added you to my friends list and I'm online but I don't see you.



Thanks for the Scyther. 

Forgot to ask do you care about it being a serious nature?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

Now to re-add all my friend codes. 



GMF said:


> Forgot to ask do you care about it being a serious nature?


Nope, I have Modest Dittos so I'm good.


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> Now to re-add all my friend codes.
> 
> 
> Nope, I have Modest Dittos so I'm good.



Alright then, back to hunting Ho-oh for me.

Edit: Modest is alright but Timid or Hasty might be better.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

Do you guys use your Greninjas as Physical or Special Attackers? He's got slightly better Sp.Atk but his Physical movepool is way better than his Special one.


----------



## GMF (Dec 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> Do you guys use your Greninjas as Physical or Special Attackers? He's got slightly better Sp.Atk but his Physical movepool is way better than his Special one.



Mine is sorta mixed, only physical move I have on it is U-turn. I've only seen Special and slightly mixed ones tbh. Other one's were using Shadow Sneak but everything else was Special Moves.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 3, 2013)

Mine is special oriented, but I actually think that mixed is best in a general sense.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 3, 2013)

Kumagawa Misogi has used a physical Greninja against me a few times. The first time I faced it, it completely took me by surprise and steamrolled me.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 3, 2013)

So after observing my 3DS, I've come to the conclusion that my 3DS automatically disables/drops any wifi connection when the system does not necessarily requires an internet connection. This is probably done to save power, but it is rather odd, as I cannot disable this "feature" even when power saving is disabled. This phenomenon occurs among others when I'm playing a game offline, or have my system running in stand-by mode (folded/closed). It then activates itself only during online gameplay, when idle on the home screen (presumably to fetch your list of online friends), and during other activities that requires an internet connection.

So why is this relevant? Well, as it turns out, the Instacheck hotspot has one flaw that puts my 3DS in a shameful position. The following is taken from the Instacheck "FAQ":



> *My 3DS just disconnected from the hotspot and I tried to reconnect, but it isn't working.*
> 
> One thing we've noticed is that if the 3DS disconnects from the hotspot, the hotspot MUST be restarted (just click the Stop Hotspot button) before the 3DS can connect to it again. We're not sure why, that's just how it works.



The previous phenomenon I just described makes it impossible for me to connect to the local Instacheck hotspot because my 3DS disables/drops the wifi connection immediately after I did the connection test. It also disables the wifi connection on various other occasions as I described earlier. This means that for everytime my 3DS disconnects from the Instacheck hotspot, I have to restart the hotspot and reconnect it again mid-game.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

Hmm. I think Mixed might be the way to go too. 

Ice Beam, Scald, U-Turn, Shadow Sneak.

Then either Choice Band or Life Orb him. He'll work well with a Screener me thinks.

It's bullshit he doesn't get Sucker Punch. If any pokemon should have Sucker Punch, it's the Dark-type ninja. Get your shit together, GF.


----------



## lacey (Dec 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> I might hatch a Shiny Greninja next.
> 
> I don't care for the Pokemon himself but that Shiny form is sexy as fuck.



Uugh, I know. One of my favourite shinys from the current gen.


----------



## The Void (Dec 3, 2013)

Is there a way to get multiple mega stones???


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

The Void said:


> Is there a way to get multiple mega stones???


Not without buying multiple copies of the game or hacking (eventually). Pokemon Bank doesn't accept items.

Edit: Now that I think about it, if you have another copy of the game or a friend you can trust, you can trade them your Pokemon holding Mega Stones, start a new game, and then trade them back over. You'll still have to play the game multiple times though.


----------



## Krich2nd (Dec 3, 2013)

I have two Blazikenite


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 3, 2013)

Daft learning the competitive side is equivalent to losing one's virginity in Pokemon.


----------



## The Void (Dec 3, 2013)

2337-4413-7427

I have Fraxure, Shelgon and Drudigan in my safari.


I need more friend codes.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

The Void said:


> 2337-4413-7427
> 
> I have Fraxure, Shelgon and Drudigan in my safari.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert Haydn (Dec 3, 2013)

Tried breeding some Beldum today, aiming for a perfect IV, Adamant to eventually hatch into a shiny Metagross. I used a Ditto and my initial game run Metagross, both caught in a Premier Ball. To my disappointment, the eggs are in regular PokeBalls? What's up?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2013)

You need an everstone to pass down the pokeball, I think.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 3, 2013)

Robert Haydn said:


> Tried breeding some Beldum today, aiming for a perfect IV, Adamant to eventually hatch into a shiny Metagross. I used a Ditto and my initial game run Metagross, both caught in a Premier Ball. To my disappointment, the eggs are in regular PokeBalls? What's up?





blunt said:


> You need an everstone to pass down the pokeball, I think.




The Pok?ball is passed down from the female, thus genderless Pok?mon will always be hatched in a regular Pok?ball. Even if Ditto is "taking" the place of the female (i.e. you breed it with a male) the ball the Ditto was caught in will not be passed on. Lastly, the Everstone plays no role in the passing of anything other than Nature.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow, that's a _huge_ bummer. 
Shiny Metagross in a Premier Ball would have been damn sexy.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 4, 2013)

Kangaskhan @ Kangaskhanite
Ability: Early Bird
EVs: 252 HP / 4 Atk / 252 Spd
Impish Nature
- Seismic Toss
- Drain Punch/substitute 
- Sucker Punch
- Fake Out

I love this set so much, Seismic Toss does 200 damage, essentially 2hko any pokemon not at 378w/left overs. With stealth rocks/spikes almost everything gets 2hko. Fake out also helps ware people down, sucker punch to finish people off. Drain Punch allows you to fuck up Chansey/Blissey which walls this set to hell and back, but Sub is better in most situations.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 4, 2013)

Robert Haydn said:


> Wow, that's a _huge_ bummer.
> Shiny Metagross in a Premier Ball would have been damn sexy.



I caught my legend in a premier ball


----------



## Alicia (Dec 4, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Daft learning the competitive side is equivalent to losing one's virginity in Pokemon.



I think you mean innocence 

But yes, yes indeed


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 4, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Kangaskhan @ Kangaskhanite
> Ability: Early Bird
> EVs: 252 HP / 4 Atk / 252 Spd
> Impish Nature
> ...



Bulky Ghosts with Sub/Disable/Will-o'-Wisp will make you their bitch though.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 4, 2013)

Anyone got a Charmander they can trade away?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 4, 2013)

Ken said:


> Anyone got a Charmander they can trade away?



lol why should I, phaggot 

what's your 3DS FC?


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 4, 2013)

Any news regarding the hack program? Has it been stopped already, or what? I don't know when should I return to Wi-Fi battling.


----------



## lacey (Dec 4, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> The Pok?ball is passed down from the female, thus genderless Pok?mon will always be hatched in a regular Pok?ball. Even if Ditto is "taking" the place of the female (i.e. you breed it with a male) the ball the Ditto was caught in will not be passed on. Lastly, the Everstone plays no role in the passing of anything other than Nature.



For some reason, I had thought that a Destiny Knot was needed for the passing down the Pokeball, but two Houndour that a friend gave me for breeding in my Y game both had Premier balls, and the offspring also had one. Same with a Noibat pair she caught for me too. 

Would have preferred just the Houndour in the Premier ball, but eh. It's a nice touch - we can finally decide what Pokemon get what Pokeballs basically.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 4, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> lol why should I, phaggot
> 
> what's your 3DS FC?





Here ya go cunt!


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 4, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Bulky Ghosts with Sub/Disable/Will-o'-Wisp will make you their bitch though.



Yeah, but this set shouldn't be fucking around with ghost types, I have other mons on the team to deal with them. This set is better now that mega gengar is gone, also it doesn't mind a Will-o'-Wisp, seismic toss still does 200 damage and fake out is weak as hell, only sucker punch and drain punch would be affected.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 4, 2013)

Playing through the game and I keep meeting a shady man in a hotel room wanting to teach my 10 year old character the secrets of O-Power. The screen goes black and he runs.

There's a pedo on the lose in the Kalos region...


----------



## soulnova (Dec 4, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Any news regarding the hack program? Has it been stopped already, or what? I don't know when should I return to Wi-Fi battling.



I wasn't even aware there was a hacking program already. 

Insight on this, anyone?


----------



## Krich2nd (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't think Kangaskhan can learn Seismic Toss. I've checked serebii, but I don't see Seismic Toss as a learnable move.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 4, 2013)

It's not listed on Bulbapedia either.



soulnova said:


> I wasn't even aware there was a hacking program already.
> 
> Insight on this, anyone?


There's a program out there that lets you see your opponents entire teams moves and stuff and even lets you see what move they're going to use next. It's not very wide spread and I doubt you'll come across many people (if any) on Wifi battles using it but it's something to consider if your opponent is making one godly prediction after another.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 4, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> I don't think Kangaskhan can learn Seismic Toss. I've checked serebii, but I don't see Seismic Toss as a learnable move.



Its a gen 3 tutor move, meaning his ability has to be Early Bird.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 4, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Playing through the game and I keep meeting a shady man in a hotel room wanting to teach my 10 year old character the secrets of O-Power. The screen goes black and he runs.
> 
> There's a pedo on the lose in the Kalos region...



is it this man?


----------



## Olivia (Dec 4, 2013)

I suppose this is the appropriate thread to ask: So I have caught every pokemon possible in X and Y, and also have every other pokemon not possible (besides Hoopa, Volcanion, and Diance of course) ready on my white version to transfer once Poke-Transfer comes out. My only problem is that I didn't like White/Black too much, so I didn't follow up on it after the first few weeks, and completely missed Keldeo, Meloetta, and Genesect. Besides those three I have every other pokemon, and my pokedex would be complete. So my tall order would be to request someone to trade those pokemon to me. Of course I would trade them right back, as they aren't mine, and simply would like to have them for pokedex completion sake. So if someone would be willing to trade me these three pokemon (and as I said before, I'd trade them back) then please message me. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 4, 2013)

Untrimmed



*Spoiler*: __ 



Heart Trim


Diamond Trim


Star Trim


Pharaoh Trim


Kabuki Trim


La Reine Trim


Matron Trim


Dandy Trim


Debutante Trim




So many choices...

Sucks they only last for 5 days and can't be in your PC.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 4, 2013)

Pharaoh is legit as fuck.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 4, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> is it this man?



You'll be fine as long as you're not Mia Fey.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 4, 2013)

So I finally managed to make Instacheck work on a different laptop I borrowed from home, does anyone wants to try this out and tell me how I can see whether a pkmn is 5IV or not?


----------



## Alaude (Dec 5, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I suppose this is the appropriate thread to ask: So I have caught every pokemon possible in X and Y, and also have every other pokemon not possible (besides Hoopa, Volcanion, and Diance of course) ready on my white version to transfer once Poke-Transfer comes out. My only problem is that I didn't like White/Black too much, so I didn't follow up on it after the first few weeks, and completely missed Keldeo, Meloetta, and Genesect. Besides those three I have every other pokemon, and my pokedex would be complete. So my tall order would be to request someone to trade those pokemon to me. Of course I would trade them right back, as they aren't mine, and simply would like to have them for pokedex completion sake. So if someone would be willing to trade me these three pokemon (and as I said before, I'd trade them back) then please message me.
> 
> Thanks.



I can trade you Keldeo and Genesect after the pokebank comes. Sadly I missed Meloetta myself too


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey guys

with 30 hours of work and 28 hours of school im really clogged up

Im gunna try and get the last two badges and beat the e4
after i figure out my friend code ill let you into my safari

friend says i have charmelon and magmar D
kinda suits me since i love Mega C X and Magmortat D x3
which me luck that my fianl slot is nintales or braixen O:


----------



## Blunt (Dec 5, 2013)

If you haven't bought Pokemon Y yet and live near a Toys R Us, you may wanna check this out:


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2013)

time to get the second one since there wont be a Z


----------



## Alicia (Dec 5, 2013)

I've been fanatically trying to breed perfect IV pkmn, and I still have no idea how friends safari works with all these different slots


----------



## Blunt (Dec 5, 2013)

Each person has a friend safari. Each friend safari has its own Pokemon-type and 3 Pokemon of that type can be found in each safari. Initially, only two Pokemon are available from each safari but once the owner of the safari beats the E4 (and you've been online at the same time as them) the third Pokemon is unlocked. If your friend is online at the same time you're in their safari, the Pokemon you encounter have a chance of having their Hidden Abilities.

You should check out smogon and bulbapedia for anything you don't understand. It's all explained there.


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 5, 2013)

I think I just played against shofu and won.


----------



## Krich2nd (Dec 5, 2013)

Anybody have jolly Meditite?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 5, 2013)

ok wtf I'm putting two 5IV froakies in the daycare (one of them has destiny knot) and I'm still hatching froakies with 2-3IVs??


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 5, 2013)

The way I understand destiny knot, is that it pools together all 12 stats from both parents and picks 5 of them to go to the child, so its still random.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 5, 2013)

oh balls


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 5, 2013)

Playing Pokemon Y is making me feel like a noob.

It's getting a little hard to remember what type every freaking monster is and with the addition of Fairy type some old ones can't be trusted to have the same type. I mean, in what world does a Granbull look like a fairy to anyone?!?

They need to make an easier way to keep track of what type a monster is in game whilst battling.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 5, 2013)

use this site: 

just type the pokemon's name in the search bar and you'll get exact intel on it. scroll down a little and you'll see *Type defenses* on the right

and here's a type chart just in case:


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 5, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> use this site:
> 
> just type the pokemon's name in the search bar and you'll get exact intel on it. scroll down a little and you'll see *Type defenses* on the right
> 
> and here's a type chart just in case:



Thanks but I know what's good against what. My problem is remembering what type each Pokemon is and nowadays just looking at the damned think usually doesn't help.

They should give some kind of an indication as to the Pokemon type whilst in battle because in my 20 hours or so of playing Y I've had to consult Google way too many times before making a move.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 5, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> ok wtf I'm putting two 5IV froakies in the daycare (one of them has destiny knot) and I'm still hatching froakies with 2-3IVs??



Double check to make sure both are indeed 5IV, because if you have two 5IV parents, the least amount of max IVs the offspring will have is 3; both of the ones the parents are missing and the last stat that isn't selected by Destiny Knot will be generated at random. 

If both parents have the exact same 5IV spread, the least you can get is 4.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 5, 2013)

Man Ghost is such a great type now,

Defensively it only has 2 weaknesses, 2 useful resistances, 2  great immunities 
Offensively only Dark types resist ghost attacks and normals are immune.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 5, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> I think I just played against shofu and won.



Your Klefki is such a pain in the ass LOL


----------



## Blunt (Dec 5, 2013)

I fucking hate Klefki.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 5, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> I think I just played against shofu and won.


Why the fuck did he have Power-Up Punch on Exploud? Exploud's only use is Boom Burst.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 5, 2013)

I guess Power-Up Punch when he knows there will be a switch.


----------



## Grimsley (Dec 5, 2013)

i want to start a new game is there anyone here trusting and willing enough on here to look after my pokemon until i complete the game again?


----------



## ElementX (Dec 5, 2013)

Just wait until Pokemon Bank comes out Jackieshann, its open on the 27th.


----------



## Grimsley (Dec 5, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Just wait until Pokemon Bank comes out Jackieshann, its open on the 27th.



what is pokemon bank can you explain it to me? and dont u have to pay for it?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 5, 2013)

It's basically a server where you can keep your pokemon and transfer them between games. It costs $5.


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 5, 2013)

Holy shit Kingdra 

Scope Lens, Sniper, Focus Energy = 100% crit


----------



## Krich2nd (Dec 5, 2013)

I guess no one has a Meditite. How about Huge Power Bunnelby/Diggersby? Preferably female.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a Huge Power Bunnelby with: Perfect IVs in HP, Atk, Def, Sp. Def, Speed, that is also female.

What can you give me for it?


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 5, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> I have a Huge Power Bunnelby with: Perfect IVs in HP, Atk, Def, Sp. Def, Speed, that is also female.
> 
> What can you give me for it?



Nature of that Bunnelby? And do you have extras? I can PM you a list of what I have for trade.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 5, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> Holy shit Kingdra
> 
> Scope Lens, Sniper, Focus Energy = 100% crit



 Now I have to go breed a Horsea.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 5, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Nature of that Bunnelby? And do you have extras? I can PM you a list of what I have for trade.



Adamant to maximize the damage potential with Huge  Power.

I do have an extra. It's a female Japanese Bunnelby  with the same set-up and missing Defence IV.

I'm trying trying to breed a Shiny.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 5, 2013)

I should have lots extras since the male Seedot I'm using has 6 Perfect IVs.

Edit: Just hatched a male with 5 IVs, missing HP Though.

Also hatched 1 male and female females  with atk, def, sp. Def, speed and 1 female with def, sp. Def. Speed.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 5, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> I should have lots extras since the male Seedot I'm using has 6 Perfect IVs.
> 
> Edit: Just hatched a male with 5 IVs, missing HP Though.
> 
> Also hatched 1 male and female females  with atk, def, sp. Def, speed and 1 female with def, sp. Def. Speed.



Actually nvm, I don't really like Diggersby now that I think about it. Azumarill has a better typing and can do more. Thanks though.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 5, 2013)

I have such an asshole team


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 5, 2013)

blunt said:


> I have such an asshole team



I have almost the exact same team, dat klefki and crit kingdra


----------



## Blunt (Dec 5, 2013)

I replaced the Scolipede for a Smeargle too.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 5, 2013)

Most intense battle I've ever had:


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 5, 2013)

He used Curse...with Stored Power


----------



## lacey (Dec 5, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> Holy shit Kingdra
> 
> Scope Lens, Sniper, Focus Energy = 100% crit



I still can't get over Mew's sprite jfc

That Kingdra though.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 5, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> He used Curse...with Stored Power


I'm thinking he was a Baton Passer and didn't have any other attacking move.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 6, 2013)

Kingdra will be uber this time
i can feel it


----------



## Blunt (Dec 6, 2013)

Eh, as someone who uses him, I'm pretty sure he'll be OU. He _needs_ to set-up before he's especially useful and there is a lot of stuff that can take him out in that one turn. He's not very fast either so even after getting the Focus Energy up, he can still get OHKO'd the next turn.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 6, 2013)

just tested it out

focus energy + baton pass + sash


----------



## Blunt (Dec 6, 2013)

You need Scope Lens for the set though. 

Edit: Oh, you're using Focus Energy multiple times. Got it.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 6, 2013)

Smeagle went spore
i focus energy and baton passed to kingdra and it was game from there


----------



## Blunt (Dec 6, 2013)

If you're gonna go through all that trouble, you might as well BP to Mega Kang. He makes much better use of it than Kingdra anyway. He's got way more attack power, better bulk and more speed.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh man i am just trolling so hard in RU lobby 

Oh balls so much rage

baton passed FE to Drapion and night slashed and cross poisoned 2/3's of the team to death
I cant handle this xD


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 6, 2013)

blunt said:


> Most intense battle I've ever had:


Why were you foul playing him and t-waved a galvantula lol wut


----------



## Wan (Dec 6, 2013)

I picked up Pokemon X along with the Legend of Zelda edition 3DS on Black Friday.  I've been playing it almost non-stop, Pokemon is as addictive as ever.  This is my first time getting into a current Pokemon game; I skipped Diamond/Pearl and both Black/Whites because I never had my own DS.  I'm currently working my way through Victory Road.  The team I'm rolling with is:

Xerneas
Gardevoir
Shiny Gallade
Chesnaught
Venusaur
Linoone (for HMs)

As you probably can tell,  I'm a Grass guy, and I really like Ralts' evolutions (I'm excited to get the Gardevoirite).  I really like the new "Fairy" type as well.

The move to 3D is pretty spectacular.  The Pokemon look great, and the animations for each move are beautiful. My particular favorite is the water drop that shows for the "Calm Mind" move.

I don't know what the stories of D/P and B/W were like, but the story and characters of X/Y is definitely and improvement over Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald.  It actually feels like there ARE characters this time, who have a persistent presence in the plot rather than just popping in every now and then to battle the player (which is all Wally and Brandon/May ever did).  Serena/Calem, Tierno, Trevor, and Shauna feel like they're actually friends with the player character.  The villain team is at least a little relatable this time around.  Teams Magma and Aqua had this weird goal of expanding the land/expanding the sea because they thought that would be better for...reasons.  Lysandre feels like an actual character himself (though obviously a villain, when you first see him I literally said aloud "BOY, I WONDER WHO THE LEADER OF TEAM FLARE IS!").  He wants there to be peace in the world -- which is admirable goal in itself -- but has come to the demented conclusion that the world is too far gone and must be completely wiped out and reset.  His method may be over-the-top villain insanity, but at least his motivations are sympathetic.  There's also a interesting little subplot about the king who first created the device Team Flare uses, which I'm interested to see how it turns out.

The game is fun but a little too easy IMO.  The encounter with Xerneas is laughably easy.  I got Xerneas down to low health, paralyzed him to make him a little easier to catch, tossed just one Ultra Ball at him -- boom, caught.  With how easy that was I thought, "Screw it, let's try putting him in a Luxury Ball", so I went back, did the same thing -- caught Xerneas with the second Luxury Ball I threw at him.  This is a Legendary Pokemon?  I remember in Leaf Green trying to catch Articuno; I could get him down to an inch from fainting, paralyzed or poisoned, and chuck Ultra Ball after Ultra Ball at him and he still wouldn't be caught.  I would have liked if Xerneas' catch rate was at least a little harder, to make it feel like I had accomplished something upon catching him.

But yeah, the game's great. Looking forward to finishing it up and becoming the Pokemon Champion!


----------



## Alicia (Dec 6, 2013)

^uhm this is nice 'n' all, but we're all playing the game too so we know how the game is like


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 6, 2013)

Always nice to see folks come back into the series with a good word 



Wan said:


> It actually feels like there ARE characters this time, who have a persistent presence in the plot rather than just popping in every now and then to battle the player (which is all Wally and Brandon/May ever did).  Serena/Calem, Tierno, Trevor, and Shauna feel like they're actually friends with the player character.  The villain team is at least a little relatable this time around.  Teams Magma and Aqua had this weird goal of expanding the land/expanding the sea because they thought that would be better for...reasons.  Lysandre feels like an actual character himself (though obviously a villain, when you first see him I literally said aloud "BOY, I WONDER WHO THE LEADER OF TEAM FLARE IS!").  He wants there to be peace in the world -- which is admirable goal in itself -- but has come to the demented conclusion that the world is too far gone and must be completely wiped out and reset.  His method may be over-the-top villain insanity, but at least his motivations are sympathetic.




Without spoiling anything, I will say that Black & White were actually more fleshed out in this regard. You might like it if you ever want to give 5th gen a shot.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 6, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> Why were you foul playing him and t-waved a galvantula lol wut


The Foul Plays against the Umbreon were because he was already Paralyzed and my Screens were up so I had no other choice. Plus I was Mean Looked in so I couldn't switch out. 

The T-Wave against the Galvantula was just a shit prediction.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 6, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> Holy shit Kingdra
> 
> Scope Lens, Sniper, Focus Energy = 100% crit



Wow. Now I want a Kindgra.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 7, 2013)

HOLY SHIT
I GOT  A SHINY ESPURR
IMGUNNA NAME IT

Contract?

and wonder trade it
lol madoka jokes


----------



## Blunt (Dec 7, 2013)

DONT WONDER TRADE IT TIMMU

IF YOURE GONNA TRADE IT

GIVE IT TO ME


----------



## Weather (Dec 7, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> HOLY SHIT
> I GOT  A SHINY ESPURR
> IMGUNNA NAME IT
> 
> ...



NAME IT KYUBEY AND GIVE IT TO ME!!


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 7, 2013)

Just won the lotto with all 5 digits matching! I spent about 20 minutes afterwards tracking down the winning Pokemon. Turns out it was a male Japanese Fletchling I picked up the other day that was a breeding cast off.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## lacey (Dec 7, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> HOLY SHIT
> I GOT  A SHINY ESPURR
> IMGUNNA NAME IT
> 
> ...


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 7, 2013)

So while messing around with obtaining Friend Safaries, a totally unprovoked shiny male Kirlia appears.

And I'm glad that the Quick Ball didn't fail, because by then I figured out that they pack Teleport in their moveset.

And the best part of it is that it's freakin Modest. Hell yes.


In b4 Yami makes a snide remark about it being male. lol


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 7, 2013)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> In b4 Yami makes a snide remark about it being male. lol


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 7, 2013)

I'll have you know that he is rightfully fabulous in his flowing black Mega Evo dress, damn it!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 7, 2013)

Dude looks like a lady~


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 7, 2013)

Zaxxon, it's people like you that are breaking the hearts and dreams of many Gardevoir fans by pushing for the acceptance of the gender-confusion.

I would not even _consider_ farting in your general direction.

Good day, sir!


----------



## Blunt (Dec 7, 2013)

Does anyone have a Lonely Ditto or a Lonely Water Group 1 Pokemon they could trade me? I lost my Ditto Safari when I got my new 3DS.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 7, 2013)

Lonely Slime is Lonely?

get out your napkins, boys. There's an H-Fanfic in the making.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 7, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Zaxxon, it's people like you that are breaking the hearts and dreams of many Gardevoir fans by pushing for the acceptance of the gender-confusion.
> 
> I would not even _consider_ farting in your general direction.
> 
> Good day, sir!





Yami Munesanzun said:


> Lonely Slime is Lonely?
> 
> get out your napkins, boys. There's an H-Fanfic in the making.



You know, I was going to say something about my interests prohibiting me from being biased.


But wow, hypocritical much?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 7, 2013)

Nvm, just caught one from Pokemon Village. God I love my fleet of Synchro Ralts.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 7, 2013)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> You know, I was going to say something about my interests prohibiting me from being biased.
> 
> 
> But wow, hypocritical much?



I'm being facetious, Zaxxy.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 7, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I'm being facetious, Zaxxy.



I know you are.


Just as you know that my gripes aren't legitimate.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 7, 2013)

Good.

I'd have to slap you repeatedly otherwise.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 7, 2013)

Can someone help me check my Shiny Values? I've got the program so I just need someone to initiate the trade with.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 7, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 8, 2013)

When are you available, blunt?


----------



## soulnova (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey guys, does anyone have a wartortle on his/her safari?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 8, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> When are you available, blunt?


I'm available now 

Edit: And you just logged off.


----------



## GMF (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm official done with Shiny Hunting for now tried for both Ho oh and Groundon. Made it to 5010 for Ho oh and I think (cause I wasn't counting too much) over 2000 for Groudon. If I ever do run into that Ho oh one day first thing I'm doing is naming it Soul Crusher.  

I wound up making a Blunder last night, I transferred Zapdos, Suicune, and Mewtwo over to my white version. But I forgot that I was gonna try and get Heat Wave for Zapdos since I think it's a move tutor in Soul Silver.  Oh well I can live that, the thing I'm most bummed out about is that I forgot to nickname them.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 8, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'm available now
> 
> Edit: And you just logged off.



wait, who are you exactly:

name in 3DS FC?

trainer name in pkmn?

Are you Kitsune?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 8, 2013)

I got a new 3ds so we don't have each others friend codes anymore. But a friend actually helped me, but thank you anyways.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 8, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Hey guys, does anyone have a wartortle on his/her safari?



I do not, but I do have several pokemon in that evolutionary line if your interested, most of them are other people's breeding cast offs with 1 or more Perfect IVs.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 8, 2013)

Something about taking down a team with 4 Uber Legendaries with a Diggersby that's just satisfying.


----------



## Hiatus (Dec 8, 2013)

GMF said:


> I'm official done with Shiny Hunting for now tried for both Ho oh and Groundon. Made it to 5010 for Ho oh and I think (cause I wasn't counting too much) over 2000 for Groudon. If I ever do run into that Ho oh one day first thing I'm doing is naming it Soul Crusher.
> 
> I wound up making a Blunder last night, I transferred Zapdos, Suicune, and Mewtwo over to my white version. But I forgot that I was gonna try and get Heat Wave for Zapdos since I think it's a move tutor in Soul Silver.  Oh well I can live that, the thing I'm most bummed out about is that I forgot to nickname them.




The first step on the road to recovery is admitting you have a problem 

I don't know what's worst; the fact that you must have SR'd well over 10 000 times hunting for those shinies, or the fact that you actually counted 

What should we do with you? Admire your dedication, or lock you up in a mental asylum?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 8, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Are you Kitsune?



No, that would be me, Daft. lol


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2013)

I want some Serena romance in this anime.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 8, 2013)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> No, that would be me, Daft. lol



Well I'm sorry.


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 8, 2013)

low elo ninjask baton pass sweep (NU) 




max speed and atk muk = over 1300 atk, over 500 speed


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 8, 2013)

Why'd they switch out and set up Spikes? At the very least your Ninjask wouldn't have been able to BP a Sub if they kept Charizard in


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 8, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> low elo ninjask baton pass sweep (NU)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>copies your Ninjask while holding a choice scarf
>swords dances

>puts your gurdurr to sleep
>lets his ditto die instead of copying it and probably sweeping your team

>deserves to be 6-0'd

Honestly, this is what the majority of Smogon battlers are. People who copy and paste teams from the articles and don't know the first thing about battling.


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 8, 2013)

I know... what was he thinking


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 8, 2013)

Holly shit I cried

E4 was easy. Not a single pokemon fainted.

lucario / Raichu / Charizard / Greninja / Bibarel x3 / X 

Touching Moment but man you are 3k years odl and I out leveled you in 30 hours 
Then again this guy was around long before EXP Share 

Champ was awesome. 

Shauna is trying to get up into my skirt. That Fennekin she gave me? female modest x3 
It's working x3
And I want her up in there anyway.
My character needs to go FFM with Sycamore and Shauna


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 9, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> *Shauna is trying to get up into my skirt.* That Fennekin she gave me? female modest x3
> It's working x3
> And I want her up in there anyway.
> My character needs to go FFM with Sycamore and Shauna



so you're either a woman or a guy secretly wanting to go in drag.

:sanji


----------



## Wan (Dec 9, 2013)

So, call me a pokenoob, but while I'd played plenty of Pokemon before, I'd never played to the point of actually beating the Elite Four and the Champion, so I had no idea what sort of stuff happens afterward.  And I haven't looked up just what Pokemon are in the game.

So I was wandering around northeast Kalos, route 10 or so, and I stumble into some grass. The screen stops, and I think "Oh come on, I'm not out to catch anything right now..."

"Wait, that's a different musical cue..."

"HOLY SHIT ARTICUNO"

And then he fled before I could do anything.  I promptly looked up Articuno for X and Y, and, 10 encounters later, he is now mine.


----------



## Weather (Dec 9, 2013)

I need me some pumkaboo.

Anybody got one with good iv's (attack, speed and hp) smalls size too?


----------



## soulnova (Dec 9, 2013)

Wan said:


> So, call me a pokenoob, but while I'd played plenty of Pokemon before, I'd never played to the point of actually beating the Elite Four and the Champion, so I had no idea what sort of stuff happens afterward.  And I haven't looked up just what Pokemon are in the game.
> 
> So I was wandering around northeast Kalos, route 10 or so, and I stumble into some grass. The screen stops, and I think "Oh come on, I'm not out to catch anything right now..."
> 
> ...






My boyfriend was something like that too. 

This was his very first time playing pokemon. I was trying to coach him but I had to focus on my game too. He had no idea about type effectiveness, held items, berries, things I take for granted... "Hey, is this Rare Candy for anything good? ".

He loves to breed fossil pokemon. He has several boxes full of those, and has been sending them on wonder trade. :33


----------



## Alicia (Dec 9, 2013)

I wish I had a gf in the first place


----------



## Hiatus (Dec 9, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I wish I had a gf in the first place




Get in the line, bitch 

Though I guess we won't be sharing a line anyway, so I'll spare you the ass whooping just this once. 

Or maybe not


----------



## GMF (Dec 9, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> The first step on the road to recovery is admitting you have a problem
> 
> I don't know what's worst; the fact that you must have SR'd well over 10 000 times hunting for those shinies, or the fact that you actually counted
> 
> What should we do with you? Admire your dedication, or lock you up in a mental asylum?



I admitted I had problem when I searched for Mewtwo. But yeah I'm done for now. Well I didn't count perfectly for all of them. If I had done that I would've quit sooner. So I counted a lot using my notebook while other times I would randomly reset. Funny enough most came after I stopped in the notebook. 

Lock me up.  Well like I said I'm done, I got the 3 shiny's I set out for and as a bonus Mewtwo. No more for me.


----------



## Wan (Dec 9, 2013)

soulnova said:


> My boyfriend was something like that too.
> 
> This was his very first time playing pokemon. I was trying to coach him but I had to focus on my game too. He had no idea about type effectiveness, held items, berries, things I take for granted... "Hey, is this Rare Candy for anything good? ".
> 
> He loves to breed fossil pokemon. He has several boxes full of those, and has been sending them on wonder trade. :33



I've been a Pokemon fan since Gen I though, so at least I knew how big a deal Articuno was. 

Wonder Trade is pretty awesome.  Got a Charmander through it.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 9, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> so you're either a woman or a guy secretly wanting to go in drag.
> 
> :sanji



My  player character is female.
>_>
NO U



Wan said:


> I've been a Pokemon fan since Gen I though, so at least I knew how big a deal Articuno was.
> 
> Wonder Trade is pretty awesome.  Got a Charmander through it.



I wondertraded away my shiny Espurr named "Contract?"
Got a froakie O:
With protean 

That person probably doest know about madoka


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 9, 2013)

It's so sad how I can sweep OU teams with NU pokemon.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 9, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> It's so sad how I can sweep OU teams with NU pokemon.



My nidoqueen sweeped a dwagon team after x3 speed baton pass 
sheer force ice beam


----------



## soulnova (Dec 9, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> It's so sad how I can sweep OU teams with NU pokemon.



TEACH ME.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 9, 2013)

soulnova said:


> TEACH ME.



use sheer force nidoqueen :33

*worst idea ever*


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 9, 2013)

soulnova said:


> TEACH ME.



Stall with Ninjask, swords dance speed boost to max, then sweep


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 9, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> Stall with Ninjask, swords dance speed boost to max, then sweep



roar/taunt/haze

hope for best >_<


----------



## Blunt (Dec 9, 2013)

>About to trade over my Protean Froakie to a guy to get it Shiny
>Nintendo does server maintenance


----------



## Blunt (Dec 9, 2013)

Got it.


----------



## Wan (Dec 9, 2013)

blunt said:


> >About to trade over my Protean Froakie to a guy to get it Shiny
> >Nintendo does server maintenance



Yeah...just when I wanted to register in the Pokemon Global Link and try using my Pokes in Ratings battles, the system is down.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 9, 2013)

Wan said:


> Yeah...just when I wanted to register in the Pokemon Global Link and try using my Pokes in Ratings battles, the system is down.



Same, but I just wanted a rare candy so I could evolve my Sliggoo while it was raining in Kiloude. 

Luckily it was raining again in Route 14 so I didn't need it


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 10, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> roar/taunt/haze
> 
> hope for best >_<


Who uses that shit(except taunt) 

I've only gotten 1 person use roar and I beat him


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 10, 2013)

Anyone available to help me evolve my Seadra?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2013)

Y'all on miiverse?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 10, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> Who uses that shit(except taunt)
> 
> I've only gotten 1 person use roar and I beat him



i use roar everynow and then T_T

sniff sniff

tsunami is a buuuuuulllllllllyyyy


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 10, 2013)

Finally trained up the Kingdra I bred and tested out the Scope Lens+Focus Energy shizz. I got 7 crits in a row . This shit is broken as fuck.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 10, 2013)

Does anyone here have gen 2,3,4 and 5 starters they can give me


----------



## Alicia (Dec 10, 2013)

Bushido Brown said:


> Does anyone here have gen 2,3,4 and 5 starters they can give me



they are unobtainable in X & Y until pok?bank launches. Only Torchic can be obtained as a secret gift;


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 10, 2013)

^ that's a bummer. Does anyone know how to add acquaintances to your friends list


----------



## Wan (Dec 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> they are unobtainable in X & Y until pok?bank launches. Only Torchic can be obtained as a secret gift;



How is that going to work, exactly?  I'd jump at the chance to get Treecko.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 10, 2013)

You trade your Pokemon from B/W (2) over with the Pokemon Transfer App. Then they're stored in Bank which is basically a server to hold 3000 of your Pokemon and transfer between the games with.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 10, 2013)

Anybody got HA Fletchiling and Bunnelby? I wanna use them for my Y playthrough.

Also can someone help me get my Froakie to my copy of Y? Need to trade it from my X game and I don't have 2 3DS'.


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 10, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> i use roar everynow and then T_T
> 
> sniff sniff
> 
> tsunami is a buuuuuulllllllllyyyy







BiNexus said:


> Finally trained up the Kingdra I bred and tested out the Scope Lens+Focus Energy shizz. I got 7 crits in a row . This shit is broken as fuck.


ikr 

Time to ban focus energy


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 10, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Finally trained up the Kingdra I bred and tested out the Scope Lens+Focus Energy shizz. I got 7 crits in a row . This shit is broken as fuck.



Do you have spare Horseas BiNexus?


----------



## lacey (Dec 10, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Something about taking down a team with 4 Uber Legendaries with a Diggersby that's just satisfying.



[YOUTUBE]ywDDWGyqhT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Dec 10, 2013)

Anybody got an Aqua Jet Marill?


----------



## Ghost (Dec 11, 2013)

I think I gave my last one to BiNexus. I can borrow my Azumarill for you to breed if you want to.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

I actually managed to breed one (with Belly Drum too), thanks though. 

Still looking for the HA Fletchling and Bunnelby though.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 11, 2013)

Lol got myself a shiny Charmeleon yesterday in the Friend Safari. Too bad my character currently looks ridiculously plain and it costs 500K just to buy a Venusaurite/Charizardite... >_<


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Ken said:


> Lol got myself a shiny Charmeleon yesterday in the Friend Safari. Too bad my character currently looks ridiculously plain and it costs 500K just to buy a Venusaurite/Charizardite... >_<


Those problems fix each other. 

When you become "more stylish" the mega stones get cheaper.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> Still looking for the HA Fletchling and Bunnelby though.



blunt if you're still there, I have both in HA/Female/Adamant. :3

0705 2951 8501

I already found your FC in the thread.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> Those problems fix each other.
> 
> When you become "more stylish" the mega stones get cheaper.



I don't really consider the stylishness part a problem, only the price of the stone. So far only changed my eye color and such, so it'll be a pain but will have to get stylized per custom


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

Been trying to reach the 50 streak in Super Singles at the Battle Maison, it's not going well. Though I do have over 500 BP now.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> blunt if you're still there, I have both in HA/Female/Adamant. :3
> 
> 0705 2951 8501
> 
> I already found your FC in the thread.




That's actually my old FC, my new one is 0147-0097-4283. 

I just got a copy of Y and I want them in that game so at first all I'll have to give you in return in like level 4 Pidgey's. But I can switch over to X after and give you something better, if you'd like.

Edit: Added you.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> That's actually my old FC, my new one is 0147-0097-4283.
> 
> I just got a copy of Y and I want them in that game so at first all I'll have to give you in return in like level 4 Pidgey's. But I can switch over to X after and give you something better, if you'd like.



lol, I really wasn't looking for anything.

In fact, if I didn't have anyone in particular to give them too, they were just going to be Wonder Trade gifts. 

see ya there


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

You're so generous.


----------



## Weather (Dec 11, 2013)

Managed to get a pretty decent Mawile in GTS.

Adamant+Near Perfect IVs+Intimidate.

Seems we got a killer on out hands, plus it was bred with Fire Fang already.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 11, 2013)

wtf zaxx I need HA fletchlings


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

Ken said:


> I don't really consider the stylishness part a problem, only the price of the stone. So far only changed my eye color and such, so it'll be a pain but will have to get stylized per custom



When you are at max style those stones only cost 10,000. Being max style is actually very useful because it gives you discounts in other places as well.

If you want to reach Max Style as quickly as possible, there's an easy way to do it. Head on over to the Pok? Ball Boutique on Autumnal Avenue and start buying Premier Balls one at a time. Every time you make a purchase, your style level will rise, and since a Premier Ball is only 200 Pok?mon dollars, you'll be able to increase your style without breaking the bank. When you're finished, you can sell back every ball you've purchased.

While you should make sure you never buy more than one ball at once, you don't have to close the shop window for this trick to work. Just select a Premier Ball, tell the shop clerk "Yes", and repeat the process. If you idly hit the A button as you watch a TV show, you should be at Max Style by the next commercial break. Using this method, I was able to reach Max Style after buying about 70 Premier Balls. Depending on how much you've done in Lumiose, it may take you more purchases or less.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 11, 2013)

WAT? You can buy premier balls separately? I'v been buying pok?balls in bulk just to get premier balls. Well i guess I'll wait until I've used all 100 pok?balls first before buying premier balls


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah I was surprised too, but buying them is the fastest way to max out your style.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Really, Bio? That's fucking awesome.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah I was running around getting haircuts, taking cabs and shit before then I read this and it only took 5 minutes of me pounding the A button for me to get max.

You can check when you are max by talking with that guy at the Stone Emporium, when you finally see the Megastones at 10,000 you are maxed.

Also if you need money, Prize Money Power LVL 3 + Amulet Coin/Luck Incense gives an insane amount. At x6 each Elite Four member gives 78,000.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

brb


----------



## Alicia (Dec 11, 2013)

goddammit all of my friend safaris have shitty pokemon


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 11, 2013)

I caught a shiny Charmeleon in mine


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> wtf zaxx I need HA fletchlings



Daft, if you hop back on, I can help. lol



Ken said:


> I caught a shiny Charmeleon in mine



I caught a shiny modest Kirlia in a Friend Safari.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 11, 2013)

Is it male?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2013)

Yup.


But he looks rightfully fabulous in his flowing black mega evo dress, damn it. 

And don't let Yami tell you otherwise!


----------



## Alicia (Dec 11, 2013)

fucking shitty friend safaris


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 11, 2013)

Should give the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) a drag name or two before you evolve it


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

So I now have 611 BP, I'll tell you what, first 5 people to post and ask will get some random pokemon with one item of your choice from the Battle Maison.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 11, 2013)

FOund out that max style trick a bit earlier and hunted down all but two of the o-powers. Once I get the hatching o-power, breeding will be even faster.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2013)

GMF said:


> So I now have 611 BP, I'll tell you what, first 5 people to post and ask will get some random pokemon with one item of your choice from the Battle Maison.



lol really?

Can you hook me up with an Assault Vest? :3

0705 2951 8501


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

Forgot to mention, if anyone does want an item please don't ask for an ability capsule.


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> lol really?
> 
> Can you hook me up with an Assault Vest? :3
> 
> 0705 2951 8501



Alright give me a moment, what's you're in-game name? Also my Fc's in my sig. 

And my in-game is Aaron.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2013)

GMF said:


> Alright give me a moment, what's you're in-game name? Also my Fc's in my sig.
> 
> And my in-game is Aaron.



In-game name: Miharu


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

GMF said:


> So I now have 611 BP, I'll tell you what, first 5 people to post and ask will get some random pokemon with one item of your choice from the Battle Maison.



Choice Scarf 

FC: 4785-5104-4353
Name: Darron
Trainer name: Austin

And thank you 

Edit: we're already friends so


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Choice Scarf
> 
> FC: 4785-5104-4353
> Name: Darron
> ...



Alright, trying to wait for Blunt.

*@Blunt* Are you on?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

GMF said:


> Alright, trying to wait for Blunt.
> 
> *@Blunt* Are you on?


yeah, I'm on. I'm connected too. Your avy is greyed out though. Are you sure you're online?

edit: nvm, you just popped up


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

You're Asa now? I thought you were Ares before?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 11, 2013)

Goddammit fuck


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

GMF said:


> You're Asa now? I thought you were Ares before?


I'm Asa on Y. Ares on X.

Mienfoo fuck yeah. 

Sorry about the Budew, I just started this playthrough so it's all I have really.


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'm Asa on Y. Ares on X.



Oh, I see now. :amazed


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2013)

GMF said:


> Zaxxon, thanks for the O-power but I try avoiding them because they slow down my game for some reason.



Just with the 3D on, or...?


That's really curious...


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

24'd.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

Do O-Powers really slow you down? I just read your "No O-power message" and now I feel bad because I think I've spammed them to you before


----------



## Alicia (Dec 11, 2013)

FUCKING FUCK SHIT


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'm Asa on Y. Ares on X.
> 
> Mienfoo fuck yeah.
> 
> Sorry about the Budew, I just started this playthrough so it's all I have really.



No problem, doesn't really matter to me.



~Zaxxon~ said:


> Just with the 3D on, or...?
> 
> 
> That's really curious...



I keep the 3d off always. 


Bioness said:


> Do O-Powers really slow you down? I just read your "No O-power message" and now I feel bad because I think I've spammed them to you before



Yeah for some reason,  the only way to fix things is to do stuff in Pokemon Amie. Btw are you ready to trade yet?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah I'm ready, just planting berries.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey guys does anyone wanna connect to my fire safari?
ill be online

so far i have 2 people telling they have caught shiny charmeleons = 3
shiny magmar = 1
shiny drought ninetales = 1
non-shiny drought ninetales = 1


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

*@Bioness* are you sure you're ready? I keep sending a request.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

GMF I just sent you a request 

How rare are hidden abilities, because I haven't found any


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

Weird I didn't get one you are tapping on Aaron right?  I'll send another one.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> GMF I just sent you a request
> 
> How rare are hidden abilities, because I haven't found any



in safari it's like 2% of the same pokemon

my friend shat his pants
he encountered a ninetales that was shiny and the sun was shining  too much shineeee


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

GMF said:


> Weird I didn't get one you are tapping on Aaron right?  I'll send another one.



Okay try again, this time I won't do anything until I see something pop up.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> GMF I just sent you a request
> 
> How rare are hidden abilities, because I haven't found any


It has to be when the person is online on order to get the HAs. When they are, they're pretty common (for me at least).


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

That was another question, why are some of the portraits showing and others are shadows with ? marks. And seeing who is online is a bit annoying because people have different names.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

blunt you wanna be mah friend? :33


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

oooooh

bio you have a manectric
first one i get have lightning rod
amazing


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

I seriously don't know what's up... Maybe I could trade it to Blunt or Zaxxon and then they could trade it to you, cause I have no idea what's wrong. :S


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> blunt you wanna be mah friend? :33


ofc Timmu 

0147-0097-4283


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> How rare are hidden abilities, because I haven't found any



A good trick I've figured out is to have a Ralts/Kirlia/Gardevoir with Trace in the front of your party, to basically scope out the wild Pokemon abilities.

It saves Pokeballs.


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

GMF said:


> I seriously don't know what's up... Maybe I could trade it to Blunt or Zaxxon and then they could trade it to you, cause I have no idea what's wrong. :S



Tried sending another request it just keeps saying you're not available, do you want to try this idea?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

GMF said:


> I seriously don't know what's up... Maybe I could trade it to Blunt or Zaxxon and then they could trade it to you, cause I have no idea what's wrong. :S



Yeah maybe do that, cause I can't trade with you. Did you get that O-Power I sent? I wanted to see if it affects other stuff.


~Zaxxon~ said:


> A good trick I've figured out is to have a Ralts/Kirlia/Gardevoir with Trace in the front of your party, to basically scope out the wild Pokemon abilities.
> 
> It saves Pokeballs.



 GENIUS! I have one with Trace and I can teach it Thunder Wave to better catch Pokemon too


----------



## Alicia (Dec 11, 2013)

putain fils de pute everything's so shitty post-game


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> ofc Timmu
> 
> 0147-0097-4283



4227-1245-1051

also im gunna leave my gameboy on as i go to school so you guys have a better percentage of getting hidden abilities <33
so if you want to add me and want me to add you do it now please :33

i mean DS
god i will never get over it not being a gameboy D:


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Yeah maybe do that, cause I can't trade with you. Did you get that O-Power I sent? I wanted to see if it affects other stuff.
> 
> 
> GENIUS! I have one with Trace and I can teach it Thunder Wave to better catch Pokemon too



Didn't receive anything at all...

Okay, Blunt or Zaxxon will one of you guys try trading this pokemon to Bioness?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

I'll    help.

I'm back on X so I'm Ares again.


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

^Thanks.  One moment.

Edit: Tell me if it works.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Sending you the request now, Bio.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2013)

Yo Axl, if you're still there and want to add me:

0705 2951 8501


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

It says you're not available for me too.

Trying turning off/on your 3DS.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

added zax
4227-1245-1051

alright zax / bio / blunt

good luck catching shinies and HAs in my safari
im leaving my ds plugged in and online

also i have y version too x3

this be my x version

later guys~~<3


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

While we're on the subject of Safaris, does anyone have an Ivysaur Safari? Or an HA Ivysaur?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 11, 2013)

I honestly don't know what Pokemon are in mine

If anyone that has me registered can go ahead and check (too lazy to calculate that shit), that'd be good


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> Sending you the request now, Bio.



I just turned off my DS, I forgot we were doing this okay, give me 3 minutes and I'll be ready.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks blunt!


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

^No problem.


This is weird. I haven't gotten a single Drought Ninetails.


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

So it worked? 

Well my offer stands for two people now.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

If no one jumps on the offer, I'll gladly take a Life Orb too.


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> If no one jumps on the offer, I'll gladly take a Life Orb too.





~Zaxxon~ said:


> lol same but with Weakness Policy?







I'll wait an hour, if no one else wants anything sure.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2013)

Does anyone else find it ironic that Thunder Wave can't affect Ground Pokemon but Static can?

I've had a few instances of that with egging on a Diggersby to hit my Raichu. lol


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Got a Drought Ninetails. It's Modest too. 

Can someone tell me what's in my Safari? It should be under Ares.



GMF said:


> I'll wait an hour, if no one else wants anything sure.


----------



## Hiatus (Dec 11, 2013)

Damn, you people fill up pages fast

I love how Daft is apparently very unhappy about something and wants some pity, and everyone is just ignoring the crap out of him 

How's your Pok?life Daft? Is there something bothering you?

Also, guess I should get back into X and try to catch up on this whole Friend Safari thing. Sooo...how does it work, exactly? I've been too lazy to read up on anything but the very basic stuff, like that everyone has a specific type and three slots o'different Pok?mon...


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> Damn, you people fill up pages fast
> 
> I love how Daft is apparently very unhappy about something and wants some pity, and everyone is just ignoring the crap out of him



I honestly thought he was just having a moment and needed some time.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

I have no idea what "putain fils de pute" means so I just left it alone.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 11, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> Damn, you people fill up pages fast
> 
> I love how Daft is apparently very unhappy about something and wants some pity, and everyone is just ignoring the crap out of him
> 
> ...



ahh fuck this game, everything is fucking shitty now I got shitty friend safaris, shitty pok?mon, shitty game makes me backtrack shit, shit gets fucked up so I have to shitty reset, I didn't save the shitty game and then the shitty zygarde doesn't want to stay in the shitty balls, but most importantly its shitty. 



GMF said:


> I honestly thought he was just having a moment and needed some time.



I'm just frustrated at this shitty post-game stuff. 



blunt said:


> I have no idea what "putain fils de pute" means so I just left it alone.



putain is whore/bitch fils de pute is son of a bitch so now you know some french cursing;


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Most the post-game is competitive oriented. If you're not into competing, then yeah it's not  too great.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 11, 2013)

I wanna start over again but I'm reluctant to start a new game because the amount of hours I spent painfully grinding to get a few dozen pokemon up at lvl 50 is enormous.


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

Well it's been an hour so if you want to trade Blunt/Zaxxon I'll be ready soon. 



Daftvirgin said:


> I'm just frustrated at this shitty post-game stuff.



I hope you haven't ran into a certain roaming pokemon yet, that annoyed me big time.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 11, 2013)

About nothing is there to do except the gayass Looker missions and customizing your looks. That is true.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> Got a Drought Ninetails. It's Modest too.
> 
> Can someone tell me what's in my Safari? It should be under Ares.


D
see i told you im lucky x3

My ds is still on for those that want a chance at shiny and/or HA fire types x3

also u have rufflet AMERICAN BALD EAGLE INCOMING
pidgey and woobat :33

first rufflet i caught had sheer force >
SHEER FORCE HURRICANES OH GOD WHHHHYYYY


ken:
onix and dwebble

bio:
heliotile / parischu / manertric


----------



## Alicia (Dec 11, 2013)

GMF said:


> Well it's been an hour so if you want to trade Blunt/Zaxxon I'll be ready soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you haven't ran into a certain roaming pokemon yet, that annoyed me big time.



I ran into him once, the dastard fled the scene upon perceiving my awesome team 

no srsly fuck that shitty system, I'm supposed to chase that shitty bird across Kalos and not be pissed about it?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

GMF said:


> I'll wait an hour, if no one else wants anything sure.


It's been an hour. 

Edit:


GMF said:


> Well it's been an hour so if you want to trade Blunt/Zaxxon I'll be ready soon.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 11, 2013)

Onix and Dwebble? Damn, my safari sucks. Not that there are many good Rock type Pokemon...


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I ran into him once, the dastard fled the scene upon perceiving my awesome team
> 
> no srsly fuck that shitty system, I'm supposed to chase that shitty bird across Kalos and not be pissed about it?



Unless you're certain that you'll be using a Master Ball on it, it's actually easier than it's been in past games, because at the end of it all, it'll remain stationary. 

----

Anyone want to have a few wifi battles? I'm bored and have nothing to do


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

Ken said:


> Onix and Dwebble? Damn, my safari sucks. Not that there are many good Rock type Pokemon...



Nah
They are underused heroes 
Plus Steelix mang x3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2013)

GMF said:


> Well it's been an hour so if you want to trade Blunt/Zaxxon I'll be ready soon.



Yeah, I'm back. :3



Axl Low said:


> also u have rufflet AMERICAN BALD EAGLE INCOMING
> pidgey and woobat :33



Are you that's his safari and not mine?

Because I'm told that's exactly what I have. lol


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Yeah, I'm back. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH YEAH
Whoops D:

im not at my ds right now

im pretty sure that togepi floete and jiggly were in blunty's safari


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

Okay so I'm assuming when I can see their character and it is not that black figure with the question mark, that person is on for the Friend Safari?

I'm trying to find someone online with a Bunnelby, but all the Normal types are shadowed out.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 11, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Unless you're certain that you'll be using a Master Ball on it, it's actually easier than it's been in past games, because at the end of it all, it'll remain stationary.



I've been exclusively using normal pok?balls and premier balls (for Y and Z) in this game. Not even great or hyperballs.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> OH YEAH
> Whoops D:
> 
> im not at my ds right now
> ...


Togepi? 

gotdamn, can someone go into my safari and get me a Modest Serene Grace Togepi? I can give you a Modest Synchronizer that you can keep if you need it.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

most of the time i use a quickball and snag the pokemon on the first try


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I'm trying to find someone online with a Bunnelby, but all the Normal types are shadowed out.



I have an HA/Adamant/Female Bunnelby with your name on it, sir. :3


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> Togepi?
> 
> gotdamn, can someone go into my safari and get me a Modest Serene Grace Togepi? I can give you a Modest Synchronizer that you can keep if you need it.



I caught like 4 Serene Grace Togepis (why are they not Togetics?), but never checked their natures.



Axl Low said:


> most of the time i use a quickball and snag the pokemon on the first try



This is what I do for a lot of them as well.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I have an HA/Adamant/Female Bunnelby with your name on it, sir. :3



Oh my glob really?! I don't have anything of value (yet) though. Ask Axl I literally just beat the Elite Four last night. Do you need any berries? I have all the EV reducing ones.


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I ran into him once, the dastard fled the scene upon perceiving my awesome team
> 
> no srsly fuck that shitty system, I'm supposed to chase that shitty bird across Kalos and not be pissed about it?



Which one did you get? 

Yeah chasing them around was annoying.  It said that you had to encounter him like 10-11 times but for some reason it only felt like 5-6 to me. Either my game is messed up or Moltres loves me. 



blunt said:


> It's been an hour.
> 
> Edit:





~Zaxxon~ said:


> Yeah, I'm back. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, done and done. If I get up to ridiculous amount again I might make my offer once more. 


BiNexus said:


> Unless you're certain that you'll be using a Master Ball on it, it's actually easier than it's been in past games, because at the end of it all, it'll remain stationary.
> 
> ----
> 
> Anyone want to have a few wifi battles? I'm bored and have nothing to do



I would but you would just be up against the same team again, and I'm sure you want a challenging opponent.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Oh my glob really?! I don't have anything of value (yet) though.



Like I said to someone earlier, they were just going to be Wonder Trade gifts anyway.

So I'm not really looking for anything special. lol


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you, GMF. 



Bioness said:


> I caught like 4 Serene Grace Togepis (why are they not Togetics?), but never checked their natures.


I'll take one


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Like I said to someone earlier, they were just going to be Wonder Trade gifts anyway.
> 
> So I'm not really looking for anything special. lol





blunt said:


> Thank you, GMF.
> 
> 
> I'll take one



Okay I'll be on for you both, name is Austin.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

you guys like to breed alot

I just like to catch
love my pokes regardless of nature ability and gender x3


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

Aryan master race Pokemon is the only way to go.

blunt yeah I don't have a modest, the best one I can give you is Lax.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Aryan master race Pokemon is the only way to go.
> 
> blunt yeah I don't have a modest, the best one I can give you is Lax.


I have a bunch of Modest pokes I can breed it with, so it's fine.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> you guys like to breed alot
> 
> I just like to catch
> love my pokes regardless of nature ability and gender x3


I only love my Pokes if they can live up to my standards.

I'm like an asian parent.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> While we're on the subject of Safaris, does anyone have an Ivysaur Safari? Or an HA Ivysaur?


Anybody?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> you guys like to breed alot
> 
> I just like to catch
> love my pokes regardless of nature ability and gender x3



Who's to say that you can't enjoy both aspects?

I have Pokemon X for my breeding/training/etc., and Pokemon Y because I like doing random playthroughs of Pokemon games as well.

You'd be surprised at how many times I've played through White 2. >_>


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> Anybody?



Checked to see if I had any, no sorry. Best I have is Quiladin.



Axl Low said:


> you guys like to breed alot
> 
> I just like to catch
> love my pokes regardless of nature ability and gender x3



I blame Emerald.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 11, 2013)

GMF said:


> I would but you would just be up against the same team again, and I'm sure you want a challenging opponent.



Git onlien and battel meh!


----------



## Alicia (Dec 11, 2013)

I managed to catch the shitty Zygarde in a premier ball


----------



## Alicia (Dec 11, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Git onlien and battel meh!



I can battle too, but I'm a noob


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I managed to catch the shitty Zygarde in a premier ball



I caught him in a Pokeball 2 months ago, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Git onlien and battel meh!



One Battle. There's one last thing I need to do on SS.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 11, 2013)

Ken said:


> I caught him in a Pokeball 2 months ago, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



I bought the game 2 months later than you, phaggot


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 11, 2013)

Dipshit, it makes for no accomplishment to catch it after you've been complaining about the lameass sidequests... a real man just inspects the post-league area taht was blocked before and catches these things on the get-go.


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh My God I won!!! 

Good Battle BiNexus. :33


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I can battle too, but I'm a noob



Well, I'll take on anyone; I'm bored atm. I'm just testing out teams



GMF said:


> Oh My God I won!!!
> 
> Good Battle BiNexus. :33



'Twas a good battle indeed.  I bet when Aegislash survived you wanted to kill something? It had 2 HP left


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Well, I'll take on anyone; I'm bored atm. I'm just testing out teams
> 
> 
> 
> 'Twas a good battle indeed.  *I bet when Aegislash survived you wanted to kill something?* It had 2 HP left



Yeah I did....that Aegislash.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 11, 2013)

wait a sec, I'm fighting Mewtwo


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 11, 2013)

I also caught Mewtwo ages ago


----------



## Alicia (Dec 11, 2013)

alright, 32 premier balls later, I caught him


----------



## GMF (Dec 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> alright, 32 premier balls later, I caught him



At least you enjoyed one part of the game after the league.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 11, 2013)

Breeding foxes for a fox team. 

...

I wasn't always about the fluffiness. A female member drew me into it years ago. *grumble grumble* 

Also: Infestation Shuckle. Someone do this and tell me how it goes.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Aryan master race Pokemon is the only way to go.





blunt said:


> I only love my Pokes if they can live up to my standards.
> 
> I'm like an asian parent.







~Zaxxon~ said:


> Who's to say that you can't enjoy both aspects?
> 
> I have Pokemon X for my breeding/training/etc., and Pokemon Y because I like doing random playthroughs of Pokemon games as well.
> 
> You'd be surprised at how many times I've played through White 2. >_>



W2 was really good I played W2 then when to play the first ones
ughI feel so spoiled D;



GMF said:


> I blame Emerald.


:/

My Y is my Nuzlocke and my chespin is +def  spd-
I have a spa- spd+ speed boost torchic 

as much as i would love a perfect stat perfect iv team
i cant just throw away my friends no matter how flawed they are

I'm pretty flawed and im glad my IRL havent throw me away
 :<


----------



## lacey (Dec 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I managed to catch the shitty Zygarde in a premier ball



Psst. It's not that hard these days.
They nerfed the catch rate.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 11, 2013)

They actually haven't nerfed the capture rate; Xerneas and Yveltal are just extremely easy to catch, akin to Dialga and Palkia in D/P and Zekrom and Resihram in B/W. Zygarde actually has a capture rate of 3; adding it to the list of Pok?mon that are the hardest (statistically speaking) to catch. So, the fact that Daft caught it in a Premier Ball is pretty great.


----------



## Krich2nd (Dec 11, 2013)

Is there anyone online right now, who would mind helping me check my eggs' IV's? I have instacheck myself.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 11, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> Is there anyone online right now, who would mind helping me check my eggs' IV's? I have instacheck myself.



I can get on in a little bit.


----------



## Krich2nd (Dec 11, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I can get on in a little bit.



What's your IGN?


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 11, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> What's your IGN?



Alex.


----------



## Krich2nd (Dec 11, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Alex.



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2013)

so anyone wanna be my friend?

i have ninetales magmar and charmeleon in my friend safari
seems liek only 4 people care about those pokes D;


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 12, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> so anyone wanna be my friend?
> 
> i have ninetales magmar and charmeleon in my friend safari
> seems liek only 4 people care about those pokes D;



I'll add you later, I have project to do.

Also, embrace the fluffiness or die by fluffiness.


----------



## Krich2nd (Dec 12, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> so anyone wanna be my friend?
> 
> i have ninetales magmar and charmeleon in my friend safari
> seems liek only 4 people care about those pokes D;



I thought I added everyone, but I'll make sure to add you, too!


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 12, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I'll add you later, I have project to do.
> 
> Also, embrace the fluffiness or die by fluffiness.



Embrace my friendship or die by the making of love from behind >=D


----------



## Scizor (Dec 12, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> so anyone wanna be my friend?
> 
> i have ninetales magmar and charmeleon in my friend safari
> seems liek only 4 people care about those pokes D;



Sure, what's your FC?
Mine's in my sig (if we haven't added eachother already).


----------



## Bonly (Dec 12, 2013)

Quick question. When I play X I have all of my friends and acquaintances on the PSS that I managed to get over time but when I play Y I don't have any of them. Does any body know why that is?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 12, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> so anyone wanna be my friend?
> 
> i have ninetales magmar and charmeleon in my friend safari
> seems liek only 4 people care about those pokes D;



Add me I have Xatu in mine: 2423-3333-0734


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 12, 2013)

I've got a few 30 Speed IV male Honedge if anyone is interested. They'll have only a few other perfect IVs, so further breeding may be required, but it allows for an easier route to HP Ice Honedge. And they are Rash natured.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Sure, what's your FC?
> Mine's in my sig (if we haven't added eachother already).





Daftvirgin said:


> Add me I have Xatu in mine: 2423-3333-0734



4227-1245-1051

X: Feferi / Fef = Ninetales, Magmar, Charmeleon 
Y: Aradia / AA = ??


----------



## Blunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Quick question. When I play X I have all of my friends and acquaintances on the PSS that I managed to get over time but when I play Y I don't have any of them. Does any body know why that is?


They need to come online while you're playing Y (while you're also online) so the lists can sync. I had the same issue at first.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 12, 2013)

I need more friend safaris, add me: 2423-3333-0734


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 12, 2013)

would a psuedo-Wobbuffet Smeargle be a viable option?

Let's imagine this for a moment: 

Focus Sash.

Mirror Coat, Counter, Endeavor, [Insert First Strike Move here]


----------



## Blunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Why not just use a Wobbuffet?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 12, 2013)

So I was hunting for Skarmory on victory road. 

I actually encountered my very first shiny, it was a Fearow. 

But I was so focused on Skarmory, that I reset the game upon seeing the silhouette of a Fearow, before I realized I let go my chance on catching my first shiny.


----------



## Wan (Dec 12, 2013)

I found a shiny Ralts on Route 4 almost immediately after I beat Viola for the first time.  It's now my shiny Gallade.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 12, 2013)

Wan said:


> I found a shiny Ralts on Route 4 almost immediately after I beat Viola for the first time.  It's now my shiny Gallade.



lol sucks that it wasn't female so you could have a Gardevoir instead.


----------



## Wan (Dec 12, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> lol sucks that it wasn't female so you could have a Gardevoir instead.



If I wanted to I could have made it a Gardevoir; only male Ralts/Kirlias can become Gallades, but both female and males can become Gardevoirs.  But male Kirlia/Gardevoir has always given me a bit of a vibe of gender confusion.  And hey, if you like that then more power to ya.  But I already had an ordinary female Ralts, so that's the one I made into my Gardevoir.  It was too convenient, really -- I had just gotten out of Santalune City, and within minutes of each other I had both a female Ralts and a male shiny Ralts.  Haven't seen a wild Ralts since.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> Why not just use a Wobbuffet?



Element of surprise would be my guess.


Daftvirgin said:


> lol sucks that it wasn't female so you could have a Gardevoir instead.


It's a choice he made, my Gardevoir is male.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 12, 2013)

wait, you can choose? I didn't know, I thought it had gender-bound evos.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 12, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> wait, you can choose? I didn't know, I thought it had gender-bound evos.


Well the female is gender bound in the sense that it can only evolve into a Gardevoir, but the male can evolve into any of the two.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone available to help me check the SV of one of my Pok?mon?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 12, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Anyone available to help me check the SV of one of my Pok?mon?



I'm on               .


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 12, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I'm on.



You da best; hopping on now.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> Why not just use a Wobbuffet?



because that's too obvious.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 12, 2013)

If you say so.

Shouldn't your last move be Mean Look then? Or Infestation?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> If you say so.
> 
> Shouldn't your last move be Mean Look then? Or Infestation?



Considering the effectiveness of this set all comes down to the a correct prediction on the first turn... 

Going on the assumption that you make the right counter move each time on the first turn given you're not facing up against a Fake Outer or a multi-hitter, anything beyond that is just...pbbt. 

so..

Item: Focus Sash.

Ability: Technician 

Mirror Coat, Counter, Endeavor, Bullet Punch

now that we're on that topic, how do you even _train_ a Wobbuffet?

I imagine leaving it in the daycare for all eternity is the only efficient method.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 12, 2013)

Wouldn't Smeargle still lose most of his HP to some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with high speed Fighting moves in like one turn?


----------



## Gunners (Dec 12, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I imagine leaving it in the daycare for all eternity is the only efficient method.



What difficulty do you perceive?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 12, 2013)

Ken said:


> Wouldn't Smeargle still lose most of his HP to some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with high speed Fighting moves in like one turn?



someone doesn't know what the Focus Sash does, it appears. 

@Gunners: 

The fact that it's a Wobbuffet, which has a total of _zero_ offensive moves. 

Keeping that in mind, the training regimen would rely entirely on two things:

Correct predictions each time, and the opponent pokemon doing enough damage.

Granted, NPC's are pretty stupid, but still.

I actually typed "Wobbuffet" for your name


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 12, 2013)

Thats why I said MOST, lol

Focus Sash wears off the first time I think anyways.

Or is that Focus Band? Im not much of a F.E.A.R person


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 12, 2013)

Ken said:


> Thats why I said MOST, lol
> 
> Focus Sash wears off the first time I think anyways.
> 
> Or is that Focus Band? Im not much of a F.E.A.R person



that's why you have a First Strike move in one of its move slots

Focus Sash wears off after one use let's face it, with a Smeargle, if done correctly, you'll be taking out the first opposing pokemon, and that one only.

Focus Band is random activation, so simply put, it's a troll item for both sides.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 12, 2013)

Plenty of Pogaymanz have higher speed than dum ol' Smeargle bitch


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 12, 2013)

that's why one would invest nigh er'rything in speed and HP, dingus. 

With that being said, everything Smeargle is capable of is just a gimmick. So this wouldn't be any different that any of the other move sets.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 12, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> someone doesn't know what the Focus Sash does, it appears.
> 
> @Gunners:
> 
> ...



You would just EV train it, and then use experience share.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 12, 2013)

Gunners said:


> You would just EV train it, and then use experience share.



Well yea, but I like to actually _train_ my pokemon.

I guess I'm just old fashioned like that.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 12, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> that's why one would invest nigh er'rything in speed and HP, dingus.
> 
> With that being said, everything Smeargle is capable of is just a gimmick. So this wouldn't be any different that any of the other move sets.



Plenty of people EV up their Attack and Speed... your efforts would be futile even for the most childish of jokes


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 12, 2013)

Ken said:


> Plenty of people EV up their Attack and Speed... your efforts would be futile even for the most childish of jokes



a level 1 Smeargle has taken down a level 100 Arceus, your argument was invalid before you even made it. 

The exit is right over there ---->


----------



## Alicia (Dec 12, 2013)

Can I add anyone's FC? I need more friand zafaris


----------



## GMF (Dec 12, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> as much as i would love a perfect stat perfect iv team
> i cant just throw away my friends no matter how flawed they are
> 
> I'm pretty flawed and im glad my IRL havent throw me away
> :<



I never release the one's I start off with. But I can understand that.

But yeah, Emerald and the Battle Frontier was what sucked me into the whole breeding thing in the first place.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 12, 2013)

GMF said:


> I never release the one's I start off with. But I can understand that.
> 
> But yeah, Emerald and the Battle Frontier was what sucked me into the whole breeding thing in the first place.



Emerald's Battle Frontier is best Battle Frontier.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 12, 2013)

Battle Frontiers all sucked

If I didn't use the starter Pokemon I just import it into the next generation for the Pokedex data and that's about it


----------



## GMF (Dec 12, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Emerald's Battle Frontier is best Battle Frontier.



I found struggling my way through that Pyramid to be...er...a little annoying. 

Kinda wish I could play mine right about now.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 12, 2013)

Ken said:


> Battle Frontiers all sucked



It's already been established that you're wrong.

Now you're wrong twice over. 

@GMF:

I'm frankly surprised the Battle Dome's Tucker didn't make an appearance this generation.


----------



## GMF (Dec 12, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> It's already been established that you're wrong.
> 
> Now you're wrong twice over.
> 
> ...



May I ask why?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 12, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> It's already been established that you're wrong.
> 
> Now you're wrong twice over.
> 
> ...



Lol eat shit you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

My opinions are an indubitable source, claiming incorrectness in itself is a sign of you bein' a dum ho.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 12, 2013)

shut the fuck up, ken.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 12, 2013)

Ken said:


> My opinions are an indubitable source, claiming incorrectness in itself is a sign of you bein' a dum ho.



Now you're wrong four times over. Wrong twice in the same post.

Geez, you're on one hell of a roll here.

@GMF:

Because he's...

~FAAAAB-U-LAAAAAAAS!!!!!~


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 12, 2013)

Isn't you bein' just a gay bitch here...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 12, 2013)

Ken said:


> Isn't you bein' just a gay bitch here...



Five times over.

Six times for god-awful grammar.


----------



## GMF (Dec 12, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Now you're wrong four times over. Wrong twice in the same post.
> 
> Geez, you're on one hell of a roll here.
> 
> ...



If there really are going to be remakes then he'll be in this Gen.  And so will that Pyramid...


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 12, 2013)

Damn this scale of yours is arbitrary...

Ya sure you aren't of the bipolar orientation?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 12, 2013)

Ken said:


> Damn this scale of yours is arbitrary...



Seven



> Ya sure you aren't of the *bipolar orientation?*



Eight for incorrect usage.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 12, 2013)

So now you're just proving my point...

Bipolar disorder now confirmed.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 12, 2013)

Ken said:


> So now you're just proving my point...


Nine 


> Bipolar disorder now confirmed.



Ten.

Seriously, this must be a new record for anybody.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 12, 2013)

An unstoppable force meets an immovable object...


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 12, 2013)

Lesbos tend to make bad accusations in general.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 12, 2013)

uhhh....switching gears, you know the one thing I'm actually looking for atm?

A Goomy/evo line with Gooey. Anyone willing to part with one?

I have 2 HA Bunnelbys, 2 HA Fletchlings, and a few HA Froakies to give before I need to go breed some more.

0705 2951 8501


----------



## Blunt (Dec 12, 2013)

I have an HA Goomy, I can't breed more at the moment but if no one else can help you I can breed you one later.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 12, 2013)

Considering that this thread just seemed to take a momentary nosedive in activity, that might not be a bad idea if ever you've got the time or generosity. :3


----------



## Blunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Sometime tomorrow would probably be the earliest I could get it to you, I'm not home rn and my system is back there. Trying PMing BiNexus. He's all about Goomy so he probably has a fuckload of them.

Sorry.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 12, 2013)

Dude, if you can't atm it's fine. lol

I was just throwing it out there.

Come to think of it, I'm probably not going to be on for much longer today either, so it works out. It's cool man.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> Sometime tomorrow would probably be the earliest I could get it to you, I'm not home rn and my system is back there. Trying PMing BiNexus. *He's all about Goomy so he probably has a fuckload of them.
> *
> Sorry.



I do have quite a few Goomy. 

But they're Sap Sipper/Hydration and not Gooey. If you'd like, Zaxxon, I could trade you male with good IVs so you can breed with a female whenever you get one.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 12, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I do have quite a few Goomy.
> 
> But they're Sap Sipper/Hydration and not Gooey. If you'd like, Zaxxon, I could trade you male with good IVs so you can breed with a female whenever you get one.



Well hey, that sounds great to me. lol

I don't think I can give anything nearly as good, but thanks man. :3

0705 2951 8501

I already see your number.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Didn't you give me my Gooey Goomy, BiNexus? I coulda swore it was you.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 12, 2013)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Well hey, that sounds great to me. lol
> 
> I don't think I can give anything nearly as good, but thanks man. :3
> 
> ...



Don't see you online atm 

And I'm not really looking for anything atm, so give me whatever. Unless you've got a female Sableye with Prankster in a Luxury Ball? 

@Blunt--I doubt it; I don't think I've bred for Gooey on Goomy yet.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 12, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Don't see you online atm
> 
> And I'm not really looking for anything atm, so give me whatever. Unless you've got a female Sableye with Prankster in a Luxury Ball?



Well, I just disconnected and reconnected and nothing changed, so I don't know.

My trainer name is Miharu, btw.

Are you Alex? Cause if so I can see you. (It's getting hard to keep track of names. lol)


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 12, 2013)

I can make a few different Shiny teams atm.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 12, 2013)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Well, I just disconnected and reconnected and nothing changed, so I don't know.
> 
> My trainer name is Miharu, btw.
> 
> Are you Alex? Cause if so I can see you. (It's getting hard to keep track of names. lol)



I am Alex, but I don't see a Miharu on friends, acquaintances or passerby  I'll reconnect.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh sweet, thanks a lot for that man. :3


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 12, 2013)

Happy to help, and at least this way Goomy can be used instead of being stuck in the PC box


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 13, 2013)

so guys im starting my Y version which means

WHICH MEANS
i have another safari


----------



## Blunt (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the Safaris are the same. They're determined by your FC.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'm pretty sure the Safaris are the same. They're determined by your FC.



T___T
Nooooooooooooo


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 13, 2013)

Looking at the reveals of the previous games, we might get an announcement of the next version(s) either next month or February.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 13, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Looking at the reveals of the previous games, we might get an announcement of the next version(s) either next month or February.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 13, 2013)

back to my idea, gaiz:

Psuedo-Wobbuffet Smeargle. Rate it on a scale of 1 to 10.


----------



## alekos23 (Dec 13, 2013)

give it Topsy Turvy as well and we're set


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 13, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> give it Topsy Turvy as well and we're set



on a Smeargle.

Give Topsy Turvy to a Smeargle.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> Didn't you give me my Gooey Goomy, BiNexus? I coulda swore it was you.



It was me.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 13, 2013)

Why not get the Moody Smeargle? ;D


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 13, 2013)

Patch? wut? 

Instachek doesn't work anymore?


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 13, 2013)

Update​
Instacheck no longer works due to the patch that has recently rolled out. Thanks to everyone that gave me their information while it was with us! 

Link removed


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 13, 2013)

Good, good 

It was nice while it lasted. This has no side effects though, with Pokebank everyone will be transferring their hackz again.


----------



## GMF (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh well, the only thing I ever used it for was to get a Shiny Froakie. Back to Masuda Method then.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't even care about shiny pokemon, but some people are pretty damn ridiculous about it.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh man, I was gonna get a Shiny Honedge today. 

Edit: I haven't updated yet. 

Edit: Doesn't matter because you need the update to get online.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 13, 2013)

Well I doubt this will be the end of TSVs...just speculating, but there may be an Instacheck for individual use down the road, which will get the whole trade running again.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 13, 2013)

Well they changed everyone's TSV (apparently) so, until the 3DS is cracked, this _is_ the end. TSV method only worked because that information wasn't encrypted. Now it is.

I'll try to test out whether or not the TSV are changed.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 13, 2013)

beast set blunt


----------



## GMF (Dec 13, 2013)

I just wish people on the GTS wouldn't ask for ridiculous things sometimes.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 13, 2013)

saikyou said:


> beast set blunt


thank you


----------



## Bioness (Dec 13, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Update​
> Instacheck no longer works due to the patch that has recently rolled out. Thanks to everyone that gave me their information while it was with us!
> 
> Link removed



Can I get a summary of Instacheck and why it was a big deal? From what I understand the main appeal of it was seeing if a Pokemon inside an egg was shiny or not, how would this affect the value of shinies?


----------



## alekos23 (Dec 13, 2013)

New info on Pokemon Bank:

    Woman named Brigette will guide you when you first use Pok?mon Bank

    An annual charge of 4, 99 € EUR / 4, 49 ? GBP / 4.99 $ DOL will allow the service to be maintained long-term so it can provide support for future Pok?mon titles. The service charge will also enable the management and maintenance needed to allow everyone access to the online storage.

    A no-charge trial period will be available for players to try between the application's release and Friday, January 31, 2014.

    Players who download Pok?mon Bank between its release day and January 31, 2014, can obtain a complimentary 30-day trial pass within the application. By using this pass, you can experience the Pok?mon Bank service at no charge.

    Bringing certain Pok?mon into Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y from Pok?mon Black Version, Pok?mon White Version, Pok?mon Black Version 2, or Pok?mon White Version 2 using Pok? Transporter will produce some new events in the Kalos region.

    When you deposit Pok?mon into Pok?mon Bank, you will receive Pok? Miles for the length of time they are deposited. The more Pok?mon you deposit, the more Pok? Miles you can earn.

    Pok? Miles can be exchanged for items in Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y and on the Pok?mon Global Link website.

    You can receive these rewards for depositing Pok?mon in the form of BP (Battle Points) instead of Pok? Miles if you like. Battle Points can be exchanged for T Ms and items in Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y.

    You can divide the 100 Boxes available for your personal use in Pok?mon Bank into groups (up to 10 groups). To change which group is displayed, change group names, or make other changes, simply move the cursor to the group and press the A Button.

    Press right or left on the +Control Pad or use the L Button and R Button to move between boxes. You can also change the Box names.

    Move your cursor to select LIST or press the Y Button to see a list of all the Pok?mon you have deposited in Pok?mon Bank, as well as all the Pok?mon in the Pok?mon X or Pok?mon Y game you are using. You can use LIST to search your Pok?mon by filtering for different conditions.

    Select a Pok?mon species or another search condition on the upper screen. Press right or left on the +Control Pad to select features like type or Nature, and press up or down on the +Control Pad or use the L Button and R Button to scroll through your Pok?mon.

    When you press the A Button to confirm your selection, your cursor will move to the lower screen.

    You can choose more detailed search conditions on the lower screen. Press up or down on the Control Pad and use the A Button to confirm your selections.

    The Pok?mon displayed on the upper screen will change as you change the search conditions on the lower screen.

    If your trial pass or annual pass expires and you do not purchase a new pass, you can still withdraw your Pok?mon from Pok?mon Bank for a set period of time. However, once that set period of time ends, any Pok?mon remaining in your Pok?mon Bank Boxes will be lost. Be sure to withdraw your deposited Pok?mon as soon as possible, or purchase a new annual pass.

    The details of how long that period will last are not yet available. If you wish to continue using the service, please purchase your next pass as quickly as possible.

    You cannot deposit Pok?mon that are holding Berries or other items. Please make sure to return any held items to your Bag before depositing your Pok?mon. If you try to deposit Pok?mon that are holding Berries or other items, the items will be removed and sent to your Bag. If your Bag is full, the items will disappear.

    There is no limit, although the software currently works only with Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y. If you have Pok?mon Bank downloaded to your system in the Nintendo 3DS family, you can use it with any number of Pok?mon X or Pok?mon Y Game Cards or downloadable versions.

    If you download Pok?mon Bank to your system in the Nintendo 3DS family, you will be able to use it at any point after obtaining your Pok?dex in Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y. You cannot use it if you have Pok?mon X or Pok?mon Y but have not begun the game.

    In order to prevent our players from losing their Pok?mon, we will have security measures in place and will be providing regular maintenance to manage this system securely. Regarding the potential of losing your Pok?mon due to natural disaster, unexpected incidents, cyber attacks, or other circumstances, however, we ask that you please read the warnings and stipulations for using Pok?mon Bank that we will announce in mid-December, and decide for yourself whether you wish to use the service.

    We cannot go into details of the checks we intend to put in place, as such information could be used in an effort to circumvent such checks in the future. In order to protect the Pok?mon that you worked so hard to raise and to preserve your save data, we ask that you please enjoy playing Pok?mon in the correct way, as described in the game manual.

    Some Pokemon can't be transferred, though the information is not available.

    Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y have regional restrictions and cannot be played on a system from the Nintendo 3DS family that is not from the same region as the Game Card. However, Pok?mon Bank and Pok? Transporter are made to work with all regional versions of Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y, so you can insert Pok?mon X or Pok?mon Y games from any region into the Nintendo 3DS system that you have downloaded Pok?mon Bank into, and deposit and withdraw your Pok?mon as you like.



Bioness said:


> Can I get a summary of Instacheck and why it was a big deal? From what I understand the main appeal of it was seeing if a Pokemon inside an egg was shiny or not, how would this affect the value of shinies?



it also allowed people to preview an opponents team and the moves he'd use iirc ?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 13, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> it also allowed people to preview an opponents team and the moves he'd use iirc ?



That only popped up recently, and wasn't what the majority of people were using Instacheck for


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll get Pokebank before all of you, bitchez! 

~Proud Japanese 3DS Owner~


----------



## Blunt (Dec 13, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Can I get a summary of Instacheck and why it was a big deal? From what I understand the main appeal of it was seeing if a Pokemon inside an egg was shiny or not, how would this affect the value of shinies?


It was similar to Pokecheck in that it let you check the IVs, Nature, etc of Pokemon "shown" to you in a trade or given to you in a Wonder Trade. It also let you see your Shiny Value and the Pokemon's Shiny Value. When these values match, a Pokemon you encounter/hatch will be Shiny so databases of peoples Values were compiled and they could set up trades to hatch someone's Shiny pokemon for them.



alekos23 said:


> it also allowed people to preview an opponents team and the moves he'd use iirc ?


No. That was a separate piece of software.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 13, 2013)

Can't wait to transfer my Arceus to X and Y once Pokemon Bank comes out


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 13, 2013)

Can't wait to start transferring...

 God, I honestly don't think I can do it, all of those boxes will be empty.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 13, 2013)

Mega Gengar was not banned because it was an all powerful threat that couldn't be answered

What do you guys think. Will they ban Mega-Kangaskhan like they did Mega-Gengar?


----------



## GMF (Dec 13, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> New info on Pokemon Bank:



Can't wait to trade over my shiny's. Except for Zapdos. I'll have to get black/white 2 first since apparently Heat Wave is on there.  And I can also try getting a shiny charm for a Shiny Regice and Azelf.


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 13, 2013)

Pika!


----------



## alekos23 (Dec 13, 2013)

info on the 3 new legends.

Diancie sounds cool.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 13, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Mega Gengar was not banned because it was an all powerful threat that couldn't be answered
> 
> What do you guys think. Will they ban Mega-Kangaskhan like they did Mega-Gengar?



I hope so. Khangasmom is ridiculous.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 13, 2013)

Mega-Kang is too broken. He should be banned.



alekos23 said:


> info on the 3 new legends.
> 
> Diancie sounds cool.


"At Level 100 with no EV training, Volcanion’s stats can be 275/254/276/247/235/176"

Uhm, is that pretty terrible?


----------



## alekos23 (Dec 13, 2013)

poke bank's handler,brigette.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 13, 2013)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> uhhh....switching gears, you know the one thing I'm actually looking for atm?
> 
> A Goomy/evo line with Gooey. Anyone willing to part with one?
> 
> ...



You can belay that request, btw.

As it turns out, the third Pokemon in a Dragon Safari I got from someone has Sligoo in it. lol


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 13, 2013)

Gonna bus over dem Gen 4 exclusive moves 

And Gen 5 for that matter


----------



## Olivia (Dec 13, 2013)

I wonder what they mean by "certain events will happen when certain pokemon are traded over". Perhaps Latias and Latios for their mega-stone.

Can't wait for Poke-Transfer, because once it comes out I'll have caught every Pokemon beside Genesect, Meloetta, Keldeo, Hoopa, Diancie, and Volcanion.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> Well they changed everyone's TSV (apparently) so, until the 3DS is cracked, this _is_ the end. TSV method only worked because that information wasn't encrypted. Now it is.
> 
> I'll try to test out whether or not the TSV are changed.



I'm not sure that is even possible as the TSV is generated once your character is created. Unless they release something that would scramble it, I think it'll remain the same.



Bioness said:


> Mega Gengar was not banned because it was an all powerful threat that couldn't be answered
> 
> What do you guys think. Will they ban Mega-Kangaskhan like they did Mega-Gengar?



Kangamom is pretty great, but, in my battles against it, I've never been particularly overwhelmed by it, and have lost to it only once. The thing that a lot of people do is MEvoing right away, even though there is a Ghost type, if you do that and Kanga isn't running Crunch/Earthquake it gets walled.

It's still a monster, but I would want them to wait, at least a little bit. However, I think the general consensus right now is for its banning. 



Tsunami said:


> Pika!



Scary.



alekos23 said:


> poke bank's handler,brigette.



She can handle me anytime. 

Edit: Ew crocs  Anything but crocs


----------



## Blunt (Dec 13, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Kangamom is pretty great, but, in my battles against it, I've never been particularly overwhelmed by it, and have lost to it only once. The thing that a lot of people do is MEvoing right away, even though there is a Ghost type, if you do that and Kanga isn't running Crunch/Earthquake it gets walled.
> 
> It's still a monster, but I would want them to wait, at least a little bit. However, I think the general consensus right now is for its banning.


There is no viable (and widely accepted) Mega-Kang set that doesn't run at least one of Sucker Punch/Crunch/EQ/Shadow Claw. Anyone using him and not having one of those moves on him is asking to be walled and doesn't really represent the Smogon rule users the tiers are intended for.

As a late-game sweeper, he is nearly unstoppable especially if he can get the +2 boost from PUP or a BP'd Swords Dance.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 13, 2013)

Say, BiNexus, since you helped me out with a good IV Goomy yesterday, and since you said you didn't have one with Gooey, I happened to have caught another HA/Female Sligoo if you're interested. :3


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> There is no viable (and widely accepted) Mega-Kang set that doesn't run at least one of Sucker Punch/Crunch/EQ/Shadow Claw. Anyone using him and not having one of those moves on him is asking to be walled and doesn't really represent the Smogon rule users the tiers are intended for.
> 
> As a late-game sweeper, he is nearly unstoppable especially if he can get the +2 boost from PUP or a BP'd Swords Dance.



Oh yeah, I totally get that, but most run PuP | Return | SP | EQ/Fire Punch (Pok?bank). Some sets will run Seismic Toss or Fake Out, but that's besides the point. Usually only one Dark move is used and it's SP, which means a Ghost that resists or is immune to EQ can beat it once it MEvos (EQ is the most used 4th move, but I think Fire Punch is better) if it has Will-O'-Wisp or Sub. What I'm getting at is how it's played; it's not "slap on any team and destroy" like people want to believe; it's actually a much more complex 'mon imho.



~Zaxxon~ said:


> Say, BiNexus, since you helped me out with a good IV Goomy yesterday, and since you said you didn't have one with Gooey, I happened to have caught another HA/Female Sligoo if you're interested. :3



I have a Gooey Sliggo, I just haven't bred for it yet. I actually think Hydration and Sap Sipper (but especially SS) are better than Gooey. If infinite weather was still around, everyone would be running Hydration


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 13, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I have a Gooey Sliggo, I just haven't bred for it yet. I actually think Hydration and Sap Sipper (but especially SS) are better than Gooey. If infinite weather was still around, everyone would be running Hydration



Yeah, I suppose that would be a better ability with rain teams.

Gotcha. I was messing around in safaries and what not, it's cool man.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 13, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Gonna bus over dem Gen 4 exclusive moves
> 
> And Gen 5 for that matter



Seismic Toss Blissey that I've had since FireRed...


----------



## Hiatus (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh, do I hate timezones sometimes. This thread stocks up on page after page while I'm sleeping, and then when I'm awake barely anyone is active 

Reading through, I don't even know if Yami and Ken are fighting or just trolling around 

Creepy Pikachu is creepy, and how dare the developers call _us_ un-stylish, giving Bridget shoes like that. Outrageous. 

Also, realized no one here has my friend code...you know, since I kinda haven't bothered to find it out myself. I'll get to it tomorrow.


----------



## lacey (Dec 13, 2013)

Bridgette is practically wearing fancy crocs omfg no



BlazingInferno said:


> Can't wait to transfer my Arceus to X and Y once Pokemon Bank comes out



In before it's one of the ones that can't be transfered. 



Bioness said:


> Mega Gengar was not banned because it was an all powerful threat that couldn't be answered
> 
> What do you guys think. Will they ban Mega-Kangaskhan like they did Mega-Gengar?



I wouldn't be surprised if it is. At this rate, I won't be surprised if they just say, "Fuck it," and ban all Megas haha.

btw I was just browsing there and omfg MegaHoundoom's ability sucks so bad. 



alekos23 said:


> info on the 3 new legends.
> 
> Diancie sounds cool.



They all do. 



> Volcanion is related to the Lumiose City blackouts.



Maybe we'll finally get into that second portion of the Power Plant. And get some additional tidbits on Team Flare, perhaps?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 14, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> In before it's one of the ones that can't be transfered.



Going easily thirty miles out of my way in the dead of winter, just to find a Toys R' Us better not be in vain.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 14, 2013)

ugh breeding staryus is so annoying..


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 14, 2013)

well, I'm back to playing White.

Training that electric team I had sitting in the pc for at least two years.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 14, 2013)

I wanna play but Nintendo told me I couldn't go online until they finished transferring my shit. That was two days ago.


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 14, 2013)

blunt said:


> I wanna play but Nintendo told me I couldn't go online until they finished transferring my shit. That was two days ago.


Nintendo right now:


----------



## Platinum (Dec 14, 2013)

You gotta download the patch if you haven't yet broski. It won't allow you online otherwise.


----------



## lacey (Dec 14, 2013)

Finally got the new patch for both versions.


----------



## Hiatus (Dec 14, 2013)

saikyou said:


> ugh breeding staryus is so annoying..




Just be happy GF decided to screw the laws of nature, all so you can have your ?bermons 

Checked my FC by the way, if anyone is interested. Took me more time than I'd like to admit, as I was finally forced to create that Mii I never bothered with. All by the glorious formula:

Start Miiverse -> proceed to create a Mii by photograph -> get insulted at the horribly deformed faces it generates for you.

Anyway: 3239 - 3544 - 1833. Now, someone get to work and check my Friend Safari for me. I'm dying to know if I'll be a revered Ditto-pimp, or some sort of overlooked outcast with an army of Onixes and Dwebbles.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 14, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> Anyway: 3239 - 3544 - 1833. Now, someone get to work and check my Friend Safari for me. I'm dying to know if I'll be a revered Ditto-pimp, or some sort of overlooked outcast with an army of Onixes and Dwebbles.



0705 2951 8501

Will check it out after connecting.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 14, 2013)

Hiatus

Grass Safari: Sunkern, Swadloon, not seeing a third


----------



## Hiatus (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey, that was quick. Thanks!

Aww, jizz, just realized I haven't beaten the Elite Four yet. Since I've been...kinda ignoring my game...for a while...

I'll get to it soon, I hope 

Edit: Well, guess I'll just grab my kinda suckish Safari and go hide in a corner then...*grumble grumble*


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh. Okay. Someone else confirmed the part where I had an Onix and Dwebble in my Safari, but I hadn't heard the Shuckle part yet. 

Thnx.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 14, 2013)

Found my HeartGold.

Time to go Johto it up.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 14, 2013)

Does anyone have a Tangela with Regenerator?


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 15, 2013)

Breeding is still annoying sometimes even with the ramped up Destiny knot and overall easiness of the new breeding mechanics.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 15, 2013)

Breeding IVs is definitely a pain in the ass, which is why I don't start from scratch with IVs and usually get something in a trade in the same egg group or something I can chain breed with good IVs and start from there. Another good place is actually Wonder Trade. Tons of breeders but their 3 and 4 IV pokemon that don't have the IVs they need into Wonder Trade. 

Breeding for Shinys is absolutely abysmal. I won't do it again now that Instacheck is done for.

I think breeding moves and other stuff can be fun though. I just bred Belly Drum and Aqua Jet onto a Marill and I thought it was pretty fun.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 15, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Found my HeartGold.
> 
> Time to go Johto it up.



Been replaying Soul Silver myself


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 15, 2013)

Modest Cyndaquil...

...

The world shall burn.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 15, 2013)

IVs?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 15, 2013)

HeartGold.

So to put it shortly: Nunyabiznis.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 15, 2013)

Revel in your incapability then


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 15, 2013)

>incapability
>has 5+ boxes of level 75+'ers

ya, okay.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 15, 2013)

people still use facebook?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 15, 2013)

SNS in general is gay

Also the very minimum for "capability" would be completing the national dex on a GBA game. 75ers be damned


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 15, 2013)

I've completed er'ry 'dex up until 4th gen when it ultimately became busy work. and the whole GTS bs that's been going on since then

550+ on White dex.

Try harder, Ken.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, shit.

My Black hasn't been played much since 2011, so I will concede this one for now.

I do however have 386's on Emerald and FireRed with 83 and 110 hours played to my knowledge, respectively.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 15, 2013)

/stuffs Ken full of tofu and fluffiness

/Fluffy Tofu


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 15, 2013)

Too Asian for tofu to ever be subdued by tofu.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 15, 2013)

this isn't your er'ryday tofu.

it's Fluffy Tofu.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 15, 2013)

Pfft. I eat fish for a living (like a cat) so hairballs ain't a firecracker to the blowfish's supernova. And I've eaten blowfish


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 15, 2013)

never said anything about hair.

/caught an Adamant Rattata

....

Your days are numbered, Joey.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 15, 2013)

I take it you're lacking in rudimentary vocab.

But eh, doubtful it would be of consequence to anyone else.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 16, 2013)

how do i upload a battle video?


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 16, 2013)

saikyou said:


> how do i upload a battle video?



Be connected to the Internet and then go into the VS. Seeker in your Key Items; find the replay you'd like to upload, and the option should be there for you.


----------



## ElementX (Dec 16, 2013)

I traded a Goomy on Wonder Trade and got a Noibat with Pokerus!!!


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2013)

no trade backs


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> never said anything about hair.
> 
> /caught an Adamant Rattata
> 
> ...



joey with fear wins


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 16, 2013)

Can't wait for Poketransfer.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 16, 2013)

Isn't it still at least 10 days away?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 16, 2013)

Comes out on the 27th IIRC.


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 16, 2013)

I facepalm at Gen 6 Competitive Pokemon players. I get into a battle and I see this guys team, standard OU Abusing Pkm. Mega Kangaskhan, Rotom W, Genesect etc. etc.
Have you mind I'm using a MEDIOCRE NU team with Ninjask, Muk, Klang, Gurrdur, Magmar, and Marowak. So I call his team a typical OU abusing team and he flips out calling me bitchy and that I suck and commenting on my team. I'd just ignore him throughout the match and it's a very even match I'd say. I got him down to his Genesect and Rotom W with about 15% hp, but he ends up beating me of course. I remark how I'm only using an NU team. He says how I'm trash and so I challenge him with my own OU Abusing team which I rarely use unless I strive to win. So I set up a PP on his Thundurus and sweep 4/6 of his pokemon with Return/EQ and he finally rage-quitted. Nothing else to say.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 16, 2013)

blunt said:


> Comes out on the 27th IIRC.



*looks at date*

It's 11 days away.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> I facepalm at Gen 6 Competitive Pokemon players. I get into a battle and I see this guys team, standard OU Abusing Pkm. Mega Kangaskhan, Rotom W, Genesect etc. etc.
> Have you mind I'm using a MEDIOCRE NU team with Ninjask, Muk, Klang, Gurrdur, Magmar, and Marowak. So I call his team a typical OU abusing team and he flips out calling me bitchy and that I suck and commenting on my team. I'd just ignore him throughout the match and it's a very even match I'd say. I got him down to his Genesect and Rotom W with about 15% hp, but he ends up beating me of course. I remark how I'm only using an NU team. He says how I'm trash and so I challenge him with my own OU Abusing team which I rarely use unless I strive to win. So I set up a PP on his Thundurus and sweep 4/6 of his pokemon with Return/EQ and he finally rage-quitted. Nothing else to say.



Dear Pokemon Goddess
Teach me to Pokemon


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 16, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Dear Pokemon Goddess
> Teach me to Pokemon



Rule #1 for any battle, Competitive tier or not:

Don't be predictable.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 16, 2013)

Yami do you have an Ivysaur?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 16, 2013)

...

...

...


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 16, 2013)

People are assholes on the GTS. I've asked for regenerator Tangela five fucking times and five fucking times I've gotten Leaf Guard. 

I hope they all get eaten by Giratina.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 16, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Don't fret, I just want one piece of dat action and dat's it.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 16, 2013)

I sent some of you friend request. FC 5086-2257-2021 im only interested in trading pokemon though, nothing fancy, just trying to complete my pokedex. I don't get into shinys, IV/EVs, or what nature they are, and battling isn't my thing


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 16, 2013)

Some beautiful soul finally sent me a Regenerator Tangela pek


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 16, 2013)

Bushido Brown said:


> I sent some of you friend request. FC 5086-2257-2021 im only interested in trading pokemon though, nothing fancy, just trying to complete my pokedex. I don't get into shinys, IV/EVs, or what nature they are, and battling isn't my thing



Have you sent me a request? If so, I'll comply straight away.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 16, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> I facepalm at Gen 6 Competitive Pokemon players. I get into a battle and I see this guys team, standard OU Abusing Pkm. Mega Kangaskhan, Rotom W, Genesect etc. etc.
> Have you mind I'm using a MEDIOCRE NU team with Ninjask, Muk, Klang, Gurrdur, Magmar, and Marowak. So I call his team a typical OU abusing team and he flips out calling me bitchy and that I suck and commenting on my team. I'd just ignore him throughout the match and it's a very even match I'd say. I got him down to his Genesect and Rotom W with about 15% hp, but he ends up beating me of course. I remark how I'm only using an NU team. He says how I'm trash and so I challenge him with my own OU Abusing team which I rarely use unless I strive to win. So I set up a PP on his Thundurus and sweep 4/6 of his pokemon with Return/EQ and he finally rage-quitted. Nothing else to say.



Did he tell you to use a NU team? Ragequitters annoy me but so do people who feel the need to point out that they handicapped themselves, as if it makes them self-righteous.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 17, 2013)

Come Dec. 27-28th, I'll be in here requesting for perfect Chimchar's and Frillish. Given I misplaced my copy of Black version. Maybe even a Keldeo on the side. You guys gonna give em' up?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 17, 2013)

can't wait to see people offer Rattatas for [insert legendary here] on GTS


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 17, 2013)

I've crushed my Black version.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 17, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> can't wait to see people offer Rattatas for [insert legendary here] on GTS





Like a day or two before, I'll write down which Pok?mon are being offered for what and just take 'em all. Serves those assholes right.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 17, 2013)

That seems actually rather mundane to me as far as being an ass goes...


----------



## Scizor (Dec 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Did he tell you to use a NU team? Ragequitters annoy me but so do people who feel the need to point out that they handicapped themselves, as if it makes them self-righteous.



This^

Plus 'OU abusing' isn't a thing: that's not how the tiers work.


----------



## GMF (Dec 17, 2013)

The GTS is being cruel again. 

Does anyone here have a Spritzee?


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 17, 2013)

Scizor said:


> This^
> 
> Plus 'OU abusing' isn't a thing: that's not how the tiers work.



If you have a team consisting of the most highly overused pokemon that that would be abusing the OU tier, competetive pokemon shouldn't be about winning all the time. You got to remember to have fun sometimes.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 17, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> If you have a team consisting of the most highly overused pokemon that that would be abusing the OU tier, competetive pokemon shouldn't be about winning all the time. You got to remember to have fun sometimes.


If you're in the OU tier, having a team of OU pokemon is not abusing anything... It's playing by the rules of the tier...


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Did he tell you to use a NU team? Ragequitters annoy me but so do people who feel the need to point out that they handicapped themselves, as if it makes them self-righteous.


He told me to use an OU team claiming he is superior even if I used OU pokemon. I only said I handicapped my self near the end of the match after constant put downs about me and my team.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 17, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> If you have a team consisting of the most highly overused pokemon that that would be abusing the OU tier, competetive pokemon shouldn't be about winning all the time. You got to remember to have fun sometimes.



If you throw the 'best Pok?mon of OU' (if there even is such a thing considering what I'm going to say next) together without a strategy, you'll still get beaten by a team with good synergy, even if that team consists of 'the worst of OU' or even 'UU' Pok?mon.

I just think you shouldn't pad yourself on the back for using NU Pok?s in a setting where everyone is free to choose whichever Pok?mon they want (from whichever tier they want). If another player wins in that setting, it means they've constructed a team that your team has specific trouble against (so the fault is in your team) or they've made a team that's just more versatile than yours.

And if you were playing in the OU tier then he was simply playing by the rules. And 'fun' is entirely subjective.

tl;dr: People who use OU are playing the same game as you are, so you shouldn't impose your rules on others when there's no reason to do so (imo). 'Play and let play', so to speak.

Ex: I'll probably going to 'torment' online with an Uber team after Dec 27th because I freakin' love Mewtwo and Rayquaza and of course Scizor, but it might not be uber anymore.


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> If you're in the OU tier, having a team of OU pokemon is not abusing anything... It's playing by the rules of the tier...


Obviously I'm not getting the point across but I'm too tired to go into detail...


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 17, 2013)

Scizor said:


> If you throw the 'best Pok?mon of OU' (if there even is such a thing considering what I'm going to say next) together without a strategy, you'll still get beaten by a team with good synergy, even if that team consists of 'the worst of OU' or even 'UU' Pok?mon.


That's true, a lot of people just throw/copy teams together without much thinking and will get beat by weaker teams with more thought.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 17, 2013)

Anyone have a Vullaby with Overcoat?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 17, 2013)

ok wtf is NU and OU??


----------



## Blunt (Dec 17, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> ok wtf is NU and OU??


Smogon tiers.

Google is your friend.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 17, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> ok wtf is NU and OU??



Smogon competitive battling rules a.k.a. 100x better than the shit Nintendo has for their competitive battling.



> *Clauses and Banlists*
> 
> The tiering process of Smogon has come a long way from the simple days of RBY and many bans are now somewhat more complex than they were in previous generations. This page serves to document the precise definitions of all rules and lists the bans used in standard play. Below is the full list of every BW tier and its specific banlist.
> *Clause Definitions*
> ...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 17, 2013)

This is too cute.

I'll be breeding some favorites of mine w/ egg moves for it, personally 

If only the Bank was out...Would've sent off some starters from the other regions. 

There's always New Years, I guess


----------



## Blunt (Dec 18, 2013)

wtf

Klang has an evolution?!

I cannot for the life of me ever recall seeing a Klinklang before...


----------



## Olivia (Dec 18, 2013)

If I remember correctly it evolves at level 49. I might still have mine if you want one. (Granted I don't know it's IV/nature because I'm not one to really check into that)

EDIT: Nevermind, looks like I traded mine away. 

But yeah, it levels up at level 49.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 18, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Anyone have a Vullaby with Overcoat?



Anyone?  I've never seen one in-game, so I can't even ask for it on the ShitTS


----------



## Olivia (Dec 18, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Anyone?  I've never seen one in-game, so I can't even ask for it on the ShitTS



I have a Madibuzz that I can bread for you if you want. Don't know how long it would take to get one with Overcoat though.

Just so you know, the GTS allows custom search now.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 18, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I have a Madibuzz that I can bread for you if you want. Don't know how long it would take to get one with Overcoat though.
> 
> Just so you know, the GTS allows custom search now.



 I didn't!  You can breed my one with any ability; I can take it from there! pek


----------



## Blunt (Dec 18, 2013)

Olivia said:


> If I remember correctly it evolves at level 49. I might still have mine if you want one. (Granted I don't know it's IV/nature because I'm not one to really check into that)
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, looks like I traded mine away.
> 
> But yeah, it levels up at level 49.


That's okay. I didn't really want one, I was just surprised I didn't know it existed. 

It's weird because NPCs in Black/White (2) fucking loved Klink and Klang but I can't recall ever facing a Klinglang. It's even more surprising because it's actually not a bad Poke. Shift Gear alone is awesome.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 18, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I didn't!  You can breed my one with any ability; I can take it from there! pek


Alright, hopefully I'll be able to give you one in about ten minutes. I think you already have me as a friend, but just in case: 3926-5207-0374


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 18, 2013)

i am going into my friend safari and gunna catch 20 braxien
then im gunna wondy trade em on christmas x3


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 18, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Alright, hopefully I'll be able to give you one in about ten minutes. I think you already have me as a friend, but just in case: 3926-5207-0374



Yup, I do have you as a friend


----------



## Olivia (Dec 18, 2013)

If you're on right now, what is your in-game name? I'm ready to trade.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 18, 2013)

Mhm currently on and it's Alex. What's your name in-game?


----------



## Olivia (Dec 18, 2013)

Alright, I'm finally able to go online. I had to update both my 3DS and Pokemon Y. It should only be a few minutes for the egg to hatch, sorry for the wait.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 18, 2013)

If something is free, they can't really tax you for it. Taxes are calculated by the original written price of the product and shit.

But they did take some points off your 3DS... not that I'm worried. I don't use the 3DS for much to begin with, let alone enough to spend that much.

Anyways add me byatch 

3823 8564 0153


----------



## Olivia (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah I know, but I was just worried that there actually had been a price on the patch, since it even brought up the topic of taxes. 

Added, my friendcode is higher on the page.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol, Grant. I dread the day I enter stale, married life. Name would show up as Maya or something...


----------



## Olivia (Dec 18, 2013)

It's the only way I can even play. I am glad my husband has been generous with allowing me to use his 3DS though, wish I had the money to spend on one, but I don't.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol. Well if I put myself in a woman's shoes (as gross as it would be to imagine doing womanly duties in a marriage), I doubt I'd respect a husband that hogs games or television for kicks.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh shit son. Free Celebi if you use the pokemon bank .


----------



## Scizor (Dec 18, 2013)

Celebi's awesome so this is awesome


----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2013)

So do I get this game or wait for Pokemon Z?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 18, 2013)

I think someone said the sequels were usually announced sometime between January and February, so if you really don't want to buy both, wait. But theres no guarantee they'll even announce a new game at the same time they usually do or at all. 

Even if they do announce Z in the coming months, it probably won't be out for 6 months to a year after that. I'm certainly not that patient.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 18, 2013)

plot twist: X2 and Y2 sequel instead of Z


----------



## Blunt (Dec 18, 2013)

I really hope they don't do that again.


----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> I think someone said the sequels were usually announced sometime between January and February, so if you really don't want to buy both, wait. But theres no guarantee they'll even announce a new game at the same time they usually do or at all.
> 
> Even if they do announce Z in the coming months, it probably won't be out for 6 months to a year after that. I'm certainly not that patient.



Yeah, I don't think I can be that patient either 



blunt said:


> I really hope they don't do that again.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 18, 2013)

With Emerald and Platinum it took a pretty damn long time after the first two versions for 'em to come out, at least a lot longer than 6 months...


----------



## Hiatus (Dec 18, 2013)

Very true. I remember before I finally decided to get my X, I was contemplating if I should stall and just get the (potential) third game of the gen instead. You know, since I'll mostly settle for one game per gen... 

Yeah, that idea went down the drain the minute I checked the average time that passed between the first two games and the third in previous generations; Emerald and Platinum took about 2 years, and Black/White 2 about 1 ?. 

Personally, I knew I couldn't wait that long, but you might be more patient/less hyped than I was for gen 6. Though I'd definitely recommend just getting one of them now


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 18, 2013)

I knew when they were releasing BW2 in a console that was already about 8 years old, they'd be releasing the next generation very soon. I never bought BW2 with that in mind, lol.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 18, 2013)

gotta farm some BPs to get a razor fang :E


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay it seems with Pokebank you get an free Celebi level 10 until 23rd september 2014:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8KYD04G5po#t=156[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 18, 2013)

5 bux for an onion fairy
sure


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 18, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> plot twist: X2 and Y2 sequel instead of Z



i doubt they will do either

zygarde wont hit ubers
he might be below OU / hit borderline 
it wont even get its own game

if they do x2/y2 then it will a quick cheap cop out for more megas
they better have sinnoh and hoenn and all 24 badges and 3 elite four if they dare do that


----------



## Blunt (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm ready for dat Celebi. 



			
				Axl Low said:
			
		

> zygarde wont hit ubers
> he might be below OU / hit borderline
> it wont even get its own game


If they make a Z game, he might be the first/only Gen 6 Pokemon to get a Mega. That'd almost certainly make him worthy of being a version mascot.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm gonna post this here as well

			 		   		 		ok, I need help

I REALLY need some help

someone with an European cartridge, please help me hatch a Male Farfetch'd with 5IV and a language tag (ENG SPA ITA GER etc)

I already have the parents for you to use and I'm ready to do whatever else for it


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'm ready for dat Celebi.
> 
> 
> If they make a Z game, he might be the first/only Gen 6 Pokemon to get a Mega. That'd almost certainly make him worthy of being a version mascot.



There aren't other Generation 6 Megas?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 18, 2013)

no gen 6 has a mega
i dunno if any 5th or 4th gen do either D:


----------



## Blunt (Dec 18, 2013)

Ken said:


> There aren't other Generation 6 Megas?


Nope. None of the new Pokemon have Megas.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 18, 2013)

A few 4th gen ones do. Garchomp and Lucario for starters.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 18, 2013)

I meant none of the Kalos pokemon.

No Gen 5 pokemon have one either.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 18, 2013)

I was talking to Axl, who asked if any Gen 4 pokemon did.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 18, 2013)

Mismagius and Frosslass desperately need mega evos .


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 18, 2013)

Ken said:


> Have you sent me a request? If so, I'll comply straight away.



sent you a request  FC 5086-2257-2021


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 18, 2013)

Bushido Brown said:


> sent you a request  FC 5086-2257-2021



Ok thanks gimme a sec to register you


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 18, 2013)

anyone know where I can get some easy fire thunder moon and leaf stones


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 18, 2013)

I might not even get a Z game. X alone is honestly pretty satisfying for me. 

Like during gen 5, even with all the great new content/changes BW2 brought in, I was still a bit more invested in BW1 for the story. 

So it really depends on the changes they make. 



blunt said:


> That's okay. I didn't really want one, I was just surprised I didn't know it existed.
> 
> It's weird because NPCs in Black/White (2) fucking loved Klink and Klang but I can't recall ever facing a Klinglang. It's even more surprising because it's actually not a bad Poke. Shift Gear alone is awesome.



N had a Klingklang in the last battle with him


----------



## Blunt (Dec 18, 2013)

Bushido Brown said:


> anyone know where I can get some easy fire thunder moon and leaf stones


You can get them from the  levels. You can also buy some of them from the Stone Emporium in Lumiose.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 18, 2013)

Bushido Brown said:


> anyone know where I can get some easy fire thunder moon and leaf stones



You can buy them from the Evolution Stone store in Lumiose (I _want_ to say on Vernal ave. but you should google it) with the exception of the Moon Stone; it can be gotten through pick up at higher levels, as well as maybe through super training. I have like 10 through pick up, so I can send you one for something.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 18, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Mismagius and Frosslass desperately need mega evos .


that would be amazeballs


----------



## Blunt (Dec 18, 2013)

I decided to play some more Black to beef up my Pokedex a bit before Bank rolls out and I encountered a Shiny Mawile 

I put my DS down because I don't have any Quick Balls or False Swipers 

I'm nervous 

Edit: I caught it!  

It's Adamant!


----------



## Hiatus (Dec 18, 2013)

Kumagawa Misogi said:


> I'm gonna post this here as well
> 
> ok, I need help
> 
> ...




I have a European cartridge, and I'd love to help you, but unfortunately I'm completely uneducated regarding how to breed for IVs and the like, since I'm more of a casual player. Though if it's not too complicated and you instruct me I guess I could give it a shot, if you can't find anyone else. 

Oh yeah, just remembered I haven't finished the game yet, so I don't have access to the Stats Judge in Kiloude, if that is a problem...

Damn, lots'a "ifs" and "buts" here


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> I decided to play some more Black to beef up my Pokedex a bit before Bank rolls out and I encountered a Shiny Mawile
> 
> I put my DS down because I don't have any Quick Balls or False Swipers
> 
> ...



u so luckyyyy :33


----------



## Bioness (Dec 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> I decided to play some more Black to beef up my Pokedex a bit before Bank rolls out and I encountered a Shiny Mawile
> 
> I put my DS down because I don't have any Quick Balls or False Swipers
> 
> ...





Gratz.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Gratz.


this is wonderful


----------



## Wan (Dec 19, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Gratz.



Why...is there a Weepinbell's head on a Doduo?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 19, 2013)

You don't know about Clarence?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2013)

sure is vagabond in here :33

you know the pokemon morphs and combos?

someone did a dodud and weepignbell/bellsprout and well

Clarence, be strong for mother.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 19, 2013)

LOLs wtf that at Doduo.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Dec 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> I decided to play some more Black to beef up my Pokedex a bit before Bank rolls out and I encountered a Shiny Mawile
> 
> I put my DS down because I don't have any Quick Balls or False Swipers
> 
> ...



Awesome, congratz! 

You deserve this after your previous endeavor


----------



## Blunt (Dec 19, 2013)

pokemon bank needs to come out already


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2013)

noooo blunt
teh vagabond is gone T_T


----------



## Blunt (Dec 19, 2013)

muh ava whorin iz 2 stronk


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2013)

last time i changed my set was last January


----------



## Blunt (Dec 19, 2013)

timmu is 2 stronk 4 me


----------



## Bioness (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA

oh come on
that shit is funny
he even had a lifeorb to null his multiscale


----------



## Cobalt (Dec 19, 2013)

Ash's Froakie is a pimp


----------



## GMF (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the Scyther you gave me Blunt. I received another Scyther in Wondertrade two days ago I think. It was a Jpn Scyther. Today just for the heck of it I decided to try Masuda Method. And Got a Shiny Scyther on the second egg with good ivs. 

Thanks, would rep but I can't atm.  Will remember to when I can.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 19, 2013)

GMF said:


> Thanks for the Scyther you gave me Blunt. I received another Scyther in Wondertrade two days ago I think. It was a Jpn Scyther. Today just for the heck of it I decided to try Masuda Method. And *Got a Shiny Scyther on the second egg* with good ivs.
> 
> 
> Thanks, would rep but I can't atm.  Will remember to when I can.





> *Shiny on the second egg*


I'm happy for you.


----------



## GMF (Dec 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'm happy for you.



It doesn't feel like it. 

Eh if it makes you feel better I went through a lot of trouble trying to hatch a shiny flabebe and shiny Pumpkaboo a long while back.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 19, 2013)

That does make me feel better.


----------



## GMF (Dec 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> That does make me feel better.



Good to hear.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 19, 2013)

does anyone ever trade to fill up there pokedex anymore. Its all legends and shinys. Im trying to get all the starters back on black 2 since in cant find my white version that I had all but 70 pokemon, and no one want to trade me anything. If someone was looking for starters I would give them away for whatever pokemon you showed me no matter if I already had it


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 19, 2013)

I can't find my X cartridge


----------



## Blunt (Dec 19, 2013)

Ken said:


> I can't find my X cartridge



 **


----------



## Alicia (Dec 19, 2013)

What are the odds of finding a shiny pok?mon in friend safari (while said friend isn't online)?


----------



## GMF (Dec 19, 2013)

Bushido Brown said:


> *does anyone ever trade to fill up there pokedex anymore*. Its all legends and shinys. Im trying to get all the starters back on black 2 since in cant find my white version that I had all but 70 pokemon, and no one want to trade me anything. If someone was looking for starters I would give them away for whatever pokemon you showed me no matter if I already had it



I'm actually giving that a try on X (sorta), but for right now I'm on break.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 19, 2013)

when I beat the game that all I focus on since battling isn't my thing. If anyone got time and have black/white2  and can trade me some starters I would be grateful


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 19, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> What are the odds of finding a shiny pok?mon in friend safari (while said friend isn't online)?



Probably zero, but... could just be the normal odds for finding one in the wild.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 19, 2013)

ufufufu.

I wanted a Modest Male Horsea, and I caught a Modest Male Horsea on the first try.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 19, 2013)

Anyone cares to add me? I need more people for friend safari.

2423-3333-0734 I have a Xatu in my last slot.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 19, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> What are the odds of finding a shiny pok?mon in friend safari (while said friend isn't online)?


Apparently the odds are elevated, but I think that has more to do with there only being 2-3 types of pokemon in each Safari. I've yet to encounter one in there but I know TittyNipple has gotten a buttload of Shinies from Friend Safaris.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 19, 2013)

Bushido Brown said:


> does anyone ever trade to fill up there pokedex anymore. Its all legends and shinys. Im trying to get all the starters back on black 2 since in cant find my white version that I had all but 70 pokemon, and no one want to trade me anything. If someone was looking for starters I would give them away for whatever pokemon you showed me no matter if I already had it



I finished the 4th Gen Pokedex years ago, but after that I haven't really tried.

I've been thinking of doing it again for 6th, actually.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 19, 2013)

Wait the person you are Safari-ing has to be online for a higher rate of Shinies?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2013)

i have magmar
charmeleon and ninetales add me and if you do VM me :33


----------



## Blunt (Dec 19, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Wait the person you are Safari-ing has to be online for a higher rate of Shinies?


We don't know for sure. I don't think you do. They have to be online if you want to get a Pokemon with it's Hidden Ability though.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> We don't know for sure. I don't think you do. They have to be online if you want to get a Pokemon with it's Hidden Ability though.



Are you sure this is true? I've been getting Hidden Abilities like 50% of time from all sorts of people and they can't all be online.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 19, 2013)

Maybe they only have to be online once? 

According to Serebii, you have to have been online at the same time as them to get HAs in the Safari. It doesn't specify if it's just once or every time.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 19, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Wait the person you are Safari-ing has to be online for a higher rate of Shinies?



Unconfirmed. 

I actually don't think it even increases the chance at all, as Bulbapedia and Serebii don't have anything mentioning that; people are just getting lucky I think.

Although, overall, the odds of seeing a shiny have improved; instead of the 1/8192 that it was before, I believe it is now 1/4091 or something (essentially double the chance).

-----------------------

Battle with a new team I made against a random friend. Bulletproof Chesnaught putting in 'nuff work. 

EA5W-WWWW-WWW3-QDYS


----------



## Masurao (Dec 19, 2013)

Being realistic how long would it take me to breed a HP FIre Magnemite? I have off tomorrow so, I have plenty of time.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 19, 2013)

Depends, do you want a good Magnemite or just one that has Hidden Power Fire? (Also why is there no Hidden Power Fairy? Lazy Gamefreak )


----------



## Masurao (Dec 19, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Depends, do you want a good Magnemite or just one that has Hidden Power Fire? (Also why is there no Hidden Power Fairy? Lazy Gamefreak )



A good one of course!  

But that probably take forever, unless I get really fucking lucky. They need a HP tutor dammit, screw all this IV stuff for certain ones.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 19, 2013)

Masurao said:


> A good one of course!
> 
> But that probably take forever, unless I get really fucking lucky. They need a HP tutor dammit, screw all this IV stuff for certain ones.



It would take a decent amount of time. You'd first have to make sure you have Magnemite/Ditto with 30 in SpA and Spe before you're even able to start. If one had both that'd save you a bit of time; if they're on two different Pok?mon, well...let's just say get ready to have some "fun".

@Bioness--I'm ready to trade now if you are. :33


----------



## Blunt (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm really enjoying this Pokemon Y playthrough. 

My team is a lot of fun: Shiny Froakie, Azumarill, Diggersby, Honedge, Fletchinder & Ivysaur.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 20, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Unconfirmed.
> 
> I actually don't think it even increases the chance at all, as Bulbapedia and Serebii don't have anything mentioning that; people are just getting lucky I think.
> 
> ...



BP Chesnaught must be god like D:

also what is with those codes?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> BP Chesnaught must be god like D:
> 
> also what is with those codes?


Connect to internet, go to VS Recorder, there will be an option to put in the code and you can watch the battle.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2013)

I just watched the battle BiNexus. 

A HP Ice Shiny Aegislash! How? 

I wasn't able to get a Shiny Honedge before Instacheck went down.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 20, 2013)

Ok thanks for answering guys! I noticed I've been getting a lot of shinies in the Safari (if you can call 3 a lot). But I've done in online/off so I was never really sure.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Dec 20, 2013)

^

So true.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'm really enjoying this Pokemon Y playthrough.
> 
> My team is a lot of fun: Shiny Froakie, Azumarill, Diggersby, Honedge, Fletchinder & Ivysaur.



Shiny Froakie?  you got it like legit or from friend safari? 

Also, I'm trying to breed a perfect IV Charmander, so I have a ton of 4IV and 3IV Charmanders in abundance. If anyone wants one, just VM me.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 20, 2013)

Does anyone have a Timid Sniper Horsea with decent IVs to spare?


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 20, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> BP Chesnaught must be god like D:
> 
> also what is with those codes?





blunt said:


> Connect to internet, go to VS Recorder, there will be an option to put in the code and you can watch the battle.



What blunt said. Do what blunt said. Do eeet.



blunt said:


> I just watched the battle BiNexus.
> 
> A HP Ice Shiny Aegislash! How?
> 
> I wasn't able to get a Shiny Honedge before Instacheck went down.



Yes, HP Ice Aegislash; took me a while to breed. Actually, all my Aegislash have HP Ice (the ones I use anyway) and I have 2 of them shiny.  It really catches people by surprise. I was supposed to get a Shiny HP Fire Greninja, but I couldn't find a match anywhere/got lazy.

@Scizor--holla atcha boy; I got some Horsea.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

srsly wtf people get shinies here and there with HA and amazing IVs While I'm here sulking about how I reset my game when I finally encountered a wild shiny Fearow and not having encountered any shiny pokemon since


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> srsly wtf people get shinies here and there with HA and amazing IVs While I'm here sulking about how I reset my game when I finally encountered a wild shiny Fearow and not having encountered any shiny pokemon since



If it makes you feel better, I've been trying to breed this Tangela w/ HP Ice for the past 3 days. Each time I get an egg with a good spread, either it's the wrong Ability, the IV gods didn't give me HP Ice, or both; whatever it is, I still haven't got one. 

It can get frustrating, even for people that breed a lot. :33


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

Got a 5 IV Charmander Yus!


----------



## Scizor (Dec 20, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> @Scizor--holla atcha boy; I got some Horsea.



Awesomee.
Do you have a male and a female?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

Hatching my 10th batch now... that's 50 eggs by now.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 20, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Awesomee.
> Do you have a male and a female?



I don't have a male to spare, only that female. The males all have the makings of HP Fire (i.e. 30 in SpA and Spe), you see and I'd want a little more for that.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

How you you know they have 30 in a certain stat now that instacheck is down? The Kiloude judge is so fucking vague.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> How you you know they have 30 in a certain stat now that instacheck is down? The Kiloude judge is so fucking vague.



Well, Seto helped me out with it. I knew I had a 30 SpA IV Gible from a long time ago (during Instacheck), so I had to find a Dragon Egg Group member with 30 in Spe. He gave me his Dragonair and I was able to get a male Gible with both SpA and Spe equaling 30 and start breeding it onto my Horsea (and from there, onto my Froakie). Combination of the PRng method he posted earlier and just simple old fashioned breeding. Plus, as soon as I hatch them I usually nickname them SpA/S=30 so I don't forget.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 20, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I don't have a male to spare, only that female. The males all have the makings of HP Fire (i.e. 30 in SpA and Spe), you see and I'd want a little more for that.



Alright, fair enough. thanks again.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

wat? 

fuck it, I'm done breeding today. I guess I'll settle with a 5IV charmander instead of a 6IV one.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> wat?
> 
> fuck it, I'm done breeding today. I guess I'll settle with a 5IV charmander instead of a 6IV one.



You don't need a 6IV one. What stat is it missing?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

Sp. Atk. Mild nature

My buddy has a shiny Charizard


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 20, 2013)

Ah, so it's going to be a mixed Charizard? 

Good luck then.

*Edit*: or you could take one that doesn't have max in Def, as you're using Mild anyway.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

...eh? m-mixed? 

I have no idea, I just take the nature that boosts its best base stat and lowers its worst base stat


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> ...eh? m-mixed?
> 
> I have no idea, I just take the nature that boosts its best base stat and lowers its worst base stat



 Always decrease that stat that you're not planning on using. So if you're making a Special Attacking Charizard, you should have gone for Modest or Timid


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

But I want all stats to be good  Mild nature boosts Sp.Atk. and lowers Def though

wait I have now 1 female 5IV and 3 male 5IV charmanders , all of them are lacking in the Sp.Atk. stat


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 20, 2013)

All stats don't have to be good 

Do both your parents have the SpA IV? If both have it, then you're just getting really unlucky. If only one has it, then you're getting slightly less unlucky. If neither has it, you need to swap out partners


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

GODDAMMIT

YOU JUST POSTED THIS AFTER MY 11TH BATCH OF EGGS

GOTTA GO BACK AND CHANGE PARTNERS NOW DAMMIT


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 20, 2013)

You never asked


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

Hatched a shiny charmander!!   

let's hope it has good IVs


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm good luck


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

Woah, hatched a second shiny


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 20, 2013)

Wait, hold up. Another Charmander? In the span of what, 10 minutes?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

Yus! 2 shiny Charmanders within the same batch of eggs


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

First shiny Charmander is male, calm nature and has Hp + Atk. IVs

Second shiny CHarmander is female, brave nature and has Atk. + Sp.Atk. + Spd IVs


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 20, 2013)

Why aren't they Mild nature? Weren't you breeding those before? Weird question, but have you saved yet? If not -don't- save yet!


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

wait what? I saved immediately after I hatched them 

Well I had to switch partners so I had to place the destiny knot on my 5IV charmander and switched it's partner to a 3IV charmander with Sp.Atk. IV but it didn't have the appropriate nature.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> wait what? I saved immediately after I hatched them
> 
> Well I had to switch partners so I had to place the destiny knot on my 5IV charmander and switched it's partner to a 3IV charmander with Sp.Atk. IV but it didn't have the appropriate nature.





Well, if you hadn't saved, then you could have reset and kept using your partners (or I could have even traded you my 5IV Timid) and you would have gotten a Shiny with good IVs and the right nature. 

The way eggs work is that the stats and TSV are guaranteed to be the same; you would still have hatched a shiny if you reset a hundred times and changed partners each time.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

What? How? I don't understand... if I receive an egg, its the offspring of the two parents I left at the day-care, right? How does changing partners before hatching eggs change things?


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm gonna be away from the computer for the next ~7 hours so I won't be able to explain. Ask Seto to post the Pesudo RNG Method of Breeding. It explains this.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Shiny Froakie?  you got it like legit or from friend safari?
> 
> Also, I'm trying to breed a perfect IV Charmander, so I have a ton of 4IV and 3IV Charmanders in abundance. If anyone wants one, just VM me.


I got it through Instacheck. Same goes for my Phantump.




BiNexus said:


> Yes, HP Ice Aegislash; took me a while to breed. Actually, all my Aegislash have HP Ice (the ones I use anyway) and* I have 2 of them shiny.*  It really catches people by surprise. I was supposed to get a Shiny HP Fire Greninja, but I couldn't find a match anywhere/got lazy.


;-;


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

Well I'm breeding 5IV Froakies next.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2013)

Don't mind me... Just stopping by showcasing my awesome new set


----------



## Ghost (Dec 20, 2013)

Beast fucking set Khris. Joakim's effect made it amazing.

Can't fucking believe Flygon cannot learn DD or Swords Dance...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 20, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Beast fucking set Khris. Joakim's effect made it amazing.
> 
> Can't fucking believe Flygon cannot learn DD or Swords Dance...



Gamefreak loves to troll him. Same with Hydreigon....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2013)

My two favorite Poke actually.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 20, 2013)

Somehow it seems relevant to mention that Scizor _can_ learn Swords Dance..


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

I thought everyone knew that lol.

Scizor with Swords Dance is beast if combined with X-scissor and Iron Head because it gets STAB + technician + Swords Dance


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 20, 2013)

Those moves don't get the Technician boost tho, Daft ^^

What you want is dat Bullet Punch 

Maybe Bug Bite if it's from BW/BW2


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

really? do they exceed 60 power? I forgot, but swords dance can still compensate for that loss of technician boost.

anyways you get my point


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2013)

Best moves for Scizor are Bullet Punch, Pursuit, Bug Bite, U-Turn (doesn't get boost but still useful), Acrobatics, Superpower (same with U-Turn), Swords Dance and Roost.

There's no reason to have X-Scissor on him. Technician Bug Bite is much better. Same goes for Iron Head, Bullet Punch is the better option in almost all cases.

Smogon is a good source for basic sets and info on moves. I know a lot of people say it's too confusing, I used to be one of them, but if you're just looking at move sets it's pretty straightforward.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

fuck you man


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2013)

...why?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

you just disproved everything I said 

I'm a terrible noob


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2013)

Well, to your credit, X-Scissor is probably good for a Swords Dance set at the moment because Bug Bite on Scizor is unobtainable until Bank comes out.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 20, 2013)

blunt said:


> I got it through Instacheck. Same goes for my Phantump.
> 
> 
> 
> ;-;



It's ok blunt 



Khris said:


> Don't mind me... Just stopping by showcasing my awesome new set



Your set is awesome 



Scizor said:


> Somehow it seems relevant to mention that Scizor _can_ learn Swords Dance..



But can it learn Fire Blast?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

Can it learn fire blast? Can it be done through cross-breeding egg groups?


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 20, 2013)

If you breed it with a Volcarona


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2013)

Why would you want to?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 20, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> But can it learn Fire Blast?



Scizor isn't known for its Sp. Atk anyway.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2013)

I need to use an Espurr.

I really like the Shiny ones though.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

*B*



blunt said:


> Why would you want to?


Why would I not want to if I can 


Scizor said:


> Scizor isn't known for its Sp. Atk anyway.


Can it learn Fire Punch then instead?


blunt said:


> I need to use an Espurr.
> 
> I really like the Shiny ones though.


Am I the only one who doesn't think Espurr is creepy at all? I've seen worse shit than this Pok?mon.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Why would I not want to if I can
> 
> Can it learn Fire Punch then instead?


Because his Sp. Atk is terrible.

And no, he cannot (list of his moves ). It wouldn't be good on him anyway.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 20, 2013)

I just caught TWO shiny Relicanth using consecutive fishing =D


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 20, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Scizor isn't known for its Sp. Atk anyway.





Daftvirgin said:


> Why would I not want to if I can
> 
> Can it learn Fire Punch then instead?
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn't think Espurr is creepy at all? I've seen worse shit than this Pok?mon.





blunt said:


> Because his Sp. Atk is terrible.
> 
> And no, he cannot (list of his moves ). It wouldn't be good on him anyway.



Guys, it can't learn Fire Blast  



Scizor said:


> I just caught TWO shiny Relicanth using consecutive fishing =D



Congrats. 

----------------------------------

Anyone have an Ability Capsule? I can send two flawless Pok?mon your way if you're able to get me one.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> Best moves for Scizor are Bullet Punch



Delicious bullet punch <3


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 21, 2013)

Smogon are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> Don't mind me... Just stopping by showcasing my awesome new set



I mind because it's too awesome.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Guys, it can't learn Fire Blast



I thought the 'of course it can't' was the basis of the running joke.
Same with Fire Punch, obviously. 




BiNexus said:


> Congrats.



Thanks =)



Naruto said:


> Delicious bullet punch <3



Bullet Punch is my favorite move ever<3


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 21, 2013)

Then I got hoisted on my own petard. 

I legitimately thought Daft and Blunt thought it could learn it. You I was unsure of.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Dec 21, 2013)

My friend REALLY wants a shiny Dragonite (Personally I think it's gross) as a Christmas gift. After hours in the Safari, I finally find a shiny Dragonair but there's a problem. It's ability is Shed Skin/Inner Focus and it's Nature is Docile. I check it's IV's and I get HP and Def. Now my friend is not a competitive player at all but I want to make this work. 

...How the hell do I make this work?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 21, 2013)

What do you mean make it work? Just trade it to him.

And lol @BiNexus


----------



## Blunt (Dec 21, 2013)

It should be more than fine. Docile is a neutral nature so he can run it anyway he wants and the IVs are just a bonus since he doesn't play competitive. Shed Skin isn't ideal but there's nothing you can do to get Marvel Scale so he'll just have to take it for what it is. Shed Skin isn't a bad ability anyway.

If you're looking for move sets, since he doesn't have a negative (or positive) stat he can use pretty much anything you want. He can be a special attacker or physical attacker. I wouldn't go for a Tank set because it doesn't have Marvel Scale but anything else is pretty much fair game. You can use  to get some ideas for specific moves.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Dec 21, 2013)

I suppose, and sorry I wasn't clear. 
What I was really wondering about is what kind of move set and EV spread I should give it. 
Since it's a gift I'd planned to have it battle ready as soon as I give it to her.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 21, 2013)

If he's going to take on anything but regular in-game NPCs (as in, he's going to challenge the Battle Maison or Institute), I'd say to run a Physical set since he can learn Dragon Dance, which helps a lot with speed and offense especially considering he doesn't have a boosting nature. I'd say go for:

EVs: 252 Atk, 252 Speed, 4 HP
Dragon Dance
Outrage
Fire Punch/Stone Edge
Earthquake/Roost

If you're gonna go with Roost, use a Life Orb as a held item. If you're going for EQ, go for Left Overs. Lum Berry also works on both sets, but make sure not to equip it outside Battle Maison/Institute or else he won't get it back after he eats it.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Dec 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> If he's going to take on anything but regular in-game NPCs (as in, he's going to challenge the Battle Maison or Institute), I'd say to run a Physical set since he can learn Dragon Dance, which helps a lot with speed and offense especially considering he doesn't have a boosting nature. I'd say go for:
> 
> EVs: 252 Atk, 252 Speed, 4 HP
> Dragon Dance
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, I think I'll go with exactly that.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 21, 2013)

No problem. 

You'll probably want to run EgdeQuake over Fire Punch/Roost. Fire Punch is really only to take out certain competitive Steel-type threats and Roost is only especially good on Dragonite because Multi-scale (which you dont have). Meanwhile, EdgeQuake gives you a lot more power and hits everything in the game for at least neutral damage.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 21, 2013)

I just caught ANOTHER RElicanth using consecutive fishing 
Three in two days =D

Also, I have good reason to believe I discovered some things:
- Having a fainted Inkay at the front of your team (to activate Suction Cups) most likely does NOT hinder having a Synchronize user as the second Pok?mon in your team with a working Synchronize
- Using a Smoke Ball most likely does not infuence your shiny chances negatively
- Weather changes (In-Game) do not seem to affect your chances (though this is really hard to verify)

This all is based on me NOT being EXTREMELY lucky:
I had Inkay (fainted) in spot 1, a Modest Ralts of Lvl 1 (using a Smoke Ball to run from each battle) in spot 2 and a Scizor with False Swipe (for catching) in spot 3. I caught a Modest shiny Relicanth this way in like 40 minutes.

I can not completely rule out the Relicanth being Modest by coincedence, but that's never the case in Statistics anyway.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 21, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I just caught ANOTHER RElicanth using consecutive fishing
> Three in two days =D
> 
> Also, I have good reason to believe I discovered some things:
> ...



I've caught another one using the same method, but this one has a Rash nature. I can't, therefore, say anything conclusive about my previous hypothesis yet.

Other than that I've caught FOUR shiny Relicanth in two days =D
Consecutive fishing<33333


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 21, 2013)

Aw shit just got a Dragonair in Wonder Trade it's on now son


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 21, 2013)

Can't seem to breed a proper iv'd gale wing fletchling. So far I've hatched like 7+ fletchlings with the near same max iv's in HP/Atk/SpDef and its getting on my nerves.

:|


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 21, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> Can't seem to breed a proper iv'd gale wing fletchling. So far I've hatched like 7+ fletchlings with the near same max iv's in HP/Atk/SpDef and its getting on my nerves.
> 
> :|



What are the IVs of the parents?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 21, 2013)

I just caught a shiny Seaking =D

3 Shinies in one night: 5 shinies in 24 approx. hours =D

It's not Modest though, so I still can't say anything with the certainty I'd like.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 21, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I just caught a shiny Seaking =D
> 
> *3 Shinies in one night: 5 shinies in 24 approx. hours =D
> *
> It's not Modest though, so I still can't say anything with the certainty I'd like.


witchcraft


----------



## Alicia (Dec 21, 2013)

GAIS I NEED YOUR OPINION ON THIS FAST. 

Should I trade one of my shiny charmanders for a second Charizardite Y? I might get Charizardite X by trading away that second Charizardite Y but idk of I should trade away my precious shiny charmander.

EDIT: he's added in a shiny froslass is it worth the deal?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 21, 2013)

Depends on which one you want more. There's no objective answer to your question.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 21, 2013)

Ofc not I'm asking what YOU would do in my place


----------



## Blunt (Dec 21, 2013)

I'd probably keep the Shiny, if only to trade it for another Shiny I want more. 










Like a Honedge.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 21, 2013)

What do people usually ask for in return of Charizardite X? I'm starting to doubt that this second Charizardite Y will prove itself be useful when it comes down to getting Charizardite X considering that the latter is much more popular and much more in demand (as opposed to Charizardite Y).


----------



## Alaude (Dec 21, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> GAIS I NEED YOUR OPINION ON THIS FAST.
> 
> Should I trade one of my shiny charmanders for a second Charizardite Y? I might get Charizardite X by trading away that second Charizardite Y but idk of I should trade away my precious shiny charmander.
> 
> EDIT: he's added in a shiny froslass is it worth the deal?



He added a shiny Froslass. Then I would trade if I was you.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> What are the IVs of the parents?



I believe a Male Fetchling with Max ivs in HP, Atk, and SpDef with the ditto covering defense and speed. I've since changed the parents so I have a better chance for a 5iv fletchling ( female with HP, Atk, SpDef and Speed).


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 21, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> GAIS I NEED YOUR OPINION ON THIS FAST.
> 
> Should I trade one of my shiny charmanders for a second Charizardite Y? I might get Charizardite X by trading away that second Charizardite Y but idk of I should trade away my precious shiny charmander.
> 
> EDIT: he's added in a shiny froslass is it worth the deal?



I'd definitely make the trade.



Utopia Realm said:


> I believe a Male Fetchling with Max ivs in HP, Atk, and SpDef with the ditto covering defense and speed. I've since changed the parents so I have a better chance for a 5iv fletchling ( female with HP, Atk, SpDef and Speed).



Yeah, keep going with that. You'll get it eventually.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 21, 2013)

I have no idea. Sorry.

Look on neoseeker's trading section. If there isn't a thread already, you can make one for exchanging an X stone for a Y or vice versa. You can see it you get any responses first and if you do, then you can trade the shiny for the stone.

Edit: Shiny Froslass is cool. I'd do it.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 21, 2013)

Just hatched a 31/31/26/x/31/31 Fletchling but it had big pecks. FFS.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 22, 2013)

He can also offer me a shiny Blaziken, so shiny frosslass or Blaziken??


----------



## Ghost (Dec 22, 2013)

gonna solo this thread now.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 22, 2013)

Another battle to share with you :33 

This one was a 56 turn doozey, and was close all the way to the end. I've probably faced this guy ~20 times and I'm getting super predictable because he practically read my mind a few times in the match, but heh, props to him.

*RX8W-WWWW-WWW3-SN9G*


----------



## Lasker (Dec 22, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> What do people usually ask for in return of Charizardite X? I'm starting to doubt that this second Charizardite Y will prove itself be useful when it comes down to getting Charizardite X considering that the latter is much more popular and much more in demand (as opposed to Charizardite Y).



I have a Charizardite X that I would gladly trade for a Charizardite Y.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 22, 2013)

Lasker said:


> I have a Charizardite X that I would gladly trade for a Charizardite Y.



hang on I'm looking for a charizardite Y so we can trade


----------



## GMF (Dec 22, 2013)

Hatched a Shiny Timid Protean Froakie.  To bad the ivs in Sp.Def are horrible it's like 3-5.  Well at least it's Sp.A and Speed are 31.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 22, 2013)

^ Greninja gets knocked out with a single hit most of the time though.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 22, 2013)

Not if it strikes first


----------



## Xell (Dec 22, 2013)

Fucking Brave Bird man..


----------



## GMF (Dec 22, 2013)

saikyou said:


> ^ Greninja gets knocked out with a single hit most of the time though.



Can't you let me be happy?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 22, 2013)

GMF said:


> Can't you let me be happy?


He is. He's saying the low IVs are pretty much irrelevant because Greninja usually gets OHKO'ed anyway. As such, Focus Sash is usually present on him so there's no need to fret over the IVs.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 22, 2013)

Last post will be mine.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 22, 2013)

U-turn on Greninja, all the time, always.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 22, 2013)

You two viewing this thread add me before new thread

3823 8564 0153


----------



## Ghost (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (Dec 22, 2013)

lol why do you care?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 22, 2013)

goddammit I finally found someone on facebook who's willing to trade his Charizardite X, but he stopped responding


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 22, 2013)

Are you playing? Y?


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 22, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

